
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (May 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.
======
tptacek
Seattle. San Francisco. Mountain View. New York. Chicago.

Full-time. careers at matasano.com.

Matasano. iSEC Partners. Matasisec Partners?

Job title: Bearer of Bad Tidings.

Downside first: not getting to build something that people want. In fact,
having to build things that people explicitly _don 't want_.

Now the upside: Runtimes. Linkers. Crypto. Kernel code. Whole operating
systems. WinAPI, POSIX, Mach. Bluetooth. Messaging systems. Payments. iPhone
apps. Android apps. Chipsets. Ajax. Javascript parsers. C. FFIs to C in your
favorite language. Ruby. Scala. Lisp. Electronic trading markets. Firmware.
Reverse engineering. Lattice basis reduction and Fourier-transform search
algorithms. Middleware. Crawling around in the ventilation ducts of the
world's most popular and important applications.

We have strong teams (larger than most YC companies) at each of our offices.
They're some of the smartest, funnest people you could ever want to work with,
and you'll get to work with all of them; we mix and match teams from across
the country. Interested in hardware? In cryptography? In exploit development?
In large-scale web crawling? We offer opportunities to work with some of the
best in the industry.

We have the best clients; our client base is a pretty good cross section of
this whole hiring thread.

Are you an HN regular? You can't possibly waste my time with questions. _We
love smart people who can code who want to learn software security._

Everything you could want to know about our hiring process:
[http://www.matasano.com/careers](http://www.matasano.com/careers).

Want a taste of our work?
[http://microcorruption.com](http://microcorruption.com).

~~~
a2718766
matasano - always hiring, never replying to emails. I passed the crypto
challenge and took the suggestion to apply - no answer. So I asked tptacek why
they didn't reply - he said that was definitely a mistake, and I should send
my application again. Of course again I got no answer. The crypto challenge
was enjoyable though, so thanks for that I suppose.

~~~
tptacek
Are you hitting my spam filter or something? We have a group of 4 people that
work together to handle the mail we get at careers@. If you send something and
get no response, you can escalate, like you're doing here.

(I can't answer the question I just asked myself, because I have no idea who
you are. Sorry!)

I don't know what else to tell you. We don't ignore mail to careers@. For
instance: the H1B cap is now closed for the year, but we're still replying to
people who would need a visa to work in the US.

~~~
zura
Why don't you consider some alternative work-around visas? Like L-1. And you
can fallback to H1B when those become available again.

~~~
tptacek
We do; we have on-staff immigration people. It's not always possible.

------
dpapathanasiou
New York City

Tired of the startup goose chase?

Change the world for real in 2014.

Work on projects involving solar power, hardware controller software, data
science, and mobile apps which really are life-changing[1] at the Sustainable
Engineering Lab[2] at Columbia University in NYC.

You'll be joining a like-minded peer group of hackers working in python, R,
go, mongodb, nodejs, and other interesting technologies, focused on making the
world suck less.

There are no sales/MBA types, no scrum masters, and we strongly disapprove of
code written in Enterprise FizzBuzz style[3].

More information[4] here:
[http://sel.columbia.edu/jobs/](http://sel.columbia.edu/jobs/)

[1] Data-driven planning projects in Nigeria, Myanmar, Indonesia; Android apps
for rural nurses in India

[2] [http://sel.columbia.edu/](http://sel.columbia.edu/)

[3]
[https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpris...](https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpris..).

[4] As the jobs page says, " _The right person for the team matters more than
the description for any particular position_ ", so if you don't see anything
specifically for you, but are interested in general, please contact us!

~~~
hanley
[3] is broken, should be
[https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpris...](https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition)

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Ha, nice catch!

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (remote or local in Paoli, PA)

If you're an avid DuckDuckGo user who is excited about what we're trying to
accomplish, then check out our hiring page at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) is hiring full-stack engineers in San Francisco to hack
education

Steve Jobs described education as one of the final frontiers still untouched
by modern technology. Clever ([https://getclever.com](https://getclever.com))
is building the data platform needed for great software to make its way into
the classroom. Just like Stripe has made it simple for developers to build
payment processing into their apps, Clever has made it easy for developers to
build applications for schools using student data.

We're a small team of highly technical hackers with deep experience in
education. Since releasing the Clever APIs in 2012, we've signed up the most
innovative education companies as partners and deployed our platform to 1 in
every 7 schools in America. Clever is making it easier for 4M students to use
technology in the classroom, and that number is growing rapidly.

We have all the usual SF startup perks: a beautiful loft office in SoMa, free
lunch, and great benefits. More importantly, you’ll be working around a team
of 24 smart, talented people (9 engineers) who are all equally committed to
solving this particular problem.

We’re always pushing each other to learn new things, both technical and
nontechnical - in the past few weeks we’ve done collaborative tech talks on
things like:

-exoplanets

-kitesurfing

-Magic: the Gathering

-Regular Expressions for Regular People

(We also play a lot of bughouse chess.)

We’re looking for full-stack engineers who can hack in Node, Go, and Python
(or are willing to learn), but more importantly, we’re looking for people who
share our passion for improving education. Come help us change the classroom:
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)

------
spicyj
Khan Academy — Mountain View, CA (we also love interns, and remote is a
possibility)

We're a small, non-profit tech startup trying to give a free, world-class
education to anyone, anywhere.

Here's a testimonial we received last month:

==================================

Two year ago, I would never have imagined that any 13-year-old could be in
Calculus BC. Today, I am 13 and wrapping up my second semester of it, and with
an A+, too, thanks largely in part to this site. Sal, I would say you are the
best teacher I ever had. Teachers in school just don't seem to have the time
or, in some cases, even the knowledge to pay as much attention as you do to
the actual intuition of the material being taught. How am I supposed to
understand a theorem if I don't know where it came from, why it works, or even
what it really means? Khan Academy also seems to explain everything in a very
easy to understand, and even fun, manor. You make calculus almost as easy as
simple arithmetic. Anyway, thank you very much.

==================================

Every month we get hundreds of letters like this from people in all walks of
life who're thankful for our free, high-quality educational content. Most of
you reading this are familiar with Sal's videos, but we also have hundreds of
videos by other teachers, partnerships with organizations like MoMA and the
California Academy of Sciences, and a huge library of interactive exercises.
Over 20 million math problems are done every week on our site.

You'll be part of a small team working alongside both "celebrity" devs (like
jQuery creator John Resig and Google's first employee Craig Silverstein) and
many more who you haven't heard of but who are also really awesome.

Apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers) and
be sure to mention that you're coming from HN. Feel free to email me at
alpert+HN@khanacademy.org if you have questions about applying or about KA in
general. Unfortunately we can't sponsor visas right now unless you're from
Canada, Australia, or Mexico.

------
bpp198
Thread.com (YC S12) - Software engineer who loves product (Python/Django)
London, England. [https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs)

We're a startup trying to reinvent retail so men can dress well without being
subject to the horrors of the high street or having to trawl through millions
of items online. We do this using a combination of powerful algorithms and
human stylists.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with a ton of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). You'll be
one of the first technical hires and get to build and own huge parts of the
product and work on the core algorithms. One of our ancillary goals is to
build one of the best engineering cultures anywhere, and we'd love you to help
us do that. We launched in October and user and revenue numbers are scaling
extremely quickly. We're backed by a collection of the top investors from
London and Silicon Valley as well as Y Combinator.

We're especially interested in people who are interested in founding their own
startup one day. We view working at Thread as a founder bootcamp where you'll
learn about all parts of starting and growing a startup.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

Thanks!

------
dougmccune
SpatialKey - REMOTE

QA Lead

We’re looking for someone to lead QA for SpatialKey. We’re a small 100% remote
team of ~15 people. We create SaaS mapping and datavis software. Our largest
vertical is the insurance industry, where we sell software to visualize large
amounts of data and assess the impact of natural disasters, like tornado
strikes, flooding, hurricanes, etc.

You’d be in charge of QA for the entire product. You’d start off managing one
other QA resource, with the expectation that you would grow that team as we
need it. You’d need to be very hands on and able to automate much of the QA
process. We expect you to be able to write code to automate tests and come up
with ways to make QA more efficient. Coming up with and executing test plans,
working directly with the dev team to dig into issues, etc.

We’re profitable and entirely self-funded, so no VC breathing down our neck.
We’re building a long-term business and are incredibly proud of what we’ve
accomplished in the 7 years we’ve been at it so far.

Full job post: [http://blog.spatialkey.com/2014/04/hiring-qa-engineer-at-
spa...](http://blog.spatialkey.com/2014/04/hiring-qa-engineer-at-spatialkey/)

More info about us on our blog:
[http://blog.spatialkey.com](http://blog.spatialkey.com) or see our 2013 year
in review post: [http://blog.spatialkey.com/2014/01/what-we-did-
in-2013/](http://blog.spatialkey.com/2014/01/what-we-did-in-2013/)

doug.mccune@spatialkey.com or jobs@spatialkey.com to apply

~~~
switch007
>one other QA resource

You don't really call employees 'resource', do you?

~~~
dougmccune
Heh, to be fair he's a part-time QA guy that we share with our sister company.
So he's available to help us in a part-time capacity when able. But no, I call
him Hamad when I actually discuss him with our team :)

That's not meant to excuse a term you think is insulting, but just like we
often refer to our customers simply as users, I don't think that using the
word resource to describe someone's role in the company is a bad way to talk
about someone's involvement.

------
thom
Sheffield, UK (possibly remote) - Delver -
[http://delver.io](http://delver.io)

We're hiring a developers to help bring powerful natural language querying to
every dashboard and reporting system in the world.

We use Clojure day-to-day, but we'd be happy to talk to clever programmers
with a background in other JVM or functional languages. NLP experience
(academic or practical) would be great, but a CS background is a must. If
you’ve been exposed to data warehousing and business intelligence systems in
the past without being driven insane that's another plus.

Our team is based in Sheffield, Yorkshire – the greenest city in the UK, less
than two hours from London. We have burritos – it's a real place – but we
spend some time working remotely and we’d work to accommodate the right
candidate anywhere in the UK.

Get in touch with me, Thom Lawrence at thom@delver.io if you'd like to chat.

~~~
basicallydan
As a former (and probably future) Sheffielder I'm so proud to see a startup
from one of my fav cities advertising on Hacker News. Represent! Keep up the
good work :D

~~~
thom
Hey, get in touch if/when you're back in these parts. There's a small but
increasingly convincing startup community here.

~~~
basicallydan
Will do :) it's ever-tempting to go back and set up there. Cheaper, arguably a
lot nicer and more fun than London, but currently the big smoke still has its
claws in me.

------
gdb
Stripe. We're hiring engineers in San Francisco and remotely within US
timezones. REMOTE and H1B welcome.

See [1] for an overview of what challenges we're working on, or check out [2]
for a description of our interview process. Apply by following the
instructions on our jobs page [3] (please indicate that you saw this post).

Also feel free to ping me at gdb@stripe.com if you're thinking about applying
but have any questions!

[1] [http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-
problem...](http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-problems-and-
challenges-is-Stripe-solving)

[2] [http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-is-the-
engineering-...](http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-is-the-engineering-
interview-process-like-at-Stripe)

[3] [https://stripe.com/jobs](https://stripe.com/jobs)

~~~
lukasm
Are you gonna hire devs in Europe? Visa process is such a pain and chances are
around 33%

------
mmelin
Tictail - Stockholm, Sweden

Join the most exciting startup in Stockholm, building something real -
something that helps people all over the world grow their own business from
their passion.

Tictail is a crazy place. You’ll work with some of the best people you’ve ever
met, making incredibly ambitious things, with a ridiculous amount of
responsibility. If you’re like us, you’ve probably dreamed of what you could
accomplish if you just weren’t held back by your current boss, job, school or
whatever else is in your way. Well, Tictail is your chance to shine.

We’re hiring slowly but surely. Because Tictail is nothing without our
colleagues and our culture, we might not match your expectations of a normal
recruitment process. We will definitely want to figure out if you’re smart and
get things done, but more importantly we want to figure out if we click.

Tictail is built primarily with Python and Javascript, but not exclusively.
Most importantly we use the right tool for the job and are happy to learn new
things.

Right now, we are especially interested if you consider yourself a full stack
developer, aspiring devop, an Android specialist or frontend magician. But if
you’re smart, get things done and can’t wait to join Tictail, get in touch no
matter what!

Please take a moment to reflect on the above, and send us an email if you find
yourself imagining what life at Tictail might be like. We’d love to hear from
you.

Please email jobs+hn@tictail.com with:

\- GitHub profile or equivalent. Please point out some code, project or open
source contributions you are particularly proud of!

\- Resume. A link to your LinkedIn is fine

\- What interests you with Tictail?

------
dirtyb1t
Cigital is hiring software security folks!

What we do: We're a software security consulting firm that helps build
security into the SDLC. We work on a wide variety of projects involving static
analysis, penetration testing, architecture review, threat modeling, red
teaming, network pen testing, etc. We deal mostly with the private sector and
the types of applications we work with are varied from mobile to webapps to
video games.

We're all consultants so we tend to travel a fair amount. As I said, the work
is varied and you can really focus the type of work you do based on your
interests and skills. It's definitely a fun place to work. The people here are
really smart and there's lots of room to grow your skills. We're looking for
everything from interns to principal consultants and we have positions open
all over the place including:

    
    
      • Northern Virginia
      • Boston, MA
      • Santa Clara, CA
      • New York, NY
      • Bloomington, IN
      • Seattle, WA
      • London
    

You can read more about the jobs here:
[http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/](http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/)

DO NOT apply directly to our website. Email your resume to
cigitalrecruiting[at]gmail.com, _along with a desired position and location_.
I have tons of tips to help you nail the interviews. (sorry for the personal
email, but the amount of spam emails I have gotten after posting here is
ridiculous, and unfortunately there is not a PM system).

------
callmevlad
Webflow — Mountain View, CA - fulltime (INTERN and REMOTE welcome)

We're a small team of 6 engineers and designers on a mission to make web
development much easier than it is today. Code-based tools and frameworks are
great for us hackers, but designers and entrepreneurs need more intuitive,
visual tools in order to build great websites and web applications. Today,
Webflow is mostly helpful for static sites... but in the near future, it will
empower non-programmers to create much, much more.

As an example of what we're enabling today, here's a site built completely
visually in Webflow by a designer:
[http://interactions.webflow.com/](http://interactions.webflow.com/)

If you're an exceptional engineer with a strong design background, and you
really understand the pain that creative people are having to put up with
today just to get their work on the web, we really want to talk to you. We
provide great compensation, give out actually meaningful equity, and have a
great benefits package. We're also well funded by top investors and
financially stable.

You can email me directly ~> vlad@webflow.com

Instead of just sending a resume, please tell me what you'd improve in Webflow
instead... that starts a much more interesting conversation :)

We're also hiring for a few other roles:
[http://jobs.webflow.com](http://jobs.webflow.com)

------
SendGrid
Anaheim, CA (Orange County/OC) and Boulder/Denver, CO (full-time)

SendGrid [http://www.sendgrid.com](http://www.sendgrid.com)

\---

We've revolutionized the cloud-based transactional email space by efficiently
powering the infrastructure for tens of thousands of companies that rely on us
to send millions of emails every day (11B+ monthly). We have been growing
really fast since launching in 2009, and we want you to be part of the awesome
company we are building.

\---

All Jobs -
[http://sendgrid.com/careers.html](http://sendgrid.com/careers.html)

Software Engineers (Platform, Sustaining, Delivery, Test)

DevOps Engineer

Product Manager

\---

We've recently made the transition to Go (check us out if you're interested in
learning), Python, MySql,Linux, Agile (We are technology agnostic - doesn't
matter what you currently code in)

\---

If you don't see what you're looking for here, reach out to us. We're always
looking for talented, happy, hungry, honest, and humble people.

-Socrate- soc@sendgrid.com

------
bentona
Originate ([http://originate.com](http://originate.com)) - SF, LA, NYC, and
Vegas

We are a 100+ team of hackers, venture pros, and entrepreneurs. We invest
Software Development, Design, and Strategy in exchange for equity in startups.

Tech stacks are mostly RoR, Scala, Node, iOS, and Android, but our primary
hiring criteria is that you're smart and you understand software development
at the highest level.

    
    
      * Engineering - Experienced & Entry Level
    
      * Design - Graphic Designer, UI/UX
    
      * Product - Project Manager, Product Manager
    
      * Recruiting - Support Specialist, Recruiter
    
      * Sales - Solutions Director
    

======

I've been an Engineer here for about 6 months, here are a few reasons why it's
the best job I've had:

\- Extreme flexibility when it comes to time off, working from home, etc.

\- The smartest, most driven team I've met.

\- Engineers can have an impact on every part of the organization.

\- 20% time to work on your own startup, of which you retain 100% ownership
(seriously, this is better than google's 20% time!)

======

Email me (benton@) or apply directly on our website and mention hacker news.

~~~
handler
we just got a new office for our NY team, it's sweet. roof terrace forever.

------
naayt
IBM Watson Software Engineer

Pittsburgh, PA

IBM Watson Group is made of products and technologies working together using
Cognitive Computing to solve hard problems (like winning Jeopardy) using
massive amounts of structured and unstructured data. Our team within Watson
Group works on Watson Explorer, a web application enabling data exploration
and visualization.

Our team values:

* Communication - open, honest, informal yet respectful communication; cooperation and open interaction

* Passion - code/UX quality, happiness

* Balance - code quality vs delivering value to customers, business vs personal

* Continuous self-improvement - curiosity, endless learning

How we work:

* Open and collaborative office environment - you will not be stuffed into a cubicle and left alone.

* Software craftsmanship - pairing, TDD, small commits in Git, Gerrit code reviews, continuous integration and deployment, daily standups with progress visualization

* Technologies we use - CSS (Sass and Compass), JS, JRuby on Rails, and Java

What you'll do:

* Develop full-stack web applications

* Work with designers and researchers to translate users’ needs into reality.

* Influence design and direction of product

Check out all the positions here:

[https://ibm.biz/BdRbgs](https://ibm.biz/BdRbgs)

------
avital
Hi, I work at Meteor. Our office is in San Francisco, CA but remote is ok for
some positions. We're hiring engineers, designers, community organizers,
recruiters, and more. Interns welcome, and we'll sponsor visas for great
candidates.

===

Meteor is an open-source framework for building powerful modern web apps. We
have a single ambitious goal: create the best way to build application
software, and make it accessible to everyone. The Meteor community is growing
fast, with new production apps launching every week.

We're backed by top investors, including Andreessen Horowitz, Matrix, Y
Combinator, Ron Conway, Maynard Webb, and others. We've got a healthy attitude
towards work/life balance, an excellent team, and a great office in SOMA
(though some of the positions support full time remote work).

Join us -- help make the future of the web!

Learn more about Meteor at [http://meteor.com](http://meteor.com), and we've
got a detailed jobs page on [http://meteor.com/jobs](http://meteor.com/jobs).

------
loumf
Thomson Reuters, NYC, Unified Platform Group

* We have already filled intern and grad programs -- happy to talk to students, but no openings right now *

Learn more about the group (1 hour demo of the product -- please watch if you
are interested in applying)

[http://dropbox.com/s/bkfi1w72tdvgme4/2014_TR_Philip_Brittan_...](http://dropbox.com/s/bkfi1w72tdvgme4/2014_TR_Philip_Brittan_v1.mp4?dl=1)

Opportunities

Generally, we're looking for 3+ years experience -- we have opportunities for
3+ and senior developers along these lines:

\- Contract-to-hire Software Engineer in Test. C#/Selenium preferred. 3 month
contract

\- Full-time (each bullet is a different job)

\-- HTML5/JS: Looking for front-end developers with experience in single-page
app implementation: angular, backbone, etc

\-- Data-scientists, big-data programmers with experience in columnar
databases

\-- Real-time (High Freq Trading) experience in C++

\-- DevOps: experience with highly distributed applications (opportunities in
deployment, build, testing, support, etc) - Puppet, Sensu, Java (but anything
along these lines is fine)

~~~
loumf
Sorry. Contact me at lou.franco -at- thomsonreuters.com

~~~
zura
REM0TE from Europe possible for experienced C++ devs?

~~~
loumf
Remote, no, but we have offices all over the world -- where are you?

~~~
zura
Georgia, eastern Europe. I don't think you have an office here, but following
western/central European work hours is not an issue from here.

EDIT: Actually there is a Reuters (news agency) office here, in Tbilisi:

[http://www.yell.ge/company.php?lan=eng&id=107320](http://www.yell.ge/company.php?lan=eng&id=107320)

Would that work?

~~~
loumf
Sorry, we don't have development near Georgia. There are no remote positions
that I know of (or that are listed)

------
jays
Naked Apartments -
[http://www.nakedapartments.com](http://www.nakedapartments.com)

Full Time REMOTE - Anywhere

Naked Apartments has set out to simplify renting, starting in NYC. We’re a
small team, growing fast, and already taking a big bite out of Craigslist’s
juicy NYC revenues, but we’ve set our sights on much bigger goals.

Our team is optimized for developer happiness. We’ve taken Jason Fried’s TED
talk to heart and built an entirely distributed team...yes even including our
CEO. Get ready to be judged on productivity, not face time and say goodbye to
your painful commute.

Engineers are given ultimate control of product. No pixel perfect mock ups or
painful specs handed down from product managers. Engineers get to take an idea
from conception all to way to production, coupled with a team support system
to get feedback and iterate until you’ve built a something you’ll be proud of.

We want engineers who care about the user experience as much as they care
about clean, well tested code. So get ready to be pushed to be the best
engineer you can be.

We’re always interested in finding great team members. At the moment, we’re
specifically looking for:

* iOS Engineer

* Full Stack Rails Engineers

If you're interested in learning more, send us an email:
jobs@nakedapartments.com

* [http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs](http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs)

* Naked Apartments - [http://www.nakedapartments.com](http://www.nakedapartments.com)

* [http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen_at_work.html)

------
lutorm
SpaceX, Hawthorne, CA (US citizen/permanent resident only, INTERN)

If you follow HN, you've heard about us. We are revolutionizing the "space
space", launching spacecraft to the ISS:

* [http://youtu.be/65zDaDSvIww](http://youtu.be/65zDaDSvIww)

* [http://youtu.be/3fDzvdEfSgc](http://youtu.be/3fDzvdEfSgc))

and developing a reusable launch system:

* [http://youtu.be/0UjWqQPWmsY](http://youtu.be/0UjWqQPWmsY)

* [http://www.spacex.com/news/2014/04/29/first-stage-landing-vi...](http://www.spacex.com/news/2014/04/29/first-stage-landing-video)

and we need software engineers! If you want to work on real hardware that
makes fire, check out our openings at
[http://www.spacex.com/careers/list](http://www.spacex.com/careers/list)

~~~
yankoff
It's so sad you guys aren't doing h1b. Is there a state/federal regulation
that makes you require permanent residency or company's policy?

~~~
jjfine
Probably this:

"To conform to U.S. Government space technology export regulations, applicant
must be a U.S. citizen, lawful permanent resident of the U.S., protected
individual as defined by 8 U.S.C. 1324b(a)(3), or eligible to obtain the
required authorizations from the U.S. Department of State."

------
brlewis
Fitbit ([https://www.fitbit.com/jobs](https://www.fitbit.com/jobs)) is hiring
in Boston and San Francisco.

[edit] FULL-TIME, VISA

I'll talk about Boston where we're hiring Software Engineers at all levels.
There are 13 engineers in the office and we're looking to grow to 40 by year's
end.

We need full-stack web developers for a variety of projects. I've been at
Fitbit since November (previously Google) and Fitbit is an awesome place to
work. The company culture is fantastic. The people are great to work with. The
Boston office feels like a startup because it's so small and new, yet we're
well-funded and secure. Everywhere I go people tell me they love our product
or know someone who loves it and talks about it.

Send resumes and/or questions to blewis@ the obvious domain, or post questions
here.

~~~
robitor
Are you guys interested in hiring new grads?

------
koblas
Tubular Labs - Mountain View CA -
[http://tubularlabs.com](http://tubularlabs.com)

Just closed our series B ($11M), we're looking to double the size of our team.
Tubular Labs is focused on helping creators, agencies and brands get the most
out of online video to build audience and awareness of their products and
brands. We're using big data to help people make better intelligence decisions
about what's happening and who to engage with.

General Culture: Free Food, Open Vacation Policy, Collaborative Environment,
Work with Great YouTube creators.

Our Stack:

* Python (Tornado) * AngularJS * Hadoop, MySQL, Riak/Cassandra * Redis * RabbitMQ

We're looking for both Senior (Lead) and Mid Level engineers who have some
practical experience with our technology stack.

Contact me if interested:

    
    
      david@tubularlabs.com

------
pbiggar
CircleCI ([https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs)) - SF or
REMOTE fulltime

At CircleCI we're building the next generation of developer automation:
amazing Continuous Integration and Deployment. We have traction and revenue
and funding and great customers. Our customers love us, because we move
quickly, build great things, and provide amazing support. Everyone talks to
customers a lot.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook, and have as flat a
structure as we can.

We're looking for frontend engineers (JS), designers (must be able to
HTML+CSS), and backend engineers (Clojure). Being a mix of those is of course
welcome! We lean towards senior experienced engineers, or junior engineers who
can display great talent.

We're also looking for engineers for Developer Success and Developer Awareness
positions. Since we have an incredibly technical product, and selling directly
to developers, the dev-awareness positions (think marketing, but much more
dev-oriented: dev evangelism, writing interesting blogs, CRO, analytics, etc -
think a patio11-style engineer) require significant development experience.
Dev-success positions are a good fit for engineers who like working with
people and building relationships with customers.

Check out our jobs page at
[https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs).

~~~
lechuckcaptain
Did you forget the "based on US" clause for REMOTE workers or simply changed
your mind? I ask because I might be interested in your company but I'm an
unlucky European developer.

~~~
pbiggar
Nope, we've just started hiring devs outside the US - currently 2 in Europe!

~~~
lechuckcaptain
Thank you! It's actually a good news! I'll start to remove some dust and
refresh my résumé!

------
dethtron5000
Marvel Entertainment - New York, NY ([http://marvel.com](http://marvel.com))

We're hiring a web interface engineer. The position is primarily front-end
engineer focusing on responsive web sites, but we generally look for T-shaped
developers and you can really dive in at different parts of our stack.

At Marvel we have the opportunity to build stuff with some of the most
recognized characters in the world, the most amazing storylines in
entertainment history, and some really cool and innovative technology:

* We launched our developer site in January - one of the few entertainment companies to do so ([http://developer.marvel.com](http://developer.marvel.com))

* We use graph theory to model our characters and comics ([http://new.livestream.com/hugeinc/events/2474611](http://new.livestream.com/hugeinc/events/2474611))

* We've pushed the boundaries of responsive web design for our flagship sites

If you want to be part of a really talented, motivated and diverse engineering
team, apply here:
[https://sjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?partne...](https://sjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?partnerid=25348&siteid=5039&jobid=156045)
and feel free to ping me at @dethtron5000 on twitter if you have more
questions.

------
StuieK
Slant - Palo Alto, CA [Remote possible]

\- Who we are:

Slant helps people discover what products/services are best for them. We’re
trying to take all the knowledge needed to make an informed decision,
typically buried in reviews, forums, and blogs, and make it quick and easy to
digest. By making it simpler to access trustworthy and useful information, we
hope to help make the world just a little more informed.

We’re currently a small team of three: two experienced developers and a “non-
technical” founder whose last job was building satellites for NASA.

A major revision to the current product is in the works, but you can see a
live version here: www.slant.co. Some info on our investors/advisors:
[https://angel.co/slant](https://angel.co/slant)

\- Our tech

Backbone-based front-end, with improvements to allow it to run on both client-
and server- side, and as both a single- and multi- page app. RESTful backend
written in functional Coffeescript on Node.js, with a temporal postgres
database that allows for rewinding to a previous state. The codebase is
written in Coffeescript, Jade, and Stylus. Entertaining git history.
Gratuitous use of Monads.

\- What we're looking for

We're a multidisciplinary team, so we'd love to hear from full-
stack/frontend/backend engineers as well as designers familiar with html/css.
We're optimizing more for hiring someone talented, rather than for a specific
role. If you’re interested in learning more, email me at stuart@slant.co

------
sokratisp
Togethera - Full-Stack Developer (Python/Django + JS), London + remote
[http://togethera.com](http://togethera.com)

We're building the simplest way for all generations in a family to share
photos, videos and updates in absolute privacy. We have an early stage product
that's getting amazing reviews; we're funded by excellent investors and are on
a mission to bring the world's families closer together with technology that's
delightful and easy to use. We're putting all the lessons we learned from our
early into a new version of the product. It will be awesome!

We're now looking for a Full-Stack Developer (Python/Django and JS - we use
Angular) to work on the core of our app that's available across iOS, Android
and the Web. To apply please contact us at jobs@togethera.com. The role is in
London, but we can start working together remotely.

Perks include flexible working hours, equity, conference/learning budget and a
(very) relaxed holiday policy. More importantly, you'll be joining us almost
from the start and have real influence on how the product, culture and company
grow. [http://www.togethera.com/jobs](http://www.togethera.com/jobs)

------
pea
Kivo (YC S13) - London

We're building Github for documents and have started by creating the best way
to annotate and share presentations. We're a team of three based in Soho,
London. You'll be technical hire #2 and have a huge amount of responsibility
and ownership of the product.

We're looking for excellent full-stack and front-end developers. Our stack is
Scala / Play and we are about to make the move to Angular, but we know
brilliance comes in many forms, so we'd like to hear from any exceptional
hackers.

Customer feedback is our guiding light and we obsess over product and ux, so
working closely with users in shaping Kivo should excite you.

Equity grants will be WELL above market for first hires and salary will be
highly competitive. We want new partners, not just employees, so we are
looking for people who are as driven to succeed as we are.

We're hiring for people who want to help lead the team as we continue to grow,
so you should be excited to shape the development culture of a fast growing
start-up.

We also know there's more to life than work. You get gym membership for gyms
across London and an extremely sociable team to work with. We love Poker,
eating out, tennis, and nights at the pub.

If this sounds exciting, ping us (leo@kivo.com) and we'd love to buy you lunch
and have a chat.

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) - Will help with relocation to
Philadelphia; also open to remote (Americas timezones preferred, must speak
English)

Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more relevant. We turn
data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and
DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems with great coworkers. What we're looking for:

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here. We ship often (every two weeks), and iterate.

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, AngularJS, Pandas, Redis, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical project teams are self-organizing and have full authority over (as well as responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Market rate salaries

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

We've hired great people from HN before, and we're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at
[http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/) Send me a
message if you have questions or want to apply: karl at monetate dot com

------
adambenayoun
Binpress ([http://www.binpress.com](http://www.binpress.com)), Mountain View,
CA. Onsite or remote

We are the marketplace for free and commercial open-source. We provide a
platform for developers to build sustainable businesses from working on and
releasing open-source code.

Openings:

* Developer evangelist(s)

* Marketing (with a technical background)

* QA intern

* Writers, content producers (interviewing, video) on technical topics

If you want to help us replicate the successes of Red Hat and MySQL, and get
more quality, supported open-source out there, check us out and contact us at
-
[http://www.binpress.com/jobs/positions](http://www.binpress.com/jobs/positions)

------
apinstein
Atlanta, GA (REMOTE INTERN)

TourBuzz is improving the residential real estate search experience through
better virtual tours ([http://www.tourbuzz.net](http://www.tourbuzz.net)) and
property search ([http://www.showcaseidx.com](http://www.showcaseidx.com)).

We're 10 years old, 100% bootstrapped, profitable, and growing fast. Our
customers love us because we make it easy for them to deliver leading-edge
experiences to their customers.

We take a craftsman approach to building product -- simple, beautiful, easy-
to-maintain, and durable. Our team of 11 is 60% product development / 40%
business.

We offer great compensation, a flexible work environment, peer mentoring,
interesting projects, a committment to personal and professional development,
work-life balance, and a positive team atmosphere.

Open Positions:

\- Lead DevOps Engineer: Help make our developers & business team more
productive while ensuring high availability & performance for our customers.

\- Lead Software Developer/Architect: Help design and implement major parts of
our roadmap so that we can deliver new and exciting functionality to our
customers.

\- Software Development Intern (on-site only): Our project for this summer is
to collect and expose important business and operational data, stats, and
graphs to the entire team.

Apply online:
[http://tourbuzz.theresumator.com](http://tourbuzz.theresumator.com)

Tech Toolbox: PHP, Ruby, Javascript, CoffeeScript, AngularJS, Clojure,
ElasticSearch, Postgres, OpenCV, git, AWS, Heroku, Vagrant, Chef, Linode, and
many more.

------
tjan
Apple Inc. - Cupertino, CA. H1B welcome. Relocation offered.

Apple's Real-Time Networking team is developing the core networking technology
for apps like FaceTime, GameKit, Multipeer Connectivity, Screen Sharing, and
many more on iOS and OS X. If you love the beauty of real-time communication,
want to work on the hard networking problems, and want to see your code being
run by hundreds of millions of users, send over your resume.

We're currently looking for the following positions..

=== Networking Engineer ===

    
    
      - In-depth development experience with either C, Objective-C, or C++
      - Strong understanding of multithreaded concepts and patterns
      - Very good working knowledge of socket programming
      - Deep familiarity with VoIP standards/ protocols: ICE, TURN, SIP, RTP, SKE, SRDP
      - Excellent problem solving, critical thinking, and communication skills
    

=== Media Engineer ===

    
    
      - Writes beautiful and readable object-oriented code in C/C++ and/or Objective-C
      - Deep understanding of multithreaded programming
      - Experience with real-time audio and/or video stack
      - Understanding of application level networking technologies and protocols a plus
      - Optional experience with common security protocols
    

=== Big Data Analyst ===

    
    
      - Experience with R or other statistical computing packages, SAS, Matlab, etc.
      - Thorough understanding of and passion for statistical data analysis
      - Hands-on experience with data modeling/profiling in large-scale DB environments
      - Knowledge of visualization of large data sets
      - Knowledge of Big Data technologies (Hadoop, HBase) a plus
    

If you are interested, please send an email to hnjobsrtc@gmail.com and let's
chat.

------
jetsnoc
KickBack Rewards Systems - Twin Falls, Idaho or Remote -
[http://careers.kickbacksystems.com/](http://careers.kickbacksystems.com/)

KickBack Rewards Systems is on a mission to make good customers better.
KickBack operates America's largest coalition loyalty program called “KickBack
Points.” With our software solution and loyalty platform that integrates
directly in to a merchants point-of-sale system a customer can earn points,
valuable rewards and then spend their KickBack points like cash at convenience
stores, grocers and major drug chains across the country. If you are looking
for a mature and profitable organization that maintains an innovative
atmosphere with a stable management team who likes to work hard and work smart
we are likely a good fit. My email address is in my profile, please feel free
to drop me a line or two.

I am hiring for multiple roles:

    
    
      * Sr. Security Operations Engineer
      * Sr. Mobile App Developer
      * UX Designer
      * Project Manager
    
      Verbose job descriptions available on our careers site:
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com/
    

Here are a few reasons to work for KickBack:

    
    
      * The benefits.
    
      * We're a small team so your work has a direct impact
      and your successes are quickly seen.
    
      * We're pretty scrappy, we'll give you an outline of
      what we're looking for and get out of your way unless
      you need something. The management team are hackers
      too and our Director of Software Development slings C
      and Python himself as needed. That means we get it.
      We know how you work. 
    
      * I think if you were to pick one phrase that
      describes our management team it would be: "Servant Leaders."
    
      * We spare no expense on development environments.
    

Thank you.

------
hkarthik
Desk.com (a Salesforce.com company) - San Francisco, CA and Remote in US/CA
time zones.

We're looking for experienced engineers with top-notch software design and
coding skills, ideally with knowledge of AngularJS and Ruby on Rails. Our
stack includes Ruby, Javascript, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, Redis, and MySQL.
All of our infrastructure is hosted on Amazon AWS as well.

For more info, please check out our careers page:
[http://www.desk.com/careers](http://www.desk.com/careers)

If you have any specific questions, reply to this thread and I will answer.

~~~
instakill
Woah, I didn't know Desk runs on Ruby on Rails. I would love to chat about
your infrastructure and general development process (I run a teeny weeny
customer service platform and would love insights from the big boys).

~~~
hkarthik
Happy to answer any questions I can. My email is in my profile.

------
almog
Klarna - Tel Aviv, Israel (local, we can help with relocation from US/EU)

~

Us: We're changing how people buy and pay online, by making these two actions
distinct from one another.

You: a well experienced and passoinate developer, _preferably a full-stack web
developer but not necessarily.

\------------------------------------

Work environment:

\------------------------------------

We're a medium sized company (600+), _yet_ our TLV team is very small and
enjoy a new large space few floors bellow Google's offices.

We host variety of meetups and serve as an occasional hackerspace.

On Sundays, instead of working on our daily tasks, we divide into learning
groups as well as an open source hacking group and work on improving ourselves
as professionals.

Our non-Sunday work is done in an agile/scrum fashion; We practice pair-
programming nearly all the time and love it.

\------------------ Tools stack ------------------

_* Development stack: Rails + Sinatra, AngularJS, Solr, JS + Coffeescript,
AWS.

* Testing tools: Cucumber, RSpec, PhantomJS and Jenkins for CI

* Software Configuration Management: Chef

* Source Code Management: Git.

\---------------------------------------------------

-

almog.kurtser@klarna.com

~

*it is necessary that you you'd like to become one (we'll teach you!) :)

------
dbuxton
Arachnys, London -
[https://www.arachnys.com/jobs/](https://www.arachnys.com/jobs/)

Startup building the next generation of intelligence gathering software for
emerging markets.

We're hiring:

* Devops engineer * Full stack developer

Both in the £30-60k range. See the jobs page for full spec.

We have fun challenges: on the data side, we have 100TB+ of data in Hadoop
that is growing every day, a 10TB+ ElasticSearch cluster and some pretty fun
custom crawling tech written in Python and deployed via Ansible. On the other,
we have a frontend app that we want to turn into the best investigative
experience on the market.

Team is small - 13 at last count - and we're at break even with some huge
customers already on board. You'll be coming into an environment where every
commit counts, where we automate everything we can, and where we try to use
the best tools for the job.

Email founders@arachnys.com if you're interested and think you've got the
skills. No remote and no visa sponsorship.

------
alexk
Mailgun (ex-YC W10), [http://www.mailgun.com](http://www.mailgun.com)

Austin, Blacksburg, San Antonio or San Francisco!

    
    
        _________
       |\       /|
       | \     / |
       |  `...'  |
       |__/___\__|
    

+++ Who we are +++

* Mailgun is The Email Service for Developers.

* We make it easy for developers to implement email into their software.

* We're ex-YC and were acquired by Rackspace in 2012 but remain an independent product.

* We move fast in a startup-like atmosphere but we have access to juicy hardware, large marketing muscle and world class data centers.

+++ Scalability Engineer +++

* Working on Mailgun sending pipeline.

* Scaling and tuning Cassandra clusters.

* Optimizing existing and writing new Python and Go code.

* Benchmarking and load testing.

* Improving Mailgun resilience and fault tolerance with better algorithms.

+++ Infrastructure Engineer +++

* Working on Mailgun infrastructure including inter-process communication, fail over, monitoring and auto recovery.

* Optimizing Mailgun deployment, continuous integration and service discovery.

+++ Spam Fighting Engineer +++

Finding spammers and fraudsters with smart algorithms.

+++ Deliverability Engineer +++

Automating email deliverability best practices into code. You know email and
you prefer commanding an army of bots instead of humans.

+++ Read more here +++

[https://github.com/mailgun/hiring](https://github.com/mailgun/hiring)

To apply just shoot us an email: hack@mailgun.net

------
woodhull
ControlShift Labs:
[http://www.controlshiftlabs.com/](http://www.controlshiftlabs.com/) (NYC or
remote)

We're a strong technical team building software products to help non-profits
engage their members participate in their missions in meaningful ways on and
offline. Our first product is an online organizing platform that is used by
many of the world's most effective advocacy orgs including Greenpeace,
350.org, and CREDO. We're profitable.

We're about to launch a second product that we think will help large non-
profits raise significantly more money than they do now.

We've got customers all over the world and a distributed remote team that we'd
like you to be a part of. We're looking for people who care about our
customer's causes and writing excellent software.

We build tools with rails, postgres, redis, rspec, etc.

Send a note to talk@controlshiftlabs.com with your Github profile and why
you'd like to work with us.

------
jisaacso
URX (YC S13) - Core software engineer, Android engineer, Data scientist - San
Francisco, CA

URX is a fast growing, engineering-focused team with backgrounds in machine
learning and e-commerce. We look for mission-driven people who have large
ambitions and are curious to learn more about rapidly developing markets and
technology.

Our engineering team is constructing the fabric that is connecting the web of
mobile apps. We are building a platform to handle billions of data points and
enabling thousands of apps to benefit from our intelligence. Build with our
engineering team.

Check out our guiding tenants. [http://blog.urx.com/post/70336738684/urxs-
guiding-tenets](http://blog.urx.com/post/70336738684/urxs-guiding-tenets)

If this sounds like you apply online at:
[http://urx.com/careers](http://urx.com/careers) ^^please mention "HNMay14"

------
splitrocket
Significance Labs - Brooklyn, NY -
[http://significancelabs.org/](http://significancelabs.org/)

We at Significance Labs believe that technology can help to solve real
problems for low income Americans and we are looking for excellent engineers
to help us in our mission. Significance Labs is a not-for-profit socially
conscious tech incubator in the heart of Brooklyn, focusing on bringing the
lean startup methodology to the world of charity.

We are looking for a handful of excellent, experienced full stack engineers
who want to do more with their talents: take on a project that really matters,
something that leverages the power of technology to help make the world a
better place. To that end, we are offering a ten week residency, beginning in
June, at our office in downtown Brooklyn, working with some of the best people
in the business, experts in the field, academics, designers and technologists
to tackle some of the real problems of poverty.

You will be working with our fellows, in small teams, developing an app from
scratch, with direct feedback from the very communities we are trying to help.
This isn't a hackathon where your code gets left in the dustbin sunday night:
we are going to be building projects that will continue to make a real
difference long after the summer is over.

What you’ll get

* Co-Working space in downtown Brooklyn

* Expert engineers, entrepreneurs, UI and UX people as mentors

* Local collegiate interns as dedicated as you

* At the end of the cycle, we will do a demo day with VC’s, foundations, government organizations, etc. to help take the product and team to the next level.

* An honorarium to pay your rent and bills.

You are a talented engineer, and could work anywhere: Why join us?

This is an opportunity to build a greenfield project that really matters,
something that leverages the power of technology to help make the world a
better place. This is your chance to be the CTO of a social enterprise, level
up your skills, and work with some of the best people in the business solving
some of the most important problems of our time.

This isn’t just another gig, nor is it your friend’s crazy idea about how to
disrupt some market... This is about changing the world for the better.

If this sounds like something you’d be interested in, you can find out more
and apply here:
[http://significancelabs.org/hackers](http://significancelabs.org/hackers)

LOCAL REMOTE FULL TIME

------
fellowshipofone
Lifesum, Stockholm, Sweden (will help to relocate)

Full-time position for engineer with focus on Python, Android or iOS.

Lifesum (formerly ShapeUp Club) is a Swedish digital health startup with the
vision to make people healthier and happier by using applied psychology and
technology. Founded in 2008 with headquarters in central Stockholm, the
company is growing fast and was selected by Wired UK as one of Stockholm's 10
hottest startups.

To date, the Lifesum app has registered more than 4 million members, with
500,000 monthly active users and a growth rate of more than 10,000 new members
per day.

We have big ambitions and are growing fast! We need more of the best and the
brightest software engineers, designers, product managers and health gurus
that want to join us and make the world a healthier and happier place.

[http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs](http://jobs.lifesum.com/jobs)

------
mikebo
Evidence.com - Seattle

At Evidence.com we build technology for law enforcement that is dramatically
changing the way police agencies operate. We created the Axon wearable camera
system, and its accompanying cloud service Evidence.com, to record video from
an officer's perspective and document exactly what occurred during each
interaction with the public. We're already managing petabytes of digital
evidence for law enforcement agencies, but there is an opportunity to have a
much bigger impact on law enforcement with technology. Everything from
wearable biometric devices, to predictive policing with big data, to better
mobile devices and software for officers to use in the field.

Our tight-knit software team is based in Seattle, and is made up of engineers
with a variety of backgrounds at companies like Facebook, Microsoft, and small
startups.

~~~
samstave
Made this comment when I first heard of your service, and would like to know
your company's perspective:

Any evidence you capture via this method should be immediately and freely
available to any person involved in the incident with the police. If the cops
pull me over for anything - I should have immediate access to all their
recorded raw footage.

If your company is against this, then I have a very fundamental problem with
the trustworthiness of your company.

Also - if any cop is wearing your equipment - then any person they interact
with should have the reciprocal right to record the interaction as well.

What is Evidence.com's official stance on this?

------
twymer
Dimagi (www.dimagi.com) - Boston (Cambridge, technically) and Cape Town, South
Africa

We are a small and growing social enterprise based in Boston that develops and
deploys open source health and logistics systems in rural Africa, Asia, and
Latin America. We offer a fun and stimulating environment, a chance to see the
world, and to make a difference in places that need it most.

At Dimagi, you can create a great impact by creating great software. We're
looking for talented programmers on our mobile (Android), web (Python,
CouchDB, Django), and front-end (JS, Knockout) platforms who want to
generalize across the stack, or specialize in one area.

For more information, please check out our careers page at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers).

------
paulc
LOCATION: NYC

Hi, we're DailyBurn a fitness and nutrition company based in Midtown
Manhattan. We'd like you to come join our multi-discipline engineering team to
build software on a wide array of platforms and technologies.

We really are a fitness company, we have our own well equipped gym in the
office and offer a gym membership budget for all employees. Everyday we get
messages from users sharing the changes they've made in their lives not every
company can say the same. If fitness is an area of interest for you this is a
great place to get involved in changing peoples lives.

As a member of our Engineering team you'll get:

* Yearly conference and travel budget

* Your pick of development hardware

* Access to all the corporate benefits of IAC

Our team is currently made up of 11 developers with a team of 2 working on iOS
and the rest of our team focused on web and platform development.

The DailyBurn engineering team offers the chance to work on a wide range of
different technologies. Our main web platform is built using Ruby on Rails,
but we also work with node.js and golang on our backend systems. We have
client applications built for many of the major mobile and TV platforms (using
Javascript, Objective-C, Java and more) and you as a part of the team will
have the opportunity to get involved in many of these different platforms.

If you are an experienced developer comfortable with web or front end
technologies of any kind but especially if you are skilled with JS, Ruby,
Rails, Node or Golang we have a place for you here.

Specifically we are looking for:

Front End/Senior Front End developer - JS applications (we work on web, smart
tv's, game consoles all with JS)

Android - become our primary Android developer and lead all of the Android
efforts for our product

Sysadmin/Dev - Jack of all trades? Have a sysadmin background but also into
writing code? Get in touch.

Reach out to me directly: paul@dailyburn.com

------
gibrown
Automattic (WordPress.com) - Planet Earth - Remote

We're always hiring for many positions. Personally I want us to have more Data
Wranglers: [http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/data-wrangler/)

We have an immense amount of data and users (1 billion people per month), and
we're building out better systems for analyzing and understanding that data.
Elasticsearch, Hadoop, Kafka, Storm. We're strongly biased towards open
source, and contributing is strongly encouraged.

Help us build the infrastructure that will power us through the next decade.
Make the web a better place.

------
jypepin
Uber, San Francisco, CA. Intern, Visa, ok.

We are tackling a lot of different and interesting problems and moving really
fast.

We're hiring Full Stack engineers. Our stack is mostly python, node.js and
Backbone, but you don't need to know those languages - I was a rubyist before
joining and had never touched python.

You can check our openings here:
[https://www.uber.com/jobs](https://www.uber.com/jobs)

If you are interested, email me at jonathanp@uber.com with a quick intro, your
resume/linkedin/anything you want to share and the positions/team you are
interested in.

------
jscalisi
Palantir Technologies (Palo Alto, CA) is hiring Software Engineers for our
Simulation team!

Palantir’s Simulation Software Engineers focus on solving some of the hardest,
most interesting problems in delivering high-quality enterprise software. We
are responsible for accelerating the delivery and improving the quality of
Palantir’s world-class information analysis platforms. We accomplish this by
designing and implementing software tools that can be used to automate the
production of Palantir’s platforms. We design and develop a wide variety of
tools, including automation infrastructures for various domains and
distributed systems and VM cloud management tools that are capable of
dynamically provisioning thousands of VMs used to perform concurrency testing.
We work on a huge variety of projects in different languages, using many
different software tools. This variety exposes us to a vast set of engineering
challenges every day and allows us each to become masters of many different
crafts. Communication is key for us; we have no problem coordinating with
others on projects and making time for team game nights and happy hours. When
we see opportunities, we go after them without needing an org chart to tell us
what to do; this lets us choose projects that are the most interesting and
impactful.

To apply:
[https://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m8000000...](https://www.palantir.com/careers/OpenPosDetail?id=a0m80000000LneAAAS)

For questions, email me at jscalisi@palantir.com

------
warbyparker
WARBY PARKER

New York, NY. SOHO.

Full Time: Senior Infrastructure Engineer

[http://bit.ly/R52Zam](http://bit.ly/R52Zam)

WHAT YOU’LL DO

Architecting, managing and scaling our production systems Lead a team of
engineers focused on infrastructure and automation Installation, configuration
and administration of systems supporting our internal and external web servers
(Apache) and web applications (Python, PHP, Java) Systems and application
monitoring Ensure world class security Create an environment of automation-
driven engineering, particularly around provisioning and deployment
Proactive/preventive systems administration and maintenance Write amazing
documentation On-call support for production operations APPLY IF YOU HAVE...

8+ years of relevant work experience 6+ years of experience administering
Linux-based production systems (preferably CentOS or RHEL) 1+ years of
experience with provisioning automation (Ansible, Puppet, Chef, SaltStack)
Advanced understanding of Internet-related applications (Web Servers, Proxies,
e-mail, FTP, DNS, etc.) Solid understanding of scripting languages (Shell,
Bash, PERL, or Python preferred) Possess outstanding interpersonal and
teamwork skills (collaboration is key!) A desire to gain and share knowledge
Experience setting up distributed production systems Solid networking
experience including firewalls and routing Experience with monitoring systems
(Nagios, Splunk)

------
lost-theory
Lumosity - [http://www.lumosity.com/](http://www.lumosity.com/) \- San
Francisco, CA

We are looking for software engineers on the rails team and operations team
(the team I'm on)!

Lumosity provides brain training games to improve the minds and lives of our
50 million users worldwide. Lumosity.com is one of the largest consumer rails
apps and has a team of really smart engineers and product people building it.

If you're interested, please read the job descriptions and apply through
jobvite here:

Senior Software Engineer (Rails):
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oW7PVfwx&s=SWE_HN](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oW7PVfwx&s=SWE_HN)

Senior Ops Engineer (DevOps):
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oX7PVfwy&s=DevOps_HN](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oX7PVfwy&s=DevOps_HN)

Rails Performance Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oUPGYfw7&s=PerfEng_HN](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oUPGYfw7&s=PerfEng_HN)

We also have a bunch of positions open at
[http://www.lumosity.com/jobs](http://www.lumosity.com/jobs) for engineers
(iOS, Android, Flash) and others (UX, marketing, internationalization, product
management). If you have any questions at all please email
slieberman@lumoslabs.com and put "Hacker News" in the subject!

------
notdonspaulding
Mirus Research - Silicon Prairie (Bloomington, IL) - onsite.

We're a small, established company that does B2B and Enterprise-level
software. We have 10 employees and 4 of us are full-time devs. We work in
whatever tools are productive and pleasant to use (historically we've used
Python, Node, Clojure on the backend, and we're just figuring out how to make
good use of the new-hawtness frontend tools like Knockout/React/etc.). We're
not afraid of experimenting with new stuff, but we tend to favor tried and
true solutions, so working with Django, Postgres, and JQuery should not make
you want to claw your eyes out.

We're looking for both backend and frontend developers who are willing to
relocate to a family-friendly college town in the Midwest. We have a wide
tolerance for your experience level, _PLEASE_ get in touch if you're
interested. (don@mirusresearch.com)

We have a lot of the startup-style environment (chef-prepped lunch once a
week, massage therapist once a month, couches, ping-pong, macbooks, trendy
office, etc.) without the stress of worrying whether you'll be on the streets
in a month. Also, we're not a frat house, so if the keg-in-the-office or
brogrammer scenes aren't really your thing, you won't have to worry about that
here.

Email me: don@mirusresearch.com

------
jackfoxy
Palo Alto (San Mateo after June 3)

Tachyus Correctness Engineer [http://tachyus.com/joinus/correctness-
engineer.html](http://tachyus.com/joinus/correctness-engineer.html)

Sophisticated software requires sophisticated testing and thorough correctness
engineering to ensure it meets specifications and is shipped with as few bugs
as possible. The Tachyus platform involves a myriad of complex workflows
combining data analysis, multi-dimensional visualization, real-time alerting,
and task management. We need the first member of the Correctness Engineering
team to work at the intersection of our engineering and product teams to
identify, document, and resolve software bugs efficiently and effectively.

The right candidate will bring experience writing software and a passion for
finding and squashing bugs. This individual will work closely with our Product
Lead, CTO and Designer to catch, prioritize and eliminate errors in both
software and data. Additionally, the right hire will help grow a world-class
product team by sourcing and interviewing future Tachyons for customer support
and user-experience design roles.

We are looking for someone who has filled a quality assurance role before and
is excited to apply their past experience in a fast-paced start-up that is
still shaping its process.

------
hamstah
Osper - Building a Bank for Children (London, UK) -
[https://osper.com/#workwithosper](https://osper.com/#workwithosper)

We teach young people how to manage money. Using ground-breaking payment
technology combined with beautiful and simple apps we teach 8 - 18 year olds
how to save, budget and spend responsibly. We believe that if you put young
people in the driving seat, they learn valuable life-long lessons.

Our team have worked at companies like Spotify, Zipcar, M-Pesa and McKinsey,
and we have successful and influential investors and advisors on board with
highly relevant backgrounds who are helping us achieve our vision.

We are looking for folks who were geeky about money when they were kids (their
lemonade stand went international!) and understand how technology can be used
to empower and educate. We are building a team that is passionate about
building simple and delightful front end experiences, sophisticated but
elegant backends, and never forgets that the user comes first.

Currently hiring: \- Senior Backend (Python, Postgres) developer \- Mid-Senior
QA engineer

Also always interested in meeting interesting people that can help us in our
mission.

Find out more
([https://osper.com/#workwithosper](https://osper.com/#workwithosper)) or get
in touch at jobs@osper.com

------
cryptoz
PressureNet: Android and iOS developers & designers (Toronto, remote possible)

[http://pressurenet.io](http://pressurenet.io)

We're building high-accuracy weather forecasts using new sources of data,
specifically barometers found in smartphones. We’ve built PressureNet, our
open platform for crowdsourcing weather data. Our system currently takes in
almost 1M atmospheric pressure measurements per day, and your job is to help
grow that to 10M / day and then 100M / day. This data is extremely valuable in
producing very high resolution (1-4km) weather forecasts, and potentially will
lead a revolution in how we understand our atmosphere.

We currently have a single Android app to collect data and engage users. We're
in the planning stages of building new, more innovative and user-friendly
weather apps and SDKs on both Android and iOS. You’ll build our apps and SDKs,
which means you'll write code to collect sensor data, visualize weather
patterns, and innovate on how weather forecasts are delivered.

Compensation: Equity TBD. Salary TBD.

Responsibilities:

\- Building and maintaining our Android/iOS apps in collaboration with
designers

\- Being an active participant in developing the future of the PressureNet
platform

Qualifications and Skills:

\- 2+ years experience developing Android or iOS apps

\- Java/Objective-C, JSON, SQL, XLM, HTTPS, SVG, Git

Nice-to-Have Skills: OpenGL ES, Python, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Weather
forecasting

~~~
namelezz
"Nice-to-Have Skills: Weather forecasting" XD

------
bowmanb
SFX Entertainment - New York, NY - US remote possible

SFX is the platform for the EDM revolution. With the leading festivals in the
world, like Tomorrowland, and the leading online destinations, like Beatport,
SFX delivers the most exciting work environment for people in contemporary
music, arts, culture and technology. Our culture is open and entrepreneurial.
Entertainment is fun, and we think work should be too.

Please follow the links if you're interested in applying.

Senior Front End Developer:
[https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/32954/](https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/32954/)

Senior JavaScript Developer:
[https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/32967/](https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/32967/)

If you have any questions about these positions, please feel free to reach out
to: darren.newton@arc90.com

.NET Application Developer:
[https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/32107/](https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/32107/)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/33143/](https://sfx.recruiterbox.com/jobs/33143/)

If you have any questions about these positions, please feel free to reach out
to myself: brian.bowman@arc90.com

------
mtrichardson
Urban Airship, in Portland, San Francisco, and remote. We're building the
platforms required for communicating with and understanding a mobile audience,
and we work with some of the biggest and best companies in the world.

We're looking for technical product managers, designers, platform engineers,
senior web engineers, sales engineers, program managers, data engineers...
Feel free to send me an email (in profile) to talk about any of these.

------
cannuk
San Francisco

Curriculet is looking for full stack engineers who want to solve a real
problem in education. We are a small (small as in 7) startup changing how
students read. This position will be our 3rd engineering hire. Our team is
made up of former educators, startup veterans, and one overworked coffee
machine. Come help us define our engineering culture and change the lives of
students in the process. Send us an email to jobs+hn@curriclet.com.

~~~
codezero
Heads up, the domain in the email appears to be missing a u.

~~~
cannuk
Thanks for pointing that out

------
CivisBG
Civis Analytics - Chicago, IL

Civis Analytics is a technology and analytics firm based in Chicago, IL and
Washington, DC. We help companies, non-profits, and campaigns leverage their
data to develop smarter strategy, make better decisions, and build stronger,
data-driven organizations.

We solve the world's biggest problems with Big Data

Read more about us at
[http://www.civisanalytics.com/](http://www.civisanalytics.com/)

We are hiring for a number of positions, but most notably our tech team is
growing:

Software Engineer: [http://www.civisanalytics.com/apply/entry/software-
engineer-...](http://www.civisanalytics.com/apply/entry/software-engineer-
chicago-il)

DevOps Engineer: [http://www.civisanalytics.com/apply/entry/devops-engineer-
ch...](http://www.civisanalytics.com/apply/entry/devops-engineer-chicago-il)

We are also hiring Data Scientists, Analysts, and a handful of administrative
positions. You can see all of our open positions at:
[http://www.civisanalytics.com/apply](http://www.civisanalytics.com/apply)

We are smart, fun, and a little bit weird. Does this sound like you?

------
thiel
REMOTE, wherever

DataStax makes the enterprise edition of Cassandra, the NoSQL db for serious
applications. We have developers all over the world and a 100% remote working
environment. Some of the development is open source (we are the primary
contributors to Cassandra core, which is an Apache Foundation project...)

I just joined recently; as a senior developer with startup experience, I had
lots of offers from various companies. The reasons I chose DataStax were:

\- 100% remote means I can work from wherever I want (I like to travel) and
whenever, within reason, as long as I get my stuff done \- the opportunity to
work on interesting new technology that is rapidly changing and being adopted
by a lot of Fortune 100, etc \- they have been vocal about their plans to IPO
in the next few years and are growing like crazy

Very competitive salary, lots of open positions: Java, Python, JS, I've even
seen some Clojure. Also, SDET and technical writing.

[http://www.datastax.com](http://www.datastax.com)
[http://www.datastax.com/company/careers](http://www.datastax.com/company/careers)

Hit me up, esmith at datastax dot com, if you'd like an intro.

~~~
opendomain
This looks like an amazing opportunity - Please look for my email from NoSQL
dot Org

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England, U.K.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy and successful e-commerce
business; every day it serves millions of product images and handles hundreds
of thousands of user visits, but we can and do update the live site with new
code multiple times per day without missing a beat. Our systems are written on
the LAMP stack and deployed on Amazon Web Services using Puppet and
Capistrano; we are migrating to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers
choose the tools that work best for them - for instance, at the moment we have
a mix of Linux and Mac workstations in the team. We are adopting and adapting
agile development techniques such as evolutionary design, pair programming,
and continuous deployment. We hold regular retrospectives to improve our
working environment and lightning talks to share what we learnt. Our
developers are generalizing specialists; a typical day may include refining an
algorithm, writing a tricky integration test, tuning an SQL query, and
discussing feature nuances with a product manager. Our team is growing fast
and we'd like to hear (at careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like
to join us; we're hiring for all technical roles, especially developers of all
levels of experience.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is the UK's leading
private shopping club, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many of them familiar from the high street. The company
has about eighty employees and a substantial annual turnover. It recently
raised over £4 million in funding and was recently selected to join the UK's
Future Fifty and LSE Elite programmes for the country's most rapidly growing
startups.

------
sherm8n
Good Audience (Techstars London 2014) — London/San Francisco — Full-
time/Intern/Remote

About us:

We're a couple of hackers (ex Google/Yahoo, yes we have death matches) that
started this company by accident while selling t-shirts. Having a need to find
people to buy our designs, we turned to social media. It ended up being a
great customer acquisition channel. We turned that into a service that can be
used by startups and small businesses.

About you:

You love growth hacking, working your way around system limits, analyzing
social media data, jamming out to your favorite tunes, and hugs (lots of
hugs.) Oh, you probably should be a product designer (visual/ux) or a
developer (iOS/Android/Rails)

What a typical day looks like:

Hanging out with DJs and musicians that come by for customer development.
Startups come by too, but it's much more fun having impromptu dance parties
with emerging artists ;) You'll probably dance while you code too. We love
life and enjoy every moment of it. Our company motto: We live to fight another
day!

How to apply:

You'll figure out a way to find me or
[http://www.goodaudience.com/contact](http://www.goodaudience.com/contact)

------
dcc
Pixfizz - Remote (Los Angeles area)

Customer Account/Support Manager Due to growth and a focus on delivering the
best customer experience, Pixfizz welcomes an important member to join a
dynamic, young team.

Responsibilities: Manage implementation and on-boarding of customer set-up and
business development support. Main content involves a mixture of platform
integration, account management and data analysis. You'll be dealing with
business clients helping them get the most out of the platform.

Required skills: Good understanding of XML, web APIs, HTML, CSS and basic
knowledge of JavaScript. Other programming/scripting experience with Python,
Ruby, Perl or .NET and Java, is not essential but an advantage.

Based in the US (preferably in Southern California)

Company and Products: Headquartered in London with staff in Europe and USA,
company is self-funded and profitable. We provide a cloud-based web-to-print
solution for a wide range of applications such as photo books, calendars,
greeting cards, yearbooks, etc. Customized and private branded storefronts
delivered with an online HTML5 editor, is core to the business value
proposition.

Please email daniel@pixfizz.com with if you're interested.

------
encoderer
Trulia - San Francisco - Full Time

Trulia's real estate search platform serves 50 million unique visitors every
month. With an at-scale web experience, category leading apps in both the Play
and iOS App stores, and teams working on behavioral search models, home
estimates, commute times, and computer vision, we're hiring Engineers in
nearly every discipline.

I've worked at Trulia for about 2 years. Employees are taken care of.
Engineers have a voice. A successful IPO and healthy balance sheet give us the
ability to take on ambitious projects. It's just really a great place to work.

\- Competitive comp and equity \- Great benefits, including gym reimbursement
and free healthcare \- Fantastic location in downtown San Francisco, close to
Bart, Caltrain, the Transbay Terminal, etc. \- Kegs (plural) and a rooftop
patio \- Quarterly hack-weeks where meetings are prohibited and engineers work
on whatever delights them. (More than a few of these projects get on the
roadmap and SHIP)

Check out our Jobs page at
[http://www.trulia.com/jobs](http://www.trulia.com/jobs) and apply. Or reach
out to me, shane at trulia dot com.

------
ultrasaurus
PagerDuty - San Francisco - Full time

We're one of the quieter success stories out of YC, delivering millions of
urgent alerts relating to IT outages.

There are several exciting roles we're hiring for across engineering, product,
marketing and growth: [http://pduty.me/hnmay](http://pduty.me/hnmay)

It's a great place to work with all the usual perks, and some extra ones -- we
have a growing helicopter fleet.

------
sunir
Olark live chat -- REMOTE

We're a bootstrapped and profitable team of 27 people working to make customer
service more amazing through live chat and more. We have several awesome
positions open here:

* Senior UX Engineer (in San Francisco) * Senior iOS/Mobile Engineer * Web Designer * Partner Marketing Manager

You can read more and apply from here
[https://www.olark.com/jobs](https://www.olark.com/jobs)

------
clarkevans
Prometheus Research - New Haven CT, or Chicago, IL - Remote Possible

[http://prometheusresearch.com/jobs/](http://prometheusresearch.com/jobs/)

Prometheus Research is looking for full stack developers to help us built out
an open source medical informatics system and customize this for a wide range
of research needs.

We use Python/HTSQL backend & Javascript/React front-end.

mailto:hn-201403@prometheusresearch.com

~~~
elbear
Remote is possible only in the US, because of regulations, right?

~~~
clarkevans
We do have some foreign QA & Development positions.

------
jlees
San Francisco, CA

Hiring Data/Python engineers.

We're Close, a seed-funded startup (6 people) based in SoMa. We're mainly
looking to expand our Python-based data team, but if you have Rails or front-
end experience we're happy to chat too. We're open to folks doing consulting
projects, as we have a bunch of experimental data ideas we want to
investigate, but our goal is full-time.

We're building a platform where business gets done. Our goal is to build out
great data intelligence about people, the people they do business with, and
the industries they operate in.

Two of the things we do right now: help founders raise funding by analysing
investment behaviour, and figuring out who's likely to be interested in their
specific startup -- and which of those investors they already know. We also
help companies get acquired by matching them with acquirers who want their
skills and products.

We're opening our beta tomorrow(!) and we're moving fast -- there's a lot of
potential for impact and real serious contribution. So fast we don't have a
/jobs page yet. :)

Data Engineer

Looking for engineers with solid Python experience to work on one or more of:
data API integrations, data modelling, machine learning and classification,
NLP, API design, visualisations. We have a bunch of experimental projects we'd
like to start investigating as well as some high-priority work on our core
data pipeline.

Read more on my take on what we're doing:
[https://medium.com/p/a1d3757d3567](https://medium.com/p/a1d3757d3567)

If you're intrigued by people and systems too, get in touch: jennie at
close.co.

------
benburton
CoreSpring, NYC-based, REMOTE - Front End Engineer

CoreSpring.org is a non-profit company whose mission is to put good content,
and state-of-the-art technology into the hands of teachers and product
developers. We create web-based components and products to help teachers to
deliver computer-based Formative assessments in their classrooms.

We are Looking For:

A full-time front-end engineer to join our team and help develop new html
standards-based student interactions for teacher-driven quizzes in the
classroom or at home, on computers and tablets.

We have a small, flexible, skilled team and want to find someone who is a good
fit for how we work: Someone who is creative but pragmatic in their approach
to software solution design. Someone who works well with a team, but is also
happy working independently on a project if needed. Someone who believes in
test-driven development, and who we can rely on to produce high-quality, clean
and effective code, and help keep the rest of us diligent about doing the
same.

More details at
[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/609](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/609)

Email: evan@corespring.org

------
asolove
Webs, Washington DC: Web Developers

Webs builds a suite of products that help small and micro-businesses do
business online. Webs SiteBuilder is an easy-to-use in-browser website builder
with a bunch of really beautiful and customizable themes. Pagemodo is our
social product, helping our customers to create custom Facebook tabs, hold
contests, and queue up beautiful image posts. ContactMe is a simple CRM tool
for the needs of small businesses.

We're hiring developers to keep building these products in JavaScript, Ruby,
and Java.

Here are two examples of things we've worked on recently:

\- A WebSockets-based (semi-)real-time backend for our sitebuilder, which
makes sure changes are saved immediately.

\- A canvas image editor that lets our customers create beautiful promotional
images: [https://www.pagemodo.com/welcome/social-photo-
editor](https://www.pagemodo.com/welcome/social-photo-editor)

Email me directly with questions (adam@webs.com) or visit our careers page to
learn more about our benefits and openings:
[http://webs.com/careers](http://webs.com/careers)

------
olivercameron
Udacity ([https://udacity.com](https://udacity.com)) - Mountain View - Full
Time

We're looking for both software engineers and course developers! Help build
the classroom of the future.

• iOS, Android and backend, frontend and full-stack engineers

• Android course developers

• Data Science course developers

• Data Engineering course developers

We're rethinking how education is delivered to provide relevant, affordable
and lifelong learning opportunities. Technology is advancing and there is a
growing gap in skills and the knowledge needed to contribute to modern
society, we are working to solve that.

You can read more about Udacity and our CEO, Sebastian Thrun (Google X
founder) here: [http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2014/04/10/in-conversation-
with-...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2014/04/10/in-conversation-with-
sebastian-thrun-ceo-udacity/)

Please get in touch! To apply, you can visit our jobs page
([https://udacity.com/jobs](https://udacity.com/jobs)) or if you'd like to ask
any questions, feel free to email me at oliver@udacity.com.

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: < 10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, CMU, Google/Google Research,
Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, Jane Street, IBM
Research, Yahoo Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, and many
more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively win and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers excited to join an early-stage startup to
help grow & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build on and extend our sophisticated model training pipeline that uses
data extracted from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to communicate results and frontends to
allow non-technical users to build complex models

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Continually improve how the engineering team works together

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
gurkhali
ExtraHop Networks (Seattle) -- Fast growing startup with small team, hard
problems, work ranging from systems programming to elegant visualization
(Angular and D3 based frameworks). If you love C, Python, JS, Go, V8 then we
would love to talk to you.

Here is what you get at ExtraHop.

\-- The team is amazing and everyone makes a difference.

\-- Engineering is the DNA of the company. The two founders, Jesse and Raja,
designed and built BigIP v9 when they were at F5 Networks before founding
ExtraHop, and are still very much involved in development.

\-- Hard problems at all levels. We parse network stream at line rate (20Gbps)
by writing high-performance multithreaded C and our own linux kernel drivers.
Our datastore handles 200,000 inserts a second with 10MB/s of data.

\-- We have powerful visualization thats based on Angular, and D3 framework.

\-- You can hack anything from C to the front-end design and anywhere in
between.

\-- Our customers love it. It's awesome to see problems diagnosed and solved
with our box.

jobs@extrahop.com

[http://www.extrahop.com/company/jobs/](http://www.extrahop.com/company/jobs/)

------
MichaelGlass
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote).

Full stack rails engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good.
Every one's revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even
right the write words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.

We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team. We extensively use
react in production.

I work here because I get to learn about my practice (as well as my failing
grammar skills) every day. I work here because I care about education. I work
here because existing online tools for teaching grammar and writing are
pathetic. Join us as engineer #4, and improve how grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

p.s. Other people think we're awesome, too:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-
is-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-is-growing-
at-mach-speed-10-of-the-us-school-system-using/)

~~~
bobwaycott
Are you intentionally making grammatical and word/spelling errors here to make
a point? I find it quite distracting.

~~~
MichaelGlass
I was, in fact, intentionally using broken english to make a point!

------
robot
Santa Clara, CA, Full-time, Linux kernel - Virtualization engineer at NVIDIA.

We are looking for talented embedded system software engineers with a focus on
virtualization to help us architect next generation hypervisor software for
NVIDIA platforms.

This is a position in Santa Clara, CA.

Some of the skills we look for:

Technical expertise on the ARM architecture, embedded virtualization,
multicore designs, Linux kernel, device drivers and embedded software in
general.

Practical understanding and implementation of microkernels, hypervisor design,
multicore, cache coherency, concurrency, systems level API design, virtual
memory management. Also development of virtualization interfaces for the Linux
kernel.

Keywords/Specialties: Virtualization, hypervisor design, microkernels, ARM
Architecture, Linux kernel, virtual memory management, Multicore.

[http://careers.nvidia.com//pljb/nvidia/nvidiaemployment/appl...](http://careers.nvidia.com//pljb/nvidia/nvidiaemployment/applicant/jobClick.jsp?count=1&id=9407)

For CVs please email rkhanna @ nvidia.com

------
quovo
Quovo - New York City - Full Stack Deveoper

Quovo is a FinTech Big Data start-up that performs aggregation and analytics
for investment advisors, foundations, hedge funds, and even everyday
investors. Learn more about us at
([https://www.quovo.com](https://www.quovo.com)).

We're looking for a full-stack developer to work on multiple pieces of our
application using Python and Angular.

Responsibilities:

\- Develop and implement new core services using the above languages.

\- Example projects: building web crawlers, parsing and formatting unusual
data sets, on-the-fly data analysis, and user-facing data management features.

\- Lead and participate in code reviews.

\- Ensure continuous quality through code testing, bug fixing, and feature
changes based on customer feedback.

Skills and experience:

\- Several years' experience with some combination of: PHP, Python, JavaScript
(particularly Angular.js).

\- B.S. / B.A. in Computer Science or equivalent experience.

\- Passion for details, product, and an interest in economics, investing, or
financial services.

\- Eagerness to learn and collaborate with the Quovo team.

Nice to haves:

\- Database interaction experience, mainly T-SQL.

\- HTML scraping and other data mining/retrieval experience.

\- Strong quantitative/statistics skills.

We’re VC-funded, located in the heart of Manhattan, and offer competitive
salary and benefits, including stock options, free health insurance, and
continuing education reimbursement (plus lots of free food!).Email
info@quovo.com with a resume and description of relevant experience, and we'll
take it from there…

------
jasontan
Sift Science - San Francisco, CA. Full-time.

Sift Science ([http://siftscience.com](http://siftscience.com)) uses large-
scale machine learning to fight online fraud. It's a problem that cost U.S.
merchants > $10B last year, and 70% of it is organized crime. Attacks have
rapidly evolved in breadth and depth, but current rule-based systems don't
scale. We're looking for engineers of all flavors -- distributed systems, web
development, data visualization, site reliability, and of course, machine
learning. We're a tight-knit team that likes board games, yummy food, and
solving challenging technical problems. Check out
[https://siftscience.com/jobs](https://siftscience.com/jobs) We're also
looking for integration engineers, technical writers, a head of marketing, a
head of integration engineering, an office manager, and a finance person.
jobs+hn at siftscience dot com

------
nimapt
Lettuce Apps | Venice, CA | Full Time |
[https://www.lettuceapps.com/](https://www.lettuceapps.com/)

Lettuce completely automates the inventory of thousands of wholesale &
e-commerce stores. We’re rapidly growing our engineering team and are looking
for brilliant minds to help us take Lettuce to the next level.

If you're interested, please apply here:

Product Designer:
[https://lettuce.recruiterbox.com/jobs/17772](https://lettuce.recruiterbox.com/jobs/17772)

Junior Front End Engineer:
[https://lettuce.recruiterbox.com/jobs/17770](https://lettuce.recruiterbox.com/jobs/17770)

We're also looking for more full stack engineers and iOS developers. If
interested please shoot us a message at careers@lettuceapps.com with work
you've done and why you'd be interested. Just put "Hacker News" in the subject
and we'll know where you came from!

------
_nrvs
Paddle8 - Front-End Engineer (New York, NY, USA)
[http://paddle8.com](http://paddle8.com)

Paddle8 is building technology for the art world. We are a marketplace for
collectors with a focus on fine art. We're looking for a front-end focused
engineer to help us architect and build the next generation of our site.

You'll be working with a team that is passionate about code, art, and design;
our developers and product people will push you to be innovative. We have a
beautiful fun office in NoHo.

Tools we use: Angular, Django, PHP, SASS, GitHub, Jira, and HipChat (because,
GIFs).

_ WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

Expert level CSS3, Javascript, and HTML5. Experience with a client-side MVC
framework, design patterns, and, ideally, some experience with writing server-
side code. Geeking out on browser performance optimizations Strong eye for
visual design and a strong interest in building unique interfaces while
writing elegant and reusable code. Attention to the important details. An
interest in the nuances of the art world. Thoughtful about edge cases and
consider unexpected user actions.

_ RESPONSIBILITIES

Invent, champion, and build new features. Take ownership of our client-side
code. Push whatever boundaries you think need to be pushed. Work with our
designers to get the experience just right. Review peer's code and
collaboratively figure out ways to make things better.

Paddle8 has been prominently featured in major publications like the Wall
Street Journal, Financial Times, New York Times, TechCrunch and TIME Magazine,
among others, and has raised several rounds of funding from major investors
including Founders Collective, angels like Scott Belsky, and a major luxury
brand.

_ HOW TO APPLY

Send us an email if you're interested: p8-admin {AT} paddle8 {DOT} com -
please do not call!

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on improving patient safety in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

Open positions:

* UI Engineer - Front-end developer with knowledge of CSS, HTML5, Javascript for our SaaS platform. Knowledge of MVC frameworks and CSS organization desired.

* Java Engineer - Core Java developer to help build out our SaaS platform. Experience with play! framework, event processing, distributed systems a plus.

Check us out at [http://www.pascalmetrics.com](http://www.pascalmetrics.com)

Full job listing:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc)

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
blakecaldwell
Fog Creek Software, NYC (and remote)
[http://www.fogcreek.com/careers/](http://www.fogcreek.com/careers/)

Current Openings:

\- Software Developer -
[http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/Dev](http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/Dev)

\- Trello Front End Developer -
[http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/TrelloFrontEndDev](http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/TrelloFrontEndDev)

\- Product Marketing Manager, FogBugz and Kiln -
[http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/ProductMarketingManager](http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/ProductMarketingManager)

\- Support Engineer -
[http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/SupportEngineer](http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/SupportEngineer)

\- IT Engineer -
[http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/ITEngineer](http://www.fogcreek.com/Jobs/ITEngineer)

~~~
laxk
What is the official vegetable of Fog Creek? asparagus? :)

------
DLarsen
AisleA - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles area)

We're looking for folks eager to work with big data. We serve billions of
transactions per day with super low latency through our online advertising
platform. We hack on C, Scala, Rails, Redis, Hadoop, HBase and Postgres. We
don't expect you to be an expert in any of these technologies. More than
anything we're looking for the right kind of can-do folks who thrive on
building solid systems.

Maybe you've been wanting to learn Scala. Maybe you've tinkered with Hadoop on
a few EC2 instances but never had a chance to work with a ton of data. We want
you. You'll be joining a sharp team with a strong appetite for progress and a
minimal amount of formal process.

I'm one of the engineers, and I'd be happy to chat about our team even if you
don't have a resume or consider yourself actively looking for a new gig. Email
dlarsen@aislea.com.

------
davidcelis
My team at New Relic in Portland, OR is hiring a couple of engineers to help
us make everything better and break our code into services.

Come work in a community of some of the best engineers in our industry,
tackling some of the toughest technical problems of your career in a
supportive, collaborative environment. You'll be part of one of the company's
key initiatives: breaking a large, complex Rails app into services to support
multiple products and allow our teams to work more independently. We've
developed some really interesting patterns for doing this, and we will
discover many more with your help.

One of these positions is more focused on authentication and authorization
services. If you're interested in becoming a security engineer, this could be
a great position for you to bridge the gap. Send me an email if you're
interested: dcelis {AT} newrelic {DOT} com

------
Clairesheng
Remote or one of our offices: San Francisco, CA - Shanghai, China

\---

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure.

We work with large organizations on challenging problems (the World Bank, the
United Nations, CNN) OR on our own products (mostly developer tools, things
like [http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://octokan.com](http://octokan.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in Berlin
and are looking at remote hiring in Spain and Seoul.

We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python, occasionally Go
and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure automation.

We are looking for full-time or interns:

\- Developers; front-end (HTML5 + Compass + AngularJS), backend (node.js,
Python), ops (Python, Go).

\- Designers; you have design chops, understand technology (HTML/CSS...) and
do more than nice pictures (content strategy, color theory, ...).

\- Strategist; you can quickly immerse yourself in a new field of knowledge,
have a knack for data and are quick at recognizing patterns. You are a jack-
of-all-trades that can think a solution and get it shipped, either alone or
with a team.

\- Marketing; you have what it takes to grow a brand or product online and
understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get there.

\- Business Development; if you are in Washington DC, Berlin or Paris,
understand enough of our space and would like to help us grow our services,
shoot us an email.

\---

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
kateegb
San Francisco – InstaEDU (www.instaedu.com)

We're a 21-person education startup in downtown San Francisco looking to add
to our engineering team. InstaEDU is a marketplace for online tutoring. As
more education moves online and video and collaboration technologies reach a
point where they can properly replace in-person learning, we see an enormous
opportunity to reach a much wider category of students. We’ve been growing
quickly and announced our series A this past August.

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/14/instaedu-series-a-
battery-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/14/instaedu-series-a-battery-
ventures/)

To keep up with our rapid growth, we’re excited to add new team members to our
10-person eng team. We're looking for engineers with strong python programming
skills, proficiency with javascript, HTML, CSS, and experience working with
Django, SQL/PostgreSQL, JQuery and/or Redis/NoSQL. We’re looking for both
full-stack and backend focused (python) engineers.

Additionally, we’re currently looking for Mobile Engineers to help create
InstaEDU’s first mobile apps. If you’re a strong Android or iOS developer
interested in playing a major role creating the apps, we definitely want to
hear from you.

More about the roles here:
[http://instaedu.com/about/jobs/](http://instaedu.com/about/jobs/)

Benefits of working at InstaEDU include: close-knit team all passionate about
the product we're creating, weekly catered lunches and fully stocked kitchen,
401K, Medical, dental, and vision insurance, hack days, weekly Friday happy
hour and monthly team events (Wine tasting trips, Giants games...)

Feel free to ping me at kate (at) instaedu (dot) com if you have any
questions. To apply, send your resume, GitHub profile, blog, and/or any
projects that you're proud of to jobs (at) instaedu (dot) com. If you're
awesome, we want to hear from you!

------
durga
San Francisco, CA - Full Time Recent Grad

We are a brand new team at Salesforce.com building a really exciting product.
Looking for fresh grads who _love_ writing code, can ramp up fast, and will
not hesitate in owning a significant piece of the product. If you enjoy
thinking about architectural stuff or want to, that's a significant plus.

Us:

\- near Caltrain

\- intense startup culture.

\- free lunch from the best caterers in SF.

\- one of the best places to work in San Francisco.

\- great compensation

\- cool product with huge potential impact and revenue.

\- our 22-year-old recent grads contribute as significantly as our 55-year-old
gurus.

\- developers are expected to take ownership of the features or components
they are responsible for building.

Key Responsibilities:

\- Design and implement highly scalable systems and algorithms

\- Design and implement innovative user interface

\- Work closely with quality engineering, product management, and technical
operations to develop, test, and deploy high quality software

\- Analyze, design and develop test cases and implement automated test suites

Required Skills:

\- BS or MS in Computer Science or equivalent

\- Strong background in computer science algorithms

\- Professional or academic experience with modern programming languages, such
as Java, C++, or equivalent.

\- Ability to quickly learn new technologies and work effectively in a fast
paced dynamic environment.

\- Knowledge of web technologies, including HTML, CSS, and Javascript would be
useful.

\- Experience with open-source technologies and cloud platforms would be a
plus.

Excited? Email resume to dpandey@replaceWithMyCompanyName.com

------
songc
Songspace ([https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)) Nashville TN or
remote

Songspace is building a new data management system and songwriting tool to
power the next phase of the music industry. One part creative app for
songwriters & artists (think Evernote) and one part content management system
/ API for labels and publishers, we utilize the creative process to aggregate
assets and data (recordings, lyrics, and copyright ownership details, and
music metadata) for music enterprises.

We're hiring for the following positions:

-Full LAMP Stack Developer (Symfony2/Zend Framework, Linux, MySQL)

-EmberJS Developer

-Frontend Developer (HTML, CSS, jQuery) -UI/UX Designer

For more information visit [https://songspace.com/open-positions-at-
songspace](https://songspace.com/open-positions-at-songspace) or email
chris@songspace.com

------
adamatclarifai
Clarifai -- [http://www.clarifai.com](http://www.clarifai.com)

NYC, New York.

We're a machine learning startup based in NYC. Our current focus is image
recognition.

We have the world's best published image labeling results [ImageNet 2013], and
are building practical systems for a range of applications: organizing photo
collections, better shopping experiences, targeting ads to images,
surveillance/security, medical diagnostics, etc.

We're at the forefront of the ongoing revolution in machine learning brought
about by deep nets, GPUs, and tons of data. We have a growing list of ideas
and promising research avenues to execute on.

Our current tech demo is here, take a look to get inspired:

[http://www.clarifai.com](http://www.clarifai.com)

We're a very early startup, but well-funded and looking for the next key
people. You will have a huge impact on the direction and success of the
company.

=== Research Engineer, Machine Learning. ===

Serious engineering and coding skills. Machine learning research background.
Experience with internet-scale data sets. GPU coding in Cuda or openCL a big
plus.

=== Systems Engineer / Architect. ===

Serious engineering and coding skills. Experience building real infrastructure
at scale: storage systems, workflow pipelines, high-capacity serving
infrastructure. Experience with AWS and open source tools a plus.

More details and contact info:
[http://www.clarifai.com/jobs.html](http://www.clarifai.com/jobs.html)

Or adam@clarifai.com

\--------

[ImageNet 2013] [http://www.image-
net.org/challenges/LSVRC/2013/results.php#c...](http://www.image-
net.org/challenges/LSVRC/2013/results.php#cls)

------
benweatherman
Ordoro is a web app that helps people manage their e-commerce business. Like
everyone else in the world, we need developers. Unlike everyone else in the
world, we're awesome. Come and work with us.

email ben@ordoro.com if you're interested

    
    
        Compensation and Perks
        ======================
        - $80k-$120k salary
        - 0.1-1% equity
        - Full health benefits
        - Passionate and techno-curious teammates
        - Chillaxed vacation policy
        - A badass office in downtown Austin, TX (we'll pay your moving expenses)
        - Whatever gear you need for the job
    
        Python Web Developers
        =================
        You'll mostly be working on our Flask-powered JSON API. For the next few months
        we're focused on things like exposing our API publicly and caching. You'll also
        add whatever functionality is needed to support features our customers want.
    
        In our dream world, the person we’d hire would love:
        - Using Python, Go, Postgres, Redis, and exploring other technology that would
          make Ordoro awesome
        - Tuning SQL queries to keep the API fast
        - Automation and testing
        - Using 3rd-party APIs and figuring out all the fun little land mines their
          docs fail to mention
        - Deploying applications in a Linux environment
    
        Javascript Frontend Developers
        ==============================
        You’ll be working on our client-side Javascript app along with adding
        functionality to the Express-powered server. For the next few months we’re
        focusing on porting code from a legacy application and adding several large
        features our customers have been clamoring for.
    
        In our dream world, the person we’d hire would love:
        - Writing client- and server-side Javascript
        - Discussing generators, promises, requirejs/browserify, grunt/gulp,
          and not CoffeeScript
        - The feeling you get when removing jQuery from a codebase
        - Working closely with our designer to make a clean, intuitive
          and world-class UX for our application
        - Deploying large Javascript applications in a Linux environment

------
scrabble
Kitchener-Waterloo, ON - Igloo Software - Social Intranet PaaS

[http://www.igloosoftware.com](http://www.igloosoftware.com)

"Igloo is an intranet you'll actually like, delivered securely with our cloud
platform. It's easy to use, and even easier to customize. Extend your Igloo
outside your company too, for use with your customers and partners.

Our social intranet suite includes integrated content management,
collaboration and enterprise social networking features."

Stack is Microsoft heavy with .NET & SQL Server. MVC 5 for the back end,
JS/HTML/CSS for the front end. Git for source control.

We are looking for:

* C# Developers * Front End JavaScript Specialists * HTML / CSS Developers * Automated Testing Specialist * C++ Developer w/ Windows Experience

The team is still small and there is a lot of opportunity currently to really
make an impact.

Email: clandry@igloosoftware.com

------
robotsasquatch
Whistle — [http://whistle.com](http://whistle.com) — Mission, San Francisco,
CA

Whistle is the world’s first technology company dedicated to helping pets live
longer and healthier lives. Through intuitive devices and a comparative
database of pet health information, Whistle is creating a new standard for
preventative care and fueling groundbreaking insights to transform veterinary
medical research.

We are a company filled with people who love their pets and are passionate
about building great products. Between the pack we have collective experience
across the Fortune 500 in technology and consumer products, including: Amazon,
AOL, Apple, Bain, BCG, Genentech, Google, HP, Microsoft, Philips, Sierra, and
TI.

\---------------------------------------------------------

Android Engineer

Whistle currently seeks a Senior Mobile Developer with a strong background
building top-notch mobile experiences on Android. You’ll work with our hybrid
mobile team on both our iOS and Android apps building fun and intuitive
interfaces for our pet-loving customers.

\---------------------------------------------------------

Ruby on Rails Engineer

Whistle currently seeks a full-stack Ruby on Rails Developer with a strong
background building reliable API platforms and top-notch web interfaces.
You’ll work with our engineering staff on a variety of projects, including our
mobile API, customer and internal facing web experiences, and scaling our
platform as our number of customers grows.

\---------------------------------------------------------

Electrical Engineer

Whistle is looking for a talented electrical engineer to assist in development
of cutting-edge, small form-factor wireless products.

\---------------------------------------------------------

Visit
[http://www.whistle.com/company/#careers](http://www.whistle.com/company/#careers)
to apply.

------
andrewljohnson
iOS Engineer - CONTRACT, THEN HIRE - Remote OK, Berkeley, CA

We are a 6-person software studio, with a specialty in high-performance,
offline maps. We have been making iPhone apps since 2009. Our most well-known
app, Gaia GPS, is the quintessential app for the outdoors, and 3 of our apps
are currently being featured by Apple.

To qualify for this position, you need to be able to demonstrate you excel at
iOS development. You will need to pass a technical interview, and either
provide code samples or walk us through your role in other iOS projects.

Contact jobs@gaiagps.com and see:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/54415/technical-
softwa...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/54415/technical-software-
studio-seeks-ios-developer-gaia-gps?a=14mCdxtFm&searchTerm=maps)

------
d0m
Full-stack developer and web designer. (Full-time, REMOTE, we are based in
Montreal and Mountain-View)

Listrunner, [http://www.listrunnerapp.com](http://www.listrunnerapp.com).

Believe it or not, doctors still use paper to manage their team and their
patients. Yes they have $1B EMR, but the day-to-day management stuff is still
all done on paper. On top of being highly inefficient, it's unsafe and it's
killing people. (Most medical errors are due to miscommunication)

Listrunner is a secure mobile app replacing those paper, napkins and post-it
notes. Think of it as a synchronized todo list and secure communication tool
for doctors.

We've got amazing traction. Residents and doctors love it, we've just raised a
good seed round to move very fast, and we just joined the best possible
accelerator.

1\. Full-Stack Developer

We use Angular, Firebase, Phonegap and node.js. We're looking for a very good
full-stack developer to join our small team. You'll be working with us on a
super clean and high quality codebase.

    
    
       - You are a team player and can communicate fluently in English.
       - Passionate about new technologies, happy to learn new ones.
       - Expert in Javascript, bonus if experience with Firebase or Angular.
       - Desire to work on a meaningful and challenging problem.
    

2\. Web designer

Doctors are so tired of ugly and non-intuitive tools.. That's where you jump
in.

    
    
       - You are a team player and can communicate fluently in English.
       - Passionate about web and mobile design. You know all the latest trends and can't
         wait to put your knowledge and experience into solving a meaningful problem.
       - Expert in html/css.
       - Bonus if experience with Javascript and Photoshop.
    

Contact me directly: phzbox at gmail, please write "HN Job" as subject.

Also, feel free to contact me if you think you're a good fit even if you don't
exactly match what I described.

------
jamesdeer
I'm looking for someone to take over product design from me at GatherContent:

[http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/20722/ui-
designer](http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/20722/ui-designer)

Remote, family friends, 35hrs w/k, funded, growing 10% mom.

------
adamhc
London, UK

Full time, lead dev.

www.geneix.com

We're about to change the way doctors prescribe medication. We're interested
in your medical data, your genetic data and other biological data we can get
about you. We use it to provide clinical decision support to prescribers as
they prescribe, not two days after when the patient is complaining about the
side effects.

We have a (pretty much) full javascript stack for our web app. Node and MySQL
db on the back, single page, responsive, Angular on the front. We're into
beautiful UI and intuitive UX. If this sounds like your kind of thing get in
touch. Salary is good, vested share equity included, offices are shared with
other cool startups (Wayra accelerator), flexible about hours and location.

Contact: adam@geneix.com @Adam_HC

------
tristanz
Sense - [https://senseplatform.com](https://senseplatform.com) \- San
Francisco

We're building the most powerful platform for data scientists tackling the
toughest problems in science and business. We're a tiny team (currently 100%
PhDs), venture backed, and located in San Francisco.

We're making our first key hires:

* Platform Engineer - Go/Node.js/Docker/CoreOS/Hadoop

* Frontend Engineer - JavaScript/HTML/CSS/AngularJS

* Senior Data Scientist - R, Python, Hadoop, Spark, Probabilistic Programming

This is a chance join a startup tackling interesting problems in an area ripe
for massive innovation. We offer competitive salary, significant equity, and a
flexible work environment.

Sound interesting? Email tristan@senseplatform.com.

------
ronshapiro
Venmo - NYC (options also in SF) - Full Time

Venmo's looking for another experienced Android engineer to join our team in
New York. We're growing really fast and Android is a key piece to what our
team is. Join our team to help frame the way people pay and interact with
payments socially.

[https://venmo.com](https://venmo.com) ||
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.venmo](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.venmo)

For questions about the team, email ron@. Apply by emailing me or on our jobs
page: [https://venmo.com/info/jobs](https://venmo.com/info/jobs)

------
xfax
New York, NY CB Insights
([http://www.cbinsights.com](http://www.cbinsights.com))

We're looking for many positions including: \- Full-stack developer (Go,
Python, PHP) \- Front-end developer (data visualization, D3.js heavy) \- QA
Engineer \- Machine Learning Engineer (NLP) \- Digital Marketer \- Tech
Industry Analyst (use data to model & predict disruptive tech trends)

More positions here -- www.cbinsights.com/jobs

We are bootstrapped with 7-figure per annum recurring revenue and will be 20
people by this summer. Send us an email at career@cbinsights.com if you're
interested in learning more about the company.

Recognized as one of NY's 15 enterprise tech companies to watch.

------
jwyuan
Treasure Data ([http://www.treasuredata.com](http://www.treasuredata.com)) -
Silicon Valley (Mountain View).

We are looking for engineers both FULL-TIME and INTERN. See
[http://www.treasuredata.com/en/about/careers.php](http://www.treasuredata.com/en/about/careers.php)
for all open positions.

We are building a Hadoop-powered, end-to-end (from data collection to
analytics) data infrastructure service. ~15 engineers. A lot of work ahead,
but much less risk than many companies in a similar stage (we’ve raised Series
A and have meaningful revenue).

Feel free to email us at careers@treasure-data.com if you have any question.

------
jowitan
We are located in Poland - Gdansk (Tricity) and in partnership with Atlassian
we are developing their software i.e. JIRA, Bamboo, FishEye or Crucible. We
work with distributed teams, one part is in our office in Gdansk and other
part of team is Atlassian in Australia. Now we have open positions for: Java
Developers Front-End Developers Senior QA Engineers Development Team Lead
Principal Java Developer Senior Development Manager

We are looking for real geeks!

All details about us, perks, salaries and requirements are on our webiste
www.spartez.com/careers. You can also be re-directed from Atlassian careers by
choosing job location - Poland.

We help with relocation also finacially.

------
feverishaaron
Palo Alto (downtown), San Francisco (Noe), REMOTE

mPATH is an early stage mobile software startup currently in "stealth-ish".
Seriously cool technology. Wish I could say more...

Even though we are pre-release, we already have customers. Founded by 2
C-level Salesforce execs, and backed by the co-founder of Akamai.

We have the following openings:

Sr. iOS Engineer (full stack, but UI focused)

Sr. DevOps Engineer

Web App/UI Engineer (React.js and Sinatra, modern browsers only)

Sr. Software Engineer (Java, service architecture/generalist)

Sr. Android Engineer (full stack)

[https://github.com/mpath-development/hiring](https://github.com/mpath-
development/hiring)

[http://mpath.com](http://mpath.com)

------
martian
Thumbtack - San Francisco - Software Engineer

Thumbtack is a new way to hire local services. The same way other companies
have brought B2C retail commerce online, we have brought the B2C services
industry online.

Some numbers:

    
    
      - 10M monthly uniques
      - 500k businesses have joined nationwide
      - 900+ categories of service
      - $18M+ total funding from Sequoia and others
    

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

Or email chris at thumbtack with questions.

(Sorry we are not accepting intern candidates at this time.)

------
winton
Bleacher Report - San Francisco, CA (Financial District). Full time.

We are the 3rd largest sports news site in the United States, just behind
ESPN, Fox Sports, and Yahoo.

Work on a site that reaches 70 million people per month while getting exposure
to a variety of technologies (we routinely play with Ruby, Node.js, Elixir,
and Go). We encourage our employees to contribute to open source as apart of
their work at Bleacher Report, and most importantly, always be learning.

Email wwelsh@bleacherreport.com or visit
[http://bleacherreport.com/careers/engineering](http://bleacherreport.com/careers/engineering)

------
bpowers
Passport Parking - Charlotte, NC - INTERN, FULLTIME

We’re building mobile payment solutions for parking. No more coins! We’re a
small team growing fast and ready to bring on a more developers to push things
faster. We've found the best way to form a relationship is through our
programming challenge. Just show us your skills.
[http://easypparking.com/www/PassportProgrammingTest/](http://easypparking.com/www/PassportProgrammingTest/)
Feel free to reach out if you have questions or you need extra motivation to
complete the challenge.

Cheers, Brad brad@passportparking.com

------
weinr0ck
WePay.com/jobs

WePay is a company with a great open, supportive culture that cares deeply
about employees and customers. Our focus is on using our payments API to
empower a whole new bottom-up economy of commerce and community and have fun
doing so. WePay has a strong culture – examples include free lunch every day,
unlimited vacation policy, yearly company summer offsite, yearly blow-out
Hallowepay party, and Fancy Fridays.

All jobs are full-time in Palo Alto, CA (relocation assistance can be
provided), and you need to be a US citizen or legal resident.

We're looking for numerous people in the following fields

QA Automation Engineer

Senior API Engineer

Senior Backend Engineer

Senior DevOps Engineer

------
mprev
EMEA (Europe or Israel preferred). .NET Evangelist. Remote working welcome.

Couchbase is the producer of an open source NoSQL distributed document/kv
store. We're building a team of developer evangelists to take the Couchbase
message to developers and to improve the experience of developing with
Couchbase.

In particular, we're looking for someone with .NET development and community
experience.

Job listing:
[http://www.couchbase.com/careers?jvi=o7HQYfwm,Job](http://www.couchbase.com/careers?jvi=o7HQYfwm,Job)

Questions to: matthew at couchbase dot com

~~~
jchrisa
We are also hiring Tech and Mobile evangelists in the US. Email
jchris@couchbase.com with a link to code / conference talks / videos.

------
jsulak
FlightAware -
[http://flightaware.com/about/careers/](http://flightaware.com/about/careers/)
\- Houston, TX

FlightAware is the world leader in flight tracking; we accomplish this with
creativity, innovation, dedication, diligence, and integrity. FlightAware is
over eight years old, is self-financed, with millions a year in revenue, but
still ambitious and with the hunger of a startup.

We're looking for:

* Full-stack Web Developer * Front-end Javascript developer - Maps and Visualizations * Software Test Developer * Systems Engineer

~~~
frankydp
Is there a follow up process on submissions?

------
lispbaron
REMOTE/US

Job title: bizdev/marketing co-founder

I'm founder of Blackice Cyberdefense Inc. <
[http://getblackice.com](http://getblackice.com) >

I wrote initial prototype of pro-active defense for webapps from 0-day attacks
and I'm looking for bizdev/marketing person to join me.

Shoot me an email at 'me <AT> ysz <DOT> name' if no–nonsense hardening of
modern PHP/Ruby webapps sounds cool to you.

Its in the cloud. Its based on forward symbolic execution & dynamic tainting,
and it really works against unknown threats.

~~~
lispbaron
What I'm looking for in this role is to research the market, find sales leads,
collect their feedback, and shape the product with me. To let me focus solely
on R&D. Willingness to go the extra mile.

I don’t expect huge upfront commitment unless you want it to be so.

I created initial prototype on my own at nights after work. I have then quit
job and secured some $10k from my friends to get beta out the door in around
three month. I incorporated Delaware corporation (attn: Ryan Roberts
@startuplawyer) I have couple month to go.

Here are some clues regarding what it is. Business model I have is very much
like Contrast Security has <
[http://www1.contrastsecurity.com/pricing](http://www1.contrastsecurity.com/pricing)
> Technology is somewhat like Determina had back in day <
[https://web.archive.org/web/20040825050819/http://www.determ...](https://web.archive.org/web/20040825050819/http://www.determina.com/tech/overview.asp)
> The reason for the later is that I originally developed Data Loss Prevention
software which later morphed into the firewall we are talking about.

------
notmyname
SwiftStack - [http://swiftstack.com/jobs](http://swiftstack.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA (preferred)

SwiftStack is a storage company building and deploying object storage for our
customers (think S3 in your own datacenter). Our product is a management
controller that works with OpenStack Swift. Swift gives deployers the ability
to create scalable storage pools for modern applications, and SwiftStack
provides the management tools for day-to-day operation of the cluster. We
charge our customers a recurring license fee for the management software based
on how much storage capacity they have deployed.

SwiftStack (the company) is about 2.5 years old. We've got about 30 employees,
and we're actively hiring developers. Here's a short list of some things we're
currently working on:

    
    
        - New features and bugfixes in OpenStack Swift
        - Making clean, responsive UIs to simply communicate information about large storage clusters
        - Using metrics to diagnose errors and proactively fix them for customers
    
    

Interested in knowing more? Send us an email at jobs+hn@swiftstack.com. Send
us your github profile, your LinkedIn account, a link to your website –
whatever will best display the work that you’ve done. Tell us in a few lines
of text why you’re interested in SwiftStack, and why we’ll be interested in
you. We’ll be back in touch shortly to get the conversation started.

------
p5
Pond5 - Prague, Czech Republic or Switzerland - REMOTE POSSIBLE

[http://www.pond5.com/index.php?page=jobs](http://www.pond5.com/index.php?page=jobs)

Software Engineer

Job Description: New York City based Pond5 is seeking an experienced,
energetic, motivated and quick thinking software developer to join our
Engineering team. We are a small team of experienced engineers and we are
looking for a new team member!

The tasks will be all things engineering related at Pond5. These could
include, but are not limited to: - Python/Golang scripts for processing
video/image/sound etc - Implementing new features on the website, improve
existing functionality, improve performance - Working on exciting new projects

You should be able to work to deadlines, be able to think for yourself and
work remotely without hand holding. You must speak and write fluent English.
It would be preferable if you spoke a few languages. Our main office is in New
York City, but we are looking for people for our Prague office or Switzerland,
hence ideal candidates should be located in Prague, Czech Republic or in
Switzerland, however remote candidates will be considered if they have an
ideal skillset. Please note that you should be within the CET time zone, or
not too far away from it. The very, very right person in EST time zone might
also be considered.

Requirements: BS, MS or PhD in Computer Science or related engineering
discipline and 3+ years of industry experience. Experience and expertise
writing innovative and elegant code using Php, Javascript + at least another
major language (e.g. Python, Go/Golang, C++, Java) Excellent verbal and
written communication skills, a team player with strong analytical, problem
solving, debugging and troubleshooting skills. Experience with large traffic
sites No stranger to Scrum, Linux, Git, Postgresql, Sql, jQuery

Nice to have: Node.js, Solr, Elasticsearch, Docker, Hadoop, EnterpriseDB,
MongoDB, Redis, Nosql

About Pond5.com: Pond5 is the world’s most vibrant marketplace for creativity.
Media makers find the content they need, and make money doing what they love.
We allow our contributors to set their own prices, and we split the revenue
50/50 on every sale — more than twice the industry standard.

------
recmend
Airseed - San Francisco, CA | Hiring employees #6,7 | Fall Interns, H1B
welcome!

    
    
      * The Polymath: Fullstack Engineer
      * The Rainman: Data Scientist / ML Engineer

tl;dr

    
    
      who: founding engineers #6,7
      what: developer platform
      platform: auth + APIs + analytics
      big data: petabytes; 200M+ nodes, 1B+ edges
      founding team: serial entrepreneurs
      investors: Google Ventures, angels
      beta customers: ecommerce, travel
      location: downtown SF
    

Airseed is a developer platform that powers: (1) single sign-on
authentication, (2) rich consumer data, and (3) interactive analytics. We make
it incredibly easy for web / mobile app developers & Fortune 500 companies, to
authenticate their users while getting incredibly rich intelligence, all
within minutes of on boarding.

Our culture: balance, betterment, do good, hustle, resourceful, simplicity,
transparency

Our stack: Ruby (Rails), Python, MySQL, NoSQL (Cassandra, Neo4j, Redis),
Elasticsearch, Javascript, Hadoop, Objective-C & Android

Looking for domain experts who have experience tackling large scale problems
in application development (web/mobile/API), infrastructure, data mining,
machine learning, distributed systems, monitoring/ reliability

More info here: [https://www.airseed.com/jobs](https://www.airseed.com/jobs)
Email me (Arun - Co-Founder/CTO): arun at airseed dot com

------
martidumas
Location: New York. London. Hong Kong. Remote.

Position: Ruby on Rails Developer

Company: AlphaSights #Rapidly growing and taking over the top seat in the
knowledge broker industry

Website: [http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/product-
develop...](http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/product-develop..).

CoderWall and Culture: [https://coderwall.com/team/alphasights#team-
details](https://coderwall.com/team/alphasights#team-details)

Role: We are looking for someone who has a passion for web applications,
insists on maintainable code, and have fun with the rest of the team. You
should be creative and interesting to work with, and we expect you to
constantly challenge the status quo. We mostly use Ruby in our products, but
if you are strong in other languages and thrive on learning, we’d still like
to talk to you. You should enjoy working on every level of the application
stack from the database, to the business logic, to the latest browser
technologies.

To apply and learn more about our flat, collaborative, cross-functional and
empowering culture focused in personal and professional development and
community impact go to: [https://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/new-
york/ruby-...](https://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/new-
york/ruby-..).

Thank you for checking us out!

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo.org - UI designer / developer - Helsinki, Stockholm, Amsterdam; EU, or
REMOTE +- 2hours CET/CEST

If you are a UI designer / developer wanting to contribute to make the world
better, please read on!

We are seeking a skilled, self-motivated, pro-active and energetic UI
developer / designer. Reporting to the lead designer, your primary
responsibility will be to create and ensure a consistent and beautiful UI
throughout our software platform, which includes web applications, desktop
applications and mobile / tablet applications.

You have to be able to adapt to a fast changing environment where multi-
tasking is a must. You will be required to design and develop functional user
interfaces as well as keeping the brand consistent across the organisation and
a range of different products.

Akvo creates and runs open source internet and mobile services that make it
easy to bring international development work online. We focus on project and
programme dashboards, reporting, monitoring, evaluation and making data easier
to share. Headquartered in Amsterdam, Akvo is a non-profit foundation that
works with more than a thousand organisations around the world.

We are looking for someone to be based in Helsinki, Stockholm or Amsterdam,
but could also be REMOTE. You must have a work permit already to work in one
of these locations.

Please send your CV along with a cover letter to loic@akvo.org Looking forward
to hear from you.

------
Flemlord
FinFolio - C#/WPF, HTML/JavaScript - Denver, CO - Local Only

I'm a serial entrepreneur in the financial services space and FinFolio is my
3rd company. We are looking for a team lead for a Microsoft-stack development
team.

About us:

FinFolio is a boutique technology company that makes software for professional
financial advisers. Expert skills in C# and related technologies are needed
and past experience in finance would be a big plus. We're seeking long-term
employees who want to help grow our company over a period of years. We have a
beautiful office in the Denver Tech Center with perks like free soda, pool
table, video games, etc. Work hard, play hard.

Our development environment uses the Microsoft technology stack (C#, WPF, WCF,
SQL). You will be responsible for assisting in the development of our flagship
WPF product, as well as leading the way in new product development (e.g.
tablet apps). We expect you to take ownership of the product(s) and care about
them as much as you care about being a great developer.

The environment is loose and agile; we are constantly refactoring and are big
believers in TDD. You will have interaction with other developers, members of
the support team and our founder/CEO (me) who also writes code.

For more info: [http://www.finfolio.com/](http://www.finfolio.com/)

Please send me an email with a resume directly to me via mattabar (-at-)
finfolio.com. No recruiters please.

------
martidumas
Location: New York. London. Hong Kong. Remote.

Position: Ruby on Rails Developer

Company: AlphaSights #Rapidly growing and taking over the top seat in the
knowledge broker industry

Website: [http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/product-
develop...](http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/product-development)

CoderWall and Culture: [https://coderwall.com/team/alphasights#team-
details](https://coderwall.com/team/alphasights#team-details)

Role: We are looking for someone who has a passion for web applications,
insists on maintainable code, and have fun with the rest of the team. You
should be creative and interesting to work with, and we expect you to
constantly challenge the status quo. We mostly use Ruby in our products, but
if you are strong in other languages and thrive on learning, we’d still like
to talk to you. You should enjoy working on every level of the application
stack from the database, to the business logic, to the latest browser
technologies.

To apply and learn more about our flat, collaborative, cross-functional and
empowering culture focused in personal and professional development go to:
[https://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/new-
york/ruby-...](https://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/new-york/ruby-on-
rails-developer)

Thank you for checking us out!

------
crdb
We're hiring for the following positions, in decreasing order of experience.
All positions are based in Singapore, remote is usually fine (half the team is
remote).

Zalora is an online fashion retailer with 1-2m customers operating in
Southeast Asia and Australia. We're quite big on functional programming.

Data modeler (VISA): [http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/XemPRA/Data-
Modeler.html](http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/XemPRA/Data-Modeler.html)

Note this is a very senior role, one below C-level, as such relocation to
Singapore is a must.

Haskell developer (VISA, REMOTE ok):
[http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/ZRvZBD/Haskeller-relocate-Or-
Re...](http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/ZRvZBD/Haskeller-relocate-Or-Remote.html)

Dev ops engineer (REMOTE only): [http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-
DevOps-Engineer-R...](http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-DevOps-
Engineer-Remote.html)

Technical writer (VISA, REMOTE ok):
[http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/Ln6uUz/Technical-WriterWiki-
Edi...](http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/Ln6uUz/Technical-WriterWiki-Editor-
Remote-Or-Relocate.html)

Data engineer (VISA, REMOTE ok): [http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/ybgoap/Data-
Engineer-SQL-R-BigQ...](http://jobs.zalora.com/apply/ybgoap/Data-Engineer-SQL-
R-BigQuery.html)

------
overclocked
Boston, MA. Full-time.
[http://ginkgobioworks.com/careers](http://ginkgobioworks.com/careers)

Ginkgo BioWorks is a young company out of MIT with the mission of making
biology easier to engineer. We engineer organisms to address fundamental
challenges the world is facing today. We aren't trying to study biology, we
are trying to build it - constructing, editing, and redesigning the living
world. Our bioengineers make use of an in-house pipeline of synthetic biology
technologies to design and build new organisms.

You will be working closely with our biological engineers to design and
implement our computer aided design and manufacturing (CAD/CAM) platform. Work
includes programming robots to build metabolic pathways and new genomes,
automate measurement processes, and implementing gene and pathway design
algorithms. You don't need previous biology experience; Ginkgo is a great
environment for amazing programmers to learn to hack biology.

Ginkgo's programming languages of choice are Ruby, Python, and DNA, but you
must be someone who loves writing elegant code in any language. Most
importantly, you should be passionate about making biology the next
engineering discipline, and learning new things.

Interested? See
[http://ginkgobioworks.com/careers](http://ginkgobioworks.com/careers)

------
jason_dstillery
Dstillery - NYC, New York

Dstillery is hiring Backend and Full-stack Software Engineers!

We're #10 on Crain's Best Places to Work in NYC list, #47 on Forbes' America's
Most Promising Companies list. We play Ultimate or Soccer on Fridays, we have
a company band, we work sane hours, we don't track vacation (and not in the
'so nobody ever takes any' sense), and we Get Stuff Done.

You'll learn a lot from working here, regardless of your current level of
experience. You'll work directly with a world-class data science team (winners
of multiple KDD Best Paper and other awards) that keeps us on the cutting edge
of learning at scale, allowing us to build customer-specific models from
billions of events per day. We're hooked up to all the big ad exchanges, and
have direct working relationships with companies like Google, Facebook,
Twitter, and more. But we're also still pretty small on the engineering team,
and everyone gets their hands dirty and makes a real impact.

We write mostly Java. Hadoop, Cassandra, Mongo, and Kafka are big parts of our
stack, and we're always looking for new tech that helps us work at scale.
Experience with these is a big plus, but if you've never used them before
that's fine too, if you're eager to learn. If you write clean, working code,
think through problems, and deliver on time, we want to talk to you.

Contact me for more info, jason@dstillery.com

Unfortunately we are not hiring interns or remote at this time.

------
counsyl14
South San Francisco, CA Hiring FT - Software Engineers and Automation
Engineers (Mechatronics/Robotics)

What is Counsyl? Counsyl is a health technology startup building a software
platform that is revolutionizing the the healthcare industry. Our end goal is
to build a scalable, consumer web facing product that helps people worldwide
gain critical information about their bodies and plan for their futures. We
offer an engineers the unique opportunity to not only build these meaningful
software solutions but also get firsthand exposure to robotics within our own
in-house wetlab!

What does a Software Engineer do at Counsyl? Our engineers build custom
software from scratch based on a Python/Django/Postgres stack. They build new
tools, workflows, and infrastructure when it comes to patient, physician, and
internal communication. Some of the challenges they tackle daily are related
to: ◦ Tracking samples, inventory, billing, interactive applications in real
time ◦ Using complex algorithms and machine learning to target gene mutations
that lead to the main causes of different diseases ◦ Create software that
connects lab robotics and patient samples for high throughput

What does an Automation Engineer do at Counsyl? Our Automation Engineers are
handling all aspects of software design that goes into our robots. They are
tackling everything from high-level software implementation to mechatronics
systems design to electrical circuits drawing to custom robotics parts
development. These areas affect our lab processes when it comes to: ◦ DNA
extraction ◦ Controls software ◦ Overall sample management ◦ Sensor software

A lot of companies can't do custom hardware robotics stuff because it takes a
lot of software. We are tackling this problem by taking nothing and turning it
into full stack software. We are developing algorithms, using 3D printing for
functional prototyping, and leveraging 2 decades worth of robotics to help
people make effective health decisions on a macro scale. Come be a part it!

To apply, go to: [https://www.counsyl.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/software-engineer/)

[https://www.counsyl.com/careers/automation-
engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/careers/automation-engineer/)

------
robind2
JoVE - Cambridge, MA - www.jove.com

Hiring two developers, one junior, one senior.

JoVE is a video-based scientific journal near Boston, we are growing fast, and
are working on a lot of interesting things. We are looking for a junior
developer as well as a senior developer. The senior role has the capability to
turn into a team lead role in the near future.

Things we work with: PHP, MySQL, jQuery, Bootstrap, APIs (Salesforce, Youtube,
Gigya, etc.), as well as some Python. We are also working with lots of data,
so extensive database experience is a must, especially for the senior role.
Also, you should be comfortable working in Linux, both in the cloud and not.

Here are the job postings (apply here):

Senior Web Developer:
[http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?cmp=JoVE&t=Senior+Web+Develope...](http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?cmp=JoVE&t=Senior+Web+Developer&jk=af2fe9e9f818a897&sjdu=QwrRXKrqZ3CNX5W-O9jEvUUdXQhhKNOAMcM5flKILojnKCSZEy5OY74LnzB1PzHv1jhgbx02Ig7QLMZ5M2I3ZfF4XmzerWgtw-9I6XsdqYNitkIyzFjBhAgMyxVfyQ49)

Junior Web Developer:
[http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?cmp=JoVE&t=Junior+Web+Develope...](http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?cmp=JoVE&t=Junior+Web+Developer&jk=16666ad06eb304c4&sjdu=QwrRXKrqZ3CNX5W-O9jEvaokZOGLHVIo5tHKhzwby2znKCSZEy5OY74LnzB1PzHv1jhgbx02Ig7QLMZ5M2I3ZTF_NB_JXHwCpz8s5zz4DN-
HVv_TWsCv1kKPlFpRTpa2)

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower (SF + Remote) (Designer, Engineer, Customer Happiness)
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com)

Do you play Clash of Clans? Candy Crush? Ever wonder how to get your app on
top of the app store? We at Sensor Tower (AngelPad) help mobile apps increase
their downloads and rocket to the top of the app store.

We have over 26k customers tracking over 500k apps and used by companies such
as Yahoo, Skype, Zynga, Johnson & Johnson, Adobe, and Supercell. We're a small
+ high caliber team located in the heart of San Francisco and backed by
Rembrandt Ventures, Merus Capital, and BDMI.

We're built using Ruby + Rails, MongoDB + Mongoid, Redis, Coffeescript,
Knockout.js, d3.js, AWS. We reverse engineer apps and internal APIs, write our
own gems, and use natural language processing to parse through millions of app
reviews for our customers.

What we offer: A chance to revolutionize how information is delivered to
mobile marketers and app developers. Competitive salary and significant
(enormous) equity in well-funded, high-growth company. Free lunch, daily.
Unlimited vacation and holidays. Top-notch healthcare, vision, & dental
coverage. Unlimited Gym membership. An incredible team of fun, bright
coworkers. We're looking for smart, motivated individuals for full time
positions. Ping us at oliver (at) sensortower dot com.

Oliver

------
perishabledave
Twenty20 | Los Angeles, CA | [http://twenty20.com](http://twenty20.com)

We're creating the premier artistic community on the web. We're also going to
disrupt the stock photography industry. We've just signed a lease on a new
(awesome) office space near Carol Shelby's old HQ in Marina del Rey, and
should be moving there from our current space in Santa Monica in June or July.

Full-Stack Engineers (Mid- and Senior-Level Engineers) Our stack is Rails, but
we're open to Java or Python engineers who want to learn Ruby as well. We're
going to be building a web application and a number of RESTful API's for
partner sales as well. It's exciting stuff!

Search Engineer We want to use ElasticSearch - anyone who has experience with
scaling ElasticSearch is welcome to apply. If you also have experience with
application development (in nearly any language), we'd especially love to chat
with you.

Designer We're hunting a designer who knows HTML and CSS. Strong Adobe CS
knowledge is required as well. Applicants should have experience with
interaction design and a strong understanding of flows and patterns.
Experience designing for mobile-first and implementing front-end frameworks
like bootstrap is a must.

I can tell you a lot more on the phone or via email. I'm the internal
recruiter over here at Twenty20 - we don't use any agency recruiters at all,
so the only way to get a job here is to apply directly :) To apply or just
learn more, please email me at john@twenty20.com.

~~~
jkempe11
Thanks, Dave! I'm John! :) Feel free to email me.

------
vosper
SET Media ([http://set.tv](http://set.tv)) - San Francisco - INTERN, VISA

We are a Python shop recently acquired by Conversant for our industry-leading
content classification technology. We develop and apply machine-learning and
computer vision technologies to classify millions of web pages and videos. We
build on AWS and use the best tools for the job. We have a spacious, well-lit
office (not too) near Union Square. We will sponsor H1-Bs.

We are hiring for roles in every team - if you see something that interests
you send me an email: craig at set.tv

QA - As our first QA person you will work with Product and UX to develop
testing and acceptance processes for UI and API, automating where possible.

Data Systems - Design and build the next generation of our analytics
infrastructure to handle up to 30 billion events per day.

Core Engineering - All-round engineering: optimise SQL queries, enhance our
API response times, improve our custom web-scraping technologies

Front-end - Build a beautiful, functional, tested UI on top of our API. We
believe that enterprise UI and UX shouldn't be an afterthought; our sales-
people demo our live UI, not a bunch of Powerpoint slides.

DevOps - Continuous improvement of systems management and automation (we use
Chef and Fabric)

Computer Vision & Machine Learning: Research and apply the latest text, image,
and video-based classification algorithms and techniques.

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA

We just won TechCrunch Disrupt NYC -
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/05/vurb/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/05/vurb/)

Tired of opening browser windows and tabs and jumping between sites? Vurb is
working on reinventing how we do things, by creating an intelligent layer over
the Internet that helps you get things done in one place.

We're evolving search, browsing, and sharing, by connecting the services we
use in a contextual way. We do this through data technologies (search, machine
learning, big data, etc.) and original thinking around UI/UX.

We're funded by Max Levchin, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval Ravikant
(AngelList), CrunchFund, and many others. If you're looking to join a small
team that solves complex problems and is making something people will use
daily, then check us out.

Full-time opportunities in San Francisco (3+ yrs experience, must be available
to interview on-site)

* Product Management / Growth - experience managing and growing a consumer product

* Search / Data Science - search + classification + ranking, machine learning, recommendations, NLP, data crawling/processing. Search experience strongly desired.

* Product Design - visual design, interaction design, and experience design

[http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com) | jobs@vurb.com | angel.co/vurb

------
bitsweet
Assembly ([https://assemblymade.com](https://assemblymade.com)) | Sunny
mission in San Francisco | Full-time

We’re hiring Engineers experienced in Go and Ruby to help us build
foundational pieces of the Assembly platform.

Assembly uses the open collaborative process of Open Source to develop actual
software products that generate income for contributors. Developers,
designers, and others around the world collectively build and retain ownership
in products they build on the Assembly platform. At the end of every month,
Assembly collects the revenue for each product, transparently pays the bills,
and then splits the proceeds with everyone that made them. You can see an
example of one of the products being built by the community here:
[https://assemblymade.com/helpful](https://assemblymade.com/helpful)

We’re a 6 person team tackling the challenges of creating a ‘meta’ company (a
software company that creates software companies). You would have a direct
hand in helping us shape the future of work and unlocking the power of
independent creators. We believe in progress over consensus, strong opinions
weakly held, moving fast is best even if it breaks things, and we make what we
measure.

We can offer an environment where 100% of your code will be public on GitHub,
receive competitive pay, premium health insurance, equity, and a generous
benefits package.

Apply by emailing careers@assemblymade.com

We're also looking for a director of products and head of community.

------
debracleaver
REMOTE: We're looking for a Director of Engineering to serve as our first
full-time engineering hire. We are SumOfUs.org, a global online-organizing
platform with millions of users and a rapid growth trajectory. We use
technology to rapidly scale organizing efforts, so that we can win battles in
weeks that used to take _years._ Our ideal candidate is a talented and
thoughtful engineer who would rather build technology that solves real world
problems than apps that let you rate the bar stools at your favorite watering
hole -- or whatever the next it app is ;)

We're mostly remote, but we've got offices in NYC and SF. You can join us at
one of those offices, work from your house, or work from your favorite
coworking space.

You'll be the first full time hire, so you'll have a lot of influence over the
technical stack and future hiring decisions. You'll be an amazing team of one
for a bit (with contractors as needed) and you'll scale your team as our
organization scales.

This is an amazing opportunity for the right person. Our team is amazing,
truly. We hire the right people and invest in their personal growth.

Email info@sumofus.org with the subject line DIRECTOR OF ENGINEERING for more
info. Applications are open now and we're looking to hire by end of June.

Need a VISA? No problem. We'll help you secure one.

------
MichaelTieso
Remote - WordPress Technical Support

[http://travelblogsuccess.com/hiring-wordpress-technical-
supp...](http://travelblogsuccess.com/hiring-wordpress-technical-support/)
[https://travelblogsuccess.recruiterbox.com/jobs/32825](https://travelblogsuccess.recruiterbox.com/jobs/32825)

Travel Blog Success, the world’s largest membership-based community for travel
bloggers, is seeking to grow our team by one WordPress Technical Support
person.

The Travel Blog Success community was founded in 2010 in order to help educate
travelers on how to build, market and make money from their blog. Our mission
is to give people the resources, tools, and trusted support they need to
achieve their goals in blogging, travel and life.

The technical support team manages a variety of WordPress sites for clients.
We are looking for an expert in WordPress, PHP, CSS3, and HTML that will be
helping us with the support tickets that come through.

Remote part-time position with the potential to develop into a full-time
pending growth and, obviously, your ability to dominate WordPress.

Ideal candidates will have rock-solid organizational and communication skills,
the ability to effectively handle deadlines and coordinate multiple projects,
be self-directed, and focus on quality and details.

Since you are communicating with our clients on a regular basis, we ask that
only those who have excellent or near-perfect English apply.

The position is a contract-based position.

------
mpaddock
Location: Norfolk, VA (full-time employee role, relocation offered) Company:
Grow (www.thisisgrow.com) Role: Interactive Developer

Our developers create industry-leading digital work for some of the most
recognized brands on the planet. Successful candidates will be pixel
perfectionists and students of development, skilled at connecting creative
concepts to standards-based code.

What you'll do:

\- Create best-in-class experiences for web, mobile, and emerging platforms
with a focus on HTML5, CSS, and JavaScript.

\- Integrate with back-end systems, APIs, and SDKs to create rich, data-driven
behaviors.

\- Work collaboratively with multi-disciplinary teams from concept to timely
execution.

We look to our interactive developers to constantly innovate and maintain a
broad knowledge of development principles, industry trends, and emerging
technologies.

This is a full-time position at our office in Norfolk, VA. Amazing clients and
an inspiring environment come standard, but the best part is finding yourself
among a close-knit group of about 30 incredibly talented and motivated
colleagues. We’re part of a community of like-minded people in the Norfolk /
Virginia Beach area who spend our time creating great work and building
culture around us—with lovely beaches, urban amenities, and family-friendly
opportunities throughout the region. A wealth of company benefits include
health, dental, matching 401k, disability, paid vacation and holidays, paid
training, and more.

Please e-mail jobs@thisisgrow.com, including work history and portfolio links.

------
bpskamiller
Part-Time in St. Louis, DevOps JR. Engineer

Remote / Intern welcome

Backup Parachute Software LLC is a small business, committed to developing
high quality mobile and web applications with a focus on usability and design.

We leverage open source and the newest technologies to rapidly deliver value
and high quality software to our customers.

### Job Description This is a part time, year round position. This position
begins immediately. Pay will vary depending upon experience.

### Duties include: \- System administration/management of Linux servers
within a mixed physical/virtual environment \- Managing and monitoring server
and client backups \- Troubleshooting network and application issues \-
Monitoring and updating our issue system in a timely manner

### At least 1 year of experience with the following: \- building and
maintaining Linux/Ubuntu servers \- scripting (bash)

### Preferred Experience \- Amazon AWS (EC2, ELB, RDS, VPC, S3, Route 53,
CloudWatch, ElastiCache) \- Experience with high-availability, high-
performance, open source web technologies. \- Experience with cloud platforms,
open source databases and caching layers. \- Virtualization (VirtualBox) \-
automation (Chef, Puppet or similar)

### Education: \- High school diploma or equivalent required. \- Some College
or equivalent experience required

### Application Process Reply to jobs@backupparachute.com with relevant work
samples, and anything else that will make you stand out. Extra effort and
personal touches will be looked upon favorably.

------
elmuchoprez
Chalkfly.com - Detroit, MI

Detroit-based start-up (funded, stable, paying competitive salaries), is
looking for experienced Magento developers.

Chalkfly.com is looking for amazing, experienced, OO PHP developers with deep
Magento experience to join our fast-growing, first-rate development team. As a
software developer, you would responsible for end-to-end product development,
from architecture, to development, to rollout. You must be comfortable
participating in design and code reviews, as well as delivering accurate
estimates, providing regular development progress feedback and consistently
meeting project deadlines. Our developers are effective at explaining complex
ideas and concepts to non-technical team members.

This is a full time position that would work out of our downtown Detroit
office. Occasional telecommuting (like one day a week) is on the table, but we
really need people who can be in the office most of the time.

Here's our stats:

    
    
        Company size: 21
        Current dev team size: 4 
        Stack: LAMP
        Version Control: Git
        Bug Tracking: Github Issues
        Project Management: Basecamp
        Mac or PC: Dealer's choice. We currently have 3 devs on mac and 1 on PC.
        Office style: Open floor plan, collaborative working environment, very casual. We're in The M@dison Building, which is home to about 20 other start-ups.
        Dev methodologies: We borrow elements of various frameworks, but in general we work in monthly sprint cycles, daily stand-ups, weekly overview meetings.
    
    

If you are interested, please drop me an email at evan@chalkfly.com and let's
chat.

------
stevennoto
SPINS LLC - [http://www.spins.com](http://www.spins.com)

Chicago and Schaumburg, IL

Software Engineers, Designers, and QA Engineers wanted

SPINS is the leading provider of analytics, reporting, and insights for the
natural, organic, and specialty products industry. We take in point-of-sale
data and other information, and deliver analytics and insights to naturally-
focused retailers and manufacturers.

We are looking for a variety of software engineers, designers, and QA
engineers to fill out our engineering team, including staffing some new
projects.

Technologies we're using include Java, Hadoop/Pig, DB2/MySQL/PostgreSQL, REST,
and AngularJS. We use agile development, git, maven.

Reasons to like SPINS:

\- We are sort of an established startup. About 100 people, so you have
resources, a good team, and security. But friendly, casual, flexible on hours
and which office you work from, free snacks, biweekly masseuse, that sort of
thing.

\- We are at the intersection of two huge growth industries: big data analysis
and natural foods/products.

\- We are spinning up some cool projects using cool tech: Hadoop big data
processing, new webapps, and mobile later this year.

You can see some job postings at
[http://spins.atsondemand.com/](http://spins.atsondemand.com/) but a lot of
them haven't gone up yet, so feel free to ping me at snoto@spins.com for the
lowdown if you're interested in any engineering role.

------
_br
BloomReach - Mountain View, California

H1B, Intern, Full-time all welcome!

Apply at [http://bloomreach.com/careers](http://bloomreach.com/careers) or
send an email to dGFsZW50QGJsb29tcmVhY2guY29t and mention Hacker News.

BloomReach is a small, fast-growing startup tackling one of the Internet’s
most fundamental problems: helping leading online businesses get their high
quality and relevant content found by their consumers, when and where they
want it. Our big data marketing applications deliver personalized discovery to
visitors between devices and across channels.

You can check out our full suite of products at [http://bloomreach.com/what-
we-do/](http://bloomreach.com/what-we-do/)

We have open positions in Engineering (we could definitely use a few more
Frontend Engineers), Data Science, Sales, and Product and Engagement
Management. If you don't find a position that interests you, fill out a
generic application and let us know what you want to work on- we're just
looking for smart, talented people to help us continue making BloomReach an
amazing place to work.

For engineering positions, if you can also send at least one cool piece of
code, or a link to something you’ve built, or a hack that you’re proud of,
we’d love to see it!

------
mdu
Benbria ([http://benbria.com](http://benbria.com)) - NYC, New York or Ottawa,
Canada - Full-stack node.js developer

We build customer engagement solutions for large enterprises. Our product,
Loop, is changing how businesses and consumers interact with each other. We
are looking for a full-stack developer to join our new NYC office. You will be
working with some of the largest enterprises and organizations in the world
and have the opportunity to positively impact the lives of many.

We use and enjoy the following: Node.js, CoffeeScript/JavaScript, MongoDB,
Backbone.js, MongoDB, Cassandra. You'll be joining our small team and helping
us enhance the product by designing and implementing new features.

Who are we looking for?

    
    
      * Strong JavaScript knowledge, Node.js, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js
      * Front-end web development knowledge (HTML5/CSS3/JQuery)
      * Web development & full stack experience
      * Preference for simple, elegant solutions to complex problems
      * A history of getting things done
     
    

Nice-to-haves:

    
    
      * Experience with scaling web applications
      * AWS
      * Experience building fault-tolerant systems
      * Redis, MongoDB, Cassandra, RabbitMQ, Erlang
    

We also have other job positions available. To find out more or to apply,
please visit:
[http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply/tO2o51](http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply/tO2o51)

[http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply](http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply)

------
austinfrmboston
Omada Health - San Francisco [WILL RELOCATE]

Are you interested in using your skills to prevent an international epidemic?

At Omada Health, we're creating digital therapeutics, a new way of preventing
disease through managed behavior change. Our first product takes on
prediabetes, which threatens 1 in 3 Americans and millions of others around
the world. Our customers are insurers and employers who are looking to improve
quality of life for their members as well as avoid the high costs of living
with chronic disease.

We have a 10 person engineering team emphasizing pairing, TDD, and sustainable
pace. We are about to get much bigger and solve interesting problems in
reliable ways. If that sounds like your jam, be in touch.

Senior Software Engineer - You have significant professional experience and
know a lot about or are excited to learn Rspec and Rails

Android Developer - You have an app live in the App Store and at least 1 year
of professional development experience.

Creative Javascript Developer - You have a portfolio of engaging browser-based
baubles.

Systems Administrator - You know how to set up a LAMP server and are ready to
tackle devops tools like Chef, as well as help us untangle the office network.

We are working to create a new discipline of evidence-based preventative
medicine, and that motivates each person here. Let us know in your cover
letter why you'd like to work with us. Email jobs at omadahealth.com.
[https://omadahealth.com/company/jobs/](https://omadahealth.com/company/jobs/)

------
rvivek
HackerRank ([https://www.hackerrank.com/](https://www.hackerrank.com/)) is
hiring in Palo Alto and Bangalore.

* a platform for programming challenges used by hackers to hone their skills and a tool for companies to streamline their own recruiting process.

* we make money by selling the tool (hackerrank.com/x) to companies who use it to streamline their recruiting process; this helps us keep the community side of the product to be pure & free forever.

* our revenue is growing at 40% month-over-month with $1m+ revenues and a community of 500k+ hackers (35% growth m-o-m)

* some of the top tech companies like amazon, fb, vmware, quora, palantir, evernote, etc. are our customers

* we are hiring for all roles (PM's, sales, marketing, hackers, etc.) at both locations; we are a team of 37 currently; solid growth & team.

impact on the world:

step #1: we are making the entire world flat, a system of complete meritocracy

step #2: companies interviewing techniques & process is consistent, _fast_ &
accurate using our tool (hackerrank.com/x/)

result: time machine

software is eating the world; we are building a platform to help companies
create & ship products faster. are you interested in building a time machine?

E-mail us: vivek at hackerrank if you'd like to learn more. The full list of
positions is here:
[https://www.hackerrank.com/careers](https://www.hackerrank.com/careers)

------
jschub
REDI Technologies ([http://www.redi.com](http://www.redi.com))

=========================================

Locations :: New York, NY and Dallas (Frisco), Texas

Background :: Our mission is to “make trading better”. REDI is a startup (9
months old) dedicated to taking an already successful trading platform to the
next level. As a tech company that operates in the financial trading industry,
we have a very different perspective and approach.

Our next-generation platform is focused on building a community for the buy-
side, sell-side, and technology providers, bridging the Wall Street and the
FinTech startup spaces. We take a highly open and collaborative approach to
building our technology (everything from C++, Java, .NET, Ruby, Angular,
NodeJS, Chef, PostgreSQL, etc). We need individuals with a passion for
technology, and an unparalleled drive to deliver world-class software across
the desktop, web, and mobile contexts. Financial knowledge is not required,
but a strong engineering mindset and razor-sharp problem solving skills are a
must.

Roles (FULL-TIME, H1B, VISA supported) ::

    
    
      - Software Engineers
    
      - DevOps Engineers
    
      - Test Engineers
    
      - Product Managers
    
      - Summer Interns (INTERN)
    

We'd love to hear from you. Send any inquiries or resumes to: jobs@redi.com

\- Josh (CTO)

------
phamilton
Location: San Francisco or Palo Alto, INTERN or full time

BrightRoll ([http://www.brightroll.com](http://www.brightroll.com)) is looking
for all kinds of engineers, especially server side hackers to work on
composing internal services into public, REST APIs (we take the Fielding
dissertation seriously). We value functional programming, distributed systems,
fault tolerance and high availability, backed by all kinds of languages and
persistence schemes. We are serious about scala, erlang/elixir, ruby, node,
and store stuff in SQL, nosql, and sometimes in plain old files.

Our culture is one of uncompromising transparency and GSD (the good kind of
GSD, where anything that blocks us from getting stuff done is prioritized). We
value risk taking, learning from failure, provide superb compensation and
benefits, as well as having a laid back office culture (I personally practice
Hammock Driven Development fairly regularly). Feel free to apply via the web
site, and let us know hacker news sent you, or contact me directly (phamilton
at brightroll dot com). Thanks!

See
[http://www.brightroll.com/careers/greenhouse.php?gh_jid=6250](http://www.brightroll.com/careers/greenhouse.php?gh_jid=6250)

------
dgurock
Gurock ([http://www.gurock.com/](http://www.gurock.com/)) - Berlin, Germany

Hiring: Technical Support Engineer (English, full time) + others (DevOps,
Product Evangelist, Software Developer)

We are a small & successful bootstrapped software company from Germany and
build popular web-based applications for software teams. We have been in
business since 2004 and many thousands of teams, both small and large, use our
products.

We are hiring for different positions, but our main focus right now is on
hiring a technical support engineer to help us support our TestRail customers.
This is not a typical support role though, as our products and customers are
very technical (they are software dev/testing teams), so it's an interesting
and challenging position.

As most of our customers are from the US, Canada or other non-German speaking
countries, excellent English writing and communication skills are critical for
this role (German not required). You can learn more about the Support Engineer
role here:

[http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/support-
engineer/](http://www.gurock.com/about/jobs/support-engineer/)

We have recently opened a nice office in Berlin (Prenzlauer Berg, near Mitte)
and offer great benefits. We use a modern web development stack with PHP, an
advanced custom MVC framework (like Rails), Vagrant etc. We provide a very
productive and flexible working environment.

If you are in Berlin (or plan to move to Berlin soon) and one of our open
positions sounds like a good fit, let me know.

------
silverthorn
SF - Angaza - [http://www.angazadesign.com/](http://www.angazadesign.com/)

Angaza is building a new energy economy for the billion+ people in off-grid
markets, with East Africa our focus. These markets are leapfrogging
conventional centralized energy generation, becoming the center of development
for the distributed renewable systems that will replace it. Software for
integrated metering, finance, and payments makes this development possible.

Angaza is searching for a software engineer to join our team in San Francisco.
Your challenges may include extending and scaling our backend platform for
payments and analytics; taking our HTML5+JS frontend to the next level;
designing synchronization protocols for highly constrained channels; squeezing
DSP code into fewer bytes than this paragraph; and traveling occasionally to
field sites across the world.

If hired, you will become part of a small team creating a new approach to
energy in emerging markets. You will receive both a salary and equity stake in
the company. See [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/software-engineer/) and contact us
at careers@angazadesign.com.

------
destraynor
Intercom is hiring product designers, engineers, and lots more in San
Francisco and Dublin:
[https://www.intercom.io/careers](https://www.intercom.io/careers)

Intercom is a simple, personal messaging service for businesses and their
customers. Our mission is to make web business personal. We believe that the
future of customer communication requires not increasingly complex, impersonal
point solutions, but rather a simple, seamless platform that feels a lot more
like Facebook than Salesforce.

People love our product:
[https://twitter.com/intercom/favorites](https://twitter.com/intercom/favorites)

The company is about 2.5 years old. We've raised over $30MM to-date from
Bessemer Venture Partners, and the Social+Capital Partnership.The team is
currently ~60, comprising people from Apple, Box, Google, Facebook, Amazon,
Yammer, Microsoft, and PayPal.

Intercom is installed in thousands of web products and is connected with many
millions of end-users. The company has been experiencing double-digit monthly
revenue growth from the start.

For a full list of jobs, please see our careers page:
[https://www.intercom.io/careers](https://www.intercom.io/careers)

------
wdewind
Justworks - New York City NYC NY

Justworks is a payroll, benefits and compliance startup that helps businesses
get up and running quickly with payroll that doesn't suck, integrated benefits
(health, dental, 401k etc.) as well as compliance (EPLI, workers comp, filing
etc.). We do all the hard, annoying stuff, so founders can get back to running
their businesses. We were founded by former Etsy, Amazon and Worldpay
executives, who have had successful exits in the past.

[http://www.justworks.com](http://www.justworks.com)

Justworks is looking for a full stack engineer with a focus on backend,
processing, distributed systems, ops etc. This is similar to a Devops
position. We move money around, so this is for someone who is comfortable with
doing fairly serious engineering. You should be comfortable with basic tasks
like running a migration and editing a small amount of business logic, but
more importantly things like upgrading our boxes when stuff like Heartbleed
comes out, building and maintaining monitoring infrastructure (we currently
use Nagios and StatsD/Graphite) etc.

Justworks is an awesome place to work (please feel free to ask me any
questions, here or contact info in profile). We're very early (only 9
employees, 3 eng) and we're really looking for someone who wants to have a
large amount of ownership, is opinionated and excited to help build a strong
culture, and loves what they do. Here is a link to the position.

[http://boards.greenhouse.io/justworks/jobs/12485#.U2JV561dW8...](http://boards.greenhouse.io/justworks/jobs/12485#.U2JV561dW8s)

------
vl25
VL25 - Cambridge, MA (Kendall Square), Boston area, open to remote but local
preferred

Lead Developer (part of Founding Team):
[http://bit.ly/venturelabs](http://bit.ly/venturelabs)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/vl25-stealth-
codename/jobs](https://angel.co/vl25-stealth-codename/jobs)

Compensation: $80-100k salary, 3-5% equity

We are building an unbiased crowd-validated reputation engine for people. Most
of the information on the Internet about people is self-generated content.
Facebook has self-generated content about your personal life. LinkedIn has
self-generated content about your professional life. When it comes to people,
there's very little reputation info on the Internet. LinkedIn endorsements are
a step in the right direction, but they only cover professional topics and
many people don't find them useful. We are building the next generation
reputation engine that validates a person's best qualities in a way that is
reliable, useful, and fun. Everyone has qualities that they're proud of. We
will help people build reputation from those qualities and get the most of out
of their best reputation.

Be on the ground floor of a new company being incubated and launched out of
Flagship Ventures. Work with smart passionate people to build something big
and shake up the world.

We want to work with full-stack web developers and are not scared by people
who specialize in different technology stacks. So if you're a great engineer
and love building products, apply on AngelList or send your resume to Ray Lian
at rlian@flagshipventures.com.

------
techscruggs
Austin TX, AcademicWorks, Senior Ruby Engineer / Systems Architect

We are looking for someone to help us scale, automate, and maintain our SaaS
application that is used by some of the largest and most prestigious
universities and foundations. We operate a heavily sharded environment and
process millions of scholarship applications for our customers. If you love
working on interesting problems while knowing that your work is actually
helping students pay for school, we'd love to talk to you.

We are a close-knit, pragmatic group. We have fun solving hard problems by
tackling them as a team, relying on open communication, and a consistent
willingness to pitch in. As a member of our team, you will be given ownership
over key projects and entrusted to lead them through to completion. The
contributions you make will have a real impact, and will be recognized by both
our customers and other team members.

Examples of the work you might do are: * Writing and assisting with the design
of new core features for both existing and new products; * Optimizing
application and system components for performance and reliability; * Creating
tools to automate the scaling of certain components of our AWS-backed
infrastructure; and * Instrumenting our application and systems to capture
performance and business metrics.

Our technology stack includes: * Amazon EC2, Route53, S3, and ElastiCache *
Ruby/Rails * Cassandra * Elasticsearch * Postgres * Chef * Redis

If these types of problems and technologies interest you, please contact us at
careers@academicworks.com . Experience in one or more of the technologies
mentioned is preferred. Passion (and a basic understanding of Linux) is
required.

------
cjbprime
FlightCar - Lead Front-end Developer - Boston/Cambridge, MA

FlightCar is the world's first p2p car sharing company to operate at the
airport. We're a YC company that's raised $6m+ in funding.

We give travelers free airport parking by renting out their cars to others.
Everything's insured up to $1m. We're funded by General Catalyst, Softbank
Capital, Brian Chesky, Ryan Seacrest, and others.

We're looking for a Lead Front-end Developer. You'll be developing our desktop
and mobile sites as well as internal tools. As the front end lead, you'll have
the choice of which technologies to call on for projects. Currently we have a
Django-backed site, and want to expand our front end work.

About our dev team: We all enjoy teaching and learning, and do things like
build telepresence devices together:
[http://blog.printf.net/articles/2014/03/18/a-robot-for-
timo/](http://blog.printf.net/articles/2014/03/18/a-robot-for-timo/)

Responsibilities:

\- develop new and existing features for our current consumer site, which uses
Django templates and Bootstrap.

\- create new customer-facing and internal services using the front end
framework of your choice -- we're a small team and you'll be able to forge our
architecture from the ground up.

\- layout user interfaces using FlightCar's current design language.

Qualifications:

\- comfortable working in a fast-paced startup environment

\- have solid understanding of HTML5 and CSS3

\- knowledge of mobile web constraints and ways to optimize for them

\- knowledge of jQuery and JavaScript, preferably including significant work
with a modern client-side framework such as Ember/Angular.

\- a desire to complement the backend team by exploring server-side JS
applications with node.js (or if you're daring, Meteor).

\- have a strong sense of UX best practices

\- knowledge of Google Analytics or other analytics software is a huge plus

\- love simple design and bright colors

This role will be on-site in our Cambridge office. If you're interested,
please email chris@flightcar.com. Thanks!

------
QTtech
Toronto, Canada or REMOTE SENIOR FRONT-END ENGINEER

Have experience with AngularJS and mobile development?

Questrade is growing our front end mobile development team with full-time and
permanent 1-year contract positions.

Review the full posting and apply online:
[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=QUESTRADE&cws=1&rid=337#.U2JjRPldVHU)

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - San Francisco, CA

==================================

IFTTT is looking for engineers to help build the next generation of its
platform. This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core architecture
of one of the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll get to work
on challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven group of
developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
90 unique services and runs hundreds of millions of recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We're well funded, and we work hard to do right by our employees. New hires at
IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full benefits, sane work schedules,
and a flexible vacation policy. Much more than that, we offer interesting,
deep projects and an amazing team experience. We operate on the philosophy
that the best job perk is fantastic teammates, and to this end we’ve assembled
a staff of intensely curious, well-rounded, talented people who happen to be
great engineers. We’re hoping you can be the next one.

Visit [https://ifttt.com/jobs](https://ifttt.com/jobs) for more information.

------
bfalk
Poshly / Scala Engineer / San Francisco, CA

[http://poshly.com/about/gigs/](http://poshly.com/about/gigs/)

You know concurrency, how to reduce latency and how to build fault-tolerant
scalable applications. Eager to try new technologies, languages, or build new
tools, and learn for the sake of building great software. Because we're a
small team, help choose the perks, create the culture, and guide the product
and the technology used to build it. Comfortable in statistics and lots of
data is a plus.

The heart of Poshly Engineering is working with data at scale. We build
services that provide insights into the behaviors of beauty consumers, and
provide dashboards and analytics to beauty brands and publishers to help them
understand their consumers. Our data powers the largest beauty brands in the
world and drives business decisions by providing real-time analytics. As an
engineer on the team, you'll be responsible for pushing our business and
technology forward! We're a lean team and as one of the earliest employees,
you'll be designing and implementing solutions to challenging problems in this
exciting $382 billion-dollar industry

------
amitkumar01
Glance - San Francisco, CA (Local) - Full-time - Join an early stage company
solving high-impact problems

We are hiring:

* Android Engineers - experienced developers who are passionate about writing code to do incredible things on Android and enjoy the challenge of creating experiences that others thought impossible.

* Platform Engineers(Search / Machine Learning) - developers with experience building scalable server architectures that are fast + efficient and enjoy creating tools to process and gain insights from large sets of data

* Front-end Engineers - engineers who are passionate about building elegant web products

We've been funded by an amazing set of investors including Reid Hoffman, Mike
Maples, Greylock and NEA to solve the biggest problem in mobile today - with
the mission to to fundamentally change the way we use our mobile devices.

Our approach is built on a data driven contextual platform and elegant UX that
delights both users and developers.

You'll be a core member of our team as we grow the company and build the
platform that will power the Glance experience across billions of devices.

If you're looking to join a small team that solves complex problems and is
making something people will use daily we would love to talk.

Reach out to me Amit at amit@helloglance.com

------
prontotype
San Francisco, CA Bay Area preferred -- remote ok (contract, part time, chance
for full time long term)

[http://prontotype.us](http://prontotype.us)

Prontotype Inc. is looking for an iOS (with Android a huge plus) developer
with UI/UX expertise to join our core team and design, build, and iterate on
web and mobile apps for idea-stage startup founders.

Prontotype was founded to bridge the gap from idea to MVP as quickly and
efficiently as possible. We are rapidly taking on new clients while
maintaining current projects, and we are looking for a creative, experienced,
multi-talented developer to further scale. We ship features weekly on a
variety of projects and iterate and refine often, so the ideal candidate will
be quick on their feet in a brainstorm, write extensible clean code, and
communicate very well -- we have our own development frameworks that change as
product needs evolve so interfacing well with us is an absolute must.

You will first be hired on a contract basis for a specific project. If we work
well together there is opportunity for more down the road. We generate A LOT
of work and can offer varied and exciting problem solving opportunities (think
2-5 simultaneous startup ideas) as time goes on -- Prontotype deals with new
ideas almost every day! There is also a possibility for equity in some of our
projects down the road depending on how things go.

Send inquiries to jobs@prontotype.us and tell us about yourself. Please
include links or a portfolio of projects you have worked on (we are most
impressed with apps you have shipped now on the App Store, frameworks you have
made, pet projects you are proud of... things that show what you love to
build!).

------
scottdthomas
San Francisco (SOMA) -- Grammarly -- Platform/DevOps/Backend Engineering Leads

Grammarly ([http://www.grammarly.com)is](http://www.grammarly.com\)is)
building out our core engineering teams in SF.

First, a little about us:

\- Our product: Grammarly
([http://www.grammarly.com](http://www.grammarly.com)) makes the world's best
automated online proofreader, which highlights 250+ common grammar errors. \-
Grammarly is profitable, and cash-flow positive -- all without raising any
venture capital -- which allows us to chart our own path. \- We have
significant traction already -- millions of users, 1M+ fans on Facebook,
partnerships with 200+ universities and more.

We are looking to add exceptional engineers to the mix here in SF. Our tech
stack includes: \- AWS stack \- Programming languages: Java, Erlang, Node.js,
Lisp, Python \- Chef, Jenkins, Nexus, Github \- MySQL, MongoDB , Redis,
PostgreSQL \- And/or the best tool for the job

TO APPLY: You can check out our open positions at
[http://www.grammarly.com/jobs](http://www.grammarly.com/jobs) or email to
scott.thomas AT grammarly.com.

Thanks!

------
mbaer
Skai, Inc. - Washington, DC Metro Area (Arlington, VA)

About Skai:

Originally funded out of the MIT computer science community, Skai is a fast-
growing technology company. With over a thousand pages of intellectual
property behind our core technology, we are disrupting the data integration
market by delivering a cloud platform for the next generation of big data.
Skai is working with some of the largest Fortune 500 companies. Although we
can’t go into any more detail in this space, we’d love to tell you more once
you’ve applied!

Senior Back-End Developer

Join our engineering team as we tackle the challenges of distributed data and
computation. As part of the platform development team, you’ll participate
actively in all phases of the development process: architecture, design and
implementation. If you’re interested in graphs, distributed data structures,
functional programming paradigms, reactive computation, or distributed
systems, then we’d love to talk to you!

Skills & Requirements:

Need to have: • Java proficiency • Excellent communication skills • Some
experience with the Hadoop ecosystem • B.S. in computer science or equivalent
experience Nice to have: • HBase proficiency • Hadoop MapReduce proficiency •
Distributed systems experience • Experience using Spark or other tools in
Berkeley Data Analytics stack • Experience with Akka actor framework

Skai is looking for talented developers for a Front-End (CONTRACTOR)

Skills & Requirements for Front-End: Need to have: • HTML, CSS and Javascript
• At least two years of experience in front-end web development • Excellent
communication skills Nice to have: • Experience working with a Java back-end

....and Software-Solutions (Full-Time) position

Skills & Requirements for Software-Solutions: • Programming in Java • Java EE
web frameworks • Hadoop ecosystem, including HDFS, MapReduce and HBase •
Cloud-based deployments such as AWS

We want our developers to be happy and productive, and we don’t hesitate to
buy whatever software or hardware tools are needed to make that happen. We
also like to relax with board games and ping pong on Friday afternoons. We
offer competitive compensation, including stock options.

If this sounds like the kind of work you want to do, then reach out to us at
careers@skai.net

------
klistwan
Kira Talent ([https://www.kiratalent.com](https://www.kiratalent.com)) -
Toronto, Canada

At Kira Talent, we help organizations find exceptional talent through video.

A bit about us:

    
    
      - we’re a small team (you’d be #15), based in the heart of downtown Toronto; 
        check us out at www.kiratalent.com/about/
    
      - we’re had paying clients since day 1 of the company, and are well funded
    
      - we’re hiring both mobile and backend developers
    
      - we believe that even enterprise software can be beautiful, 
        and pride ourselves on our design 
    
      - every single one of our developers have committed code within their
        first day at work (some within their first hour), and because
        we love continuous deployment, so we're constantly pushing to
        production and seeing the impact of our work
    

Here’s some stuff we’ve been working on lately:

    
    
      - building infrastructure to allow us to scale our video recording 
        and streaming; imagine thousands of applicants from countries 
        all around the world submitting video interviews right before a deadline
    
      - designing and creating our mobile suite for both job candidates and
        employers alike 
    
      - presenting analytics data captured in our product to the end user,
        and our team internally
    

Our toolkit involves Python (Django), JavaScript (jQuery, AngularJS), MySQL
(and some MongoDB), Celery, RabbitMQ, Wowza Media Server. We use AWS for
hosting, CircleCI for continuous integration and GitHub for everything else
(i.e. code reviews, issue tracking).

If this sounds fun, let’s chat! My name is Konrad, I'm the co-founder/CTO, and
you can send me a note at konrad@kiratalent.com. :)

------
vecter
Kamcord (YC S12) | [http://kamcord.com/about](http://kamcord.com/about) | San
Francisco

We just raised our Series A and are growing like crazy!
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/01/kamkord-the-sdk-that-
allows...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/01/kamkord-the-sdk-that-allows-you-
to-record-mobile-games-raises-7-1m-from-translink-capital/). We are seeing 3
videos shared _every second_. Check out some of our top games:

[http://kamcord.com/games/sonic-dash](http://kamcord.com/games/sonic-dash)

[http://kamcord.com/games/surgeon-simulator-
touch](http://kamcord.com/games/surgeon-simulator-touch)

[http://kamcord.com/games/my-talking-tom](http://kamcord.com/games/my-talking-
tom)

Looking for full-time engineering and bizdev, specifically for an iOS lead,
but also want to grow our Android, web, and server team. We have a really
strong team, some incredible tech, and big scaling challenges. Did I mention
we're growing like crazy?!

Feel free to email me directly at kevin@kamcord.com and mention HN!

------
erik757
ObjectRocket ([http://objectrocket.com](http://objectrocket.com)) - Austin, TX
or London, UK - Systems Engineers (Linux/Unix) + MongoDB DBAs

We're a DBaaS company (acquired by Rackspace last year) based in the Capital
Factory in Austin, TX. The teams are small and tight (30 people or so right
now), and stacked with smart, friendly people that love building great things.
We focus primarily on MongoDB today, but also supporting technologies as well.
All the excitement of a start-up, but with the perks of working for an
established company!

Nerd keywords: Linux, Python, Flask, OpenVZ, Fusion-IO, Cisco, MongoDB,
Ansible, Performance Tuning, HAproxy, IPVS, Virtualization, Datacenters, BGP,
OSPF

Check the careers page for more information:

[http://objectrocket.com/careers](http://objectrocket.com/careers)

If you think you might be a good fit, let us know! We're hiring for senior and
junior level positions, so if you're interested, don't hesitate to reach out.
We're changing the way developers think about data in the cloud, and we'd love
to have you on our team.

Contact us at careers !at$ objectrocket .com.

------
akh
RightScale, Santa Barbara (CA) and Edinburgh (UK). Full time.

Senior Software Engineer, Back Line Support Engineer, Senior Technical Writer,
Marketing Operations Analyst

What cool stuff do you do? We help big-ass enterprises like Samsung, EA Games,
Pearson Publishing and Sage deploy and manage their systems on multiple
clouds. We launched in 2006 shortly after AWS started, and built the first
multi-cloud platform that works with the AWS, Google, Microsoft Azure,
Rackspace, OpenStack, CloudStack, VMware... Since then, we've built Cloud
Analytics and Self-Service that with our Cloud Management product have
thousands of users.

What perks do you offer? Retina MacBook Pro, Catered Monday lunches and
snacks, great compensation...

Are you guys well funded? Yes, we have paying customers and $60M of VC
funding.

I'm interested what's next? Email your CV (and Github profile if you like) to
recruiting@rightscale.com.

Check [http://www.rightscale.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer](http://www.rightscale.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer) and
[http://www.rightscale.com/jobs](http://www.rightscale.com/jobs) for more
info.

------
katfmyers
New York City! WARBY PARKER!

Position: Front End Developer (Javascript/CSS/HTML/Coffeescript/Grunt/Sass)

It would be awesome if you knew (or had experience with):
PHP/Python/jQuery/Backbone.js/Versioning Software (like Github!)/Responsive
website implementation/Adobe CS

Do you have 3+ years Front End Development experience?! Do you want to work on
cool stuff like microsites
([http://warby.me/1mDzBls](http://warby.me/1mDzBls)) and making our site
awesome ([http://bit.ly/hxPnMn](http://bit.ly/hxPnMn))?!

About: We're a lifestyle brand offering designer eyewear at a revolutionary
price while leading the way for socially-conscious businesses!

Benefits: Company Outings/Gym Stipend/Cell Phone Stipend/Catered
Lunch/Flexible “My Time” vacation policy/Health/Vision/Dental/Cell phone
reimbursement/Retirement savings plan (401k)/Commuter benefits/Free eyewear
(Discounts for friends and family!)

 __APPLY HERE __:[http://warby.me/1kYKkr1](http://warby.me/1kYKkr1)

------
j_kauf
Raizlabs - [http://raizlabs.com](http://raizlabs.com)

Design, development, and QA in Boston and San Francisco.

Do more than code. Raizlabs is seeking experienced mobile developers, quality
assurance engineers, and user experience designers to engineer beautiful apps
and influence product direction for startups and big brands like Virgin,
Bloomingdale’s, Localytics, RunKeeper, Rue La La, Care.com, and HubSpot. We’ve
worked in a diverse array of fields ranging from education to medical
wearables and are always playing with novel technologies.

You’ll be working with enthusiastic and supportive peers in a trust-based work
environment. In fact, you’ll be helping to keep it that way. As an early
employee of our West Coast office, you will strongly influence our culture,
priorities, and future hiring in San Francisco. If you join the Boston office,
you'll join the CEO and team in our top floor headquarters in Downtown Boston.

Join us and contribute to the "next big thing" for years to come.

Apply through our website: www.raizlabs.com/company/jobs/apply-for-a-job/

Or just email me directly and we'll grab coffee! justin-at-raizlabs-dot-com

------
dmitrig01
Kindred Prints -
[http://sdk.kindredprints.com/](http://sdk.kindredprints.com/) \- Palo Alto

We are an early-stage VC-backed startup providing an iPhone and Android SDK
for mobile developers to offer photo prints through their apps; we handle
printing, logistics, customer service, and payments for those apps; our goal
is for it to be as frictionless as possible for those developers.

Our stack:

    
    
      - servers in node.js
      - deployment on AWS with Ansible
      - RethinkDB database
      - iOS SDK in Objective-C and Android SDK in Java
    

Our team: 2 coders, 1 printer operations, 1 sales/design

What we're looking for:

    
    
      - experience writing iPhone or Android apps - we're looking for someone take full ownership of the SDK of either platform
      - self-directed, good communicator
      - full-time employee (summer interns are great too!) willing to work out of our Palo Alto office
    

What you get:

    
    
      - competitive salary + equity
      - the opportunity to come in as employee #1 and take ownership of a critical part of our infrastructure
    

Email me – dmitri@kindredprints.com – I'd love to tell you more :-)

------
webXL
South Lake Tahoe (Zephyr Cove, NV)

Informa Investment Solutions, Inc. is seeking both a senior and a junior web
developer to join our web applications team at our office on the shores of
Lake Tahoe. If you love designing and building modern, responsive web
applications that make it easy for business users to run sophisticated
investment analysis software, we would like to talk to you. We’re an
established company with actual paying customers and we want to make our
little corner of the world a better place for our users.

We use standards-based HTML, JavaScript and CSS to build a cross-browser UI.
We use a lot of state of the art technology – HTML5, canvas, RequireJS,
Backbone, LESS and node.js. The backend is a mixture of C#, Java, C++ because
we believe in using the right tool for the job, and we are regularly
evaluating our tools to ensure that. Our development process is agile and we
release our web products approximately once a month.

Our offices are a five minute walk from the Nevada shore of Lake Tahoe and
Heavenly ski resort is a fifteen minute drive from the office. As a developer
you’ll also get your own private office and even though we mostly develop on
Windows, all our developers have Mac hardware.

We prefer to hire generalists who are as curious and excited about technology
as we are. All of us enjoy learning new technologies and tools; we have a
small team and each developer should be able to work on every aspect of the
system.

Please note: this is a full-time, on-site position. We would prefer you to
work in our Zephyr Cove office, but we also have offices in White Plains, NY
or Nashville, TN that you could work out of. If you're interested, please
email matt.motherway -at- informais.com (and put “Hacker News” in the
subject). Thanks.

------
mikebabineau
The Factory - San Francisco, CA --
[http://www.thefactory.com/](http://www.thefactory.com/)

The Factory is changing the way companies are built. Backed by the founder of
Skype and Rdio and led by Rdio's exec team, we're a product incubator without
the burdens of outside influence, funding, or time constraints.

We are well-funded and have a small and exceptional team of twelve. We have a
gorgeous office in SOMA. Salary is top-notch, as are the equity and benefits
as an early member.

We're looking for highly experienced, entrepreneurially-minded builders to
help:

* Dream up and build products

* Develop and perfect a common platform and pipeline

* Create open-source tools to help others launch products

Current positions:

* Senior Front-End Engineer ([http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf](http://www.thefactory.com/pdfs/sr_frontend.pdf))

* Senior Back-End Engineer (opportunistic)

* Other roles (opportunistic)

You can read more about us here: [http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-
janus-friis-todd-be...](http://gigaom.com/2013/06/21/the-factory-janus-friis-
todd-berman/)

If you think this sounds like a fit, drop me a line: mike@thefactory.com

------
goelpiyush
\---------------------------------------------------------------

Goa, India.

Full-time. Senior Web Engineer (4-7 years exp) (potentially CTO)

Browntape.com (VC Funded)
([http://www.browntape.com/](http://www.browntape.com/))

Make a difference to the rampantly growing E-commerce industry in India.

Browntape is a cloud-based multi-channel order and inventory management tool.
Essentially for sellers who sell on multiple online marketplaces (like ebay,
amazon, flipkart, snapdeal, shopify, magento, opencart, etc.) to manage their
daily operations of order fulfilment and updation in one single panel. -

 _Our current stack_ : Amazon EC2, Apache, PHP/CakePHP, MySQL, jQuery,
Angular.js, Redis, Jenkins, Sphinx, Amazon SES, HTML5 and CSS3 Fiddling with:
Node.js, neo4j

-

Thinking of moving (back) to India? What better place to land in than Goa -
cosmopolitan, productive, super fun, wonderful beaches, clean, well-connected
to other cities, and we have a beautiful workplace with an awesome view of a
bird sanctuary as the backyard.

-

Read more:
[http://www.browntape.com/about/jobs](http://www.browntape.com/about/jobs)

Write to hn at browntape dot com

\---------------------------------------------------------------

------
lightsidelabs
Frontend Software Developer - LightSide Labs - Pittsburgh PA

www.lightsidelabs.com

LightSide is an educational technology company focused on improving student
writing. We're doing great things in PA and NY with our pilot school
districts, showing how you can use machine learning and natural language
processing to help give automated tutoring support outside of standardized
testing and high-stakes assessment.

We're currently a team of 11, mostly in Pittsburgh (with one remote employee),
and our founders have a mixture of Ph.D. machine learning and entrepreneurial
experience. We're well-funded and more-or-less bootstrapped, through grants
from the Gates Foundation as well as a number of corporate and institutional
customers.

We're hiring an experienced web developer for a full-time position building
front-end applications powered by our machine learning backend. The platform
will aim to help teachers assess student work, such as essays or journals, and
improve student writing through feedback during the revision and editing
process.

You’ll be working primarily in AngularJS on a rich single-page application.
Our web services are built in Python using the Django framework, and our
backend is powered by state-of-the-art machine learning implemented in Java.
Your primary responsibilities will focus on frontend development, but you’ll
occasionally dive into our Python web services and collaborate on defining our
user workflows including UX and visual design. There'll be many opportunities
to learn a lot about NLP, AI, and machine learning, if you're interested.

We prefer an on-site employee at our office in Pittsburgh, PA, but can make
exceptions for awesome people. Compensation is competitive and based on
experience.

------
benblair
Chicago (remote possible) Full Time

Front-End Engineer at MarkITx

MarkITx is a growing startup looking for a front-end engineer to help us build
web apps that will track, value and trade the world's datacenter hardware. We
are disrupting the $312 billion secondary IT market and helping to make sure
that equipment gets reused, not just recycled. We do that by bringing
simplicity and transparency to a process that is currently painful, ugly and
untrustworthy. We've got significant traction and funding, and have built one
of the best teams in Chicago.

You'll craft readable, maintainable code that delivers a great user
experience. You'll have primary responsibility for everything we send to the
browser. Our team will support you with thoughtful UI/UX design and simple
JSON REST APIs. You'll manage your projects and collaborate with the team
primarily through GitHub and chat. With a fully automated test and deployment
infrastructure, you'll ship several times a day, including your first day.

More details at
[http://jobs.markitx.com/#frontend](http://jobs.markitx.com/#frontend)

------
npeihl
County of San Juan, Friday Harbor, WA. Workflow Systems Analyst/Programmer

City life not cutting it anymore? Come live and work in the beautiful San Juan
Islands off the coast of Washington. The person we are seeking will plan and
collaborate with multiple departments, agencies, businesses and organizations
to establish workflows to pass information easily and efficiently. Knowledge
of Sharepoint, database and system administration and web development will be
helpful.

Find the job description and job application at:
[http://sanjuanco.com/administration/employment.aspx](http://sanjuanco.com/administration/employment.aspx)

About the San Juan Islands: The San Juan Islands are accessible only by ferry
or small plane. Only about 16,000 people live in the county. The San Juan
Islands are a popular summer tourist destination for vacationers. Whale
watching, kayaking, bicycling and hiking are popular activities.

Count on temperatures around 70° in the summer and 40° in the winter. A happy
confluence of weather systems also accounts for the high level of air quality
you’ll appreciate across the San Juans.

------
chengyinliu
Backplane - Palo Alto, CA

== About Us ==

We are building a platform for interest-based online communities. We strive to
create a platform filled with dynamic discussions. On one end, we are enabling
the community leaders to start, grow, and manage their communities without any
hassle; One the other end, we are providing the community participants the
best experience to express themselves and connect with others.

Right now, we have 15 people in our engineering team. We encourage our
engineers to explore and evaluate new technologies. We work together to create
learning opportunities for everyone through code reviews, bi-weekly tech
talks, algorithm lunches, and internal hackathons.

\- Our site: [http://thebackplane.com](http://thebackplane.com)

\- Our largest community - Lady Gaga's LittleMonsters:
[https://littlemonsters.com](https://littlemonsters.com)

== Technology ==

\- AWS for hosting

\- MongoDB for main data storage

\- PHP-backed RESTful API (ZF2)

\- Single page JavaScript Web client built with Backbone.js

\- Native Android and iPhone apps

\- Fluentd, Hadoop, MySQL, and Django are used for our data analytics portal

== Open Positions ==

\- Senior Frontend Engineer

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

Check out [http://jobs.thebackplane.com](http://jobs.thebackplane.com) for
more info. Please feel free to email me directly at chengyin [at]
thebackplane.com. We do take INTERNs and we do sponsor VISA.

------
dohertyjf
San Francisco, New York, Seattle, Lincoln NE, Irvine CA

Zillow and its numerous business has a lot of openings, including engineering
jobs in San Francisco and Seattle. Salary is very competitive, amazing
benefits, great company to work for that is investing in growth and hires only
the best.

Full list of jobs -
[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings/](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings/)

------
ericweinstein
Rent the Runway - New York, NY

Rent the Runway is hiring front and back end engineers. Our stack:

* SOA with Java 1.7 (soon to be 1.8!) + DropWizard. Modern Java's a thing and we've got the proof.

* Ruby + Sinatra for lightweight, scalable web applications.

* JavaScript + Backbone for a front end that's becoming faster and more awesome to work on every day.

Rent the Runway is building the first online rental platform for retail goods.
We're a disruptive e-commerce business that believes that democratizing luxury
products in the US is just the first step of a broader vision to drive
aspirational experiences for tens of millions of users across the globe. We're
more than "Netflix for dresses"—we're Cinderella Experience as a Service. Find
out more about the challenging product-oriented problems we face across the
boundaries of e-commerce, mobile, analytics and shipping/fulfillment here:
[http://blog.tech.renttherunway.com/](http://blog.tech.renttherunway.com/)

Job postings:
[http://www.renttherunway.com/careers](http://www.renttherunway.com/careers)

------
fecak
Azavea - Philadelphia, PA

Azavea uses geospatial data to build civic software and data analytics for the
web. As a B Corporation, Azavea is committed to working on projects that have
social and civic impact and advancing the state-of-the-art through research.
Most Azavea customers are local governments, non-profit organizations and
academic or federal research projects. They build custom apps; perform
geospatial analysis, manage several open source civic software projects, and
develop an open source, high performance computing framework that enables them
to build fast analytical applications by distributing the geospatial data
processing. Azavea developers work across the technology stack, from the
server to the database to the front-end.

The company is currently seeking developers, and will consider experience in
Python/Django, Java, C# and fluency in core web technologies and
JS/frameworks. Also seeking DevOps.

Company has 100% paid healthcare for employees/dependents, profit sharing,
flex time, about 4 weeks PTO + sick/personal, and 10% time to work on
research/training projects.

Apply to dave@fecak.com

------
crumley
Nuve - [http://nuve.us/](http://nuve.us/) \- Austin, Texas

We’re a venture-funded startup with explosive growth and early stage startup
culture. Our combination of patent-pending hardware sensors and software
monitoring portal helped us win IBM’s SmartCamp competition and gain
acceptance into Austin’s Capital Factory incubator. Our hardware and software
teams are small, focused, and have plenty of juicy problems for you to solve.

We currently have two open positions:

    
    
       * Electrical Engineer
       * Senior Software Developer
    

An ideal candidate:

    
    
       * will excel in a small, focused, goal driven team
       * will enjoy learning whatever is necessary to get the job done
       * will communicate ideas with clarity and precision
       * will write clean, elegant, simple, testable code
       * will commit often, perfect later, publish once
       * will provide meaningful and constructive feedback
       * will take pride in their work
       * will want to work with others who do the same
    

If you are interested in being one of our first 20 employees email me at
crumley@nuve.us

------
owensbla
Coolhouse Labs – Developer in Residence – Harbor Springs, MI (Onsite,
Contract)

Coolhouse Labs is a startup accelerator on the shores of Lake Michigan working
with early stage digital startups to create beautiful products. This summer,
we're ramping up our in-house design and development resources available for
the startups and are looking for one more solid developer.

About you: You’re passionate about development, love collaborating with small
teams, and have a strong interest in startups. You know the tools of your
trade and can produce results. Day to day, you work hard to stay up to date
with your profession and enjoy working on personal projects.

You should:

    
    
      * Be confident in your command of backend development.
      * Have a strong knowledge of Ruby/Rails, Django/Python, or Node.js and framework of choice; familiarity with PHP is also a huge bonus!
      * Be versatile and able to work with startups through all stages of product development (marketing site development, prototyping/MVP development, building out features, etc.).
    

Some perks to look forward to:

    
    
      * Free housing for the summer!
      * Fast-paced environment with lots of hands on learning.
      * A chance to work closely with startups and help play a role in shaping their brand and product.
      * Sailing, outside “conference rooms” overlooking Lake Michigan, and plenty of BBQs and tasty treats provided throughout the summer!
    

If you're interested, please shoot and email to blake@coolhouselabs.com.
Looking forward to chatting!

More info available at: [http://coolhouselabs.com/blog/2014/4/27/developer-in-
residen...](http://coolhouselabs.com/blog/2014/4/27/developer-in-residence)

------
tmcw
Mapbox: Washington, DC & San Francisco.

Full time. Designers & coders -
[https://www.mapbox.com/jobs/](https://www.mapbox.com/jobs/) \- but especially
looking for people to work on an Android SDK:
[https://www.mapbox.com/blog/looking-android-
developers/](https://www.mapbox.com/blog/looking-android-developers/)

------
vimeojobs
Vimeo - NY, NY

[https://vimeo.com/jobs](https://vimeo.com/jobs)

2013: The Year We Did More Cool Stuff -
[https://vimeo.com/82576921](https://vimeo.com/82576921)

TECHNICAL:

-Engineer, PHP

-Engineer, Payments

-Engineer, Video Encoding

-Lead Engineer, iOS (Cameo)

-Senior Designer

NON-TECH:

-VP, Audience Development

-Director, Product Management

-Director, Brand Partnerships

-Director, Finance

-Director, Content Acquisition

-Product Manager

-Executive Assistant

-Optimization Analyst

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS, Solr, Hadoop, nginx,
node, Vertica. And pretty much any mobile platform.

Feel free to reach out: tyler at vimeo dot com.

------
nemesisj
Administrate -Edinburgh, Scotland.
([http://www.getadministrate.com/](http://www.getadministrate.com/))

We build online software for training providers that helps them run their
entire operation.

\---------

Full Time Developer: We're looking for a full time developer who can join our
engineering team. We start all developers in support for roughly 6 months
working as a support engineer, then they join our product team fully up to
speed on our product and code base.

Developer Intern: We're looking for two interns to join our development team
for the summer.

Growth Hacker (Marketing): Looking for someone to join our marketing team and
help create and deliver great content, find leads for our sales team, and
contribute to our growth as a company.

\--------

Detailed job descriptions can be found on our about page
([http://www.getadministrate.com/about](http://www.getadministrate.com/about)),
look on the lower right.

We're looking for smart people that get things done, who want to join a small
company, have lots of responsibility, and work in a very challenging
environment.

We're growing really quickly, have a challenging product that's mission
critical for our clients, and we're located in one of the most beautiful
cities in the world. We have fantastic offices at Edinburgh's CodeBase
([http://www.thisiscodebase.com](http://www.thisiscodebase.com)) with
spectacular views of the castle right out of our windows!

You'll need to be eligible to work in the UK - we can't sponsor visas
unfortunately. Sorry, no remote workers at this time!

~~~
JobApplicant1
Hi,

I want to apply to be a Developer Intern. You don't seem to have a dedicated
link for this role on your about page. Should I apply as 'Software Engineer',
or is there somewhere more appropriate?

Thanks!

------
sdoowpilihp
Santa Monica, Ca.

Full time - Mobile Developers + Designers

Tradesy ([http://www.tradesy.com](http://www.tradesy.com))

careers@tradesy.com

=================================

Tradesy is a fashion e-commerce startup with ~25 employees and offices near
the beach in Santa Monica. Our peer-to-peer marketplace website lets women buy
and sell fashion straight from their closets. We are seeking great mobile
developers and designers to help expand our mobile team and create the best
mobile e-commerce experience available on iOS and Android devices.

If you...

\- love developing or designing native mobile apps

\- want to work at a fast growing company

\- want to help shape how people buy and sell fashion

... we'd love to hear from you.

=================================

Some articles about us:

[http://time.com/57159/silicon-valley-goes-to-los-
angeles/](http://time.com/57159/silicon-valley-goes-to-los-angeles/)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/22/opinion/sunday/friedman-
ho...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/22/opinion/sunday/friedman-how-to-
monetize-your-closet.html?_r=0)

[https://www.tradesy.com/press](https://www.tradesy.com/press)

------
cgicareers
Complete Genomics - Mountain View, CA

Complete Genomics is a leader in Complete Genomics is a leader in accurate
whole human genomic sequencing. We're looking for extremely talented software
engineers to work with the latest technology and help us make a lasting impact
in the genomic and health fields.

Current positions open in software: \- Site Reliability Engineer/ Dev Ops \-
Sr. Software Engineer \- Cloud Front-end Engineer \- Cloud Back-end Engineer
\- Entry Level Application Support Engineer

Seeking full-time on-site candidates, not open to remote at this time.
Relocation assistance may be provided for the right candidate.

Benefits include a competitive salary, incentive-based compensation, and
healthcare. Random perks include fully stocked fridges, free snacks and
beverages. We are conveniently located to beautiful trails in Mountain View.

Please check out our careers' page for more details and to view our openings:
[http://tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=COMP...](http://tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=COMPLETEGENOMICS&cws=1)

------
kot-behemoth
Touch Surgery — London, UK —
[http://www.touchsurgery.com](http://www.touchsurgery.com)

We're changing the way surgery taught and studied world-wide.

The Touch Surgery team was founded by surgeons with the aim of making a real
change to global surgery. Our mission is to provide the best surgical
reference and training tools to the global surgical community, and make a real
impact on the delivery of surgical care, and patient outcomes.

The existing iOS and Android apps have garnered rave reviews from US
healthcare institutions and media including TechCrunch, The Guardian and the
FT. We're now looking to build on this success through a rapid acceleration of
product development and associated expansion of the London development team.
We have a unique product and are poised to take a world-leading position in a
hugely untapped market.

We're currently looking for these awesome positions:

\- Lead Android Developer \- Lead UX Designer \- iOS Developer \- Front End
Developer

More about job specs:
[http://www.touchsurgery.com/jobs](http://www.touchsurgery.com/jobs)

------
op4
Liquidweb Inc. -- Lansing MI
[http://www.liquidweb.com/about/jobs.html](http://www.liquidweb.com/about/jobs.html)

Liquid Web Inc. is a privately held managed web hosting company founded in
1997, with three wholly owned data center facilities located in Lansing,
Michigan. Liquid Web is a leader in the professional web hosting market with
an unwavering dedication to providing the best hosting products available.
Liquid Web has over 20,000 clients served in over 120 countries.

Liquid Web has established a world class Heroic Support team that is
professionally educated and available on-site at each data center 24 hours per
day. Liquid Web currently employs 300+ Heroic Support engineers with
specialties in Technical Support, Server Setup, Networking, Security and more.

Currently hiring 40+ Linux/Windows Systems Administrators as well as many
other positions.
[https://www.facebook.com/alan.patrick.96/posts/1020301038079...](https://www.facebook.com/alan.patrick.96/posts/10203010380794768)

See above page for details

------
cld276
Cir.cl is a funded startup founded by former Obama For America tech and
analytics team members. We working on a collaborative consumption product in
Brooklyn, NY. We are looking for front end, backend, and encryption developers
to help us implement a web commerce application.

 __Requirements __

* Working from our Brooklyn office. * Experience designing and implementing web applications using currently-popular technologies. * Experience integrating and building with APIs. * Experience with javascript development * Experience using graph and key /value databases * Experience deploying. AWS a plus.

 __Why work at Cir.cl __

We are working hard to build the company we would want to work for and we will
amass the best team there is to make peer-to-peer sharing transactions easy.
We are looking to bring smart people together to solve hard problems. We think
it 's important to build a diverse team. We hire good generalists who are
looking to do great work. We strive to empower everyone to make smart choices.
We pay generously. We have health, dental and vision benefits.

email carol at cir.cl if interested.

------
jstreebin
San Francisco - EasyPost

EasyPost is changing the way shipping works and helping a lot of people while
we're at it. Every month millions of EasyPost packages are delivered across
the world. By tying together disparate data sources and APIs we've created a
scalable shipping API for developers everywhere.

This is just the beginning of the beginning. Imagine if shipping worked like
all our other web services. You have a smartphone, why do you need to go to a
store to ship something? Why do you need to wait at home for a package?
Because no single platform has tied together all these pieces of the
transaction yet.

We're excited about solving interesting problems alongside great people. We'd
love to have you along for the ride.

Positions:

Backend - Ruby/Rails (not a requirement, many of us are new to it and we'll
eventually migrate away), MySQL, Softlayer - Rates, Tracking, Batch jobs,
adding carriers, and other API improvements.

Frontend - Ruby/Rails, JS, CSS - Dashboard improvements, visualizations, site
redesign.

Apply at: [https://www.easypost.com/jobs](https://www.easypost.com/jobs)

------
Petefine
[http://www.15gifts.com](http://www.15gifts.com) \- Brighton/London UK - Data
Scientist

15gifts' decision-engine technology powers some of the largest corporations in
the UK including Virgin Media, Orange, T-Mobile and The Times, and we're
growing rapidly.

We are now looking for a talented data scientist to join our team and help
shape the recommendation algorithms that underpin our product.

Our data science team is at the heart of the company and plays a crucial role
in analysing and visualising customer behaviour - using the data to build
statistical and machine learning models that generate highly tailored
recommendations and drive the product forward through data-led optimisations.

We're looking for someone with strong analysis, statistics, machine learning
and programming skills (we’re particularly fond of Python and R). It's a great
opportunity to work for a small company (8 employees), while analysing data
from some of the largest e-commerce sites in the country and beyond.

Contact peter.fine at 15gifts dot com (our head data scientist) to find out
more!

------
whitperson
Sailthru - [http://www.sailthru.com/](http://www.sailthru.com/) \- New York,
Los Angeles

Sailthru is the leading provider of personalized marketing communications
technology. We automatically aggregate and analyze disparate user data sets
for leading enterprise companies to create holistic, highly personalized
customer experiences that lead to bigger revenue opportunities.

Our mission is to transform the way companies build and maintain relationships
with consumers with a user first mentality. We are focused on the individual
and are committed to solving a common marketing problem: impersonal user
experiences that lead to decreased engagement. At Sailthru, we believe that
every user is unique.

As an engineer at Sailthru you’d be joining a passionate team of engineers --
including our CTO who codes alongside the team -- to tackle complex challenges
of scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have
strategic impact on architectural features in the product roadmap.

Open Dev roles:

New York (HQ):

Senior Systems Engineer - NY -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3CTOogws](http://jobvite.com/m?3CTOogws)

Engineer - NYC -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3fTOogw5](http://jobvite.com/m?3fTOogw5)

Engineer - NYC -
[http://jobvite.com/m?39TOogwZ](http://jobvite.com/m?39TOogwZ)

Frontend Engineer NY -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3ZTOogwP](http://jobvite.com/m?3ZTOogwP)

Los Angeles:

Senior Engineer - LA -
[http://jobvite.com/m?3VTOogwL](http://jobvite.com/m?3VTOogwL)

------
trefn
San Francisco, CA

Mixpanel (YCS09; [http://mixpanel.com](http://mixpanel.com)) is the most
advanced advanced analytics platform ever for web & mobile applications.

Mixpanel is profitable, with millions in monthly revenue, and we're backed by
Andreessen Horowitz, Sequoia Capital, and Max Levchin.

ENGINEERING POSITIONS

We have two types of engineering positions available - systems and product.

Systems engineers build and scale our infrastructure, and write mostly C, C++,
and Python. These are the people working on our custom datastore. This
position requires at least 2 years of experience writing systems software.
Solid C experience is a plus.

Product engineers are full-stack developers who build the parts people
interact with - reporting interfaces, APIs, dataviz stuff, and more - and
write mostly Python, JS, and Less. This position requires at least 2 years of
software engineering experience, no specialization required. Solid JS
experience is a plus though.

The engineering team is still small (11), and there's a lot of interesting
stuff to do. Happy to talk details.

If you are interested, drop me a line - tim@mixpanel.com.

------
Okvivi
Jello Labs - Senior Engineer - New York City -
[http://jellolabs.com/jobs](http://jellolabs.com/jobs) (fulltime, onsite)

\-----------------------

We are on a mission to create the world’s best mobile shopping experience.

We are well funded and we have an amazing team with engineers from Google,
Foursquare, Ebay, Chartbeat and Medium -
[http://jellolabs.com/team](http://jellolabs.com/team)

We love GoLang, AngularJS, and ObjectiveC. We do code reviews and care deeply
about moving fast while maintaining reliable systems. We drink lots of tea and
play lots of board games. Every now and then, we ride bikes.

More details at [http://jellolabs.com/jobs](http://jellolabs.com/jobs), or say
hi at hey@jellolabs.com.

\-----------------------

Lead iOS Engineer

We're looking for an iOS developer who cares about building awesome
experiences. Contact us if you enjoy making fast and responsive UIs, even
under the slowest network conditions.

More details at [http://jellolabs.com/jobs](http://jellolabs.com/jobs), or say
hi at hey@jellolabs.com.

------
ben336
Windsor Circle, Durham NC: Python Developers

We're a Durham area startup that recently won the Google Demo day national
pitch competition [1]

Our mission is to make it "push-button simple" for marketers to maintain their
customers. We're currently continuing to build out our platform, which
integrates with most of the leading ecommerce platforms (such as Magento and
Demandware) and marketing platforms (such as Mailchimp and Silverpop)

We're hiring for a junior level python position to help build out our
integrations with various ecommerce and marketing platforms. You'd have an
opportunity to learn from a group of experienced developers and work in our
great new office in downtown Durham

Feel free to send me questions at ben.mccormick@windsorcircle.com or see the
jobs page here:
[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs)

[1]: [http://www.windsorcircle.com/blog/windsor-circle-takes-
the-t...](http://www.windsorcircle.com/blog/windsor-circle-takes-the-trophy-
at-google-demo-day)

------
kml
PaperG - [http://www.paperg.com/careers](http://www.paperg.com/careers) \- San
Francisco, CA or Kirkland, WA

The New York Times describes PaperG as "an ad engine to put Mad Men out of
business." We're changing how digital ads are created and distributed by
automating much of what people thought couldn't be done by computer. Our
technology retrieves all relevant content about an advertiser across the web
to intelligently design a beautiful set of ads for desktop, tablet, and mobile
devices all in under a minute.

We have great benefits and take care of things like visa sponsorship so that
we can put together a team that's always striving to learn and innovate. Here
are a few positions that are most important to us right now - either full time
or as an internship. But feel free to contact us at careers@paperg.com. We're
growing the team pretty quickly, and are constantly adding new positions:

* Software Engineer - Site Reliability * Software Engineer - JavaScript * Sr. Product Manager * Enterprise Account Executive

------
josephnovak
Location: Los Angeles (Venice Beach). REMOTE OK.

Position: Front-end Developer (JavaScript/CSS/UI)

What we do:

We have created a unique video chat platform that uses augmented reality to
enhance our users' conversational and emotional expression capabilities.

What we are looking for:

A developer to implement our web user interface. You should have experience
with JavaScript and responsive web design. The UI is being designed by our
amazing Art Director.

What we can provide:

More than UI development: We are a bootstrapped startup, so if your skills are
there, you will have the opportunity to work heavily on all other aspects of
our full stack development (web & mobile). We also have room to let you
stretch your legs in areas other than coding if you can hang. You will be
joining a team of 6 people who are passionate about the idea.

Other Technologies we use: Node.js, Ruby on Rails, WebRTC, WebGL, and we are
working on our iPhone app as well.

Equity: We are just starting our fundraising process, so you will be working
for equity and/or deferred payments (paid upon funding). If you believe in the
idea, then we want you.

To apply or learn more: Contact jack@larcchat.com

------
JJMalina
ChatID (New York, NY) [http://chatid.com](http://chatid.com) We're building a
platform for brands and consumers to directly communicate across any website
and on any device via chat.

Our current openings:

* Frontend Developer - we're building real-time communication interfaces for mobile and desktop web using Backbone.js, XMPP, and BOSH

* Data Scientist - in addition to chat messages we have a lot of data about consumer behavior which we want to use to help brands provide better service

* We're also looking for a Product Manager and Sales & Business Development representatives to help build out our brand partnerships

* You can see all of our open positions at [https://chatid.gethired.com/](https://chatid.gethired.com/)

About the company:

\- We're 11 people based in NYC with one in SF and one in the UK

\- NYC office is in Flatiron between Union Square and Madison Square

\- Newegg.com recently awarded us a 2014 Eggie award for "Best Marketing
Platform"

\- We like contributing to open source
[https://github.com/chatid](https://github.com/chatid)

Technologies we use:

\- Lua and Prosody [[https://prosody.im/](https://prosody.im/)] an open source
XMPP server started by two of our cofounders

\- CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, Require.js, Angular.js, D3, SASS/LESS

\- Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, RabbitMQ

\- Chef for infrastructure automation

Sound interesting? Send us an email at careers@chatid.com

------
marketo_cpeng
San Mateo, CA, Full Time Cloud Platform Engineer

Marketo is a leader in cloud software and marketing automation. We are
delighting our customers and hiring some of the best minds in Silicon Valley.
Our headquarters is located in San Mateo, California and we continue to expand
globally. We offer competitive salaries, great benefits, and a high-energy
environment with lots of room for personal and professional growth.

As a Cloud Platform Engineer you will participate in the development and
rollout of tools, applications and platforms critical to the management of
Marketo’s infrastructure and services.

Who we’re looking for:

• You live and breath Linux/BSD

• You have solid understanding of standard internet services and protocols
(DNS, TCP/IP, HTTP, etc)

• You have hands on experience writing Puppet modules (Chef experience OK)

• You can write readable and maintainable Ruby (Python OK )

• You have hands on experience automating unattended server setup

• You have exposure to distributed and large scale datacenter environments

• You have good communication skills and are good team player

• You enjoy working in a dynamic environment

• You are pragmatic and get things done with minimal supervision

What’s the job about:

• Contribute to server configuration management (Puppet)

• Participate in the unattended automation of server setup (DHCP, PXEboot,
Kickstart, DNS, Puppet, Foreman, storage, etc.).

• Help define standards and best practices in server configuration management

• Provide technical leadership in server setup automation and configuration
management

------
memset
Eponym (New York, NY, USA) [http://www.eponymous.co](http://www.eponymous.co)

We're an eyewear company looking for engineers to help architect and build our
API, which powers eyeglass orders for fashion brands. We are also looking for
people to help us build our whitelabel eyewear software, and iterate on new UX
features.

Our stack is Python (Flask) and MongoDB [1]. Including bits of Celery, nginx,
and uwsgi. We do a lot of integration with the UPS (in fact, we maintain an
open-source UPS library [2]).

We're building our API and internal dashboards (which we use heavily to
process orders, eyewear prescriptions, customer information, gift cards, etc.)
We white-label eyewear for other fashion brands; Classic Specs and Steven Alan
are some of our brands.

Email me! jay@eponymous.co

[1] [https://github.com/classicspecs/Flask-
MongoMyAdmin](https://github.com/classicspecs/Flask-MongoMyAdmin) [2]
[https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS](https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS)

------
orationinc
Oration - Foster City, CA ([http://www.oration.com](http://www.oration.com))

Full time - Front end engineer

We are a seed funded startup passionate about tackling our nation's rising
health care costs by eliminating waste in how health care products are bought.
We've analyzed data from some of the largest employers in the US and have
found that a significant portion of the $28 trillion spent in health care each
year goes to inefficiencies in purchasing. Together with some of the largest
retailers in the US, we are building a solution that revolutionizes how
individuals and companies buy healthcare products.

We’re searching for a seasoned front end engineer to help lead our front end
dev efforts. Come join us in building awesome user experiences for both web
and mobile that scale and evolve gracefully. Our small, dedicated group of
designers and engineers (there's 8 of us) care equally about good design
(visual and technical), having a good time and solving this national problem.

Email techjobs@oration.com if interested or with any questions

------
ilz
Blue Apron (New York, NY): Software Engineer

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NYC-
based startup delivering original recipes and premium, seasonal ingredients
needed to prepare them, in exactly the right proportions. We've raised $58M
from First Round Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Stripes Group [1].
Forbes recently named us one of the hottest startups of 2013 [2].

After just 18 months, we now deliver over 600,000 meals each month nationwide,
and we continue to double every quarter.

Our engineering team is building software to manage the forecasting,
purchasing, preparation, and shipment of 60 to 80 different fresh
ingrededients each week at a massive scale. The nature of our business carries
with it unique supply chain and logistical challenges that require custom
solutions and data analysis, the likes of which the industry has never seen
before.

Our stack: Ruby on Rails, RSpec, Ember, PostgreSQL, HAML, Bootstrap, SASS,
JQuery, AJAX, Git, Heroku

About you:

\- You've taken features or products from concept to completion and have
experience working with production web applications.

\- You communicate your ideas clearly, and are capable of designing and
implementing complex, scalable solutions.

\- You want to build software that has impact on the lives of customers and
coworkers alike.

\- You are always learning and are excited at the prospect of mastering new
technologies and techniques.

\- You write tests to improve the quality and reliability of your code.

\- You help teammates improve by reviewing their work and appreciate feedback
when they reciprocate.

This role comes with health insurance, a flexible vacation policy, and
competitive salary and equity. To apply, please submit a short email outlining
your experience and why you are interested along with your resume to
jobs@blueapron.com.

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
raises-50m-to-deliver-do-it-yourself-meal-kits-recipes/) [2]
[http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-
apron-4/](http://www.forbes.com/pictures/emjl45himd/blue-apron-4/)

~~~
davidddavidson
How does what your company is doing differ with the "Shark Tank" featured
Plated ([http://www.plated.com/](http://www.plated.com/)) [1]?

As for scrambled eggs recipes/techniques, I prefer Gordon Ramsay's [2].

1\. [http://abc.go.com/shows/shark-tank/episode-
guide/season-05/5...](http://abc.go.com/shows/shark-tank/episode-
guide/season-05/522-kodiak-cakes-monkey-mat-plated-the-paint-brush-cover)
(Plated at ~22:15)

2\.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUP7U5vTMM0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUP7U5vTMM0)

------
BrandonSmith
Republic Wireless - Raleigh/Durham, NC

About us

Republic Wireless, a division of Bandwidth.com, is the nation's first WiFi-
based cell phone service. We launched Republic to unprecedented national
attention for a new wireless provider. Our development team has changed the
wireless industry, introducing the first widely-deployed WiFi to cellular call
handover. We want you to join us to solve hard problems. Contact us if this
interests you. We are actively hiring for the following positions:

UI Tester

Join our Front-end Engineering team to help build out and test our modern Web
and native applications. Right away you’ll automate testing of Angular and
Backbone apps and our core Android and iOS apps that differentiate Republic
from traditional carriers. We've got a lot of ideas to integrate stupid phone
tricks directly on the phone. (Think as if your carrier were doing phone
tricks like Google Voice). We want you to come break stuff. Native app, hybrid
mobile app, and Web app automation. We've got it all.

DevOps

Join our DevOps team and help us scale.

E-mail hackernews@bandwidth.com with your details and let's get talking.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC or Boston, MA - Senior and Mid-Level Developer, Front
End Developer, QA Automation Engineer

NGP VAN ([https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van](https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-
van)) is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign and
organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and new media products available.

We are a rapidly growing company that built the voter contact and volunteer
management tools used by Obama for America. Nearly every State Democratic
Party in the country distributes our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and
down the ticket, and we provide industry-leading organizing tools for labor
unions, environmental groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists,
and international political parties across the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the vast majority of Democratic candidates from
the Presidential level on down, and our fast-growing new media platform has
recently become the most-used platform by Democratic campaigns as well.

We have a few positions open in DC or Boston for developers - our stack is
mostly ASP.NET MVC / EF, but we have several node apps and are also using
angular pretty heavily in new stuff. We also have a front end developer spot
in Boston, and a QA engineer spot in DC, specifically.

The positions offers competitive compensation and a strong benefits package.
NGP VAN prides itself on being a progressive and open-minded workplace; we
have a fun and relaxed company culture, including blowing off steam on a
softball field, drinking in the office on Fridays, enjoying periodic company
retreats to warm places with beaches, and casual Friday every day.

Job Postings:

[http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/senior-
developer-0](http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/senior-developer-0)

[http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/ui-
developer-1](http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/ui-developer-1)

[http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/qa-automation-
engineer-0](http://www.ngpvan.com/about/jobs/qa-automation-engineer-0)

Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com if you have any questions!

------
dhyasama
ff Venture Capital - New York, NY - Web Engineer

Do you like to work with a wide range of technology? Are you interested in the
inner workings of venture capital and startups? If so, you'll appreciate the
opportunity to work side by side with our Director of Engineering on a slew of
projects.

Who We Are

We are an early-stage venture capital fund based in Midtown Manhattan. Since
1999, we have made over 160 investments in more than 50 companies. We provide
extensive resources dedicated to portfolio acceleration, including
engineering, strategy, recruiting, accounting and public relations.

Who You Are

You should have a degree in computer science, something similar or equivalent
experience. Strong JavaScript skills are required. Experience with Node.js
gets you to the front of the line. It's easy to make things these days, so
show us at least one live project.

What You'll Do

Currently, we have our hands in Python, Rails, Node and Docker, amongst other
things. You will work on new and existing systems, both open source and
proprietary, working up and down the full stack including UI and UX.

Contact jason@ffvc.com if you're interested.

------
andrewjwu
TRX Training ([http://trxtraining.com](http://trxtraining.com)) - San
Francisco, CA

DevOps Engineer

TRX is a global training brand that has created two new functional training
methods that are revolutionizing the fitness industry. We support those
training methods with innovative training tools, commercial fitness equipment,
cutting edge workout programs and professional education.

We're currently looking for a full-time DevOps Engineer who will help us
develop, maintain, and improve upon our existing system infrastructure. We'd
prefer candidates with 2-3+ years experience, but junior candidates with
interest in the following technologies and who display great talent are
encouraged to apply.

Qualifications:

* AWS experience (EC2, ELB, S3, CloudFront, etc)

* Nginx, Unicorn, Passenger

* Git, Jenkins

* MySQL, Redis

Bonus:

* Ruby on Rails

* JavaScript

P.S. If you're interested in doing some web development/software engineering
work (on top of DevOps), there will be opportunities for that as well!

To learn more or apply, please visit:

[https://home.eease.adp.com/recruit2/?id=8130561&t=1](https://home.eease.adp.com/recruit2/?id=8130561&t=1)

------
bgibson
__Vaurum | Palo Alto, CA __

 __Engineer | Full-Time __

 __Who we are __

We 're an early-stage venture-backed startup working to build commercial
infrastructure for Bitcoin and better integrate cryptocurrencies into the
traditional financial system. We've raised a $4 million seed round and are now
scaling the team, further developing our private label exchange technology,
and validating additional novel features.

 __What we’re up to __

Bitcoin’s Byzantine Consensus implementation is a milestone in computer
science, and is spawning new models of socio­ecomic organization like
trustless distributed consensus and distributed cryptographic fiduciary. These
are enabling new solutions to old problems, and making possible some things
that were not previously. We are building tools and services that enable
financial institutions and their clients to leverage and capitalize on these
new capabilities.

 __What we’re looking for __

We’re recruiting a team of people committed to reasoning from first principles
about the nature of this new technology, identifying emerging high-value
business models, and building the infrastructure, products, and services to
capitalize on them. As an early­ stage team member, you’ll be joining a small
group of hackers, financial engineers, and scholars implementing
cryptocurrency­-derived products for the financial sector and its customers,
both institutional and retail.

If you have a demonstrated interest in cryptocurrencies, cryptoeconomics, or
related topics, and their application to modern finance, we would love to
connect. Please send anything you want to us know about you to
apply@vaurum.com and reference HN. More info at
[http://angel.co/vaurum](http://angel.co/vaurum).

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Local Only

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring full stack engineers
for our London office, working on real time bidding, analytics and front end
web applications. Graduates welcome.

Requirements:

    
    
        * BS or MS degree in computer science, mathematics, or related field. 
          Or related experience.
        * Good understanding of web technologies HTML, CSS, Javascript, HTTP, JSON, REST
        * Can demonstrate that you're a great programmer in at least one of 
          Python, Java, TypeScript, JavaScript, Clojure, Haskell, F#, Kotlin, Scala
          or Ruby
        * Willing to work in Python, TypeScript, Scala and Java
        * Good understanding of a Unix based operating system
        * Some experience of databases and at least one web application framework
    
    

If you love programming and would like an interesting job with a steep
learning curve and a wide variety of challenges, please get in touch. You can
email me personally at jmc@bn.co.

------
cliftonk
OrgSync — Dallas, TX. Full-time.

Frontend / Backend / Full-stack

## Job Summary

We're looking for a sharp engineer to work alongside a small team of
developers and designers committed to building a robust, performant and
scalable web application serving over 350 colleges and universities around the
country. You have an attention to detail and a professional curiosity that
extends beyond the workplace. You will work in a mostly autonomous
environment, so you have to be just as awesome at getting things done as you
are at composing elegant solutions.

Most of our code is written in Ruby and runs on the Rails stack backed by a
MySQL database, but we also incorporate other technologies such as Node.js,
Memcached, ElasticSearch and Redis. We use GitHub for version control and our
infrastructure is entirely hosted via cloud services. We care about keeping
our libraries up-to-date and test coverage. While most of our stack is on
Rails today, we're comfortable with other technologies and always strive to
use the right tool for the job.

This is a full-time position at our headquarters in Dallas, TX and includes a
competitive base salary, a full range of benefits, stock options, and an
awesome team of creative people by your side.

## Requirements

\- Passion for developing excellent software and an appreciation for elegant
code

\- Strong understanding of web services and REST concepts

\- Strong understanding of relational databases including complex queries and
optimization

\- Experience writing object-oriented software guided by tests

\- Strong understanding of performance optimization and caching techniques

\- Being comfortable in a polyglot environment a plus

\- Open source project contributions a plus

\- Ability to play "Careless Whisper" on saxophone a plus

\- Strong written and verbal communication skills

## Links

Open source: [http://orgsync.github.io/](http://orgsync.github.io/)

Blog: [http://devblog.orgsync.com/](http://devblog.orgsync.com/)

Openings:
[http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers)

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

Visit a lab for a Doctors appointment recently? Two vials of blood is a lot
isn't it? Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by solving
speed and accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering
and life sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today;
our process have results in Doctors’ hands in as little as 2 hours allowing
them to provide significantly more accurate treatments in a timely manner.

[http://www.wired.com/2014/02/elizabeth-holmes-
theranos/](http://www.wired.com/2014/02/elizabeth-holmes-theranos/)

An advanced stage startup, Theranos primary stack is .Net - We are looking for
engineers who want to make a positive impact in healthcare. Also looking for
embedded, iOS & Android developers.

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

------
fan
PrepScholar - REMOTE available, Cambridge, MA

================================

Inbound Phone Sales Part Time to Full Time

Sales/Marketing, www.prepscholar.com

Get a stream of warm leads calling in ready to buy! No cold calls, no hard
selling to uninterested buyers. Historical conversion rates are above 50%.

================================

Responsibilities:

• Answering inbound calls from warm prospects; providing detailed information
about our product; selling to prospects.

• Following up on all calls at a time convenient to the customer.

• Responding to voicemails ASAP.

• Responding to sales inquiries via email.

Job:

\- Part-time (10+ hr/wk) with opportunity to move to full-time (40 hr/wk).

\- During part-time work you should be available on-call for 30+ hr/wk
(perfect for those around the house, or working on other jobs that can be
interrupted).

\- Remote or local (Cambridge, MA) work are both fine. However, you should be
generally available during USA Eastern Time business hours.

\- For part time, we guarantee $20/hr minimum and you have an opportunity for
5% commission on revenue. For full time we guarantee $40k/year min, up to
$100k/yr OTE. Rates flexible and vary with skill.

Ideal Candidate Qualifications:

• Half year or more experience in sales environment.

• Previous experience with education and especially test prep a plus.

• You are good at remembering customers and following up.

• Mastery of English.

To Apply: \- Please send a cover letter and resume to salesjob@prepscholar.com

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be willing to work at our
Amsterdam office.

Silk [1] is looking for Javascript, TypeScript and Front-end engineers. We're
building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
information that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end [2]. Silk is
well-funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and we're located in the city
center of Amsterdam.

For more info & open positions: [http://jobs.silk.co/](http://jobs.silk.co/)

[1] [http://www.silk.co/](http://www.silk.co/)

[2] See [http://engineering.silk.co/](http://engineering.silk.co/) for
examples.

------
jasonlotito
MeetMe - New Hope, PA (near Philadelphia, Pennsylvania) -
[http://www.meetme.com](http://www.meetme.com)

See all public openings here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2](http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2)

About Us: MeetMe is the leading social network for meeting new people in the
US with over 1 million DAU. We've been around since 2005 as myYearbook,
rebranding in 2012 as MeetMe. We've launched other apps such as Choosy, Charm,
and Unsaid in the past few months, and are looking to continue adding more
standalone apps in the future.

We use a wide variety of languages, generally using what makes sense. C, PHP,
Python, JavaScript and Node.js, and native iOS and Android development are the
most common.

MeetMe is a fun place to work. We hold a yearly developer retreat, as well as
regular company-wide hackathons. We have a book club, board game club, and we
even have a game room. While we aren't a new company in the time scale of the
internet, we still know how to have fun. We just get the benefit of not having
to kill ourselves working 12 hour days. =) This means you'll enjoy actually
going home on time! We have many openings, both technical and non-technical.
Here is a list of positions we are usually always looking for.

* Senior iOS Architect

* Senior Android Architect

* Software Architect

* System Administrator

* Director of Software Development

* QA Tester for Mobile Applications

You can apply directly here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2](http://jobvite.com/m?3Je6egw2)

Or you can contact me at jlotito@meetme.com. I'm a developer, so feel free to
ask specific developer-type questions.

------
azinman2
Empirical - San Francisco (remote maybe ok) ==================================

We're a spin-out from the MIT Media Lab building a "social filesystem." We're
the easiest way to organize all your app data in one place, shared and
socially playful.

Example: plan a trip to Germany -- mix existing calendar events, web page
links, and emails before you get there. Everyone automatically gets events put
in their phones calendar. Add photos from everyone's phones while you're
there. Add photos from the SLR via Dropbox. Reminisce and chat about any of it
later when you get back.

Oh and it's gorgeous and with extreme attention to UX.

==================================

We've raised a 1mm seed round from Floodgate, Greylock, Ben Ling (former fb
platform), and Scott Belsky (Behance now Adobe).

==================================

Looking for smart devs with great design sense or appreciation to build the
next Dropbox.

Our stack: scala+redis+Postgres on backend, iOS and later Android (also
scala).

Looking for people for any part of the stack, ideally full stack engineers.

Email: aaron@empiric.al

------
WWGaussDo
Stuph ([https://angel.co/stuph](https://angel.co/stuph),
[https://stuph.co](https://stuph.co)) is building its founding team! We are a
stealth startup creating a consumer product fueled by data mining and
information extraction. We are well funded and backed by top VCs. Our office
is located in San Francisco.

Our founder is an ex-googler who created Google Trends. Our team consists of
graduates of MIT, Cornell, RPI, and top international universities. Between us
we have worked at Google, Twitter and Amazon, and won a Kaggle competition. We
love math, algorithms and machine learning.

Do you like functional programming? We're using Clojure for our backend and
ClojureScript for our frontend. Knowing either isn't a requirement, but be
excited to learn!

We are looking for:

\- Frontend engineers with strong CS fundamentals

\- Experienced backend engineer with excellent system design and architecture
skills

\- Engineering interns who can hit the ground running.

Contact: artem@stuph.co

------
drachenstern
DFW Dallas Plano Frisco TX

Alkami Technology

[https://www.alkamitech.com/job-openings](https://www.alkamitech.com/job-
openings)

Looking for a few devops to help support our production environments, looking
for a few developers to ... develop. If you wanna look me up on the twitters I
can be found @jcolebrand and can give more details after you look around our
site. I can buy you a beer at the Gingerman or something and we can discuss
what's up.

Stacks: MSSQL, ASP.NET MVC+Razor, iOS (mostly wrapped), Android. All the good
stuff. VS2012/VS2013, etc.

Bonus: Daily catered in lunch, MacBook Pros for devs (or an Origin laptop
which is a tad beefier if you just can't handle OSX), Herman Miller Aerons,
etc.

What the hell do we do? We write online banking software for credit unions.
Think: really fancy reporting app, as we don't manage the pennies, we just
show transactions and do rollup reporting.

Seriously tho, if you're devops, and in the Plano/Frisco or commuting area,
we're in need!! :D

------
arram
ZeroCater (YC W11) is looking for a full-stack engineer to help feed the
world.

We're looking for full-stack engineers to join our team and help us feed the
world. Our stack consists of Python, Django, PostgreSQL, AngularJS. We move
quickly and deploy to EC2 multiple times a day. We're profitable and we’re
growing like crazy.

About You:

\- You're ridiculously in love with Python

\- You’ve got experience with Django or another MVC framework

\- You're constantly learning new technologies

\- You’ve built and shipped a project that you’re really proud of

\- You’re ready and willing to work on the full stack - backend, frontend, and
everything in between

Bonus Points:

\- You love food!

\- You appreciate good design, whether it’s a clean API or a beautiful UI

\- You've worked at other startups and loved it

Responsibilities:

\- Build customer- and restaurant-facing features to make their experience
awesome

\- Work on our internal tools to make our non-technical team as efficient as
possible

\- Dig into our data to find useful metrics or possible problems

\- Automate all the things!

To apply, send a note about yourself to tech+fullstack@zerocater.com, along
with your Github username, portfolio, resume, or some of your work.

------
sgman
August - San Francisco, CA
[http://www.august.com/jobs.html](http://www.august.com/jobs.html) We are
hiring a firmware/embedded systems engineer, a product manager, iOS and
android developers, and a UI/UX designer. August builds products that make
life simpler by allowing physical environments to respond seamlessly to
people’s behavior. We believe in building quality experiences for our
customers through elegance and simplicity. We have a lot planned for the
future, and are looking to build a team eager to join the ride. Our software
is currently built using Objective C, C, Javascript, Java, MongoDB, Node.JS,
and Redis. Our hardware uses Bluetooth 4.0 BLE and ARM microprocessors. You
can find out more at
[http://www.august.com/jobs.html](http://www.august.com/jobs.html). If this
sounds interesting to you, email us at jobs@august.com

------
_sy_
Instamotor -- San Francisco, CA && Remote -- H-1B/F-1 OK

Instamotor.com aims to be the world's first completely decentralized and
distributed car dealership. Since our launch on Hacker News, we have been
struggling to keep up with demand. Having raised a seed round, we are now
actively looking for help.

Skillsets we're hiring for:

-full-stack angularjs/ruby

-android dev

-devops to push code fast

email us: info@instamotor.com

------
adamb0mb1
PayScale - Seattle

Just closed $100,000,000 of financing with a Warburg Pincus (private equity
firm). We're looking to hire some engineers to work on our consumer products.
[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/04/24/warburg-pincus-to-
inv...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/04/24/warburg-pincus-to-invest-in-
payscale-a-compensation-data-firm/)

Succinctly put: we help people get paid what they're worth.

Why you want to work here:

* You want to work on a product that makes people's lives better

* You want to have a great work-life balance. Example: tomorrow is going to be really nice here in Seattle, so I'll be out on a boat.

* You want tons of input into the product

Why you wouldn't want to work here:

* You want to be told exactly what to do, and how to do it.

* You know one programming language, and we don't use it.

Apply online:
[http://www.payscale.com/about/jobs#SoftwareEngineer](http://www.payscale.com/about/jobs#SoftwareEngineer)

or just email me with questions: adamp at payscale

------
fecak
iROKO Partners - NYC

Help build “the Netflix of Africa” – and build it from scratch.

iROKO Partners Ltd is a well-funded, VC-backed startup with offices in New
York City and abroad. They are the world’s largest distributor of African
entertainment content online, referred to in Forbes as the “Netflix of
Africa”. The company boasts millions of monthly viewers and over one million
registered users. They are YouTube’s biggest partner in Africa and have
content distribution deals with Dailymotion, iTunes, Amazon, and Vimeo.

iROKO’s mission is to provide easier access and discovery of quality
entertainment content to hundreds of millions of people across a variety of
devices.

iROKO is looking for a web developer who has experience in streaming audio or
video, as well as a mobile developer (Android strength required) with similar
streaming experience.

Tech stack

On the front-end, iROKO builds standards-based websites with accessibility and
flexibility in mind. They hand-code organized, structured HTML and CSS while
enhancing the experience with things like jQuery using industry best-
practices.

On the back-end they are a LAMP / PHP shop. Relevant technologies/tools
include MySQL, MVC, AWS, Linux, Apache, Nginx, Memcached, Ruby, Chef, and
Hubot.

Perks

* You get to build the “Netflix of Africa” from scratch. Current web and mobile offerings are being completely rebuilt from the ground up. * Flexibility – the company aims to avoid employee burnout and will balance hard sprints with downtime and remote work. * Employees receive a professional development budget to use on books, conferences, and other learning opportunities. * Highly competitive salary/benefits packages and opportunity for milestone bonuses.

Note: some international travel may be required for iROKO jobs.

Apply to dave@fecak.com

------
essrand
Stitch Fix, San Francisco - CA Keywords: H1B, Full-time doing Machine Learning
and Python.

Looking for some one who can help me build and scale a machine learning
framework in Python. We use pandas, scipy, scikit-learn, ipython, R in our
Data Science Engineering Team.

Our product has machine learning algorithms at its core, Stitch Fix is an
algorithmic approach to e-commerce, a brilliant business idea that is doing
very well commercially. 100% of products sold are based on ML (machine
learning) recommendations.

Looking for great python hackers and ML enthusiasts. This team is also a place
to be if you are an engineer and want a stepping stone into the more
mathematical side of Machine Learning. We build and train models and run them,
scale them, A/B test all in day's work. shoot me an email at
bhaskar@stitchfix.com (I am one of the ML engineers in this team) if this post
makes you curious to learn more.

We are a young team so for this first hire remote is not possible.

------
crunchy_toast
Vancouver, BC, Canada. Working full-time as a PHP/RoR Programmer for DHX
Media.

DHX Media (Vancouver) Ltd. is an award-winning animation studio, which has
produced over 300 half hours of original children’s shows. We are also proud
to employ a team of more than 200 of Canada’s top artists, writers and
producers.

We are currently seeking a Programmer to assist in the maintenance and
development of an internal asset management system. In this position you will
be working in tandem with the lead developer and reporting to the IT Manager.
You should be comfortable working in a fast paced environment, well organized,
and familiar with modern programming methodologies.

Responsibilities Include:

\- Maintaining and implementing needed features in an existing asset
management system written in PHP/Zend Framework;

\- Taking part in the design and development of a new system written using
Ruby on Rails;

\- Working with various pieces of software (Adobe CS, Toon Boom, Maya) to
integrate/automate certain functionality.

High level of experience in:

\- PHP

\- Ruby on Rails

\- jQuery

\- GIT/Subversion

Working knowledge of / familiarity with:

\- ExtJS

\- Microsoft SQL Server and IIS Web Server

\- Python/MEL Scripting

\- Adobe Creative Suite (Flash, Photoshop, Illustrator, After Effects)

\- Autodesk Maya

\- Knowledge of Microsoft Server Products (Active Directory, Exchange, etc.),
Toon Boom Harmony and the animation industry is an asset

Other Assets:

\- Ability to excel in a fast paced environment, adapting to multiple demands
and shifting priorities

\- Strong communication and interpersonal skills

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite: Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
wrs
San Francisco, Seattle, possibly REMOTE.

CareZone (carezone.com) is hiring full-time backend and Android developers.

Not really that interested in increasing society's selfie-sharing efficiency?
Come help people who have real problems! Our service makes life easier for
people caring for other people.

Our team consists of really smart, nice people, and we all like to get stuff
done. Our SF and Seattle offices are in fun neighborhoods (Mission & Capitol
Hill). Developers get great hardware, unlimited book budgets, overengineered
coffee, all that stuff. Our founders (ex-Sun, Apple, Microsoft) are grownups
with experience building big systems and big companies. We have big plans and
plenty of funding.

Our current stack is Linux / Ruby / Rails / CoffeeScript / Backbone /
PostgreSQL / iOS / Android.

For details and to apply, see
[http://jobs.carezone.com/](http://jobs.carezone.com/), or drop me an email.

------
trekforever
Trapit - Palo Alto, CA - Full-time

Built with AI technology developed for DARPA, Trapit delivers highly relevant
recommendations based on rich contextual analysis of information and user
preferences.

Make amazing discoveries within our growing source library of blogs, journals,
magazines, and newspapers, or customize Trapit for your own content needs.
Leverage Trapit's ability to learn, adapt and improve. We offer organizational
content solutions in a powerful convergent experience.

==================================

We're currently looking for a full-time Javascript Engineer
[http://trapit.workable.com/jobs/7772](http://trapit.workable.com/jobs/7772)

### Requirements

\- Strong knowledge of web-related technologies

\- Strong knowledge of object oriented programming

\- Fluency in HTML5, CSS3, Javascript

\- Knowledge of a MVC javascript based framework such as Backbone, Angular,
Ember, Facebook React

### Benefits

\- Unlimited Vacation Policy

\- Flexible Working Hours (Able to work remotely from home on few days of the
week)

\- Premium health insurance

\- 401k

\- Stock options

\- Walking distance from CalTrain and Commuter Benefits

------
elobrien
SAN FRANCISCO – Senior iOS Developer for Founding Team

Snowledge ([http://snowledgeapp.com/](http://snowledgeapp.com/))

We are looking for a Senior iOS Developer with the technical vision to build
an app for the first true navigation and performance tracking platform for
skiing and snowboarding.

About the Company

Snowledge is a mobile and web-based navigation and performance tracking
community for the mountains. It equips skiers and snowboarders with valuable
inside knowledge to navigate and explore their mountains, GPS technology to
capture geotagged stats, photos, & videos, and a community to engage with each
other and members of the ski and snowboard industry.

We are a seed stage startup with years of involvement in the skiing &
snowboarding industry, including former Junior Olympic ski racing and current
competitive big mountain skiing experience. We’ve raised a seed round of
investment and partnered with 13 mountain resorts, in addition to a popular
weather and snow forecasting site, to help develop and test our beta.

Desired Skills & Experience

As a Senior iOS Developer, you will work directly with the founder to go from
mockups to working prototypes for a private beta group. You should be
comfortable working at all levels of the stack, obsessed with measuring
everything, detail oriented, and above all, hungry to succeed.

● B.S., M.S., or Ph.D. in Computer Science

● 4+ years of professional engineering experience

● Expert knowledge of the Objective-C language

● Proven track record of developing quality apps currently available in the
app store

● A mellow personality (but an insane work ethic)

Contact eric@snowledgeapp.com. Please include your resume, examples of apps
and sites you’ve worked on, and your Github profile.

------
misteroneill
Kindling (New York, NY, USA)
[http://www.kindlingapp.com/](http://www.kindlingapp.com/)

Lead Back-end Developer - Full-time

"Kindling is enjoyable software used by teams to discuss ideas, solve
problems, and pursue opportunities."

We're a small team that cares about craftsmanship and user experience. The
back-end is a LAMP stack and uses Zend framework. Additionally, we make use of
Elasticsearch and there is a Node web socket backed by Redis for real-time
notifications. The primary responsibilities of this role are
supporting/improving our RESTful API and making the big design decisions for
various features and infrastructure (one example: we need to move to a more
modern database abstraction layer).

Learn more: [http://www.kindlingapp.com/jobs/lead-developer-with-a-
missio...](http://www.kindlingapp.com/jobs/lead-developer-with-a-mission-full-
time/)

------
originalgremlin
San Diego, CA or Mountain View, CA. Relocation available to the right
candidate.

[http://www.storycloud.co/careers/](http://www.storycloud.co/careers/)

jobs@storycloud.co

\---

StoryCloud’s mission is to become the leading mobile backend as a service
provider. Our system empowers people to take control of their digital lives on
any device, everywhere.

We are funded, talented, ambitious, and working on very cool projects. Your
reasoned thoughts about internet-scale system design will always find a
receptive audience.

\---

Mobile Developer (Advanced JavaScript programming required. Android, iPhone,
and Apache Cordova experience desired.)

We envision a suite of specialized apps, each carrying the StoryCloud look and
feel but built on a subset of the API and tailored to a particular use case.
Your ingenuity and user experience design skills will frequently be tested as
you aim to build the cleanest, most intuitive, and most delightful mobile
experience for StoryCloud users.

------
alex4j
RelateIQ- Palo Alto, CA www.relateiq.com

We're working on relationship intelligence and are looking for a number of
different engineers to join the team. We're pretty open on backgrounds and
previous experience but would really like to find people who can add knowledge
to our team in areas of Machine Learning, Crawlers, Search, Distributed
systems, SRE, and our front end.

Our current stack is mostly Java with Cassandra, Mongo, and Postgres. We work
a lot with Hadoop Kafka and Storm. Our front end is mostly Angular, and we are
heavily invested in Docker for our infrastructure.

We're located in downtown Palo Alto. We're about 75 people, with about half
working in product development.

If you're interested in hearing about some of the projects were currently
working on, please email alexl@relateiq.com or message me here. We’re open to
relocating people and working with visa sponsorships, but we do want people
onsite with us.

------
nvader
San Francisco, CA. INTERN OK.

Blend Labs (blendlabsinc.com) is looking for excellent full-stack developers
and designers in San Francisco, CA. Many Americans will find themselves taking
out a home loan over the course of their life. Blend is looking to transform
the process of home loan origination by unifying all the stages of the home
lending process into one automated, intelligent platform.

We're a highly-motivated, passionate team of stellar people, dare I say so
myself, and the work here is both fun and challenging. Our app is mostly
developed in Nodejs and Angular. Shark and ElasticSearch also feature
prominently in our stack. Finally we have some back-end components built in
Python.

We're based out of a trendy office in Mid-Market, with great benefits and
perks. Come join us at
[https://jobs.lever.co/centrio](https://jobs.lever.co/centrio) and change the
face of home lending!

------
danmccorm
Shutterstock - New York, San Francisco, Berlin, Remote

We're hiring all sorts of software engineers and data scientists. We've got
some pretty fun problems -- image search, video search, storage scalability --
and an awesome team.

Take a peek at
[http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs](http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs)

~~~
canadiancreed
Was having a lookover of your available positions, but none of them stated
remote. Are all of them possibility of remote location?

------
zoba
CreativeLive, San Francisco - Potrero Hill

Hello! We are recruiting front end engineers, lead iOS engineers, data
engineers and senior node engineers. We primarily use Nodejs, MongoDB, and
Backbone. We are a relatively newly formed team (~1 year) and there is still
lots of space to make an impact.

CreativeLive delivers live, online creative education. We broadcast from our
studios in San Francisco and Seattle. You can check out more about us on our
CrunchBase profile:
[http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/creativelive](http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/creativelive)

You can find out more info on our jobs page
[http://www.creativelive.com/jobs](http://www.creativelive.com/jobs) , or, you
can contact me (an engineer) directly: chris.dzoba -at- OurDomain.com and I
will try to answer any questions, and pass you along to our HR folks.

------
RStillman
San Diego, Salt Lake City, Washington DC, Norfolk Virginia

Help them help us! We work with all the arms of the government providing real
time software solutions for military readiness. Even if you aren't a patriot
by nature- you'd love it here:

Full-time, 3 weeks paid vacation and 12 federal holidays, 401K matching,
flexible schedules, great pay, fun office culture including arcade games,
foosball, margarita machines, potluck lunches, football games/tailgating, and
we give to charity- a lot. In fact, all of our proceeds of our enterprise app:
Inspire, goes to Wounded Warriers.

NOW HIRING: Systems Engineers Software Engineers Database Developers DBAs
Business Analysts Sales Engineers and more!

If you are in the Virginia area, please come to our ___OPEN HOUSE_ __May
14th:[http://bit.ly/1nNub8h](http://bit.ly/1nNub8h)

Email a recruiter NOW: recruiting@innovasi.com or rstillman@innovasi.com

------
jason_wang
If you are a hacker/developer/engineer and you are passionate about data
security, email your resume and a link to your GitHub profile to:
jobs+hacker@truevault.com

Why is our job posting so short? We don’t want to waste your time with fluffy
marketing mumbo jumbo. We rather tell you why we are so passionate about our
mission over the phone.

Cheers,

The TrueVault team.

~~~
MichaelApproved
Hi Jason. Unrelated to jobs, I have a question about TrueVault that I've been
trying to solve. I'm really excited to try your service. I watched your
videos, read the blog and feel this is the solution for a new SaaS website
that I'm creating which stores PHI an PII.

I'd like to use your JS implementation to avoid having the data touch our
servers but I can't find anything about it in the documentation. Can you
please help me access this feature on TrueVault?

------
gmodena
Amsterdam, NL, Full-time, Improve Digital

We are an ad tech company looking for a Software Engineer and a BI developer
(internship) to join our growing Data Team in the Amsterdam office.

Software Engineer - Data Systems

Skills we are looking for include: Hadoop, AWS, experience with managing (and
mining) large datasets, JVM languages (scala).

[http://www.improvedigital.com/en/about/careers/software-
deve...](http://www.improvedigital.com/en/about/careers/software-development-
engineer-data-systems)

BI developer (Internship)

Design, implement and publish reports and dashboards by blending together
heterogeneous sources.

Prototype and productionize the delivery of data according to analytics use
cases

Keyword/skills include: R, stats, analytics, visualization

[http://www.improvedigital.com/en/about/careers/business-
inte...](http://www.improvedigital.com/en/about/careers/business-intelligence-
developer-amsterdam)

------
spigoon
Crowdtilt - San Francisco

charlie@crowdtilt.com

Full-time

Title: iOS Software Engineer

We're looking for a motivated and passionate individual to grow within our
existing iOS engineering team. This person will be working closely with our
exceptional UX/UI team, with the goal of shipping a beautiful, finished
product. Communication with the design team as well as our other development
team members will be crucial to successfully iterating on the app and
providing a consistent user experience across our platforms.

Responsibilities:

\- Architect and implement new, engaging, mobile experiences

\- Maintain and improve our existing features

\- Help us build out a great mobile team as we grow

\- Work closely with our UX/Design/API teams

\- Thrive in a fast-paced startup environment

What we're looking for:

\- Deep and intimate understanding of Objective-C/Cocoa

\- Passion for iOS best practices and design patterns

\- Strong familiarity with Git, XCode/AppCode, Instruments, etc.

\- Eagerness to collaborate with product managers, designers, and back-end
engineers

\- At least one app in the App Store and a public GitHub repository

------
adamwk
San Francisco, SOMA

Social Print Studio
[http://socialprintstudio.com](http://socialprintstudio.com)

We're looking for a full stack engineer to join our 26 person, fully
bootstrapped company. Our core products are Print Studio and Printstagram,
services designed for the next generation of photo printing. We're a fast
growing, profitable, and sustainable business with over 200k paying customers
to date. We work with Scala, Ruby PostgresSql primarily in our backend
services. Hopefully you'll be into some of those but we also would like
someone who would help out on Front End projects from time to time.

This is an opportunity for individuals interested in working with a small team
on a variety of systems. If you're interested, check out our sites and send me
an email, adam@sps.io.

No ninjas or rockstars, and we can promise we'll never hire a "Growth Hacker"
either.

Pirates ok. \- Adam

------
zain
Lovely, San Francisco: [http://livelovely.com](http://livelovely.com). Looking
for a senior developer, a software engineer in test, an iOS developer, a
product manager, and a product designer.

We're the prettiest entrant in a traditionally un-pretty industry: real
estate. This is an entrenched industry that is overdue for some innovation,
and a great opportunity to work on improving the difficult experience of
finding a home.

It's a great time to join, because we've recently hit an inflection point,
especially in SF where it's hard to find an apartment. We're on Lifehacker
today, featured in this month's WIRED magazine, and last week, 7x7 named us
one of the top startups changing the world.

I run engineering -- ex-YC, Django dev, been in the real estate space most of
my life. I'd be happy to answer any of your questions: zain@livelovely.com.

------
fecak
Noom - NYC (Chelsea)

Noom is a health and wellness software company building mobile applications
that have been downloaded over 20 million times worldwide. The company is
fully committed to creating beautiful and functional products that enable
users to live better and healthier lives. Noom’s headquarters is a spacious
and bright gallery building in Chelsea, where ‘Noomers’ enjoy free daily
gourmet lunches prepared by their in-house chef. Noom recently received a
significant investment round and needs to expand their engineering team.

Noom’s Engineering Culture

Noom engineers are expected to contribute to a variety of projects, so it is
not uncommon to work on the iOS or Android clients one week and the Python and
Tomcat servers the next. Engineering efforts are broken into missions that
generally last 4-6 months, with teams that may include cross-functional
members from product and design. Once a mission is complete, engineers
transition to a new mission which is likely to include an entirely new set of
technologies. Noom practices include continuous build process, regular code
reviews, and weekly deployments. Noom engineering moves fast – this means they
always use the best tools for the job, or build them if necessary.

Their stack includes Nginx, Spring MVC, mySQL, and MongoDB for web and a
hybrid approach with native Android and iOS SDK’s in Java and Objective-C
mixed with HTML5 where appropriate.

The company is currently seeking Senior Engineers as well as Senior Designers
(for both web and mobile).

Noom is a close group with a family feel. All Noomers receive 100% company-
paid health insurance, $200 monthly health and wellness stipends, and a $700
annual gadget budget. The company offers flexible work schedules, stock
options, competitive salaries, substantial paid time-off, and the opportunity
to work with a skilled team making a difference. The company was named by
Crain’s New York as a Best Place to Work in 2013.

apply to dave@fecak.com

------
andylei
Addepar - Mountain View, CA & New York, NY (FULL TIME)

We're a technology company building the next generation infrastructure for
finance. Check out our careers page[1] for details or apply by emailing your
resume to careers@addepar.com.

[1] [https://addepar.com/careers/](https://addepar.com/careers/)

------
jeffschenck
CHEWSE - San Francisco, CA - Full Time

We're Chewse, and we make office lunches awesome again. We believe good food
is a powerful force for uniting people, and we want to wield it to build
stronger communities everywhere.

We are a young startup and a small, passionate team that's hungry to tackle
really big problems. We're located in a work loft in San Francisco's SOMA
neighborhood. We have a kitchen. (And we like to use it.)

We're hiring for two positions:

FULL-STACK ENGINEER: [https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/full-stack-
engineer/](https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/full-stack-engineer/)

JAVASCRIPT ENGINEER: [https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/ux-and-javascript-
engineer/](https://www.chewse.com/#/jobs/ux-and-javascript-engineer/)

If you're passionate about good food and good people, reach out — I'm eager to
hear from you!

------
sashthebash
Contentful - [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) \-
Berlin, Germany (VISA)

We are hiring for several full time positions:

1\. Android Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/7793](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/7793)

2\. Dev Ops -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/8221](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/8221)

3\. JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980)

4\. Ruby / Rails Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2954](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2954)

5\. Elasticsearch / Lucene Engineer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2957](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2957)

------
standyro
PK4 Media - Los Angeles, CA / El Segundo, CA

PK4 Media is looking for a design obsessed front-end developer to join our
team in El Segundo, CA. We're building a cross-platform cloud based ad-server
and we're looking with someone with a finely tuned creative eye to help build
our web interfaces and management tools. We're a small development team and
looking to make our first design focused hire.

::::: Skills :::::

\- BS degree in a technical or design discipline or equivalent experience

\- Front end UI/UX design skills

\- 1 - 3 years experience in web development

\- Well versed in Adobe Creative Suite, HTML5, CSS3, LESS/SASS

\- Familiarity with responsive design, Javascript

\- Detail oriented, self motivated

::::: Bonus points :::::

\- Any experience with version control (Git, Github), Ruby on Rails, template
languages (ERB, HAML)

\- Familiarity with SVG, D3.js, WebGL

::::: Perks :::::

\- Macbook Air and large monitor

\- Full benefits

\- Dog-friendly office

\- Endless coffee, stocked refrigerator, pool table

Email me at stand {at} pk4media.com if you're interested.

[http://pk4media.com](http://pk4media.com)

------
alexshipillo
Influitive - Toronto, Canada - Marketing Operations Manager

We're looking for a technical-focused marketer to lead our website, SEO and
CRO efforts, helping us convert more traffic into inbound leads.

We're a well-funded startup that already generates more than a thousand
inbound inquiries per month - now we want to take our demand generation
efforts to the next level. We're creating a new category of B2B marketing
software in the advocate marketing space and our funding team previously built
Eloqua, the marketing automation platform that was bought by Oracle for $871M.

Feel free to send me questions directly at alex@influitive.com, or see the
full job description at [http://influitive.com/company/careers-
influitive/inbound-mar...](http://influitive.com/company/careers-
influitive/inbound-marketing-marketing-operations-manager-toronto/)

------
telesign
TeleSign - Marina del Rey, CA -
[http://www.telesign.com/](http://www.telesign.com/) IS HIRING!

Calling all Senior Python Developers to join our global HQ team in sunny West
Los Angeles (Marina Del Rey 90292). We just completed our Series B funding of
$40MM, here's a Forbes shout-out -
[http://onforb.es/QVrCpR](http://onforb.es/QVrCpR). Requirements include:
solid PYTHON exp, relational databases, NoSQL data stores, agile & scrum,
T-SQL, Git, Mercurial, Subversion.

EMAIL MICHELLE@TELESIGN.COM with your cv/resume. All roles are onsite and we
offer assistance in your relocation to West Los Angeles, CA. We have super
rich benefits & perks too! (dog-friendly office, free car washes & gym
membership, fully-stocked kitchen ETC)

Marina del Rey. Sunnyvale. London. Belgrade, Serbia. LATAM. APAC.

------
ce1
Software Engineer - Backend (Java/Python)

Berlin, Germany (relocation, we'll help)

More info through career (at) minodes.com

What we do: At Minodes, we develop cutting-edge products for in-store
analytics, marketing attribution and iBeacon services. Our product provides
actual insights and enhances the experience of millions of shoppers at leading
retailers across various industry segments. We are growing fast and are
looking for passionate people that can make things happen and have fun at it.
Sounds promising?

What you will do: We are looking for a top software engineer to join our
ambitious and talented team that is responsible for the development of our in-
store analytics and marketing products and the data infrastructure that
handles millions of data points every day. As we expand our products, you will
help tackle many challenges along the way, ranging from hardware to software,
to make our platform more robust and efficient. If you are looking to have
real impact and a say in a future-ready product, this is for you.

And about you:

* You must have strong computer science fundamentals including a deep understanding of data structures and distributed algorithms.

* You have extensive experience with highly scalable web based systems, designing web APIs, managing plus analysing large datasets, and data visualisation.

* You care deeply about performance and performance monitoring.

* You are a polyglot programmer who uses the right language for the job and are not married to any for philosophical reasons - with expertise in one of the following technologies, proficiency in several, and curiosity about the rest: Java, Python, JavaScript, Ember.js, SQL and NoSQL databases, Unix-based systems.

* You are more pragmatic than idealistic when it comes to software development. You know how to compromise and can strike the right balance between a perfect solution and delivery on time and under budget.

------
Kinsail_CTO
McLean, VA FULLTIME - Kinsail

Kinsail enables to the government to use technology. We are a successful and
established start-up that is beating out the old guard of government
contractors left and right. We currently do a lot of work in the recreation
and hunting space - National Park Service, Forest Service, Fish and Wildlife,
etc.

We are looking for software developers of all experience levels to help evolve
our platform to meet the changing needs of our clients. On the senior side, we
are looking for .NET experience, but smart candidates that can learn our stack
are also encouraged to apply. We develop ASP.NET, ASP, SQL Server, iOS,
Android, Knockout.js, TypeScript, and others.

Full details at [http://careers.kinsail.com](http://careers.kinsail.com) Feel
free to apply through that link or email me directly jalcauskas at kinsail
with any questions.

------
neiljohnson
London, UK - Permanent, full time, on-site. Lumi -
[https://lumi.do](https://lumi.do)

Lumi helps people to discover new content based on their browsing history.
Brought to you by the people who started Last.fm.

We're looking for developers to work on

* Our Django app

* Backend services and middleware

* Android/iOS apps

* Our Recommendation Engine

We are also looking for a

* Product Lead

* Design Lead

Our stack is mostly Python backed by Cassandra, Elastic Search and Postgres.
We'd like you to know a bit of everything and a lot of something.

Reasons to be interested in Lumi

* Founders with recognised pedigree

* A small but extremely strong engineering team

* With funding imminent, about to grow rapidly - a great time to join

* A really cool product that /could/ go onto take over the world :-)

* Genuinely hard and interesting machine learning/data retrieval problems requiring original research.

Either launch a CV at jobs@lumi.do, or get in touch personally if you'd like
to chat first.

[https://lumi.do/about/jobs](https://lumi.do/about/jobs)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events. Think "Kayak for sports/music/theater tickets."

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

Android Engineer — Our Android app is at a nascent stage, with just one
fulltime engineer working on it. Our iOS app is used by millions; we want our
Android app to get there too. We're looking for someone to help make that
happen:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer)

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are
instantly connected to nearby drivers. We currently operate in cities all
across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth
excites you, this is the place to be! We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
      - Android Engineers
      - iOS Engineers
      - DevOps Engineers
      - Data Architects
      - Data Analysts
      - Product Managers
      - Product Designers
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? kiana a/t lyft
d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or whatever to discuss. Incredible team, top
medical & dental, open vacation policy, catered lunches, snacks, dogs,
equipment, etc. \-----

------
benologist
REMOTE.

Salary + profit sharing.

PuzzleBoss are looking for someone with experience who can lead our growth on
iTunes and Play, from the comfort of your home, with a salary and a piece of
our net profit.

We're a modestly profitable, bootstrapped team of 4 (2x usa, 2x costa rica)
making apps that are borderline game/hobby/activity for mobile (desktop+web
coming when resource allow). Our first app is a series of very popular jigsaw
puzzles [1] with individual customers purchasing _dozens_ of titles and
demanding more, this still has room for another 10x growth with your help, and
we're introducing our next product later this month.

Ping me at benlowry@outlook.com.

[1]: [https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Dm...](https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-
alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=puzzleboss) premium

------
anthonyu
Venice Beach (Los Angeles), CA:

Snapchat is hiring!

We just pushed out our biggest release yet today, and everyone is talking
about it! Come help us create the next seismic change in personal
communications.

We offer amazing benefits, great offices right on the Venice Beach boardwalk,
two meals daily by our private chef, and a seat on the rocket ship. We are
incredibly well funded, yet still retain the startup vibe.

We are looking for full-time, local, generalist coders, front-end web devs,
and data scientists. Please be smart, have a strong background in computer
science, strong coding skills, and a passion to get great things done.

Apply through via [[http://grnh.se/4v8agh](http://grnh.se/4v8agh)], and feel
free to ping me directly if you have any questions or need anything. My email
is 'anthony' followed by the at sign and my company's domain name.

------
dannyv
San Francisco based Weebly is looking for Android and Full Stack Developers.
[http://www.weebly.com/jobs/](http://www.weebly.com/jobs/)

Weebly gives millions of people a surprisingly easy and affordable way to
create a site that is as unique as they are. Running over 2% of all websites
on the Internet, Weebly allows people to start their own business, communicate
with their clients, showcase their achievements, and be an authority on
personal and professional interests.

The office culture at Weebly encourages new ideas and teamwork above all else.
Our team is collaborative and sociable. We actually enjoy spending our daily
Weebly sponsored lunches together, and look forward to our monthly special
outings. We also stay happy and healthy with yoga classes, massages, and
_fierce_ games of ping-pong.

------
espinchi
Pixable, New York City. Android Engineer

We're looking for an Android developer to help our Android team take our
application to the next level. You should be comfortable in a fluid start-up
environment and bring an energetic, fun and creative approach to your work.

We just moved to a pretty cool office in Wall Street, New York. But you don't
have to wear a tie :)

You will be:

* Taking part in a small team of 3-6 highly skilled developers that care about software quality * Reviewing the code of your team mates in a pull request based workflow * Collaborating day-to-day with product managers, designers, backend engineers * Iterating on a 2-week sprint cycle * Writing tons of code. And refactoring it until it shines

You have to have:

* Shipped and iterated on Android applications. Shows us some examples! * Excellent coding skills * Care for software quality * A good eye for design and usability

Ping me at pablo@pixable.com!

------
tomhallett
Tout.com - San Francisco, CA

Tout is hiring Ruby Backend and Full-stack developers.

We're an engineering team of 7, who work with a pretty flat structure. Our
process is aligned closely to project teams, so we look for developers who can
be the "CEO" of their project: work with product/sales to flush out
requirements; work with QA to come up with a test plan; work with Devops to
discuss scaleability and infrastructure.

You get to work on and take pride in every detail of what you work on.

We focus on TDD/BDD (rspec, cucumber/capybara/phantomjs, jasmine). We are
working on a plan to go from 3 deploys a week to continuous deployment.

All of the usuals for a vc startup: very competitive compensation,
health/dental/vision, catered breakfast every day, catered team lunch on
Fridays, ping pong, musical instruments.

Email me to setup a 30 minute phone screen, tom@tout.com

------
atto
FortyTwo — Mountain View, CA — Frontend / mobile / backend (H1B okay, read
below)

Hi all, I'm Andrew from FortyTwo. We're a well-funded Series A startup (~10
engineers) in Mountain View building
[https://www.kifi.com/](https://www.kifi.com/). It's a lot more than a
bookmarking service: we're building a search engine and content discovery
system that blows away what's out there by letting you organize everything
super easily, while not asking you to change your searching habits. We have a
product that we love, and have lots to do still.

Right now, we're looking hard for:

• Frontend - we're building a cross-browser browser extension and a site using
AngularJS. Ideal candidate is very comfortable with JavaScript, at least one
backend (non-JS) language, and has used a thick-client MV* style framework.
Full description is here:
[http://www.42go.com/frontend.html](http://www.42go.com/frontend.html)

• Mobile - we're building an iOS client as well as starting an Android client.
Ideal candidate has experience releasing consumer mobile products, and has
strong engineering skills to make an efficient and pleasant-to-use app. More
here: [http://www.42go.com/mobile.html](http://www.42go.com/mobile.html)

• Backend / Full stack - we use Scala, Play!, and Akka to build a highly-
available, reactive backend to serve our clients. Ideal candidate has
experience on the JVM, functional programming, and continuous deployment. More
here:
[http://www.42go.com/join_us.html#backend](http://www.42go.com/join_us.html#backend)

We blog at [http://eng.42go.com](http://eng.42go.com), so check out some of
the stuff we're working on. We're okay to sponsor H1Bs, but prefer Bay Area
candidates already so we can move faster. To apply, email towel@42go.com with
your resume/github/LinkedIn.

------
tmatthew
NYC. Dublin. Limerick. VISA.

Gilt - www.Gilt.com

We have small, autonomous teams. Decentralized decision-making. Scala. NoSQL.
Team ownership of end-to-end quality. Support for open source technologies. A
friction-free production environment. Distributed systems. Continuous
delivery. Simplicity. Automation.

==============================================================

More than 50 percent of Gilt’s traffic–and more than 40 percent of our
revenue–comes from mobile devices, and we expect these numbers to increase
over time. Given this projected growth, the Gilt Mobile team continuously
works to discover new and better ways to build the lightest, fastest mobile
experiences possible. That means developing custom applications that can
successfully release millions of push notifications within seconds, devising
ways to automate testing to match people’s behaviors, and creating the most
elegant user experiences in the industry. The dynamic nature of our operations
means that there’s always something new to learn, develop and explore.

Think an iOS role is for you? Apply here:
[http://www.gilt.com/careers/job/r1602/](http://www.gilt.com/careers/job/r1602/)

==============================================================

We are looking for Product Managers, Systems Engineers, Leads, Front-End
Architects, Business Intelligence Engineers, Network Engineers, Big Data
Scientists and more.

Check out our openings here:
[http://www.gilt.com/careers/department/technology-product-
ma...](http://www.gilt.com/careers/department/technology-product-management/)

Feel free to apply through our website or email me directly.

==============================================================

Also, check out our tech blog for the date of our free tech courses:
[http://tech.gilt.com/](http://tech.gilt.com/)

------
ashearer
Care Thread · Providence, RI · local or remote

We’re looking for developers to help us improve the way healthcare is
delivered. We build real-time web and mobile clinical collaboration software
that aims to improve outcomes through better communication and care
coordination, both inside and outside the hospital. We’re funded through
investment, customer revenue, and grant-backed research projects.

We’re looking for help developing our clients for web, iOS, and Android, as
well as our server platform, which uses WebSockets, node.js, PostgreSQL,
RabbitMQ, and Python. Work arrangements are flexible, and can scale from
contract work to a full-time position. We’re also looking for a part-time
Linux system administrator who can help with customer deployments and clinical
integrations.

If you’re interested, please contact the CTO at jobs@carethread.com.

------
telesign
TeleSign - Marina del Rey, CA -
[http://www.telesign.com/](http://www.telesign.com/) IS HIRING!

Calling all Senior Python Developers to join our global HQ team in sunny West
Los Angeles (Marina Del Rey 90292). We just completed our Series B funding of
$40MM, here's a Forbes shout-out -
[http://onforb.es/QVrCpR](http://onforb.es/QVrCpR). Requirements include:
solid PYTHON exp, relational databases, NoSQL data stores, agile & scrum,
T-SQL, Git, Mercurial, Subversion.

EMAIL MICHELLE@TELESIGN.COM with your cv/resume. All roles are onsite and we
offer assistance in your relocation to West Los Angeles, CA. We have super
rich benefits & perks too! (dog-friendly office, free car washes & gym
membership, fully-stocked kitchen ETC)

------
fmela
Connectifier
([http://www.connectifier.com/careers](http://www.connectifier.com/careers))
is located in sunny Newport Beach, CA.

Every month millions of jobs are left unfilled. This means people look for
work longer, companies move slower, and products and services that we all want
don't get delivered. Recruiting is a $400 billion per year industry, and there
is ample room to make it better. Connectifier is a small but quickly growing
venture-backed startup that’s passionate about solving the hiring problem. We
build software to streamline the recruiting process and connect talented
candidates with the companies looking to hire them. Join us to be an early
employee at a fast growing startup!

Our engineering team has a depth of talent from places like Google, Microsoft
Research, Berkeley National Lab, Carnegie Mellon, and Stanford. We’re
committed to helping each other learn and grow while having a blast, and we’re
looking for developers that are smart, ambitious, and get things done. We
mostly work in Java, but you’ll get bonus points for server/backend, Scala,
HTML, JavaScript, or machine learning experience. You’ll get to design and
develop large scale data processing systems, work alongside a talented set of
peers, and make an impact beyond what is possible at a large, bureaucratic
company.

We offer a highly competitive salary and stock compensation package, including
100% employee coverage for medical, dental, life, and disability insurance. We
also provide lunch and a fully-stocked snack bar & coffee station. To
decompress, we play table tennis at the office, or volleyball at the beach
(walking distance!).

Placing the right people in the right jobs is hard, and since we took on this
challenge, we've already helped hundreds of companies, from fledgling startups
to the Fortune 100s, find and recruit the best talent. We want to improve
people's lives by helping them work somewhere they love. If you want to help
us change the world and drive the economy forward, shoot us an email at
jobs+hn@connectifier.com

------
unstoppable
Fairfax VA (Washington DC area)

Full time. careers at investorguide.com

Position: Senior Mobile Dev, full time, on site only (relocation okay).

Our sites educate and entertain 50+ million people a year. Work on something
with actual scale. Mostly LAMP backends, but we love the right tool for the
job. We're looking for a mobile dev with some Android & iOS experience. You'll
do mobile development for various education & mobile apps, rock that code
review, and enjoy what you're doing (we don't hire people who don't). Because
we get a crazy amount of web traffic, we can direct a lot to our mobile apps
and make awesome new ideas blow up overnight.

Please mention HN, an app you've developed, and the largest team you've worked
with. Your email will go straight to the Director of Technology (me) and skip
the HR folks.

------
owensbla
* Update to original post ([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679655))

Coolhouse Labs – Harbor Springs, MI (Onsite, Internships, Contracts)

We're also looking for some design interns and one front end development
intern!

Designer interns -> See
[http://isaacpvl.com/coolhouse/](http://isaacpvl.com/coolhouse/)

Front end dev intern -> Typical HTML/CSS/Javascript chops would be perfect! We
need someone that can work with designers to translate their mockups to web.

Again, I'd love to chat (blake@coolhouselabs.com) if you think you'd be a good
fit; we're looking for people passionate about the space above all else. These
internships will be a great opportunity to build some awesome products with
amazing teams!

------
nqureshi
GoCardless (YCS11) - London, UK

We are looking for a senior backend software engineer to join our team to help
us build our next wave of products. Our product is primarily built in Ruby and
JavaScript, using frameworks like Ruby on Rails and Angular. We strongly
believe in test-driven development, and deploy code multiple times daily.

You will have the opportunity to contribute to different areas of our code
base, and build open source frameworks like Hutch, or Statesman along the way.

On a day-to-day basis, you will be:

\- Building out internal services to communicate with international banking
systems.

\- Helping us to scale our services to serve our fast growing merchant base.

\- Working on systems to intelligently identity-check and risk-assess new
customers and merchants.

To apply, email Milz (milz@gocardless.com). Please include your expected
salary and the date you'd be available to start.

------
jeffepp
Ambassador ([https://getAmbassador.com](https://getAmbassador.com)) - Detroit

We help businesses turn their customers into brand ambassadors. We're changing
word-of-mouth on the web.

We focus on the rapid production, testing, and deployment of beautiful code
and design. We make our product team's job as creative and simple as possible.
No outdated management models, we get real work done and solve large problems.
Success is measured through the enjoyment of our customers.

========

The Perks

========

* Food - Whether you're vegan or on a macrobiotic diet, we'll make sure you're covered. Friday lunches are a pastime.

* Benefits - Competitive salary, options, and healthcare. Happy faces every morning.

* Remote or Relocate - We hire the best people, no matter where they are or plan to be.

* Play - You'll want a paddle at your desk to fight off incoming table tennis balls. Ninja backhand required.

==========

Join our ranks

==========

Backend Web Engineer

Our REST API is our bread and butter and the heart and soul of Ambassador's
products, meaning you'll always be on the forefront of product development. A
passion for writing elegant and efficient code is a must as is experience in
any # of modern scripting languages and frameworks. Experience with Python and
Django is preferred. Knowledge of Django Rest Framework is a plus.

Frontend Web Engineer

You'll have a wide-ranging experience across various products, bridging the
gap between design and reality. You should have an eye for good design and UX,
experience in either is a huge plus. Your JavaScript, HTML, and CSS skills
must be top-notch, and you should already have experience working in
JavaScript frameworks such as Angular. Experience with UI toolkits such as
Bootstrap and preprocessors such as LESS are a plus.

------
jaymod
Epoxy ([http://epoxy.tv](http://epoxy.tv)) in Venice, CA (Los Angeles; full
time, onsite)

Senior Node.js, Rails, Front-end and Data Engineering

[http://epoxy.tv/jobs](http://epoxy.tv/jobs)

Epoxy builds exceptional software for online video creators and viewers. Our
tools help YouTubers and networks optimize their businesses and deepen the
relationship with their audience. Our channel experiences provide viewers with
new ways to connect with and experience the content they love.

Epoxy was founded by designers, engineers and entrepreneurs who are passionate
about product and solving problems. Our backgrounds include Stanford, Brown,
IDEO, Adobe, Mixpanel, Google/YouTube and Team Downey. There are a number of
senior engineering positions we'd like to hire for specifically, but we're
absolutely interested in hiring smart people who don't exactly fit any of
those particular positions. In general, we look for:

* BS or MS in Computer Science, a related degree from a top-tier program or the equivalent experience and mastery in industry

* Substantial real-world engineering experience with products shipped

* Strong, well articulated opinions on product design and engineering issues along with genuine flexibility and enthusiasm for approaches other than your own

* Preference for fast-moving markets, products, teams and the sometimes-ambiguous and fickle nature of early-stage startups

* High personal value on culture and culture fit in a job

* Deep sense of personal product ownership and long-term interest in developing technical and soft skills

We're building on a thoroughly modern stack including Ruby, Rails, Node.js,
MongoDB and friends.

Sound like something for you? Check out more complete descriptions at
[http://epoxy.tv/jobs](http://epoxy.tv/jobs) or drop us a line at
jobs@epoxy.tv. Thanks!

------
ned_roberts
StrataCloud - Atlanta, GA - FULLTIME LOCAL

We're doing some pretty neat things in the virtualization/datacenter
management space. We've got a distributed, scalable backend written in Erlang
and Python, fronted by a web application written in Coffeescript using Node.js
and Backbone. We have some marquee customers already and are looking to grow
significantly this year.

On the technical side we're looking for developers to work on the product
(frontend and backend) as well as develop an expansive automated test suite.
We're currently a small team and want to hire people like ourselves: smart,
motivated individuals who enjoy the challenge of growing a company.

In additional to technical folks we're also looking for the following:

* Account Executives

* Sales Engineering

* Marketing manager

* Account Management/Support

If you're interested contact me at doo@stratacloud.com

------
andygeers
Hubbub.co.uk - London

Hubbub is on a mission to save independent food shops, letting people buy from
their local high street shops with the same convenience as an online
supermarket. We're just in the midst of closing a round of investment from a
leading London VC and numerous angels, including people behind Graze,
LOVEFiLM, Secret Escapes and Zoopla, and hiring some talented developers is
one of our first priorities.

Hubbub is hiring for UX and core platform developers, and offering a year's
supply of free bacon (or equivalent) to successful candidates. We use Ruby on
Rails for our main platform but also have mobile apps and use all sorts of
different technologies.

For more details and how to apply:
[http://developers.hubbub.co.uk/](http://developers.hubbub.co.uk/)

------
iamclovin
San Francisco. Singapore

Full-time and/or Internships for the summer.
[https://www.nitrous.io/jobs](https://www.nitrous.io/jobs)

We are shaping the way developers work in the future and we are building a
product that developers love and use everyday:
[https://twitter.com/nitrousio/favorites](https://twitter.com/nitrousio/favorites)

We've recently been armed with $6.65M in Series A funding from some great
investors and we also have on board James Yu (Co-Founder of Parse), Joe Stump
(Co-Founder of Sprintly/SimpleGeo), Tobi Luttke (Rails core and CEO of
Shopify) as our advisors.

We just signed a lease for a great office space in South Park, San Francisco
and we're looking forward to some exciting product launches in the next year!

------
hk421
BrightTALK | San Francisco, London, New York | Full-Time

We're looking for talented, driven people to help us change how professionals
learn and communicate. We offer competitive salaries with great benefit
packages and the chance to work in one of three of the world's most desirable
cities: San Francisco, New York City and London. Our team is full of bright,
creative, hardworking, enthusiastic and dedicated people who want to build
something big.

We're hiring across the board; in San Francisco, we're looking for Customer
Success, Systems Integration Engineering, an Email platform engineer, some
marketing positions and a video producer.

check out our openings here:
[https://www.brighttalk.com/pages/careers](https://www.brighttalk.com/pages/careers)

------
philipkimmey
# ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ #

Rover.com - SEATTLE

Let's make a checklist...

1\. You love dogs. Check, we got that =>
[https://www.rover.com/rovercam/](https://www.rover.com/rovercam/)

2\. You want in on the collaborative consumption marketplace trend. Check, we
got that.

3\. You think dog boarding is a niche market (but actually the market is
bigger than all of online advertising!) Uh-huh, check.

4\. You want all the stuff a good startup has -- modern dev practices, lots of
autonomy, great team, lots of funding, etc. Check, go that too.

Yeah, we got all that stuff. Check it out:
[http://jobs.rover.com](http://jobs.rover.com).

# ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ #

    
    
                                        _
                                     ,:'/   _..._
                                    // ( `""-.._.'
                                    \| /    6\___
                                    |     6      4
                                    |            /
                                    \_       .--'
                                    (_'---'`)
                                    / `'---`()
                                  ,'        |
                  ,            .'`          |
                  )\       _.-'             ;
                 / |    .'`   _            /
               /` /   .'       '.        , |
              /  /   /           \   ;   | |
              |  \  |            |  .|   | |
               \  `"|           /.-' |   | |
                '-..-\       _.;.._  |   |.;-.
                      \    <`.._  )) |  .;-. ))
                      (__.  `  ))-'  \_    ))'
                          `'--"`  jgs  `"""`
    
    
    

# ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ # ~ #

------
jxtx
Baltimore MD, Galaxy Project at Johns Hopkins, Software Engineers and
Researchers: [http://taylorlab.org/joining/](http://taylorlab.org/joining/)

Galaxy is a software framework that (a) enables researchers to store, analyze,
visualize and share genomic data and (b) provides genomic tool developers with
the ability to deploy their tools within a complete analysis framework.
Thousands of researchers worldwide use Galaxy on a daily basis. Galaxy is an
open source project committed to the openness of scientific enterprise and is
free for all.

We do work in Distributed and high-perfomance computing, visualization,
informatics and data analysis and integration, and applied bioinformatics, and
more.

Interested in building software to do science? Contact james@taylorlab.org

------
chetanahuja
Packetzoom.com Full Time SF Bay Area. VISA ok. REMOTE considered for perfect
candidate. Job: Packet wrangling in C/C++ on mobile platforms. Extra credit
for candidates with experience in rooting around Android internals and/or
experience designing secure protocols.

We're changing how mobile apps connect to the cloud. We're a team of veterans
who're serious about the work and much less so about the usual trappings of
silicon valley culture. We don't do whiteboard coding interviews because we
believe in actual working code as the true measure of your skills. We know
what work-life balance actually means and encourage the whole team to keep
some. It's the only way to keep the team happy for the long haul.

Write to me directly at my chetan at company domain

------
possiblymaybe
J.Crew:

Front End Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/13271332?trk=job_view_br...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/13271332?trk=job_view_browse_map)

Senior Front End Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/13269532](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/13269532)

Senior Software Engineer:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/11818768?trk=jobs_search_...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/11818768?trk=jobs_search_public_seo_page)

Web Operations Manager:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/9951675?trk=jobs_search_p...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/9951675?trk=jobs_search_public_seo_page)

------
peacelp
New York Full time Local (Remote considered but not preferred) Trusted Insight
Disrupt institutional Finance. YC partners, Founder Fund, and Data Collective
are investors amongst others.

Trusted Insight isan Angellist for people that manage $1 Billon dollars or
more. We have over 100,000 members and counting.

We are looking for full stack or back-end developers with Python/ Django
Experience with jQuery (preferred) UI / UX design skills (preferred) Strong
experience with SQL databases

Please email me at Alex or info (at) thetrustedinsigh(dot)com with: \- GitHub
profile or equivalent. Please point out some code, project or open source
contributions you are particularly proud of! \- Resume A link to your LinkedIn
is fine \- What interests you with Trusted Insight

------
gatsby
42Floors ([http://42floors.com/](http://42floors.com/))

San Francisco, CA

We're looking for extremely talented people to help us bring the commercial
real estate industry into the 21st century.

Hiring salespeople, operations coordinators, data analysts, market
researchers, admins/EAs, full stack engineers, and back-end engineers. (Apply:
[http://42floors.com/jobs](http://42floors.com/jobs))

All positions are full time, SF-based.

YC W12, $18m in funding from NEA, Bessemer, Thrive, SV Angel, etc.
([http://42floors.com/investors](http://42floors.com/investors))

Learn more about us here:
[http://42floors.com/press](http://42floors.com/press) or email me with any
questions!

------
chrome_alley
Ad Hoc Labs - Los Angeles - Full Time, Remote considered

Ad Hoc Labs is the maker of the privacy and temporary phone number app Burner
([http://burnerapp.com](http://burnerapp.com)). We are a small team of very
talented and driven engineers from companies like Yahoo!, Nokia, Amazon,
Whisper, and Grindr, all passionate about reinventing privacy and
communication for the mobile era. We believe this is a growing market and are
backed in our vision by some of the best venture firms in the business,
including Venrock, Founder Collective, 500 startups, and many notable angel
investors.

Find out more about our job openings here:
[http://web.burnerapp.com/careers](http://web.burnerapp.com/careers)

------
conanbatt
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired SEVEN full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works! We're looking for people who want to work
with:

    
    
      *   Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)
      *   Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)
      *   iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app, with a tiny mobile team)
      *   Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!
      *   Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. 
    

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!).

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire, and we love hiring people with entrepreneur and startup
ambitions.

We are also always looking for international people interested in moving to
the US and can help you secure a visa.

We recently launched a service that's being called the "Netflix for books" and
are really excited about it.

Read more here: [http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at gabriel at
scribd.com.

------
rhc2104
Dropbox - San Francisco, CA & New York, NY

We're working on a lot of interesting stuff. Personally, I think Project
Harmony is really cool: [https://www.dropboxatwork.com/2014/04/get-closer-
look-projec...](https://www.dropboxatwork.com/2014/04/get-closer-look-project-
harmony-video/)

Here is the Glassdoor page for Dropbox:
[http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE41...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE415350.11,18.htm)

[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs)

If you would like to apply, send me an email at ronald@dropbox.com. Please
include your resume and what position you are applying for.

------
samingrassia
We are currently a team of two (one sales and one engineer) working on ad
campaign optimization for internet retailers.

Data Scientist @ Adchemix (SF, Boston or REMOTE)

\- a grandmaster in at least two of these (Python, R, SQL)

\- have worked on large data sets (>1TB)

\- use git

\- worked with scikit, panadas, numpy, pig

\- built cool things on top of AWS

\- extra points if you have good understanding of internet ads/adtech industry
in general and some of the core problems related to campaign optimization

Full-stack Engineer/Data Engineer @ Adchemix (SF, Boston or REMOTE)

\- a grandmaster in at least one of these (Python, NodeJS)

\- use git

\- have built production crawling/scraping/indexing code

\- have built production ETL code

\- have built production dashboards and reporting

\- extra points if you have done stuff with D3.js or other data visualization

\- built cool things on top of AWS

Us:

\- bootstrapped

\- profitable

\- distributed team

\- SF and Boston based email me sam@adchemix.com or connect with me on
linkedin www.linkedin.com/in/samingrassia/

------
mrgordon
CrowdFlower, San Francisco

Come work for the leading crowdsourcing company! We are hiring full-timers and
interns for a variety of positions including many software engineering
positions (Ruby on Rails, Javascript, possibly Clojure) and data scientists
(R, Python, D3). We are also building out our sales and marketing teams and
hiring technical analysts.

We are generally okay with remote employees as long as they can make it work
and we have secured visas before (including for internships).

Great office in the Mission, generous benefits including fully paid for
health/dental/vision/insurance, "unlimited" vacation policy, and a flexible
work schedule.

Send any questions to matt@crowdflower.com or ask me if you want an
introduction to the appropriate hiring manager.

------
aseemk
Seattle, New York City. (Remote potentially okay, but we also offer relo. Visa
transfers okay.)

FiftyThree - [http://www.fiftythree.com/](http://www.fiftythree.com/)

Backend web engineers, devops engineers -
[http://www.fiftythree.com/jobs](http://www.fiftythree.com/jobs)

==

FiftyThree makes tools for mobile creation.

Our first product was Paper for iPad, an app to let you capture your freeform
ideas. It won both an Apple Design Award and App of the Year (2012).

Our second product was Pencil, an active stylus that works especially well
with Paper. It too has received critical acclaim (e.g. "the best iPad stylus
yet" —The Verge).

We're hard at work on our third major product, a sharing and collaboration
service to bring your ideas together. And we'd love your help in shipping it.

We're looking for experienced back-end web engineers, both on the purely
programming side and on the operations side. Our jobs page has all the
details, but the highlights are:

\- We run our app on Node.js (w/ CoffeeScript) deployed to Heroku.

\- We run our non-app infrastructure (e.g. our Neo4j database) on AWS, e.g.
EC2 and Route 53.

\- We automate with Ansible and bash (moving over to Node.js).

Experience with most/all of these isn't expected, but at this stage, we are
looking for existing experience somewhere. Show us what you've built.

It's not every day you find a startup that's building both software and
hardware, that's making multiple things people love, that's making significant
revenue from day one even as a consumer company, and that strongly values a
maker culture at the same time.

If this sounds interesting to you, please do reach out.
[http://www.fiftythree.com/jobs](http://www.fiftythree.com/jobs) ==>
jobs@fiftythree.com

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
ultimoo
San Francisco, Splunk

My team is looking for experienced programmers who're good at either Ruby or
Python and know their way around *nix. My email is in my profile.

Splunk is an amazing company to work for -- great people, great product, great
salaries/stock, and above all -- great customers!

------
telesign
Calling Senior Python Developers!! Join our stellar Dev Team in our sunny
W.Los Angeles dog-friendly, stocked kitchen, open workstation HQ office.

[http://onforb.es/QVrCpR](http://onforb.es/QVrCpR). Check us out on git and
stackoverflow!

Requirements include: solid PYTHON exp, relational databases, NoSQL data
stores, agile & scrum, T-SQL, Git.

EMAIL MICHELLE@TELESIGN.COM with your cv/resume. Roles are onsite and we offer
relocation assistance. We have rich benefits & perks - e.g. 100% covered
medical/vision/dental, free car washes & gym membership etc.

Other OPEN ROLES we are IMMEDIATELY HIRING FOR: \- Network Engineer \- QA
Automation Engineers \- Technical Program Managers \- Product Managers

------
vojfox
Kraken ([https://www.kraken.com](https://www.kraken.com)) - San Francisco -
Full Time

We're looking for software engineers and developers! Help build the most
professional Bitcoin exchange.

• iOS, backend, frontend and full-stack engineers

Join Kraken and enjoy the first truly professional trading platform for
Bitcoin and other math-based currencies (cryptocurrencies). We have robust
technology, rock-solid security, and a proactive approach to regulatory
compliance.

Here's an interview with our CEO Jesse Powell and General Counsel Constance
Choi:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQmOTtMVav4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQmOTtMVav4)

Please get in touch! To apply, email jobs@payward.com

------
centdev
Remote - US Only Wordpress PHP/JS/CSS Developer

Seeking an experienced PHP, JS, HTML and CSS developer proficient in Wordpress
development. You'll be making incremental code updates, responding to tickets,
and also working with a small team on a group of Wordpress powered sites.

Musts: \- Use best practices for Wordpress coding styles \- Understand jQuery
and jQuery libraries \- Able to write clear and documented code \- Like
working on multiple projects \- Able to communicate easily and in a timely
manner to all requests

Requirements * Minimum two years experience developing themes using WordPress
* High level of attention to detail

Work can be done remotely, but only in the US (preferably within CST/EST
timezones)

Email jerry[at]uproxx.com

------
benstein
Mobile Commons, onsite in Brooklyn, NY Full time web developers, Ruby/Rails

Our technology powers today’s most effective mobile campaigns. We work with
some of the biggest brands, government agencies, healthcare groups, and
nonprofit organizations in the country. Our customers demand high
availability, strict security (think HIPAA compliance), and an easy-to-use
interface. Our distributed, message-driven architecture requires rock solid
engineering, operations, and monitoring.

[http://www.mobilecommons.com](http://www.mobilecommons.com)
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/mobilecommons?sid=68](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/mobilecommons?sid=68)

------
medusalice
Ankara, Turkey. FULL-TIME

UI/UX Developer.

Making enterprisey desktop Java applications beautiful, or whatever the in-
word these days is for a UX-conscious person to say "I would actually pay
money to use this."

If you wanna try to push the absolute boundaries of Swing and will get a kick
when no one believes that you developed the application in Swing, this kind of
thing is for you. Or maybe you think that the cool things the UX designer has
envisioned can't be done with that kind of baggage so you will suggest an
alternative that plays nice with Java tech.

You would be working mostly with a UX designer across several different
projects in a 150+ employee company.

[http://goo.gl/4zhqPW](http://goo.gl/4zhqPW)

------
fecak
DramaFever - NYC and Narberth, PA (near Philly)

DramaFever streams international video content with subtitles via web, mobile,
and other connected devices. Founded in 2009 and have received funding from
AMC Networks, Bertelsmann, NALA Investments, and MK Capital as well as
founders/CXOs of YouTube, Machinima, LowerMyBills, Badoo, StubHub,
GraphEffect, Capital IQ, Wikets, and others.

Currently seeking a hands-on senior level UX pro who can lead/mentor a team,
and a hands-on senior level engineer to lead mobile development efforts.
Mobile will ideally be stronger in Android. For front-end devs AngularJS
preferred.

Strong cash comp, options, generous PTO, solid overall benefits and work/life
balance for a young company.

Apply to dave@fecak.com

------
hgh
Zoona ([http://www.zoona.co.za](http://www.zoona.co.za)) - Cape Town, South
Africa

Zoona is a mobile payments company focused on helping small and medium
businesses in Africa grow. We provide a payments platform, innovative
financing, and data analytics to help people start mobile payment outlets and
connect micro and small businesses to their suppliers and customers.

In 2012 Zoona closed a $4m Series A venture capital round led by Omidyar
Network and Accion, and we've grown to process millions of dollars in payment
value each month.

We're in a very exciting growth phase and looking for:

\- Java Developers

\- PHP Developers

\- UI/UX Designers

\- Data Scientists

If you're interested, I'm happy to chat more about the opportunities and the
company: hans@zoona.co.za

------
garysieling
Wingspan Technology - Philadelphia - Full Time + Engineering Interns

We're a small company in suburban Philadelphia. We maintain a suite of
enterprise software for highly regulated companies. Currently we're looking
for several people to work on a product that manages documents produced in
clinical trials:

\- Front end (Javascript) functional programmer

\- Postgres Database administrator

\- Senior network administator (Puppet/Centos/etc)

\- Summer Interns (would be in any of the above areas)

\- Support Engineer/Helpdesk (lots of interesting detective work) \- Quality
Assurance

Interested/questions? Email gsieling@wingspan.com or check out our website:

[http://www.wingspan.com/career_open_positions/](http://www.wingspan.com/career_open_positions/)

------
jevans
Foraker Labs. Boulder, CO.

We build stuff for clients as well as maintaining a couple of internal
products. Our clients range from Breastcancer.org to local school districts.
Our products range from usability testing mobile web sites
([http://www.uxrecorder.com/](http://www.uxrecorder.com/)) to navigating
traffic more efficiently ([http://www.i70app.com/](http://www.i70app.com/)).

We're looking for someone comfortable with both Ruby on Rails and JavaScript.

More details and apply here: [http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-
developer/](http://www.foraker.com/careers/web-developer/)

------
jkatzman
Minerva Project - San Francisco - Full Time
[http://www.minervaproject.com](http://www.minervaproject.com)
[http://minerva.kgi.edu](http://minerva.kgi.edu)

We are building a new top tier university for the 21st Century.

We're hiring a designer/engineer that can work on both our external facing
website, recruiting of students, application process and more as well as the
learning environment we are creating for students and faculty. You should be
able to both do great design work and have excellent HTML/CSS coding skills.
Javascript experience a big plus.

You can get in touch directly with me via email at jk@minervaproject.com.

------
darose
YP is hiring for 2 engineering positions on the Digital Markets team in NYC
([http://jobs.yp.com/job/New-York-Software-
Engineer%2C-Digital...](http://jobs.yp.com/job/New-York-Software-
Engineer%2C-Digital-Markets%2C-Data-Team-NY/39160700/) and
[http://jobs.yp.com/job/New-York-Senior-RTB-Developer-
NY/3929...](http://jobs.yp.com/job/New-York-Senior-RTB-Developer-
NY/39293300/)) as well as a few other NYC-based roles
([http://jobs.yp.com/search?location=new+york%2C+ny](http://jobs.yp.com/search?location=new+york%2C+ny)).

------
dermazer
Contact Jordan@scopely.com for more info!

Los Angeles

VISA, FULL TIME

SCOPELY (www.scopely.com)

Title: Lead/Sr. Data Wizard/Engineer/Master/Munger

Cloud hosting, external API consumption, data ingestion and batch processing
services like Hadoop are your focus if this is the right position for you.

What will you do?

Build an A/B testing service to help project revenue outcomes of potential
games

Automate the import of data from a variety of sources (ad providers, for
example) into a singular data source. (Technical: RESTful API, AWS, Command
Line Code)

Aggregate, normalize and process data and work with Product Managers in an
effort to gain perspective on user behavior and monetization strategy.
(Technical: Python, RedShift, MySQL, Hadoop)

Produce automated high-level reports, dashboards and visualizations for many
teams at Scopely including Revenue Operations and Product Management.
(Technical: Pandas/Python ---> Tableau, d3)

Create the infrastructure to drive an ad-mediation service for determining
optimal ad-selection for certain users via application of intelligent
algorithms (Technical: Green field)

What do you need?

Batch processing service experience via Hadoop or similar proprietary variants
(Voldermort, etc.)

Python or Perl or Shell Scripting programming experience (OO)

SQL Mastery. Inner and outer joins, windowing functions, you should know it
all.

Experience with third-party API integration.

AWS or similar experience. Big plusses for S3/Redshift experience.

Experience in large throughput environments.

Stats, for perspective: Daily data ingestion rate: ~100 GB per day SQS:
approx. 35 million messages per day Number of rows in the largest table > 4
Billion Size of the largest table = ~ 1TB Total row count in our Data
Warehouse > 35 Billion Total size of our data warehouse > 9TB 1.2B API
requests per week - all generating analytics events.

------
adrianmacneil
Coinbase (San Francisco, CA) is hiring engineers, devops, design/UX.

We solve really interesting problems every day, securely storing and
transferring digital currency between our users and the rest of the bitcoin
network. We're growing fast, but still a relatively small team and you will
have the chance to make a real impact on the direction of our product.

Coinbase is a platform that facilitates the easy conduct of the digital
currency Bitcoin for consumers and merchants. This includes the buying and
selling of Bitcoin, secure storage of Bitcoin in the cloud, and a suite of
merchant tools.

[https://coinbase.com/careers](https://coinbase.com/careers)

------
suckaplease
RunTitle | Austin, TX | Full Stack Dev
[http://www.runtitle.com](http://www.runtitle.com)

We're building a data business (high margins), with large barriers to entry,
are well-capitialized and have a first-mover advantage.

It's not sexy whatsoever by SV standards (consumer/mobile/food delivery?!),
but it is a credible challenge to an industry that has not changed since its
inception in the 1890s, and empowers one of the largest sectors of the US
economy (7.3% of US GDP).

If you are interested in changing how the oil & gas industry acquires the data
they require to operate in the United States, let us know: dev@runtitle.com

Django/Rails, Elasticsearch, AWS

------
rjcantrell
Kabbage - San Francisco, CA and Atlanta, GA -
[http://www.kabbage.com](http://www.kabbage.com)

Kabbage has successfully created a new market niche in providing short-term
cash advances to small businesses via a completely-automated underwriting
system. After linking Kabbage to a marketplace account, accounting system, or
business checking account, users can have funds in their PayPal account in
minutes. Data science and machine learning approaches underlie the
underwriting model and provide a fertile bed for deeper understanding of (and
potentially further products targeting) the SMB ecosystem.

Kabbage has received a metric ton of good press and awards from TechCrunch et
al, the fintech industry, and the founders have been on Bloomberg TV and Fox
News several times. Investors and board members include former Yahoo! CEOs,
Square co-founders, UPS, and a veritable who's who in the VC community --
[http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/kabbage](http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/kabbage)

Badass .NET jockeys sought in Atlanta, and badass data scientists sought in
SF. Familiarity with the entire stack not necessary if the ability to learn it
quickly is demonstrated.

Stats:

    
    
      - Stack: ASP.NET MVC / REST WebAPI / EF / SQL Server
      - Employees: 80ish
      - Office doors: zero
      - Responsibility, ambition, development pace, salaries: all high
      - Provided hardware: MacBook Pro Retina (or PC equivalent), plus as many Thunderbolt displays as you dare daisy-chain
      - Lunch, snacks, drinks, parking: free!
      - Kegs: 2
      - Patents: 2 (plus four more applications)
      - People who've beat Ghosts n' Goblins on the multicade cabinet: ZERO AAARGH
    

I am an alumni of the company and therefore do not speak in an official
capacity, but I'm happy to answer your questions or give feedback on your
resume: rj@rjcantrell.com

More position info:
[https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers](https://www.kabbage.com/company/careers)
(I would rather you send me your resume, but if you contact them directly,
tell them RJ sent you)

------
felipesabino
Taqtile - [http://taqtile.com.br](http://taqtile.com.br) \- São Paulo, Brazil

Taqtile, a Seattle based software company, which provides engaging consumer
experiences for smartphone and tablet platforms. We are eternal learners who
constantly challenge ourselves to improve our skills in design, development
and understand how people behave. Using technology as a way (and not the final
product) to deliver services, and world class experiences that are relevant to
people. We are currently hiring in our Brazilian branch for Designers and
Developers (Mobile, Web and Backend). If interested, please send your CV to
careers@taqtile.com

------
dberg
HuffingtonPost - NYC

developer@huffingtonpost.com

Scala, Javascript(Angular/Backbone)

We are hiring strong, experienced and passionate engineers who want to help
shape the future of the HuffingtonPost platform. We are in a very
transformative time where we are completely rebuilding our publishing
platforms, decoupling all of our capabilities into more service based APIs and
investing heavily in our new realtime Stats platform.

We are looking for engineers who are skilled in Scala, Javascript
(Angular/Backbone) or have a strong Data/Stats background and have built apps,
complex SPA or Analytics UIs or services and APIs at scale.

Follow us on @huffpostcode and if interested email us at
developer@huffingtonpost.com

------
omarforgotpwd
PredPol - jobs@predpol.com

We process past crime data and try and predict where crime is going to happen
tomorrow. We have an app for cops that they use to check where crime is
predicted so they can stop it before it happens. Police departments using our
software include Los Angeles, Seattle, Atlanta, Palo Alto, Mountain View,
Santa Cruz, London, etc.

We focus on getting data in the hands of officers in the field with a simple
modern UI, and that's why it works:
[http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Cops-Credit-
Predicti...](http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Cops-Credit-Predictive-
Policing-Zero-Crime-Day.html)

------
steve_w
Manchester, UK. Skylab:
[http://www.studioskylab.com/](http://www.studioskylab.com/) \- A senior
developer, developers, senior / UX designer, senior / designer, digital
traffic manager & an account manager.

We develop innovative and exciting web projects for both clients and
ourselves.

We're looking for people who take pride in their work and get excited by the
industry they work in, people who work well with others, people with a good
eye for detail.

For more details about the jobs & benefits please visit:
[http://www.studioskylab.com/careers](http://www.studioskylab.com/careers)

~~~
shanelja
I currently work at Studio Skylab and it's a great place to be which is really
looking to expand. Bonus points if you know how to work a fancy pants coffee
machine!

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange - Atlanta, GA We are a new company who is looking to
eliminate the inefficiencies in implant surgeries. Help us make medicine
better. We are looking for a talented front-end developer with experience in:

    
    
        * Bootstrap
    
        * jQuery
    
        * Less/CSS
    
        * HTML5
    
        * Responsive design
    
        * UX design
    
    
      We are also looking for a back-end or full-stack developer with experience in:
    
        * Play Framework
    
        * MySQL
    
        * REST
    

Join us and have the opportunity to design and implement the look and feel of
software than can disrupt the medical industry. Interested?
hiring@medtechexchange.com \-----

------
martinduncan
NEW YORK CITY or REMOTE - depending on the position. Please ask.

DigitalOcean provides the simplest experience to launch and manage your server
infrastructure online.

If you're interested in helping us tackle the major challenges of running at
scale, these may be great opportunities for you.

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/security-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/security-engineer/)

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/software-engineer/)

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/ruby-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/ruby-engineer/)

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/network-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/network-engineer/)

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/site-reliability-
en...](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/site-reliability-engineer/)

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/hardware-
engineer/](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/hardware-engineer/)

[https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/developer-
evangelis...](https://careers.digitalocean.com/careers/developer-evangelist/)

If you don't know much about DigitalOcean, we're a cloud hosting company, who
provide the simplest experience to launch and manage your server
infrastructure online. We've been big news in the technology press recently,
as we announced our Series A round of funding.

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/06/digitalocean-
raises-37-mill...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/06/digitalocean-
raises-37-mill..).

If you're interested in having an exploratory conversation, please contact me
directly at martin@digitalocean.com

------
gregman
Nitrous.IO — [https://www.nitrous.io](https://www.nitrous.io)

SF / Singapore (remote can be considered)

At Nitrous.IO we are changing the way the world codes. Our mission with
Nitrous.IO is to improve the way you work and collaborate on software
applications by making development environments easier to create, configure
and share.

We just closed a $6.65M Series A financing round and are growing at a fast
rate. If you’re interested in helping us change the way the world codes, check
out our jobs page:

[https://www.nitrous.io/jobs](https://www.nitrous.io/jobs)

Positions include:

* Platform Engineer

* Software Engineer

* Support Engineer

* Developer Evangelist

* Product Designer

* Product Marketing / Growth Hacker

* Corporate Assistant

* Office Manager

Here are some (but not all) of the languages/technologies you could be working
with:

* Ruby / Rails

* Node.js

* Ember.js

* JavaScript

* Chef

* Puppet

* PostgreSQL

* Memcache

------
brandoncor
Alarm.com - [http://www.alarm.com](http://www.alarm.com) \- Washington DC,
Denver CO, and New York City

Here's a high level look at our technology:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU5l-lkvmqw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU5l-lkvmqw)

We’re looking for iOS and Android developers with 3+ years experience.

We're also hiring for tons of non-engineering positions that you can check out
here:
[http://www.alarm.com/about/careers.aspx](http://www.alarm.com/about/careers.aspx)

Please contact me, Brandon O'Rourke, if you're interested: borourke@alarm.com

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo is a new and better way to recruit. The Entelo platform leverages big
data, predictive analytics and social signals to help recruiting organizations
find, qualify and engage with in­demand talent.

Entelo Search gives unprecedented access to rich profiles of over 20 million
candidates, each filled with data from social sites such as Github, Dribbble,
Quora, Twitter, and more. Entelo Sonar finds candidates for you by analyzing
over 70 variables to tell you when a candidate is ready to change jobs.

Entelo gives companies like Facebook, Box, AT&T, ESPN and Salesforce a
competitive advantage in building great teams.

Our team is small but growing so you'll play an integral role in building
something meaningful. We work hard while respecting that our colleagues have
well-rounded lives, and we strive for a diverse, welcoming, and respectful
environment.

Tech Stack: Ruby, Scala, Rails, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch

Current openings:

Engineering (Data):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer)

Engineering (Full-Stack):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack)

Sales:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive](http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive)

Marketing:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/content_marketing_ma...](http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/content_marketing_manager)

Customer Success:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director](http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com

------
brandall10
* _Sr. AngularJS Engineer._ *

\- Health Care Startup featured at MS Build Keynote

\- San Diego, Local w/ Relocation Assistance.

Reflexion Health is looking to revolutionize at-home physical therapy using
the Microsoft Kinect. Our web products are being moved to AngularJS, our back-
end is powered by Rails, and our patient app is in Unity3d. We were just
featured at the MS Build Conference Keynote, closed our Series A, and are
HIPPA Validated.

We're looking for someone to lead the charge in our push into AngularJS.

If you want to know more, please check out our careers section at:

[http://reflexionhealth.com/](http://reflexionhealth.com/)

Our bench of talent is deep. Please join us.

beau@reflexionhealth.com

------
jeremymcanally
REMOTE - Mandiant/FireEye - [http://mandiant.com](http://mandiant.com) /
[http://fireeye.com](http://fireeye.com)

We're currently looking for several roles, including a junior front-end dev,
Rails developers, and several security analyst positions that aren't on my
team. On my team, we use Rails 4.x, PostgreSQL, Redis, etc. For the front-end
role, we're looking for someone who wants to work more on the HTML/CSS
implementation side of things and less so JavaScript (though JS skills will be
useful).

Ping me at [my HN username]@gmail.com to chat about it.

------
mierle
San Francisco, CA and Cambridge, MA - Locu is hiring Frontend Engineers,
Backend Engineers and Visual Designers for Full-time

Locu helps local businesses Get Found. With a patent-pending technology
platform that digitizes and structures real-world data, Locu is building tools
that help businesses connect with customers. Locu’s content platform is the
easiest way for merchants to keep business information, menus and price lists
updated and distributed across the Web, and Locu’s API gives developers access
to the world's largest real-time, structured repository of local business
data. Over 40,000 local merchants are using Locu to promote their businesses
online. Locu was founded by MIT graduates and is backed by investors including
General Catalyst Capital Partners, Lowercase, Lightbank, and SV Angel. Our
beautiful offices are in downtown San Francisco, CA (Union Square) and
Cambridge, MA (Kendall Square). Check out photos and learn more about our
other perks:

[http://locu.com/about/jobs/](http://locu.com/about/jobs/)

Frontend Engineering

If you are passionate about building products that will touch millions of
merchants and hundreds of millions of consumers through the applications
powered by our local data APIs, Locu is the right place for you. [JQuery,
Less, Django, node.js, etc.]

Backend engineering

We started Locu out of MIT to solve real-world problems by leveraging the
latest research in computer science. If you are looking to solve some of the
most challenging problems in machine learning, NLP and human computation,
you'll feel right at home. [Python, Django, Node.js, Postgres, Redis, AWS,
etc.]

Design

We're looking for visual designers who are excited to redefine what the future
of local business data looks like across web and print, and to create tools
that put modern web technology in the hands of merchants.

Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@locu.com. Please include "[HN]" in the
subject of your letter. Learn more about us (now with photos!) at:
[http://locu.com/about/jobs/](http://locu.com/about/jobs/)

------
spacewaffle
Greenbean Recycle, Boston/Cambridge

Full-time, part-time, internships

[https://www.gbrecycle.com](https://www.gbrecycle.com)

Job title: Rails developer

We make software for recycling machines that allow you to recycle your bottles
and cans, and get paid immediately via paypal or bank deposit. We have a
strong software to hardware component, and are always looking for more talent.
We're currently in 8 schools across the Boston/Cambridge area and expanding
quickly.

If you're interested in working with us, get in touch here:
[https://www.gbrecycle.com/contact/guest](https://www.gbrecycle.com/contact/guest)

------
ihaveqvestion
An approximate map of the U.S. locations posted:
[http://www.mapyourlist.com/share/aHkkP_DSCl](http://www.mapyourlist.com/share/aHkkP_DSCl)

[As an aside: why is the Pacific Northwest so unrepresented?]

~~~
Toadsoup
I did see a Portland and a Seattle posting. Is your map generated manually or
from scraping this page?

~~~
ihaveqvestion
It was generated manually. I made another list just now[1], here are the areas
with more than one posting:

    
    
        SFBA: 146
        NYC: 57
        Boston: 20
        LA: 20
        Seattle: 11
        DC: 10
        Austin: 7
        Chicago: 7
        Philadelphia: 6
        Atlanta: 6
        Pittsburgh: 3
        Durham: 3
        Detroit: 3
        Portland: 3
        Denver: 3
        Dallas: 3
        San Diego: 3
        Salt Lake City: 2
        Santa Barbara: 2
        Las Vegas: 2
        Bloomington: 2
    

[1] [http://pastebin.com/SyYw1aRi](http://pastebin.com/SyYw1aRi)

------
jay908
YinzCam - Pittsburgh, PA

We are the leading mobile developer for sports-team apps in the United States,
and work with football, basketball, hockey, soccer and rugby teams.

We are experiencing a period of significant growth in our business, and are
looking to add more full-time iOS, Android and Windows Phone developers.

You will have the opportunity to work in a team of highly-skilled and
experienced mobile developers, to work closely with designers, to innovate
with new features (such as augmented reality, gaming, etc.), to interface with
databases and official league/team statistics and editorial-content feeds, to
interface with third-party SDKs and plug-ins, and more. You will have the
opportunity to build and launch mobile apps that will be promoted by sports
teams/stadiums as their OFFICIAL mobile app, and that will, therefore, be in
the hands of millions of fans around the world.

Perks

You will have the opportunity to travel to stadiums/arenas around the country
(and potentially overseas) to see how sports technology works behind the
scenes. You will be exposed to the sports industry and all aspects of the
company's business, including licensing, sales, advertising, revenue
generation, etc. You will work in a company that invests significantly in the
training of its personnel, with staff being routinely encouraged to attend
professional-development and training conferences to hone and extend their
skills. Benefits include competitive salaries and medical+dental insurance.

Why are we hiring?

We are currently expanding rapidly to take on even more clients, more
teams/stadiums and more sports, including overseas, and we are looking to grow
our mobile team by adding full-time iOS developers to meet the demand for our
products, and to bring even more innovations and features to our existing
mobile offerings. Our company affords a close-knit entrepreneurial environment
with every individual being exposed to, and having a tangible impact on, the
company's business.

Come join us, and you will be a part of developing the ultimate mobile
experience for sports fans everywhere!

Send your resume and cover letter to jobs@yinzcam.com

------
imethan
Voltaiq - SF, NYC, or REMOTE - Full Time -
[http://voltaiq.io](http://voltaiq.io)

DevOps/Full Stack

Battery performance is the key bottleneck slowing the adoption of electric-
vehicles, renewable energy, and longer lasting more powerful mobile
electronics.

Voltaiq is developing a powerful web-based data analytics and visualization
platform to enable better, longer-lasting batteries and other energy devices.
We have early customer revenue, and grant funding from the National Science
Foundation and U.S. Department of Energy.

Voltaiq is looking for creative, experienced, and extremely talented software
developers to join our team in the San Francisco Bay Area or New York City
(remote will be considered for more senior applicants). We’re looking to fill
out our initial team with someone who has experience managing multiple-server
deployments, and duties will encompass the full deployment stack.

We are looking to fill a position immediately, and will give preference to
those with a broad knowledge base and a strong desire to learn.

Desired Tech Skills:

* Strong coding skills in one or more of the following: Python, Java, C/C++, Go.

* Strong command of Linux and deployments on Amazon Web Services.

* Deployment experience: Salt Stack (big plus!), Ansible, Chef, Puppet, Fabric, Nginx, uWSGI.

* Knowledge of Git and experience committing to a team code repository.

Other Prerequisites:

* Undergraduate or advanced degree in Computer Science, Physics, Math, Engineering, or a related discipline.

* At least 2 years of experience developing and shipping software.

* Willingness to travel occasionally for in-person meetings, conferences, and deployments.

* Strong team player with the ability to help build and work as a cohesive team.

Compensation: Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits.

Location(s): SF Bay Area or NYC. Remote will be considered for more senior
applicants.

Email us a resume at jobs@voltaiq.io

Thanks HN!

------
neloa
San Francisco. VISA (Canada).

Storefront. [https://thestorefront.com](https://thestorefront.com)

Storefront is the world's largest marketplace connecting merchants of all
sizes with the best retail spaces. We have several jobs located at
https:/thestorefront.com/jobs

We are looking for a Product & Engineering talent. Looking for ux, design,
front end, backend and full stack engineers. Our stack is Ruby, AngularJS,
Bootstrap. We have a fast growing team that's focused on changing retail.

To apply check out or job page. Send your application via email with the
subject line "Hacker News".

------
nilgradisnik
Layer -- San Francisco, CA

We’re looking for talented and driven engineers to help us build Layer, the
open communications layer for the Internet. Layer enables app developers to
easily build secure, scalable messaging, voice and video features into any
app. We're tackling problems you won't find anywhere else, and we're obsessed
with doing it right. A few of our high priority roles are:

* Senior Software Engineer * Dev Ops Engineer * Software Tech Lead

For more information and our full list of openings, visit:
[https://layer.com/jobs#positions](https://layer.com/jobs#positions)

------
lamplightr
Uken Games in downtown Toronto - [http://www.uken.com](http://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
We are a profitable startup experiencing massive growth, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across iOS, Android, and Facebook.

In particular, we are looking for a front-end web developer with a passion for
pixel perfect user experiences. Uken is at the forefront of HTML5 development
and is creating highly performant browsed based games. AngularJS experience is
a plus but not required.

More info and full job description on our website.

------
ALee
Esper (Palo Alto, CA) - Engineer - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome
--- Check us out at [http://esper.com/jobs.html](http://esper.com/jobs.html)
We're venture-backed, have a stellar group of engineers (OCaml back-end - ONLY
COMPANY IN THE BAY AREA, JS, iOS, Android front-end), and we're looking for
another early full-stack engineer to join our small team of five.

We make software for executive assistants - it sounds small, but you'll soon
get why we think it's game-changing. Also, you get an assistant when you join.
:)

------
ostolop
Cambridge, UK – Genestack – [http://genestack.com](http://genestack.com)

We're looking for experienced developers to help work on our cloud-based
genomics operating system. There are challenges to suit all tastes -- Unix
coding, pure Java, Python, R, bioinformatics/genomics, cloud computing, UI
work/dataviz, etc.

Our office is in the very centre of Cambridge, walking distance to everywhere.
We're a privately held startup, just launched our platform, exciting times
ahead!

Get in touch with me, Misha Kapushesky at misha@genestack.com if you'd like to
chat.

------
bostonpete
Exa ([http://exa.com](http://exa.com)) Burlington, MA (on 128 outside Boston)
| Full-time | H1B welcome

We're a relatively small software company that develops simulation products
that are used extensively for product design in a number of industries (e.g.
automotive, aerospace, and motorsports). I manage the preprocessor group here.

Exa has a number of SW positions listed on our site, but I'm partial to the
position in my group...

[http://exa.com/sr-swe-engr-graph-preproccer.html](http://exa.com/sr-swe-engr-
graph-preproccer.html)

~~~
bostonpete
I guess I can't edit a comment after a certain period of time but I wanted to
augment this description with a similar position in another group at Exa
(working on post-processing):

[http://exa.com/software-engineer---application-
development-c...](http://exa.com/software-engineer---application-
development-c--.html)

~~~
zura
Any chance for a remote employment from Europe?

------
anandiyer
San Francisco Bay Area CA, Full-Time, H-1B welcome

Threadflip is changing how women shop, sell and discover fashion. We are early
stage and seeing strong traction and growth, including revenue, from day one.
We are well-funded by top investors, including First Round Capital, Shasta
Ventures, Baseline Ventures, and Slow Ventures.

We are looking for full stack engineers who will enjoy solving technically
challenging problems as we looking to scale and grow our marketplace.

Apply here [http://www.threadflip.com/jobs](http://www.threadflip.com/jobs) or
email ai@threadflip.com

------
jarmitage
ROLI – London, UK – Full Time – [https://www.roli.com](https://www.roli.com)

\------------------------------

Senior Software Engineer

Senior Embedded Linux Engineer

Product Manager

Web Developer

Other Junior and Senior Roles

\------------------------------

We are a design-led technology start-up based in Dalston, London. Founded in
2009 by Roland Lamb, we make hardware and software products and services
designed to increase the bandwidth of interaction between people and
technology.

The Seaboard GRAND series is our first product family. The Seaboard is a
radically new musical instrument that reimagines the piano keyboard as a soft,
continuous surface, and is the first product to demonstrate our patent-pending
SEA Interface technology. The Seaboard GRAND recently won the Design Museum's
Product of the Year Award 2014 [1].

\------------------------------

We pride ourselves in making ROLI a great place to work. As we develop as a
company we are looking for the right people to grow our team. If you are
looking for a healthy and challenging working environment in a vibrant London
start-up, we could have the perfect opportunity for you.

If you are interested, send a CV and cover letter to careers@roli.com.
Highlights include:

• Join a fast-­growing team with an exceptionally diverse range of skills,
interests and talents

• Participate in cutting­-edge design and innovation that will change the way
people physically interact with technology

• Take advantage of our in­ house recording studio, fully equipped kitchen and
state­-of-­the-­art design lab

• Enjoy a daily team vegetarian lunch and fresh bread baked daily in the
office, limitless home­made GOLDnola and the outpourings of our juicer

[https://www.roli.com/careers](https://www.roli.com/careers)

[1] [http://designmuseum.org/exhibitions/2014/designs-of-the-
year...](http://designmuseum.org/exhibitions/2014/designs-of-the-year-2014)

~~~
enen
Ah, your internship offer looks awesome! Applying this weekend, hopefully its
still open.

------
sb2nov
Coursera — Mountain View, CA

We're working hard to connect people to a great education. We're one of the
fastest growing start-ups in the online education field, join us.

We've openings for Software Engineers in (Frontend, backend, DevOps,
Infrastructure, Android, E-commerce, iOS), Product Managers, Designers, QA
Engineers, Data Scientists and many more.

Apply at
[https://www.coursera.org/about/careers](https://www.coursera.org/about/careers)
and be sure to mention that you're coming from HN. Feel free to email me at
joinus@coursera.org.

------
jeffh
ActiveState Software - Vancouver, BC

We are working on private cloud platforms (the P in PaaS), based on Cloud
Foundry and Docker. Also well known for language distributions like ActivePerl
and ActivePython and the Komodo IDE. Stackato development is done in a mix of
languages (Ruby, Go, JS primarily).

We prefer on-site in Vancouver and would relocate the right candidate, but
make exceptions for top talent with a proven track record of remote
contributions.

[http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/](http://www.activestate.com/company/careers/)

------
keithcircleup
San Francisco Sr. Full Stack Engineer @CircleUp

We're building a new kind of investment platform that is changing how
entrepreneurs all across the country build their businesses. Our tech stack is
Python/Django/MySQL on the backend (we're starting to get some pretty amazing
results with Machine Learning in Python as well) and Javascript/jQuery & SASS
on the Frontend (we're experimenting with AngularJS there).

[https://circleup.com/jobs/senior-engineer/](https://circleup.com/jobs/senior-
engineer/)

------
mattsjohnston5
Boatbound - San Francisco, CA - Full-Stack Developer

We're looking for a lead engineer who wants to be a part of a small but
growing product team of two developers and a designer.

Boatbound is the first fully insured 'pier-to-pier' boat rental marketplace.
We help make boating more accessible by allowing boat owners to earn money
while renting out their boat to other community members.

Our tech:

    
    
      - Rails 4 back-end
      - Backbone search page
      - SASS, Coffeescript, and HAML
      - Well-organized UI library built on top of Foundation
    

Email jobs@boatbound.co to learn more.

------
yanghan
StackAdapt - Toronto, ON

We're hiring Full Stack Software Engineers and Account Executives

We're a young startup doing cool things in online advertising. We're
bootstrapped, profitable since day one, and growing quickly. This is a unique
opportunity for those who want to join an all-star team with unlimited growth
and potential.

[http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/job/full-stack-software-
engineer...](http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/job/full-stack-software-engineer-
toronto-on-canada-stackadapt-e04cd3fd00/?d=1&source=site_home)

------
jacquesm
Note this earlier thread here today that also had a number of jobs posted to
it:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679114)

------
kremdela
BaubleBar (New York, NY) [http://www.baublebar.com](http://www.baublebar.com)

We're a small team of engineers building an awesome ecommerce platform for a
ridiculously fast growing, VC-backed startup. Your work will be used by
millions of users. If any of this gets you excited, we should talk.

We're looking for really great Full-Stack PHP engineers that like to get shit
done.

More info [http://www.baublebar.com/careers](http://www.baublebar.com/careers)

Feel free to email me directly: tyler@baublebar.com

------
maramartin
Redwood City. Full-time. LaunchHub Job title: Data Infrastructure Engineer

We’re looking for a Data Infrastructure Engineer to join as our first
engineering hire.

You’ll design, implement and debug our backend, which processes data coming
from mobile applications through a forecasting engine, which will then send
the forecasted data to the front end. You’ll also develop back end systems for
user-focused features stemming from data gathered from a variety of data
sources.

Our product is driven by data, and we measure every part of the product and
user experience through analytics and user surveys to deliver the best
experience possible. Our current stack is Java and Scala on the backend, front
end in Angular.js and we’re hosted on AWS.

Here are some specific things you'll own: • You’ll design, implement and debug
scalable Big Data backend systems that provide analytics on the front end. •
You’ll design and develop analytics systems within a service oriented
architecture, and systems for big data processing. • You’ll use storage and
interchange technologies like MySQL, Hadoop, HBase and Presto within a
heterogeneous Big Data ecosystem.

Our Ideal Candidate: Our ideal candidate has created data analytics systems
for sales forecasting or demand forecasting using frameworks and technologies
like Presto, Spark, Hive, and Hadoop from scratch.

Here are a few other things we’d be thrilled to see in a strong candidate: •
You have 5+ years of experience developing high traffic web applications in
Java, and can demonstrate knowledge of functional programming languages like
Scala or Golang • You have a BS, MS or PhD in Computer Science, or equivalent
work experience and can share open source contributions • You have experience
developing and scaling a data analytics infrastructure, ETL, or data
warehousing for a software company • You’re an early adopter of new
technologies. You were exploring Hadoop and Hive in 2008, Spark in 2011, and
Presto in 2013.

What's in it for you? We thought you might ask... here's some of what we
offer: • Competitive salary • Meaningful, first engineering hire Equity • Full
benefits (medical, dental, vision)

APPLY HERE:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/705](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/705)

------
PureSin
Codecademy Manhattan, New York Engineer,Designer,Data Visa (TN)

\-----------

Codecademy is working on providing an interactive and community driven way for
people to develop technical skills in order to better themselves. Either
financially or for personal interest.

We're on Mongo/Rails/Backbone and are looking to hire great people to join the
team in different roles. For list of jobs see:
[http://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/](http://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/)
Or feel free to message me.

------
elij
iPLATO Healthcare, London, UK ([http://www.iplato.net](http://www.iplato.net))

We are working on revolutionising the patient healthcare mobile experience in
the UK (a market we already lead in) by furthering the healthcare available on
the patient's terms.

If you like solving hard problems and love the feel of a start up then join
us.

You will be working on the highest throughput mobile patient interaction
platform, improving on great mobile UX and helping to make the use of the NHS
a great experience.

We are looking for software engineers with:

    
    
        5+ years’ experience.
        Strong imperative programming (Java/C++/C# etc.)
        Previous work on a scalable system (message brokers, RDMS optimisation, distributed caching etc.)
        GNU/Linux and basic shell scripting.
        Familiarity with Scrum/kanban methodologies.
        Experience working with TDD/BDD.
        Chef/Puppet/Salt for configuration management.
        Experience with continuous integration/lint with Jenkins/Tinderbox etc.
        Proficient using Git.
        A functional programming language (Clojure, Scala, Haskell etc.)
        Cloud compute provisioning (through VMWare, Openstack, Rackspace etc.)
        Knowledge of highly distributed file systems like HDFS/GlusterFS.
    

Experience in the NHS or with supervised statistical classification being a
distinct advantage.

Please contact me to discuss any of the above: elijah.charles@iplato.net

------
victortrac
ROIKOI - [http://www.roikoi.com](http://www.roikoi.com) \- Austin, TX

ROIKOI soft launched at SWXWi and quickly got thousands of users who've made a
few hundred thousand ratings. We have a ton of ideas that we need help
implementing on.

We are looking for an top-notch backend engineer, preferably with python & AWS
(ec2+dynamodb) experience. Our team is 6 right now, and we are well-funded.
This is a great opportunity to join a pre-Series A startup.

Contact me: victor@roikoi.com / twitter: @victortrac

------
witten
Seattle, WA

EnergySavvy just raised $7M. We're using software to help solve one of the
world's biggest challenges: energy. We work with utilities across the country
to improve their energy efficiency programs and to help individuals and
businesses reduce energy consumption. Utilities spend almost $30B a year on
energy efficiency. EnergySavvy gives them a greater impact.

We're hiring devs, designers, devops, sales, etc.

[http://www.energysavvy.com/jobs/](http://www.energysavvy.com/jobs/)

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston, MA - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring:

    
    
      - Mobile Engineers
      - Rails Engineers
      - Front End Engineers
      - Backend End Engineers
      - DevOps Engineers
    
    

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over a billion devices

* We have the best buzzwords: Big Data + Data Visualization + Mobile

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, Scala, iOS, Android, Mapreduce, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Memcache, Redis, Column Store Databases, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were recently named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are located next to Park Street Station on the Red Line.

We love candidates who:

* Prefer startup environments.

* Are passionate about technology.

* Enjoy influencing the direction of the product and technologies. Successful candidates may help us with:

* Web application development - Help us expand our analytics and marketing automation offerings.

* Prototyping - We still do a significant amount of customer development and R&D.

* Writing automated tests - Help us expand our code coverage and improve our Continuous Integration system.

* Writing background jobs and data processing - Move data and perform calculations using cron, Sidekiq and Ruby.

* Front end development - Expand our CSS framework, build screens and libraries in AngularJS and build charts, graphs and other cool visualizations using D3.js

* Back end development - wrangling big data using Scala, AWS and several storage technologies.

Candidates of all experience levels encouraged to connect with us:
jobs@localytics.com More details:

[http://www.localytics.com/](http://www.localytics.com/)

[http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-
jobs/](http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-jobs/)

------
andreipop
Human API, (Palo Alto, CA), Full Stack Software Engineers

===

Human API is building the universal health data API, data infrastructure &
developer platform to make it really easy to integrate health data.

We are looking to add core full stack / data engineers to our fast growing
team. We are well funded (Max Levchin, Andreessen Horrowitz, Eric Schmidt,
among others) and based in downtown Palo Alto in sunny California.

More details: [http://humanapi.co/aboutus](http://humanapi.co/aboutus)

===

Contact andrei@humanapi.co if you're interested.

------
Alex3917
New York, NY.

Full Time.

[http://www.thehackerati.com](http://www.thehackerati.com)

Software developers at all experience levels. Front end web, back end, big
data, iOS/Android. We don't care what languages you know, as long as you're
highly skilled in at least one. We use agile and tend to use the same kinds of
technologies you'd see in your typical YC startup.

You can apply here:
[http://hackeriam.theresumator.com/apply](http://hackeriam.theresumator.com/apply)

------
mburnett
untapt - Front-end Developer

New York City

== About the role ==

We're looking for a strong front-end developer with a good sense of design.
You should live and breathe HTML, CSS and Javascript, and ideally you have
experience working with single-page web apps in AngularJS. Above all we’re
seeking an experienced developer with the knack for creating sites which lay
out complex information in a simple, clean way — incredibly satisfying to use
— across all browsers and devices.

    
    
      Need:
        - HTML, CSS
        - Javascript
        - Photoshop / Illustrator
      Would like:
        -  AngularJS
    
    

== About untapt ==

We are a small but well funded NYC startup. We're looking to transform the job
market for developers by thinking about hiring differently. We are very early
stage, but will soon release our MVP. We're searching for great designers and
engineers based in NYC, who want to be part of the journey and want to have
skin in the game.

== Why I love working here ==

    
    
      - Awesome team
      - Unbelievably connected founders
      - Very fair pay considering the equity they give
      - Relaxed, laid-back atmosphere
      - Very clear career growth potential (CEO has managed tons of devs and is keen on you growing in your career)
    
    

== Let's chat ==

We can meet for coffee and talk more about what you are looking for and how
that might be a good fit as a team member of untapt. (matthew@untapt.com)

------
guiseppecalzone
HelloSign: [http://www.hellosign.com](http://www.hellosign.com) \- San
Francisco, CA

If you use HelloSign and you’re excited about what we’re doing, we’re hiring
for a lot of roles, including software engineers, ops engineers, API
evangelism, PR and more:
[http://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs](http://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs)

If you're interested, you can also email us directly at heather at hellosign
dot com.

------
bwsewell
Automated Insights. Durham, NC

Full-time Ruby Developers and Front-end developers. We are taking major leaps
each month in advancing our technology of translating large data sets into
readable narrative content. Some of the most exciting times are going to be in
the coming months.

We are moving to a great new location in downtown Durham, NC overlooking the
local triple-A ballpark. We're looking for developers to help grow our team.
If you're interested, shoot me an email:

brian@automatedinsights.com

------
Delphiza
Minttulip - South East UK, London, work from home, .NET Developers

Minttulip is a small consultancy that builds apps for business using the
Microsoft cloud stack. Microsoft Azure services and MVC Web apps, Windows
Phone and store apps using xaml. We are looking for mid-level and senior
developers to join our team. Work is mostly home-based, with some office
visits, and close working with the rest of the team on a daily basis using
voice and screen sharing.

For full spec, devjobs@minttulip.com

------
matillion
Knutsford, Cheshire, UK - Matillion Ltd
[http://www.matillion.com](http://www.matillion.com)

Graduate developer role available in a fast-growing software start-up company
that is looking to bolster an existing development team.

For more details see our website: [http://www.matillion.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.matillion.com/about-us/careers/)

To apply, send your CV and covering letter to jobs@matillion.com

------
creese
Keypr - Los Angeles, CA

Keypr is redefining the guest experience at hotels worldwide!

We are an early-stage startup in the hospitality industry. Our stack is
Python/Flask/Angular/iOS/Android. We are looking for a few talented iOS and
front-end engineers to join our growing team.

If you want to change the way we do hotels, please send a short note to
charles@keypr.com and tell us one thing you'd change. Be sure to include links
to any code or relevant work (GitHub, App Store, etc.)

Cheers!

------
bensummers
London, UK - Full time - ONEIS

We're looking for a developer to join our team.

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

[http://www.oneis.co.uk/jobs](http://www.oneis.co.uk/jobs)

------
mncolinlee
thisCLICKS - Saint Paul, MN (FULL TIME)

thisCLICKS is a B2B startup that has reinvented the employee punch clock and
shift schedule with our two products: When I Work and WageBase.

Our addressable market is huge. Sixty percent of all workers work hourly jobs,
including over 75 million Americans. And we already have international
customers.

Our 3,000 customers today have over 200,000 employees. We're expecting to
triple our customer base this year. We have already exceeded $1 million in
annual revenue and we didn't hire any sales staff to do it. We're growing at
over ten percent every month.

After raising $4 million in our series A fundraising round, we have three,
immediate on-site openings:

    
    
      iOS Engineer
      Android Engineer
      Application Engineer (PHP/JS)
    
      - Do you have experience working on solid mobile or web apps?
      - Do you take the time upfront to architect maintainable solutions?
      - Do you want to balance work and life, but also spend time growing new skills?
      - Are you ready to disrupt the human resources industry?
      

If this sounds like you, sign up at
[http://careers.thisclicks.com/](http://careers.thisclicks.com/)

------
mdellabitta
Appinions, New York

Software Engineer

Appinions is a SaaS Platform provider, helping Fortune 1000 companies like
IBM, Oracle, Nissan, and Dell with Influence Marketing. Our platform uses
patented natural-language processing and social network analysis technology
developed at Cornell University to help companies identify and manage the
people, ideas, and publications that drive their market.

Skills & Requirements:

As a Full Stack Developer (Java & Javascript) you will be involved in design
and implementation of a range of new capabilities built on top of our
influence-based data platform. You'll work with amazing data apis and an great
set of developers and researchers to produce compelling and scalable web-
applications. Our senior engineers typically have at least 3 years of Java web
development under their belt, but you should have a keen understanding of web
application technologies both front-end and back. We currently use the Spring
framework so some experience with Spring is ideal. You should have a strong
grasp of common OO design patterns, familiarity with a variety of data-stores,
and a passion for good API design and performance.

What You'll Do:

Work in a team environment to build the next generation of influence-based
applications Play an important role in design and implementation of an
important new set of internal APIs Develop awesome new features front to back
(using Java and JavaScript) Work with a team of developers and researchers (
who specialize in natural language processing, social network analysis) to
create create scalable web apps with elegant, user-friendly design
Requirements:

5+ years web development experience both server and client-side web-
development Ability to architect complex applications using frameworks and
APIs Familiarity with Java Experience with client-side
HTML/CSS/JSON/Javascript/JQuery/AJAX Experience with server-side frameworks
(Spring MVC/REST/Node.js) Working knowledge with a variety of relational and
nosql data stores (mysql, mongodb, hbase, redis) Familiarity with cloud
environment a plus (e.g., AWS) Basic unix shell skills * Strong user
experience instincts Perks:

Work in our mid-town offices Health, Dental, Equity, other benefits
Competitive compensation Advancement opportunities

I'm an engineer here at Appinions, so feel free to AMA!

------
jasonhoyt
PeerJ, based in LONDON UK, is a VC-backed Open Access and Open Science
startup. We believe academic research should be freely accessible to everyone.

We're a team of 7 atm, and are hiring back-end developers, devops, distributed
filesystem engineers. Open to remote work.

Details, benefits and contact info at
[https://peerj.com/about/careers/](https://peerj.com/about/careers/)

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA)

Do you think robots are cool? So do we!

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should
probably think robots are cool, but robotics background is NOT required. (I
had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers and mechanical engineers.

Here are a few of our 20+ job openings:

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Test engineers

* Mechanical engineers

* IT engineers

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum!

------
MarkMc
Remote (Anywhere)

Java Programmer

I’m looking for a programmer to work with me on Solar Accounts
(www.solaraccounts.co.uk) and other web-based projects. You will need to have
excellent Java programming ability, good English communication skills and a
fast broadband internet connection.

Please email me with (a) a short introduction about yourself; (b) a link to
your github and/or stackoverflow page; (c) your desired monthly salary

------
statictype
Chennai, India

Full-time developers.

[http://www.ivivacloud.com](http://www.ivivacloud.com)

Help us build our SAAS Smart Workplace Solution. Our software typically
integrates with real-time subsystems in buildings (think lighting systems,
security systems, AHUs, CCTVs etc...) which we monitor and control as part of
what we do.

We need a full-stack developer. We have interesting problems to solve.

Mail me at <haran at ecyber.com>

------
mattt416
Here's a small sample of the most recent remote/telecommute jobs posted on
[https://www.wfh.io](https://www.wfh.io):

Senior Web Developer @ The Search Monitor
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/488](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/488) [Anywhere]

Technical Project Manager @ The Search Monitor
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/489](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/489) [Anywhere]

MySQL DBA @ Crossview
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/490](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/490) [Anywhere]

WebSphere Commerce Administrator @ Crossview
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/491](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/491) [Anywhere]

Project Manager @ Crossview
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/492](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/492) [Anywhere]

Trainer @ GitHub [https://www.wfh.io/jobs/493](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/493)
[Anywhere in United States]

Full- Stack Developer @ Sonian
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/494](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/494) [Anywhere in United
States]

Harvest Expert @ Harvest
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/495](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/495) [Anywhere]

Rails Developer @ Harvest
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/496](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/496) [Anywhere]

Enterprise Support Engineer @ GitHub
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/497](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/497) [Anywhere]

Operations Security Engineer @ Wikimedia Foundation
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/498](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/498) [Anywhere]

ScrumMaster @ Wikimedia Foundation
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/499](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/499) [Anywhere]

Implementations Specialist-Sales @ GitHub
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/500](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/500) [Anywhere]

Senior Ruby on Rails Developer @ RoyaltyZone
[https://www.wfh.io/jobs/501](https://www.wfh.io/jobs/501) [Anywhere]

~~~
micro_cam
Is there really no way to search job postings on that site?

~~~
mattt416
Yes there's currently no way, but thank you for the suggestion. I'll be
getting this implemented shortly. :P

~~~
micro_cam
Thanks!

~~~
mattt416
Work in progress, but got something basic up for the time being. Hope that
helps!

------
murtza
Marketo - San Mateo, Portland, Tel Aviv -
[http://marketo.com](http://marketo.com)

Job Title: Software Engineer

Description: We're looking for an entry to intermediate-level engineer
experienced in building web apps.

Company: Marketo is a marketing automation software provider.

Apply: [http://jobvite.com/m?3kcHogwm](http://jobvite.com/m?3kcHogwm)

------
terrencelam
Shenzhen, China

Full-time

Job title: Engineer

We are small tech startup at Shenzhen, China in online P2P lending business.
We are now looking for an excellent & experienced full stack engineer to join
our team to solve real world problems in finance field together. If you are
interested in our business and China market, please send me your resume to my
email terrencelam.sky(at)gmail.com.

------
eric_schell
Indiegogo (San Francisco)

Data Engineer - Analytics Platform

Opportunity to have a big impact, and help one of the Founders evolve our
analytics infrastructure as part of the Insights Team.

Curious, driven, data and performance junkies encouraged to apply!

[https://www.indiegogo.com/about/careers?jvi=o3xyYfwQ,Job](https://www.indiegogo.com/about/careers?jvi=o3xyYfwQ,Job)

------
taf2
CallTrackingMetrics - we're looking for DevOps and Mobile iOS/Android
engineers. We're also always looking for Sales/Support engineers.

We're located in Severna Park Maryland. Our office is close to a great lunch
and coffee shop.

The business is growing fast but we're managing the growth to ensure we can
always provide top notch support.

------
khitchdee
Allahabad, India, Khitchdee
([http://www.khitchdee.com](http://www.khitchdee.com)) We teach new
programmers applied programming. We're looking for someone deeply interested
in music and in programming, both. To apply, send us a link to a video of one
of your performances at rohit@khitchdee.com

------
adkatrit
Enigma.io

resume -> jobs@enigma.io

We're hiring well rounded data scientists, dev ops engineers and web app
engineers.

Be a part of the company that is changing the face of public data and large
scale graph analysis.

[http://enigma.io](http://enigma.io)

[http://enigma.io/solutions/services/](http://enigma.io/solutions/services/)

------
SteveMorin
San Francisco or Remote - INTERN The team is developing a next generation
Open-Source Scalable Data Pipeline for Hadoop, Hbase, Spark and Storm We are
looking for INTERNS, both on engineering and design that are looking to get
Involved with BigData. If your interested in learning more about BigData.
Email me: steve@demandcube.com

------
davidkopf
Remind101 - San Francisco, CA

We're building for teachers, so they can get back to teaching.

Highlights

\- 15% of US Teachers

\- 6MM monthly actives

\- $19.5MM raised; Kleiner Perkins (led by John Doerr) & Social+Capital (led
by Chamath Palihapitiya)

\- Located in Soma, San Francisco

Positions

\- Product Manager of Growth

\- Full stack, Backend engineers

\- UX engineer, Designer

\- Android, iOS developer

More:
[https://www.remind101.com/careers#jobs](https://www.remind101.com/careers#jobs)

------
SimonPStevens
Birmingham (UK). Full-time. Software developer - C#/.Net

Currently we're [I'm] a solo developer consulting company. We have too many
projects and not enough time so want to expand by 2-3 developers.

The right person will want to be part of something totally new. Help build a
fresh team and work on very varied projects.

Interested? - simon at creou dot com.

------
kevbo
Evanston, IL - Full Time (onsite)

Junior Python Test Engineer at Leapfrog Online
([http://www.leapfrogonline.com](http://www.leapfrogonline.com))

We're the leading independent digital direct marketing firm in the country,
developing programs for Fortune 500 marketers to find and convert the right
customers. We build complex app ecosystems with frameworks like Django and
Rails sitting on top, with a mound of open source software supporting them.

We're looking for a junior-level Python/Ruby Developer to join our Test
Engineering team, writing functional, integration, and unit tests in Python
for our Django/Rails-powered business platforms. As part of the Operations
team, we also do light system administration and help write monitoring tools.

Requirements: an intense attention to detail, a love of learning, a passion
for problem-solving, and a good attitude and sense of responsibility. You
should also have experience with Python/Ruby (or be willing to transition from
another dynamic language like PHP); be comfortable working on a *nix command
line; and have general knowledge about HTML, CSS, and JavaScript. Experience
with mobile device testing is a plus.

We're committed to agile and open source; we use packages like mechanize,
Selenium (including Selenium Grid), and nose every day.

Interested? If so, we offer a competitive salary plus an incentive and
benefits package, and a close-knit team who likes what they do and has fun
doing it. If you think you're a good fit for this position, apply with your
resume and salary history.
[http://jobvite.com/m?3LUGogwu](http://jobvite.com/m?3LUGogwu)

~~~
_p6xs
It isn't in your interest to disclose your salary history [1] and it probably
isn't in your interest to work for a company whose first hiring filter is
excluding anyone with the wherewithal to negotiate a fair salary.

Leapfrog, don't post your predatory ads targeting inexperienced software
developers in this thread again.

[1] For a basic primer on negotiation read patio11's famous blog post:
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-
negotiation](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation)

~~~
kevbo
Thanks for the response, and I absolutely take your comments to heart.

I feel that salary is something that I'm transparent about as a hiring
manager, and I like to have that conversation early. From my side, I have a
very strict budget, without much room to negotiate. When I make an offer, I
usually lead with my best offer, and let the candidate know that. Anyone
skilled with Google can find the general range for this position so there are
no surprises in advance.

I do take issue with the predatory part. The Test Engineering role here is
really the 'farm team' for Software Engineering and Systems Engineering, and I
feel it's a great way to get a sense of how the technology department works
from the inside before deciding if you want to move forward here or somewhere
else. For some context, every single Test Engineer I've hired for the last ~3
years has gone on to work as an SE. In fact, that's why I'm hiring now. We
invest a lot in our TEs, so we're not looking to fill these seats with people
we can get at the lowest price.

All of that said, I appreciate your comments, and will remove that line from
future posts. I will, however, continue to talk about salary early and often
during the interview process, so that I'm not wasting anyone's time. We can't
afford 90k for a junior-level position, and I think it's only fair to state
that up front.

Thanks, Kevin

------
rachellaw
Interface Foundry – New York City – (Full time, Interns and H1B; developers
and designers)

We let users browse and build their own data bubbles -- data pinned to a
specific location or time, consolidating apps and other widgets into a single
context-aware interface.

Our mission is to index the physical world, allowing people to move seamlessly
from one area or timeframe to another, interacting with their environment
where information (apps, widgets, connected devices, data cards, localized
maps) is absorbed into personal devices securely.

We just closed our first round of seed/angel financing, raised over 100K and
looking to grow and scale quickly. We have over 20,000 users, deployed
worldwide everywhere from Berlin to Barcelona, Detroit to Oakland and of
course, NYC. Our system is open source, open API and open hardware. We believe
strongly in transparency and accountability, and have benefit-corporation
status.

Our culture embraces diversity, we value a collaborative environment with lots
of challenges that require creative solutions. We like walking-breaks, snacks
and cats. We’re flexible about time as long as you get work done. We prefer
direct communication, if there are any issues or things in your mind, let us
know. You’ll be joining us in our office in downtown SoHo, and there’s a lot
of great food places nearby Chinatown too. All early employees get both stock
options and vesting interest when they join full time, along with other
possible benefits such as health insurance.

More information: [http://interfacefoundry.com](http://interfacefoundry.com)

Positions:

 _== Front-End Developer ==_

Build out widgets and interactive themes for our mobile front-end for events
around NYC, the data bubble builder interface for anyone to build new bubbles
and a searchable map of active bubbles.

\- Knowledge of: Angular.js, CSS3, HTML5, PhoneGap, Git

\- Nice to have: Leaflet.js, OpenStreetMap / automated geo-tile creation

 _== Back-End Engineer ==_

Perfect our database architecture, automated systems for API consolidation and
communication with 3rd party connected devices, authentication / security.

\- Knowledge of: Node.js, MongoDB, Express, Git

\- Nice to have: Hadoop, Elasticsearch

If you’re interested, send us a note: hello@interfacefoundry.com and we will
definitely get back to you!

~~~
rachellaw
Note if you don't get a response from hello@interfacefoundry you can email me
directly at rachel AT milkred DOT net (personal)

------
talonx
Mountain View, CA. Full time. SocialTwist Inc. is looking for a Client
Services Specialist. More details -
[http://www.socialtwist.com/careers](http://www.socialtwist.com/careers).
Questions? careers (at) socialtwist (dot) com.

You won't be disappointed.

------
n_evans
Chicago - ideal role for developer who is also a musician

Reverb.com // Marketplace for musicians //
[http://jobs.reverb.com](http://jobs.reverb.com)

We're growing quickly and our customers love us. Like so much. Founder's
previous startup had $1B+ exit.

------
sunir
If you're a marketing or business development professional interested in B2B
cloud software, The Small Business Web has just put together its first job
board.

[http://www.thesmallbusinessweb.com/jobs/](http://www.thesmallbusinessweb.com/jobs/)

------
psota
Cambridge, MA Panjiva ([http://panjiva.com](http://panjiva.com)) Hiring
engineers--UI/UX, frontend, backend data mining/algorithms. See
[http://panjiva.com/jobs](http://panjiva.com/jobs)

------
dougzor
hopOn - San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Senior Visual Designer

hopOn (hopon.com) is a brand new startup in the social travel booking space.

We've raised a seed round from top-tier investors. The founders have an
excellent track record of building great companies, and we’re now looking to
round out our core product team. Our headquarters is in SoMa in San Francisco.

We want our app to be visually stunning in its simplicity. We’re looking for
someone who is ready to make a name for themselves by driving the visual
design of the next Uber/HotelTonight/Airbnb type of experience. Although the
role will immediately be very hands-on, ideally we’d like to find someone who
is ready to grow with the company and own the design group.

Want some more details? Reach out to me at doug@hopon.com.

------
gandalfu
Miami, FL. Full time developer as well as Sr positions available at a major
travel company.

Currently transitioning from JAVA/PHP to Scala/play/Akka. Mobile dev
experience is a plus. Local only, relocation assistance provided for the right
candidates.

Contact at: ZmlwZXJleiBhdCBuY2wuY29t

------
tortillasauce
Azarius, Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

Azarius is looking for a backend PHP hacker / Linux nerd to help us develop
our custom shopping software.

You'll be working with PHP, MySQL, Linux, Vagrant, Ansible, etc.

Azarius is an online smartshop based in Amsterdam with several online shops.

You can contact us at info@azarius.net

------
ssharpe67
Datalex - Atlanta, GA Ready to use your tech skills and join the travel retail
revolution? Each year, Datalex’s award-winning software enables travel
shopping requests for our customers all over the world. Our customers are
leading travel retailers such as Delta Air Lines, Aer Lingus, Frontier
Airlines, Trailfinders, STA Travel and many more. Join the revolution in
travel shopping and loyalty for travelers worldwide. Datalex is seeking a
Hosting Engineer to join our infrastructure team responsible for building and
maintaining mission critical devices that host many of our customers. Current
technologies are Cisco switching, Cisco firewalls, Checkpoint firewalls, F5
BigIP load balancers, F5 ASM web app firewalls, Dell servers, Citrix XenServer
virtualization, NetApp storage arrays, and a range of cutting edge open source
software. With a strong customer base and a significant customer pipeline, now
is a perfect time to become part of this team. Initial projects and activities
for the role will be in the network and load balancing realms, with an
opportunity to, and an expectation that you will, increase your knowledge with
the other technologies our team utilizes. Ideal candidates will possess the
following, \- 2+ years with Network, Security, and Linux technologies \- Hands
on experience with virtualization technologies \- Capacity planning,
monitoring, and reporting \- Ability to prioritize and compartmentalize based
on service level agreements and agreed obligations \- Team Player is a must \-
Scripting experience is a plus If you would like to join an organization
leading innovation in travel retail for the world’s most forward thinking
airlines and agencies, send your resume to recruitment@datalex.com and tell us
about yourself and how you can make both of us even more exceptional. Please
share the following in your cover letter: -What technology project are you
most proud of that you did for fun? -What is the most impressive technology
you have recently worked with and why? -Why do you think you would be great at
this position? We look forward to hearing from you!

------
ganjianwei
TellApart - Burlingame, CA (between SF and Palo Alto)

TellApart is hiring: Dev ops engineers, Hadoop/data-pipeline engineers, Data
product engineers (personalization products)

TellApart is a ~50 person (25+ engineers) startup
([http://www.tellapart.com/](http://www.tellapart.com/)) that works on real
time personalization for retailers. Here are some specific things we're
working on that folks might find interesting:

\- Rearchitecting our data system to use the lambda architecture
([http://www.manning.com/marz/](http://www.manning.com/marz/)) so we can build
better personalization products on top of retailers' customer data.

\- Building and improving machine learning models to predict user's behavior
and what users want based on a ton of datapoints we collect for hundreds of
millions of users.

{my_username[-3:]}@tellapart.com if you'd like to find out more

------
tylerlarson
Paperless Post - New York, NYC, NY

[http://paperlesspost.com/jobs](http://paperlesspost.com/jobs)

We are currently looking to fill these positions.

Associate Product Manager

Data Engineer - Insights

Data Engineer Intern

Data Engineer - Site Behavior

Front End Developer

Graphic Designer

iOS Developer

JavaScript Developer

Merchandise Art Director

Operations and Customer Relations Associate

Quality Assurance Engineer

Technical Operations Engineer

Visual Designer

Web Developer

------
BrianPetro
Stay Shipping! Deliver AngularJS Apps Every 30, 60, or 90 days. Front-end/UI
Focus. Foster City, CA

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/479-stay-shipping-
> deliver-...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/479-stay-shipping-deliver-
> angularjs-apps-every-30-60-or-90-days-front-end-ui-focus-foster-city-ca)

Frontend Software Engineer (AngularJS) for an Early Stage Start-up in
Sunnyvale, CA

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/830-frontend-software-
> engi...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/830-frontend-software-engineer-
> angularjs-for-an-early-stage-start-up-in-sunnyvale-ca)

#Angular / #JavaScript Engineer - Remote / Telecommute - Prospective
Candidates need to be in the US

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/770-angular-javascript-
> eng...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/770-angular-javascript-engineer-
> remote-telecommute-prospective-candidates-need-to-be-in-the-us)

Experienced Front-End Engineer, Full-Time or Contract, Anywhere in the World!

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/806-experienced-front-
> end-...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/806-experienced-front-end-
> engineer-full-time-or-contract-anywhere-in-the-world)

JavaScript (AngularJS) Developer at PIXFORMANCE Sports in Berlin (Germany)

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/255-javascript-
> angularjs-d...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/255-javascript-angularjs-
> developer-at-pixformance-sports-in-berlin-germany)

Lead ANGULARJS developer/ full stack (Berlin, Germany)

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/778-lead-angularjs-
> develop...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/778-lead-angularjs-developer-
> full-stack-berlin-germany)

------
blizkreeg
CrunchBase is hiring for full-stack engineers, a devops engineer, QA, UX and
PM. [http://info.crunchbase.com/jobs/](http://info.crunchbase.com/jobs/)

Reach out to me at vineet [at] crunchbase .com

------
sparkman55
Rinse - www.rinse.com - San Francisco

Rinse is a fast-growing Technology-Enabled Dry Cleaning and Laundry Delivery
Service based in the design district in San Francisco. This is a chance to
join a 'rocket ship' startup pre-venture capital. We're currently hiring
people of all types:

* We'd like to hire __Software Developers of all stripes __to join our small team and build mobile apps for our customers and drivers, sophisticated internal processing tools, and a robust and polished customer-facing web presence to further burnish our brand. Our stack is built on Django, with a healthy amount of HTML5 and Backbone.js, but we 're more interested in hiring someone with mature development practices, mentorship experience, and strong analytical capability. Knowledge of any new tools will come easily to the right person. A job description is at [https://rinse-cdn.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/docs/Rinse%20-%20D...](https://rinse-cdn.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/docs/Rinse%20-%20Developers%20-%20Job%20Description.pdf)

* As this is an operationally-focused business, we're also looking for a __' Swiss-Army Knife' __generalist to join our high-caliber team and own whatever parts of our operations, marketing, or social media need attention on a given day. This is a chance for a smart person to join a tech startup in a critical role, even if that person isn 't a software developer.

* We're also looking to hire a __Director of Marketing __to help us accelerate growth as we optimize our operations. With a great domain, solid product, tech-savvy customer base, and growing ad presence, this is a great opportunity for a consumer-focused marketing professional. A job description is at[https://rinse-cdn.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/docs/Rinse%20-%20D...](https://rinse-cdn.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/docs/Rinse%20-%20Director%20of%20Marketing%20-%20Job%20Description.pdf)

* Last but definitely not least, we're hiring individuals with a clean driving record for part-time evening work delivering and picking-up laundry and dry cleaning as a __Rinse Valet __. This is a great way for students and the under-employed to pick up some extra cash a couple of nights a week. Apply via this web link:[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kWZYu1kg1r8kxdDC9ObKdgQP_1N...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kWZYu1kg1r8kxdDC9ObKdgQP_1NYcX7ZDEaa3dQxr6E/viewform)

Interested? Email jobs@rinse.com for more information.

------
zinssmeister
Menlo Park, CA

Just closed our A round with Google Ventures, Kleiner and Greylock. Looking to
add Engineers and Designers
[https://www.synack.com/careers](https://www.synack.com/careers)

------
robvolk
Chicago, full-time [https://charlieapp.com/jobs](https://charlieapp.com/jobs)

Full-stack Developer for Early-Stage, Funded Startup

We’re looking for a bad-ass developer.

You want to get in on the ground floor of a funded startup. You’re a come up
with mind-blowing solutions to complex problems. You get excited over new
technology and have to play with it right away. You test, refactor, and love
your code. You write killer back-end code, but don’t shy away from the front-
end.

Who are we? Before any meeting, Charlie automatically researches people before
you see them. Researching people is a complex problem: we sift through,
analyze, and manipulate data into powerful insights (i.e. what are they
passionate about, what do you have in common?). CNBC called us “One of the
world’s most promising new companies” and SXSW selected us as an Accelerator
Finalist.

We’ve built Charlie to research people at massive scale, using the latest Ruby
on Rails stack with MongoDB, Redis, Sidekiq, and hosted in an elastic cloud
farm. We write code with agility and have a tight process where anyone on the
team can deploy to production at any time, without approval. We thoroughly
test our code, though we’re not strict TDD. We're a small dev that loves to
code, and constantly pushes, and learns from each other.

This is your opportunity to join an early-stage company that’s making moves.
Sound interesting? Let us know what makes you the perfect candidate.

Why we’re special: * Flexible working situation: hours, location * Competitive
salary + equity * Funded startup backed by some amazing people * Everyone
deploys to production (fully automated, painless) * We go out and do fun
things (concerts, Bulls & Cubs games, and occasionally ski in Colorado)

Requirements: * Full-stack developer (heavy back-end) * Ruby on Rails
preferred, but you can learn. * DB experience (SQL or NoSQL?) * Not afraid of
the front-end (HTML5, jQuery, Coffeescript, bootstrap, Sass, Slim) * Test your
code (Rspec, capybara, cucumber, etc) * Hobbyist: Working on a side project to
learn new technology? * Creative problem solver * Git / Github * Smart & gets
things done.

Location 1871 co-working space Chicago, IL

Apply Interested? Tell us why you'd make the ideal candidate. We want to hear
about your current role, a side project you've worked on or new technology
that you've learned, and include some relevant links. Thanks!

Email jobs@charlieapp.com.

------
bkudria
Propeller, based in SF, is looking for great full-time developers to help
change the way simple mobile apps are built. We're trying to do something
legitimately new here, so first, some background: Right now, building a mobile
app means:

1 (optional): Try to build a crappy version using non-native platform
technologies like: HTML5, Titanium, PhoneGap, or some other solution that
attempts to use or translate the web way (HTML/JS) to mobile.

2: Spend a lot of time and money building your mobile app from scratch using
native API (Cocoa/Android)

Apart from the pain induced when you try to do (1) before (2), this is fine if
you're building a complex or involved app that merits significant and
dedicated time and money for development.

But, at Propeller, we think there is great demand for the ability to build
simple mobile apps (which is why tools for (1) exist.) But, (1) sucks - it's
not native, or it's native translated from web technologies, and becomes
unnecessarily complicated. Method (2) works, but it's incredibly expensive
because everything is being built from scratch.

HTML/JS was a great idea when shipping code was difficult, and users didn't
want to install software. Everyone had a runtime already (the browser), and so
simple applications were built on that platform. First just with HTML (the
<form> element) and then HTML+JS for clients that were called "rich" but just
needed to do things HTML forms couldn't do.

But taking this model and attempting to make it work on mobile is not only bad
engineering, it's misguided! This model makes sense when you can't ship actual
code to your users, but Apple changed all that by inventing[1] the App Store
(straightforward) and getting users to trust it (really a big deal.) This
removes the distribution problem. Users will install your software, so you
don't need to target a legacy distribution stack that was originally designed
for sharing documents and a really weird language with so many quirks a book
title "The Good Parts" had to be written. It's bad engineering motivated by
decisions which aren't relevant anymore. Building mobile applications on top
of (or translated from) a legacy stack with so many workarounds, shims,
libraries on top of libraries, Shadow DOMs, cross-browser compatibility,
compile-to-JS, minification, XSS protections, and so on is just crazy.

HTML/JS on mobile will always suck and will always play catch-up because it's
built on a legacy foundation. Hell, it sucks on the desktop now too. We put up
with it because the alternative isn't feasible.

</rant>

But, there is another way! There are good ideas here.

Shipping code (and waiting for Apple to approve it) brings us back to the days
when we had to release major versions and burn them to CDs and put them in
boxes. It's un-agile. Developers love writing web apps because it's agile -
they can change their application, deploy, and release their fix or feature
very quickly. That's invaluable and should not be impossible on mobile. [2]
So, our hypothesis is that there are a class of simple mobile apps whose
behavior can be described declaratively using a simple JSON format that can be
hosted statically, or delivered piecemeal as needed, or even generated
dynamically a la a REST API. It could describe an app UI directly, and also
how it interacts with a server API, and it could be rendered using native
controls.

Think Web apps, but instead of a legacy stack that wasn't designed for
application development, a simpler and more straightforward format uniquely
suited and designed for modern Internet/Web applications, taking into
consideration all of the things we've learned a modern Internet application
needs.

Right now we're building (and shipping) sophisticated apps that are defined by
our JSON format and rendered using 100% native controls on iOS and Android. We
can update that JSON at any time to change the app on next launch. We can send
down new JSON via an AJAX-like mechanism. We're iterating on the
format/protocol, and shipping new version of the client. We're figuring stuff
out around client-side views, realtime client<->server communication, data
sync in general, and many other interesting things. There are enormous
problems to be solved here, both engineering-wise and in
API/Protocol/Architecture design.

YOU: are an interested hacker who isn't content to let people build shoddy
applications on a gross legacy stack, or invest way too much time and money
for things that really should be a lot easier. We're looking for someone who
realizes all these pain points and isn't afraid to imagine how things should
be done. Think: in 10 years, will people really be building new apps on HTML?
No. Come help us design the stack of the future. Ideally, you have experience
in iOS and Android, since that's our most pressing need right now and likely
in the future.

US: a 3-person team (two co-founders and myself) trying to modernize (mobile)
application development. We run Rails/Postgres/Sidekiq on the backend for the
apps we host for our users, but our clients consume JSON so that's an
implementation detail. In the future people can generate that JSON using any
backend they want. Our iOS application is in Ruby (via RubyMotion, which has
worked well for us) and some ObjC, and our Android client is in Java. We share
some code between them (like our layout engine) and we want to share more.
We've taken a seed round from some great investors[3]. We're very small still,
so your impact would be immense.

EMAIL: jobs@usepropeller.com (I'm ben@usepropeller.com)

1: Yes, I remember Linspire. I'm using "invent" loosely here.

2: Apple doesn't let you actually ship code (or, technically speaking, an
interpreter, you can ship JS) but many client-side interactions don't actually
need to be re-implemented every time. HTML forms are an example: client-side
interactivity without custom logic. There are many other interactions that can
be abstracted this way, especially on mobile, where user interactions are more
constrained, and especially for stuff that just updates the UI and can be
solved using a Reactive/Data Flow approach.

3: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/27/propeller-
gets-1-25m-from-a...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/27/propeller-
gets-1-25m-from-a16z-ffangel-everyone-good-basically/)

------
pwman
Fairfax VA (Washington DC area near metro) local preferred REMOTE possible for
the very talented.

jobs@lastpass.com

LastPass, you know it, you love it, you want to make it better.

------
dmvaldman
famo.us - SF - [http://famo.us](http://famo.us)

Jobs page: [https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us](https://jobs.lever.co/famo.us)

We are reinventing web apps from first principles.

Front-end: if physics, UI, 3D modeling is your thing, give us a look.

Back-end: if tooling, performance testing, CI and code releasing, distribution
is your thing, give us a look.

------
ashleyjohn
Academia.edu | Downtown San Francisco | Full Time Engineers | Relocation
Available

Academia.edu is an agile startup located in San Francisco on Kearny and Bush
Street. Our CEO is Richard Price who received his PhD from Oxford in
Philosophy and is an avid sailor. Our team is also led by CTO Ben Lund who is
not only a great technical leader, but also an amazing foosball player.

We are well-funded by Khosla Ventures and we are on a mission to Open Science.
Our goal as a company is to build an end-to-end publication system that
provides the world with free and accessible academic and scientific papers. So
far we have 9,364,002 users.

Feel free to check out the technical projects that our engineers are tackling
(see below) or visit our hiring page at
[https://www.academia.edu/hiring](https://www.academia.edu/hiring) to learn
more about us. We look forward to hearing from you.

We are Hiring a Team to Build a Better Future

Here at Academia.edu you will have an opportunity to join an agile team of 9
Engineers who are all making a positive impact on the world by contributing to
a movement called Open Science. As a member of our team you will be given a
lot of autonomy to choose projects that interest you the most and the ability
to make product decisions with our CTO Ben Lund and CEO Richard Price.

We are currently tackling five incredibly difficult product challenges. Some
of these projects have been attempted by larger companies and have failed. In
order to be successful we will need to think way outside-of-the-box and take a
leap into the unknown…

Peer Review

We want to build a peer review platform that allows layers of discussion on
top of a single document. One of the biggest challenges we face is that
contextual commenting at a large scale has yet to be achieved. In order to be
successful we need to find original and novel solutions because simple
approaches like putting a blog-style comment box at the end of the paper has
been tried before and has not been effective.

To build Peer Review we must figure out a way to transform all the wide array
of styles from any given PDF paper to a clean and consistent format that is
embedded for a suitable commenting UI. We are experimenting to build a rich
inline-commenting and discussion interface as well as a reputation system that
surfaces quality comments.

Interface Design

We currently have 7.5 million users who upload their research papers. Academia
converts these PDFs to HTLM5 to display in the browser. We face the challenges
of building web UIs for scientific content such as 3D molecular visualizations
and tools for exploring genetic sequences. We will also build back-end
parsers, converters, and storage schemes to enable these UIs.

Recommendation Engine

We have a news feed that displays recommended papers to our users. Currently
we use a simple rule-based system where papers are tagged by research
interests and our users can follow those research interests. In addition, our
users can follow each other. We want our users to feel as if they are
attending an amazing conference where everything we show them is the most
relevant and up-to-date information that is available in their field.

In order to improve our recommendation engine, we will be immersed in Natural
Language Processing and Machine Learning. We want to identify which particular
field of the paper it correlates to (math, biochemistry, anthropology, etc.)
and the type of document (original research, a review article, a conference
presentation, a lecture note or some other content). Using everything from a
paper’s previous viewers on Academia.edu to its author and content to its
place in the citation graph, we want to determine the relevance of a
particular document to a particular user. Lastly, using large-scale data
analysis we want to identify trending papers, highlight influential
researchers and help the public uncover important new work more quickly and
reliably.

Mobile App

Academia does not have a mobile app but we are dedicated to building one!

Working with a clean slate, we will design and build a mobile API that
displays Academia’s core features. These features will include the user
profile, upload papers, news feed, analytic data, and the ability to make
comments on papers (Peer Review). In order to build a dynamic mobile API, we
will write easy-to-use client libraries in a wide range of scripting languages
that will encourage integration with Academia’s data, content and identity
into their apps.

Speed, Scale, & Storage

Our engineering team will have to build highly scalable systems that
effectively store and analyze our entire stream of hits. We have built an
analytics dashboard so that every user can see how many people viewed their
profile and how many people have read their uploaded papers. We enabled this
feature by storing structured data in DynamoDB- currently 343 million rows and
growing 10% per month. We want to build features that require more
sophisticated aggregations on this data than DynamoDB can provide.

Furthermore we will need to figure out how to effectively store massive
amounts of data while increasing the speed of our product especially to parts
of the world where there is slower internet connections. This is important
because areas in the world with slower connections tend to be where
researchers can benefit the most from open access to research. Our platform
must be useable for them too.

Future at Academia.edu

We have a fun and agile team and we are growing (our site usage grows 10% per
month)! We have the resources to make our mission come true. We just raised
$11 million from Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and True Ventures.

Apply

If you think you would be interested in solving some of these technical
problems, then please do not hesitate to contact ashley@academia.edu. Or if
you are interested in chatting with our CEO Richard or meeting the team for a
game of foosball, then let us know as you are more than welcome to drop by our
office in Downtown San Francisco.

------
Padres
San Diego Padres - [http://padres.com](http://padres.com) \- San Diego, CA

The San Diego Padres are looking for an entry level application developer who
will work full time onsite at Petco Park. This position will work with another
developer as part of a small IT department that is responsible for the team's
business technology. We are looking for someone who has interest in full stack
development and is excited by the idea of taking a solo project through the
entire development lifecycle.

I know everyone hates creating a new account and inputting all their resume
info into a new system, but I am afraid that all applications must be
submitted online through our recruiting software at
[http://baseballjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobskey...](http://baseballjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobskey.cfm?s=San+Diego+Padres#64818).
Please fill out the entire application (including salary requirements).
Incomplete applications are rarely considered.

TITLE:

Application Developer

POSITION SUMMARY:

The application developer role is an entry-level position that will work
closely with the senior application developer and the IT department on
creating and maintaining software systems that help push the business forward.

DUTIES & RESPONSIBILITIES:

* Designs, develops, tests, implements, and provides ongoing maintenance and support for various software solutions as both part of a team and as an individual developer * Acts as a company resource by creating reports and manipulating data for analysis purposes * Works with IT staff to resolve support tickets and service requests * Trains staff in the use of both in-house developed and third party software * Provides onsite technical support to staff and tenants during Padres events, as needed * Responsible for documenting newly created IT policies, procedures, and systems * Assumes other duties and responsibilities as assigned

JOB REQUIREMENTS:

* Minimum of a 4-year Bachelor’s degree or educational equivalent in Computer Science or other closely related field * Experience using C#.NET, VB.NET, Visual Studio, and the .Net Framework * Familiarity with relational databases, T-SQL, proper database and table design (Microsoft SQL Server specific knowledge a plus) * Web application design and development utilizing HTML, CSS, JavaScript, .NET, and AJAX * Familiarity of the following is a plus but is not required: Source Control (Git), LINQ, jQuery, Node.js, Objective C, Microsoft Dynamics, NoSQL/JSON databases (ElasticSearch), SSIS, Database Optimization, and Crystal Reports * Excellent problem solving skills and the ability to research possible solutions * Good interpersonal, verbal, and written communication skills * A high degree of discretion, integrity, professionalism, and accountability for area of responsibility and related results * Minimum physical requirements: able to travel to and gain access to various areas of the ballpark for prolonged periods of time during games and events; able to lift and transport up to 50 pounds * Professional image and demeanor * Ability to work flexible hours including evenings, weekends, holidays and extended hours as needed * Ability to travel as needed

------
bitcrusher
FlareWorks - [http://www.flareworks.co](http://www.flareworks.co) \- San
Francisco, CA ( Bay area preferred, remote possible )

Interested in changing the world? Neither are we! But we are interested in
having fun and building cool software.

FlareWorks is a mobile messaging startup headquartered in San Francisco,
California. Our mission is to build a platform for contextual communication
between family and friends that is easier, simpler and safer than texting. Our
company’s visual messaging service —called Flares— uses visual cues, instead
of text, to provide communication shortcuts between friends and family.

We're a seed funded, VERY early stage startup, so this is an opportunity to
get in on the ground-floor ( we have not launched yet ). You would be engineer
number 2 or 3. We're looking for mobile developers, both iOS and Android to
help us take our application and platform to the next level. Our mobile apps
are the face of the organization and, as such, you’ll be on the front lines of
creating an application and experience that has the potential to be used by
millions of people every day.

Our Stack:

    
    
      * Node for our API.
      * Erlang for our platform.
    

What we offer:

    
    
      * We're not fans of 9-5 with a lunch break. Work then you want, where you want. Results matter. "Seat Time" does not.
      * Unlimited PTO. Take the time off you need, when you need it. We don't offer prizes for 'attendance'.
      * 5K equipment budget. Buy what you want; After a year, it's yours to keep.
      * Company outings. We like to get out and do things as a team. Lunches, dinners, games, volunteering, concerts. We're always on the lookout for things to do.
      * A real voice. We want to know what you think. If you have an idea or think something isn't working, we want to hear about it. Your voice counts.
      * Generous options and an actually competitive salary ( no low balling + options bait and switch here ).
      * 
    

What we're looking for:

    
    
      * Senior level Android and iOS engineers.
      * UX and visual design chops.
      * Meticulous attention to details.
      * Android:
        * Animation and the hardware accelerated rendeing pipeline as well as OpenGL ES.
        * Location, Content and Media SDK experience.
      * iOS:
        * Core Graphics, Core Animation, Core Data, Core Location
      * Comfort with rapid iteration and real-time team collaboration.
    

We're hoping for local talent for our first hires, but are open to the
possibility of remote for the right person.

If this sounds like a good fit for you, email us (jobs@flareworks.co) and
we'll talk.

------
aj_icracked
iCracked (W12) is looking for full stack hackers to take over the warranty,
repair, and buyback space for iOS devices- And we're winning.

iCracked is looking for a Full Stack Developer to join its team and create the
ultimate on-demand online and offline customer experiences. You should have
Full Stack abilities, amazing PHP and SQL skills, and be all around awesome.

Think of us as the Uber meets AAA of iOS devices. iCracked started on a
college campus repairing iPhones 2 years ago. Now, we have a geo-locational,
on-demand dispatch service going out to over 500 iTechs in 11 countries around
the world. This allows anybody to sell or repair their iPhone, iPod, or iPad
whenever, wherever. We are Y Combinator (W12), very well funded, and looking
for talented developers to join our team.

We have an incredible, core team of 55 with beautiful office spaces on the
water in Redwood City. You'll be joining a talented team of developers and
designers to bring together the ultimate on-demand and on-location buyback and
repair experience for thousands of existing customers and millions of
potential customers around the world. We're working with all kinds of fun
data, visualization, APIs, and services to provide a new kind of market and
customer experience never seen before.

We're moving fast. We build, iterate and ship constantly so you will be
pushing code to production all the time. This is an exciting time to get in a
position at the company, as you'll be able to be involved in a lot of the big
picture development for our exciting projects in the pipeline.

What we’re looking for in you:

• Full Stack Abilities

• PHP Mastery (We’re always using the most of what PHP has to offer, so you
should be well versed and unafraid to dive into the newer features of the
language), SQL Dominance, and everything in between

• A love for grepping logs, SSHing around, and editing config files

• Drive (Our business is growing fast, so we need developers who aren’t afraid
to take charge of a project and see it through to completion)

• All Around Awesomeness (Everyone here is friendly, intelligent, and very
outgoing, and we want to invite more people like that to continue making the
company an awesome place to work)

With iCracked, you wouldn’t be starting a new job; you would be joining a
family. We take care of all team members and provide almost all amenities to
make everybody’s lives better. Salary is negotiable and we have set aside
great equity packages and other benefits for you.

------
kevinpet
Wealthfront -- Palo Alto, CA

The largest and fastest growing online financial advisor. Our technology is
awesome and the product does not involve tricking people into clicking on ads.

[https://www.wealthfront.com/engineering](https://www.wealthfront.com/engineering)

backend, frontent, iOS, devops, data

------
cjwake
Nanosatisfi — San Francisco, CA -
[http://ardus.at/careers002](http://ardus.at/careers002)

FULL TIME: Embedded Software Developer

Can email chris@nanosatisfi.com with any questions

==============================

Looking for developers with experience in:

 __C /C++

 __Embedded platforms: TI OMAP & Sitara, ATMEL AVR & ARM, Freescale, Blackfin,
FPGAs or equivalent.

 __Real-Time Operating Systems - FreeRTOS, RTLinux, VxWorks, or equivalent.

 __Sensor Integration - CMOS Cameras, GPS, Radio, etc. I2C, SPI, CAN

==============================

Ideal candidates would also possess experience in one or more of the following
areas:

 __System Operation — General GNU /Linux / Unix familiarity, scripting,
networking, distributed monitoring / logging (nagios, rsyslog, etc),
configuration management (Chef / Puppet), etc. Sysadmins must be no more than
moderately grumpy.

 __Electrical Engineering — Discrete component and SMD soldering,
microcontroller circuit design /debugging, familiarity with oscilloscopes,
signal generators, and other lab equipment. Wearable computing, robotics,
and/or quadcopter enthusiasts apply here.

 __RF — Familiarity with general RF theory, hardware and /or software defined
radios, ham and/or satellite tracking hobbyists encouraged.

==============================

About Us

We are the fastest-moving space company on Earth. From back-of-the-napkin idea
to in-orbit satellites in 1-year, we will eventually have over 100 satellites—
upgraded regularly—in orbit at all times.

We are building the first ever remote-sensing platform capable of delivering
unique data multiple times per hour from any point on Earth. Doing this
requires solutions to some incredibly exciting challenges in the areas of
spacecraft design and operation, sensor integration, radio communication, and
big data analysis. From custom PCBs to a globally distributed communication
network, we offer the fullest of stacks with challenges for makers, builders,
and doers of all types.

==============================

Some perks:

We offer salary to live on, equity to retire on and health benefits in the
meantime. Not to mention the perks of working in space, and a few little
things to keep you smiling.

 __Competitive Salary & Equity Compensation

 __Free On-site Parking for your car or bike

 __Multiple options for medical, dental and vision insurance

 __Office in SOMA nearby restaurants, food trucks, coffee

 __Flexible Hours — realistically, the company average is 50-hours per week

 __Flexible vacations + added time off around satellite integration periods

 __Stocked Kitchen with snacks and the occasional ice cream sandwich

 __If you’re invited to speak at a conference we’ll cover travel

 __The WOW FACTOR of actually working in space. Make your friends jealous.

------
akubicek
Understory -
[http://www.understoryweather.com](http://www.understoryweather.com) \-
Boston, MA

About us:

Understory generates real-time, localized, atmospheric data, powered by its
dense grids of proprietary weather stations. We are building the next
generation of weather data and you can be an integral part of the team. Our
weather stations are being carefully crafted for their first deployment and
the atmospheric measurements are the most important asset. Our small company
of three recently raised a seed round of $1.9 million and we are looking to
grow our team.

We are currently working out of the Bolt (bolt.io) space in downtown Boston.
It is an awesome office with great people, a ton of rapid prototyping
equipment, idea paint conference rooms, full kitchen, and free coffee and
(sometimes) beer. Come check it out!

We are looking for:

* Backend Developer * Data Scientist * Embedded Systems Engineer * Community Manager * Lead Product Manager

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Backend Developer

Blend open-source technology with proprietary hardware to deliver real time
data to customers quickly and efficiently. Build the robust interface between
the weather stations and the web so that not a single data point is lost.
Archive data so that it can be accessed years from now to lay the groundwork
for the most detailed weather statistical models ever created.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Data Scientist

Use statistical and machine learning techniques with our proprietary sensor
data to help solve the current data sparsity problem. Use findings from our
local grids to improve the picture of nation-wide weather effects. Explore the
business opportunities for such high density data in the current market of
sparse data. Join the team that will revolutionize weather data.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Embedded Systems Engineer

Write firmware that interacts with our next generation wind, rain, and hail
sensor. Combine microprocessors and on-board Linux systems to create a robust
observation and communication suite. Design printed circuit boards that
support various sensors and systems.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Community Manager

Implement and maintain administrative systems and procedures. Grow and foster
the Understory community though our website and blog. Analyze the Understory's
internal and external communications and design methods to improve them.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lead Product Manager

Gain deep understanding and knowledge about markets and customers by
channeling lean start-up techniques. Develop high-impact customer stories that
help guide Understory’s product to create the most value with its customers.
Work with the Understoy hardware and software teams to deliver products that
utilize hyper-local weather data in a way that gets customers excited.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you are interested in these positions, please see the full job descriptions
at [http://understory.theresumator.com/](http://understory.theresumator.com/)
or email me at info(at)understoryweather(dot)com.

------
bkanber
Tidal Labs - New York City PHP/JS/HTML/CSS Developer

We're looking for an experienced PHP, JS, HTML and CSS developer to maintain a
family of websites for our clients. You'll be making incremental improvements
to the sites, responding to tickets, and also managing a team of part time
employees there to help you. The sites are built on an easy to use proprietary
CMS inspired by WordPress.

Not everyone has the DNA for this type of job, and we want to make sure you're
in a role that you can thrive in and enjoy. Please consider the guidelines
below before applying.

This role is good for you if:

    
    
       * You like working on multiple projects simultaneously.
       * You enjoy working with/guiding/managing junior developers, keeping an eye on code quality.
       * Working with a CMS and developing themes appeals to you.
       * You like thinking in terms of tickets, issues, and things to track.
    

This role is not good for you if:

    
    
       * You would rather spend your time concentrating on just one product full-time.
       * You're not happy unless you're innovating. 
       * You don't like interacting with others or reading other peoples' code.
       * You don't like small, incremental changes and change requests from clients. 
    
    

Skills & Requirements

    
    
       * Mastery of HTML and CSS
       * Very strong in modern PHP and JavaScript 
       * Minimum two years experience (or 8 projects completed) developing themes with CMSs like WordPress
       * High level of attention to detail--you'll be working with other developers and reviewing their code
    
    

About Tidal Labs

Tidal is the world’s most comprehensive and advanced content marketing
platform. The Tidal platform empowers communities behind many of the world’s
largest brands and publishers through original, engaging content sourced from
a pool of thousands of influential bloggers and creators unique to the Tidal
Network. Businesses such as Conde Nast, Pepsi, Rakuten & Random House partner
with Tidal to create captivating, higher-trafficked and better monetized sites
and social networks. We're a thirteen-person team local to NYC that values
education, personal growth, and work-life balance.

Why you should join us:

    
    
       * market salary commensurate on experience
       * health insurance
       * personal growth and training budget
       * work with an enthusiastic and intelligent team
       * work from home 1 day per week
    

How to Apply:

We prefer applicants who can commute into NYC, but please apply if you feel
you would be a good fit no matter where you are in the US.

Email us (using the button below, or at php@tid.al) with the following
information:

    
    
       * cover letter
       * résumé
       * brief description of the project you did your best work on
       * brief description of the project you did your worst work on
       * geographic location and your level of willingness to relocate
       * desired salary

------
swombat
GrantTree - London

We're hiring for sales, client management (2x), and marketing.

------
olegp
There's a lot of great open positions for developers in Helsinki, Finland.
Drop me a line at jobs@helsinkijs.org with your CV and I'd be happy to match
you up with the right one for you.

------
factorialboy
eVision Industry Software - The Hague, Netherlands

..is looking for a senior JavaScript library developer to join the R&D team.

Contact info in my profile.

------
Spoom
LDR Interactive — [http://ldrinteractive.com/](http://ldrinteractive.com/) —
Cleveland, OH — Full Time Local (Sorry, No Remote)

Come to LDR, and enjoy a fun and innovative environment. Our team is
revolutionizing the media industry. LDR is growing, and we are looking for
smart and driven people to join our team!

We're a funded, profitable startup working in the broadcast media space. We're
looking to expand our development team, and currently have two full time
development openings available:

\---

Lead Web Application Developer, TopicPulse

LDR Interactive has created an innovative social news platform called
TopicPulse. TopicPulse provides publishers and broadcasters with automatic
discovery of online content, such as news stories, as well as minute-by-minute
analysis and insight into social activity (local or national) around a given
story or piece of content. TopicPulse is a growing system with a great future!

LDR is looking to recruit a talented developer who can help expand
TopicPulse’s feature set and positively influence the trajectory of the
product. Our ideal candidate takes pride in finding elegant solutions to hard
problems and writing efficient, understandable code.

\---

Senior Web Application Developer

LDR has a team of highly talented software engineers who have built our
scalable interactive platform that connects listeners with our AM / FM /
Internet radio partners.

Now, we have an opening for a full-time software engineer on our evolving
team. Our company and engineering team has been expanding this year, and we
are looking for a special person for this new Web Application Developer
position.

\---

Stuff we like / use (and things with which ideal candidates should have
experience):

Backend:

\- PHP (modular, object-oriented, 5.4+)

\- MySQL (MariaDB technically)

\- Apache (and nginx)

\- Linux

\- Chef

\- ElasticSearch

\- Node.js

\- Redis

\- MongoDB

\- Memcache

Frontend:

\- HTML (duh)

\- Javascript

\- jQuery

\- Bootstrap

Missing a couple of these? Apply anyway.

See
[http://ldrinteractive.com/careers.php](http://ldrinteractive.com/careers.php)
for more details on both positions (in addition to our other openings) and to
apply. We'd love to hear from you!

------
eiphany06
INTERN/VISA/SUMMER CONTRACTOR Slice -
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public)
\- Palo Alto, CA Slice, a well-funded startup in CA, is a wonderful place to
work and grow as an entrepreneur, engineer, designer, data scientist, and
statistics scientist. You will be surrounded by brilliant, compassionate team
members. This is an inspirational place to evolve as an entrepreneur and
programmer, and the elite level of leadership among the founders, who are also
professors at Stanford Graduate School of Business, is unparalleled. The
networking and mentorship opportunities are amazing when immersed in this
environment. Happy to chat. Resumes/Linkedin/GitHub/project pages/portfolios
to hannahft [at] stanfordalumni.org AND CC Sean [at] slice.com We will
consider candidates who need a VISA to work in California if you are able to
start soon.

[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/1122](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/1122)

What's the job:

We are seeking exceptional undergraduate or graduate students in computer
science or related fields for a summer internship. You'll design and develop
super cool and useful features for our consumer Internet applications running
in the cloud. You'll be working with an all-star team of folks to push out
applications that will change the way people shop.

What are the responsibilities:

Design core software components and systems for our suite of Web and Mobile
applications

Code using Java

Participate in design and code reviews

Analyze and improve efficiency, scalability, and stability of various system
resources

Work closely with the product and design teams and other engineers to define
the best user experience, with a particular eye for reliability, performance
and scalability

What are the requirements:

BS or MS candidate in Computer Science, EE or related field Programming
experience in one or more of Java, C/C++, Python, Javascript/AJAX A solid
foundation in computer science and robust software design including
algorithms, data structures, multi-threaded and object oriented programming
Excellent written and verbal communication skills Enthusiasm for working in a
fun, dynamic startup environment Must be able to commit to 30-40 hours per
week during the summer Must be able to work from our Palo Alto office Anything
else?

Willing to start before the summer on a part or full-time basis (plus)
Previous experience at a consumer internet company (big plus!) You like to
shop online and you don't mind getting reimbursed to buy more stuff! Who we
are:

Founded by proven entrepreneurs out of Stanford, Slice is a consumer internet
company based in downtown Palo Alto that is venture backed by Lightspeed, DCM,
Eric Schmidt and other top Valley investors.

We're a bright and talented team that's chock-full of consumer internet
experience with a passion for delighting our users through amazing product
experiences and thoughtful customer service.

Oh and we LOVE to have fun -- ping pong, game on!

What we do:

Slice is solving a very big and important problem: we're changing the way that
people interact with the stuff they buy AFTER they buy it. And we're doing
this by tackling it at the source of where people get their electronic
receipts: the email inbox.

We're using email data to create fun and useful consumer applications and
experiences. Our popular flagship app for iOS and Android (Slice - Shopping
Organized) provides an easy way for consumers to manage & track all of their
purchases and even save money with price drop alerts.

Why we're cool:

Well there's what other people say:

We've been named one of 7 "Startups to Watch in 2012" by Inc. Magazine, and to
Entrepreneur Magazine's list of 100 Brilliant Companies.

We've also gotten tons of shoutouts from the press and media such as the NBC's
Today Show, Real Simple, CNN, and Lifehacker just to name a few.

------
lipsmack
London, UK - Football Radar

Frontend Developer

Football Radar is a young, profitable company which does advanced statistical
analysis of football. We are looking for a Frontend Developer to help us
deliver highly effective, maintainable user interfaces. You will have the
opportunity to be involved in all areas of the platform, from trading
dashboards to internal monitoring tools.

Skills and requirements:

The ideal candidate will be an seasoned Frontend Developer, with experience
working with rich user interfaces and single-page applications. We are scaling
up our business operations, and we need someone who can create powerful
interfaces that help us grow.

We need developers with a keen understanding of browser performance and the
unique constraints of rendering high volumes of data in realtime. Demonstrable
experience of modular design and event-driven architecture is also highly
desirable.

The role will include developing a clearly-defined build process, and working
with various integration and functional testing frameworks to ensure that the
interfaces we deliver are robust and maintainable.

Some of the technologies that power Football Radar:

* Backbone, Marionette, React, jQuery

* AMD (Require.js), CommonJS (Browserify/Webpack)

* Grunt, Bower, NPM

* Node.js

* Mocha, Nodeunit, Istanbul, PhantomJS

Experience with all of these technologies is not a requirement, but a
comprehensive understanding of the underlying concepts is expected.

Candidates should also have:

* At least 3 years of relevant industry experience

* A keen interest in usability and information architecture

* A strong understanding of emerging browser standards (W3C, WHATWG or otherwise)

* A willingness to provide support for production systems

* Strong communication skills

* The ability to work autonomously

About Football Radar:

We've grown rapidly and are amongst the best in the world at what we do, but
we’ve retained the feel of a start-up: you manage your own time and have your
say on what we do. We value team spirit and have inherited some social
democracy from our Danish founders: everyone brings ideas to the table, and
the best idea wins; our company structure is simple with very little
bureaucracy.

What we offer:

* Competitive salary that is reviewed regularly, with an annual bonus option.

* Catered breakfast, lunch and dinners every day

* Fully subsidised private medical insurance with WPA

* Subsidised luxury Gym, 4 minutes from the office

* Great benefits package

* Ongoing intellectual challenge

* The choice of your own development kit

------
curiousphil
Curious Media Nampa, Idaho. (15 miles west of Boise)

Full-time Server-Side Engineer

Email: jobs@curiousmedia.com

Curious Media is a full service interactive agency that produces websites,
games and interactive experiences for some of the leading children's
entertainment brands. (Disney, PBS Kids, Warner Bros., Random House,
Scholastic) We produced the websites for both Wreck-It Ralph and Frozen from
Disney Animation Studios to name just a couple high profile projects that we
were responsible for.

We are also working on some cutting edge projects in-house, including one that
is going to take robotics programming to kids all over the world in a way
thats never been done before.

We have a highly creative team of 18 in our Nampa Idaho office. If you are
looking to move to a beautiful, low cost of living area but continue working
on cutting-edge, highly gratifying projects, check us out!

Duties and Responsibilities:

• Translate project requirements into scalable, reliable, and secure server-
side web services and APIs

• Design and implement relational database schemas

• Configure, secure, and maintain Linux servers (CentOS, RHEL, Ubuntu)

• Configure and secure web server software (Apache, Nginx)

• Maintain internal software and tools (SVN, NFS, various workflow tools)

• Manage data archival, data backup and recovery strategy

• Communicate in technical and non-technical terms to various audiences

• Define technical project requirements, plan implementation, deploy changes,
and evaluate performance

• Provide reasonable estimates of time and resources required to complete
goals outlined by Project Managers

Required Skills and Experience:

• PHP

• Python

• Shell Scripting

• Apache and Nginx

• SVN administration

• API creation and consumption (REST, CRUD)

• Relational Database Architecture (MySQL, PostgreSQL)

• Web-scale environments (High traffic, load balancers, CDNs)

• Linux server administration and security (CentOS, RHEL, Ubuntu)

• Demonstrated ability to write organized and secure server-side code

Strong Plus:

• Django

• Flask

• Drupal

• Redis

• SQL performance tuning

• Client-side web development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript)

• Open source software contributions and personal projects

• Bachelors degree in Computer Science or equivalent degree

Send a note to jobs@curiousmedia.com if interested!

------
Killswitch
Full-time in Chicago - Front-end Engineer

ThreadMeUp - [https://www.threadmeup.com](https://www.threadmeup.com)

Who we are and where we're at

We’re an ambitious, funded startup hellbent on creating the ultimate custom
apparel platform for designing, ordering, and crowdfunding. We are extremely
dedicated to the quality of our web application. We will cut no corners and
spare no expense to blow away all expectations and provide our users with an
absolutely outstanding experience. We have a functional application that is
already pushing orders, but we built it in a bootstrapped state, and have a
much more ambitious vision for its future.

What we’re looking for

We need a true engineer to really take over the front-end of our web
application and work together with us in a highly agile environment, onsite in
our Chicago office. Before we were funded, our creative director did the whole
front-end, but that was a temporary solution. We’re going to be rebuilding our
platform, and we need your expertise on our team to produce a maintainable,
flexible, scalable front-end, and continually improve our product into the
future.

Why you might like being on our team

We respect your expertise: we will present you with the problem rather than
the solution. We care about being cutting-edge: we want you to explore new
tools and technology. We give you ownership of your work: for all things
front-end, your word is gospel. There’s no dead weight to carry: just like
you, your teammates are experts in their own right. This means the product we
create will be stunning. We won’t control your hours: we only see progress,
not time you’re in or out, just be integrated with the team and generally
present. You don’t have to be secretive: we want to win awwwards and be
involved in the community. Our creative director can do the meticulously
tweaked to perfection CSS for visuals/motion himself, instead of bugging you
to move things over a few pixels. Where you would fit into the team

Primarily, you’d be forming a dynamic duo (neither of you has to be Robin it’s
cool) with our creative director (see
[http://isaacpvl.com](http://isaacpvl.com) ) The two of you are responsible
for everything our visitors see and feel, which is paramount to us. You’d have
the opportunity to be part of the design process not just where it pertains to
technology, but also to user experience. You’d also be highly involved with
our CTO and lead software engineer, who are responsible for the back-end. We’d
all be coming together to build, launch, and constantly improve, so
transparency and integration within the team is a must.

The list of stuff

You have strong, dearly-held philosophies about proper organization and
structure of client-side code. You are well versed in JavaScript frameworks
(like AngularJS,) and have an opinion you could back-up on which one you would
use based on the situation. The same goes for CSS frameworks (like Bootstrap
3.) You have a fundamental understanding of software development, and web
application architecture and design patterns. You can effectively collaborate
with the design process and quickly iterate based on the feedback it responds
to. You don’t just grasp the big picture, you have a vision for how you could
make it better and want to be in a position to make that a reality. You strive
for the results of your work to be nothing short of stunning (and you want to
be on the front page of awwwards.)

Compensation is negotiable but you can expect to paid competitively.

Just shoot our CTO an email introducing yourself! Cory Keane:
cory@threadmeup.com

~~~
sportanova
"We will cut no corners and spare no expense to blow away all expectations and
provide our users with an absolutely outstanding experience" essentially
contradicts "We have a functional application that is already pushing orders,
but we built it in a bootstrapped state...". Someone who's never cut corners
has never shipped anything.

But all in all, top 10% job post.

~~~
Killswitch
I agree. With our new hire we will not cut corners. :)

Thanks.

------
dagss
mCASH - Oslo, Norway - [http://mca.sh](http://mca.sh)

Product video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdgPQkHfp0Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdgPQkHfp0Y)

We are looking for highly motivated individuals who share our belief in
mCASH's potential to revolutionize payments, and that have the guts to see
that vision through.

mCASH is a startup that integrates with banks, merchants, webshops and apps to
allow purchases and person-to-person transfers. Following a successful launch
in the Norwegian market last month and a fresh $7.2mm USD in venture capital
[1] from Northzone [2] and Entreé Capital [3], we are looking to scale up our
team and expand internationally.

There are many small and big projects in our pipeline, and we always strive to
improve on what we already have. As a member of our small team you'll have a
big impact on the trajectory of mCASH and shaping the company and product as
we continue to grow. We're an international team, with seven nationalities
represented at the office.

As an mCASH employee, you are passionate about your own field of expertise,
yet have the capacity to contribute to all parts of mCASH and are invigorated
by the challenges we face.

The cornerstone of mCASH — our payment infrastructure — is built on Python and
Google App Engine, and we have launched native apps for iOS and Android. We
are in the fortunate position that we get to write bleeding edge payment- and
data analysis applications from the ground up — we'd like you to join in and
help us!

    
    
      == Requirements ==
    

\- A college degree in computer science, mathematics, engineering, physics or
a similar field

\- Ability to write elegant, well-documented and unit-tested code

\- Solid knowledge of least three different programming languages

\- Knowledge of Python in particular, or a similar language

\- You like to KISS :-*

\- A gutsy, proactive and I-can-do-this attitude that fits well with our
start-up mentality

\- A thorough understanding of the technology stack used in modern web
applications, from front-end to back-end

\- Statistics and machine learning experience is a plus

\- Strong algorithms and data structures background is a plus

\- You understand that knowledge sharing is fundamental in a fast-growing
business

\- Open Source contributions are a big plus - show us something you're proud
of!

\- You are based in (or willing to relocate to) Oslo

Faced with problems to solve, you are quick in evaluating the solution set,
are critical to your underlying assumptions, communicate efficiently with your
colleagues, and apply appropriate technologies at a high pace.

    
    
      == What we offer ==
    

Competitive salary and equity, pension plan, 5 weeks of paid vacation, free
health care, computer of your choice, standing desks, high-end mobile phone
and gadgets, free snacks and beverages, etc. Furthermore, at such a fast
moving company you’ll find opportunities rather than boundaries in every
single role. Your role may involve, but is not limited to:

\- Fraud detection and prevention

\- Determining out who wants what products at what price

\- Detecting system anomalies

\- Real-time analytics and metrics

\- Rapid prototyping/mocking of new ideas

\- Developing and maintaining back-end systems using Python

\- UX and front-end development across all of our platforms

Our offices are located in the heart of Oslo, in close proximity to public
transportation, cafés, restaurants, shopping centers, the sea and parks. Send
an email to jobs+hackernews@mcash.no to apply.

PS: .pdf or .txt > .doc(x)

[1] [http://pehub.com/2014/02/norwegian-mobile-payment-
provider-m...](http://pehub.com/2014/02/norwegian-mobile-payment-provider-
mcash-grabs-7-mln/)

[2] [http://northzone.com](http://northzone.com)

[3] [http://entreecap.com](http://entreecap.com)

------
chriswoodford
Gobble (YC14) - Menlo Park, CA - [http://gobble.com](http://gobble.com)

Gobble works with top local chefs to bring the world’s favorite dishes
freshly-made to your door. Each dish is prepared using local ingredients and
healthier recipes, providing not-so-greasy versions of your "go to" takeout
options. Our dishes are inspired by the individuality, creativity and cultural
heritage of our chefs from around the globe. From Dragon Rolls to Braised
Brisket, Gobble has something healthy and exciting for everyone. Local
families absolutely love the service so far (4.5 stars on Yelp!), and we're
only just getting started.

 _Bay Area Community Manager_

Calling all aspiring and veteran community managers who love cooking and
learning about food! We are looking for someone who can be the voice of our
exciting company and help us best communicate with our customers.

Now, this is where you come in... Our operations are up and running, and it's
time to go beyond doing the bare minimum. We need a smart, energetic team
player to join our team of five as the first ever Gobble Community Manager.

We know this title usually suggests some kind of social media management, but
this role goes way beyond that. When we say community manager, we mean that
you will be the person who represents who we are to the outside world. You
will also be responsible for bringing outside input to our team to help us
continually improve our product. We want someone who can sit at the team
meetings with us as an equal with the founders and really think about what we
want to communicate to customers and how we can do better.

The kinds of things you'll be doing are endless, but here's a starter list of
duties:

* Customer happiness - you will be talking directly with customers every day and making sure they're happy with our product. If they're not, you'll also be the one to help us fix that. You will be the frontline of defense when it comes to making sure we are attending to customers' needs.

* Writing our weekly newsletter - this is our one source of outgoing communication so it's pretty important to make sure it conveys exciting product updates and food world content that aligns spot on with our company values.

* Incorporating customer feedback into the product - You'll be the one hearing all their feedback and making sure we can turn it into actionable product changes.

* Whatever occurs to you and whatever comes your way. You are joining an early early stage startup so we expect you to figure out what needs to get done so that we can successfully communicate with our clients and implement it as needed. We also expect you to be flexible and take on any necessary tasks that might not fit your job description.

 _Requirements:_

* A bachelor's degree. If you don't have one, feel free to convince us of why you're still a fit. Team spirit. Have we mentioned we're a tight-knit group? We want someone who wants to be part of a team and is a good team played and contributor.

* Willingness to dive in. We're not looking for someone who wants a 9-5 job. This is just not what that is! We want someone who will join us and think and act like a company founder. Precision. We're a team that doesn't miss a detail or a beat. You should be highly organized and 100% on your game at all times.

* Previous experience in a writing role. Whether it's newsletters, emails, blog posts, or your college newspaper, you can quickly create content for our customers that is both creative and clear. Previous experience in a people-facing role. Maybe you worked at an ice cream store one summer, or you worked in communications at a non-profit, or you made sales calls for a past startup. Grace under pressure is the key to success here.

* Excitement to join an early-stage company. Early-stage companies are a world of their own. They're small and hectic, and it takes someone who loves this environment to succeed in it. Experience working at a startup is preferred, but not required. It would be helpful if you've been in this environment before and know what it's about.

------
davegolland
We're Hiring at Prismatic (getprismatic.com)

The office is located in SOMA in San Francisco.

We are hiring developers (job descriptions below), designers, and ops. For all
the descriptions, see:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic#.U2Jns61dW6I](http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic#.U2Jns61dW6I)

=====

Frontend Engineer at Prismatic: iOS, Web, and Android.
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5971](http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5971)

Strong CS basics in data structures and algorithms. Strong engineering;
thoughtful design and clean code. Graphics, browser, games, or animation
experience a big plus.

A front-end engineer that has a strong computer science background, but wants
to focus on product engineering rather than backend systems. You don’t want to
just take off the shelf UI components, but want to explore new interactions.
You aren’t afraid to dig under the hood of iOS frameworks or browser code in
order to make an animation or interaction feel natural and smooth.

=====

Backend Engineer at Prismatic:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5976](http://boards.greenhouse.io/prismatic/jobs/5976)

Prismatic is a great place to be a backend engineer - we analyze millions of
shared web pages every day, automatically classify them into tens of thousands
of topics, and serve up personalized feeds in real-time using our homegrown,
lightning fast, machine learning-based relevance engine. We are looking to
grow our top-notch team, with both junior and senior-level positions
available.

We are looking for engineers with deep interest and knowledge in at least one
area core to our business (i.e., distributed systems, ops and tooling, machine
learning, designing and building new product features). We’re a small team, so
you will have the opportunity to have a lot of impact, and to learn from peers
who are extremely talented engineers, computer scientists, and data experts.
Our backend is written entirely in Clojure, a JVM-based LISP that is a dream
to work in. Almost none of us knew it before we joined, and we don’t expect
you to either. We do, however, expect the following:

\- You live and die by good abstractions. You know that they can make the
difference between easily understandable and maintainable code, and a
spaghetti mess.

\- You think about edge cases and performance implications, and anticipate
future needs.

\- You read and understand existing code before diving in and adding your own.
You re-use existing code whenever possible, cleaning it up as needed to be
more generally useful.

\- You know when to do it fast, when to do it right, and how to find the best
compromise between the two.

\- You recognize that we are all stewards of the codebase, not owners. You
leave code better than you found it, and you fix bugs without grumbling about
whose they are.

\- You are a team player who enjoys discussing ideas and implementations with
other engineers.

Here’s a small sampling of the things you will be working on as a member of
the Prismatic backend team:

\- Making our crawlers and document analysis better and more comprehensive

\- Building out new product features in our API

\- Solving tough systems problems to help us scale reliably and robustly

\- Building and improving Machine Learning systems for ranking, document
analysis, and more

\- Creating tools to assist development and ops

\- Shipping some of the best open-source Clojure libraries out there, and
working with the community to make them better

------
monejobs
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (near Philly) - Relocation available.

Hiring a DevOps Engineer, and a Site Reliability Engineer.

Why we're here

At Monetate, we help marketers identify and delight individual customers at
scale, by personalizing web and email communications. We drive tens of
billions of experiences each month crafted to treat each person as an
individual. We've built a great foundation, and we're only getting started.

What we believe

    
    
        Our engineering team is passionate about scale and truly usable product. We believe in respect for each other and for our customers as a core value. We believe that as professionals we should find our work fulfilling and it should contribute toward our happiness in life. We believe that a small team with full technical authority and responsibility is key to both happiness & project success. We believe in shipping and that done is better than perfect. We believe in working with the best and commit to continual improvement.
        

About the DevOps Engineer: Conshohocken, PA. Relocation Available, No Remote.

Why we need you:

    
    
        to help us ship software more quickly and reliably
        to design and implement tools for reliable, zero-downtime, push-button releases
        to measure, control, and improve our build, test, deployment, and release processes
        

What we're looking for:

    
    
        a highly collaborative technical leader
        the ability and willingness to work on many different parts of our systems (Infrastructure, Operating System, Database, Application, Network)
        a strong understanding of fundamental Internet technology
        a strong understanding of operating systems, networking, and software engineering basics
        experience using AWS or other virtualized infrastructure
        experience using automation tools such as Ansible, Chef, or Puppet in production
        five years running Linux/Unix services in production
        

Bonus Points for:

    
    
        experience using AWS services at scale
        experience running high-volume Internet services
        contributions to Open-Source Software
        

About the Site Reliability Engineer: Conshohocken, PA. London, UK. Palo Alto,
CA. Remote-US. Relo available.

Why we need you

    
    
        to monitor the availability, performance, and security of our services
        to recommend and implement projects that improve the availability, performance, and security of our services
        to further automate the building, testing, and deployment of our services
        to implement and improve our monitoring, logging, and dashboard tools
        

What we're looking for

    
    
        excellent communication skills
        independent problem-solving and decision-making skills
        a rigorous and methodical approach to analysis and design
        a deep understanding of fundamental Internet technologies (TCP/IP, DNS, HTTP, IP load balancers, proxies, CDNs, etc.)
        strong scripting skills (shell, python, etc)
        experience using automation tools such as Ansible, Chef, and Puppet
        five years of production Linux/Unix administration
        three years experience running virtualized servers in production
        expertise with logging and monitoring tools (Nagios, New Relic, DataDog, etc.)
        

Bonus Points for

    
    
        experience using AWS services at scale
        experience running high-volume Internet services
        contributions to Open-source software
        security expertise
    

Contact kway@monetate.com, or learn more at
[http://monetate.com/jobs/](http://monetate.com/jobs/)

------
lost_my_pwd
Moveline [http://moveline.com](http://moveline.com) \- REMOTE or Las Vegas, NV

TLDR: remote work, full-stack, JS, Node, Angular, Express, Mongo, Holacracy,
Golang, Redis, Grunt, Bower, LESS, web + mobile

Moveline is transforming an industry older than the internal combustion
engine. We ship every day and play Settlers on Fridays. Oh yeah, and Maker
Day[1]!

We’re looking for a solid full-stack engineer who enjoys remote development,
is self-motivated, and is ready to tackle tough problems.

>> About Us <<

\- Winner of 2014 TBAN Las Vegas Tech Transplant of the Year [2]

\- Driven to build software that dramatically improves the customer
experience, end-to-end, around moving. Our web product is at the heart of it

\- Well-funded by a group of world-class investors and advisors:
(angel.co/moveline)

\- Our organization is flexible and embraces the Holacracy model of
governance. Self-determination is encouraged and self-motivation is essential

\- Have only begun to tackle the problem space. Serious fun and challenges
still lie ahead

\- Our stack is primarily MEAN — Mongo/Express/Angular/Node - with some Golang
on the backend. We regularly evaluate new tools and technologies for
development advantages and not just because they are new and cool

\- Techstars NYC 2012 graduate [3]

>> About You <<

\- Fluent in Javascript and comfortable jumping between client and server side
development

\- Passionate about code, development practices, and maintainable solutions
and want to work with others who are similarly so. You can’t sleep at night
knowing something is not DRY and unit-tested

\- Architected and developed end-to-end products that are currently running
business applications in a production environment

\- Energized when working closely with others on a small team

\- Want to build stuff that solves real human problems

\- Don’t care if the moving industry isn’t sexy

\- Would rather make money than make the front page of TechCrunch (though we
do that too)

>> Compensation <<

Market salary and meaningful equity is available. We’re primarily a remote
engineering team, with the company (ops, marketing, customer service) based in
Las Vegas in the heart of Tony Hsieh’s Downtown Project. Hackers in Vegas or
remote in the US welcome. Full Time or Contract-to-Hire only please. No
freelancers or recruiters need apply.

>> MENTION HACKER NEWS WHEN APPLYING <<

[1] [http://www.fastcompany.com/3029158/agendas/why-your-
office-n...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3029158/agendas/why-your-office-needs-
a-maker-day)

[2] [http://vegastech.com/tbans-2014-tech-nevada-honors-
event/](http://vegastech.com/tbans-2014-tech-nevada-honors-event/)

[3]
[http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/](http://www.techstars.com/companies/stats/)

~~~
Cyranix
If you have specific questions or want to know more, feel free to send an
email to me at andrew.harrison+hn@moveline.com — I was hired from a HN posting
about half a year ago.

------
maramartin
Redwood City. Full-time. Course Hero. Product Manager.

We’re looking for a Product Manager who will help define and build the product
roadmap and define the customer experience as we move to internationalize our
core study guides, flashcards and tutoring platform.

You’ll own this product and work closely with a dedicated engineering and
design team, you’ll collaborate with our other Product team members, and
you’ll share product roadmap, expectation and results with our Executive team
and board.

Here are some of the projects you’ll own: • You’ll understand Course Hero’s
strategic and competitive position and deliver products that are recognized as
best in the industry • You’ll own the product roadmap for one of Course Hero’s
core growth initiatives. • You’ll conduct market research, perform competitive
analyses, and identify current trends in the e-commerce and education
technology space. • You’ll use data-driven approaches to help guide your
decisions and continuously improve your product. • You’ll work closely with
engineering teams and user interface designers to deliver product experiences
that delight our customers. • You’ll define and regularly monitor KPIs,
success metrics and other analytics to determine product health. • You’ll
support our customer facing and marketing teams to ensure product features are
well communicated and promoted to our customers.

Here are a few things we’d love to see in a strong candidate: * 3+ years of
professional experience in a Product Manager role in a consumer facing
software company, with extra bonus points for educational technology or
e-commerce experience. * A BA or BS degree, or relevant skills and equivalent
work experience. MBA a plus! * You can demonstrate success in delivering
products and services in a high growth environment, and you have a track
record of successful international product expansion in both strategy and
execution. * You can demonstrate effective, clear communication to lead a team
and drive product as a major influencer across the company.

Nice-To-Have's Include: * Some experience with Asana or other project
management software. * You’re driven by data to make decisions, and you’re
familiar with scripting in SQL and generating reports with Tableau or similar
tools.

What we can offer you: * Industry competitive salary and stock options. * Full
medical coverage (medical, dental, vision). * 401(k) program to help you save
for the future * Regularly planned team events and outings. * Free Friday
lunches and an endless snack and drink supply * On-site amenities including a
day spa, full-service cafeteria, 3 miles of nature walks along the Bay and
free membership to a 7500 sq. ft. fitness center.

APPLY HERE:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/743](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/743)

------
maramartin
Redwood City. Full-time. Course Hero. Sr. Software Engineer.

Course Hero is looking for a Sr. Software engineer who can hit the ground
running. Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people,
so we're looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features,
and iterate quickly.

Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's architecture and will have
the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack. Our projects are big ­­
terabytes of data and customers around the world ­­ but our team is small, so
you’ll see projects from start to finish, and work closely with product
managers and designers to ensure successful results.

Some of the challenges you'll help us tackle include:

* Helping us expand our core applications architecture (Study Guides, Flashcards, Tutors) into MVC frameworks like Zend or Symfony. * Taking us global as we scale our site from 10x to 100x as many students who can access our resources for any course, anywhere, at any time. * Lead new product development as we add native mobile applications for iOS and Android.

Our Ideal Candidate Has:

* 3+ years of professional software engineering experience where you’ve worked with modern languages and MVC frameworks like PHP, Ruby, Python or Node.js. * A degree in Computer Science or STEM field, or related work experience working with data structures and algorithms. * Experience working with SQL databases like MySQL or PostgreSQL. * Experience working within a SCRUM or Agile team, where you practiced TDD. * Appreciation for statistical analysis and the power of data-driven decisions. * Ability to formulate articulate opinions on product design and engineering issues with a focus in finding the most effective solution. * A deep sense of product ownership.

Nice-To-Have's Include:

* Front end development or design experience with jQuery, Angular.js, JavaScript, Sass or Susy. * Mobile development experience professionally or in side projects. * Side projects where you’ve learned to apply new technologies, frameworks or programming languages. * Familiarity using or developing a document categorization system (i.e. Naïve Bayes classifier, Latent Semantic Indexing)

What we can offer you:

* Industry competitive salary and stock options. * Full medical coverage (medical, dental, vision). * 401(k) program to help you save for the future * Regularly planned team events and outings. * Free Friday lunches and an endless snack and drink supply * On-site amenities including a day spa, full-service cafeteria, 3 miles of nature walks along the Bay and free membership to a 7500 sq. ft. fitness center.

APPLY HERE:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/734](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/734)

------
eiphany06
FULLTIME, INTERNSHIP, VISA SPONSORSHIP. PALO ALTO, CA.

AVAILABLE CAREER OPPORTUNITIES:
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public)

Slice, a well-funded startup located in downtown Palo Alto, California, is a
wonderful place to work and grow as an entrepreneur, engineer, designer, data
scientist, and statistical scientist.

You will be surrounded by brilliant, compassionate team members. This is an
inspirational place to evolve as an entrepreneur and programmer, and the level
of leadership among the founders, also professors at Stanford Graduate School
of Business, is outstanding. The networking and mentoring opportunities and
friendships are amazing in this environment. I would be delighted to conduct
an informational interview. Resumes/Linkedin/project pages/portfolios to
hannahft [at] stanfordalumni.org AND Sean [at] slice.com

Senior Software Engineer description: (SEE SITE FOR ALL AVAILABLE POSITIONS)

[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/222](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/222)

What's the job:

We are seeking a senior server engineer to design and develop software
components and systems for our high volume, distributed infrastructure backing
our consumer Internet applications running in the cloud.

Responsibilities:

Design and develop core software components and systems in support of our
suite of Web and Mobile applications. Code using Java. Conduct design and code
reviews. Analyze and improve efficiency, scalability, and stability of various
system resources. Work closely with other engineers to define elegant software
solutions, with a particular eye for performance and scalability.
Requirements:

BS or MS Computer Science or related field. A solid foundation in computer
science and robust software design including distributed systems, algorithms,
data structures, multi-threaded and object oriented programming. Expert
knowledge developing and debugging in Java. Experience with a high traffic web
applications with particular focus on performance and scale. Experience with
cloud based code deployment such as Amazon Web Services (EC2) preferred.
Experience with both SQL and/or NoSQL data stores - e.g. MySQL, MongoDB,
Cassandra preferred. Experience with information extraction, natural language
processing and machine learning is a major plus. Experience with rapid
iteration development methodologies. Excellent written and verbal
communication skills. Enthusiasm for working hard and having fun in a dynamic
startup environment. Who we are:

Founded by proven entrepreneurs out of Stanford, Slice is a consumer internet
company based in downtown Palo Alto that is venture backed by Lightspeed, DCM,
Eric Schmidt and other top Valley investors.

We're a bright and talented team that's chock-full of consumer internet
experience with a passion for delighting our users through amazing product
experiences and thoughtful customer service.

Oh and we LOVE to have fun!

What we do:

Slice is solving a very big and important problem: we're changing the way that
people interact with the stuff they buy AFTER they buy it. And we're doing
this by tackling it at the source of where people get their electronic
receipts: the email inbox.

We're using email data to create fun and useful consumer applications and
experiences. Our popular flagship app for iOS and Android provides an easy way
for consumers to manage & track all of their purchases and even save money
with price drop alerts.

Why we're cool:

Well our users certainly think we are (check out the reviews on the app
stores). But the media love us as well!

We've been named one of 7 "Startups to Watch" by Inc. Magazine, and to
Entrepreneur Magazine's list of 100 Brilliant Companies.

We've also gotten tons of shoutouts from the press and media such as the NBC's
Today Show, Real Simple, CNN, and Lifehacker just to name a few.

------
reuven
The NetLogo team at Northwestern University (near Chicago) is hiring a full-
time developer.

This might interest you if you want to: \- work with researchers at a
university \- make things for kids, teachers, and scientists \- write Scala
and CoffeeScript \- hack on compilers and interpreters \- do functional
programming \- use the Play framework \- write open source software \- do your
work on GitHub ([https://github.com/NetLogo](https://github.com/NetLogo))

The CCL is looking for a full-time developer to work on NetLogo.

The Software Developer position is based at Northwestern University’s Center
for Connected Learning and Computer-Based Modeling (CCL). You'd be working in
a small collaborative development team in a university research group that
also includes professors, postdocs, graduate students, and undergraduates,
supporting the needs of multiple research projects. A major focus would be on
development of NetLogo, an open-source modeling environment for both education
and scientific research. Our grants also involve development work on HubNet
and other associated tools for NetLogo, including research and educational NSF
grants involving building NetLogo-based science curricula for schools.

NetLogo is a programming language and agent-based modeling environment. The
NetLogo language is a dialect of Logo/Lisp specialized for building agent-
based simulations of natural and social phenomena. NetLogo has many thousands
of users ranging from grade school students to advanced researchers. A
collaborative extension of NetLogo, called HubNet, enables groups of
participants to run participatory simulation activities in classrooms and
distributed participatory simulations in social science research.

Specific Responsibilities:

Collaborates with the NetLogo development team in designing features for
NetLogo, HubNet and web-based versions of these applications; Writes code
independently, and in the context of a team of experienced software engineers
and principal investigator; Creates, updates and documents existing models
using NetLogo, HubNet and web-based applications; Creates new such models;
Supports development of new devices to interact with HubNet; Interacts with
commercial and academic partners to help determine design and functional
requirements for NetLogo and HubNet; Interacts with user community including
responding to bug reports, questions, and suggestions, and interacting with
open-source contributors; Performs data collection, organization, and
summarization for projects; Assists with coordination of team activities;
Performs related duties as required or assigned.

Minimum Qualifications for either job:

A bachelor's degree in computer science or a closely related field or the
equivalent combination of education, training and experience from which
comparable skills and abilities may be acquired; Enthusiasm for writing clean,
modular, well-tested code.

Desirable Qualifications:

Experience with working effectively as part of a small software development
team, including close collaboration, distributed version control, and
automated testing; Experience with at least one JVM language such as Java;
Experience with Scala programming, or enthusiasm for learning it;Experience
with building web-based applications, both server-side and client-side
components, particularly with html5 and JavaScript and/or CoffeeScript ;
Experience designing and working with GUIs, including the Swing toolkit;
Experience with Haskell, Lisp, or other functional languages; Interest in and
experience with programming language implementation, functional programming,
and metaprogramming; Experience with GUI design; language design and
compilers; Interest in and experience with computer-based modeling and
simulation, especially agent-based simulation; Interest in and experience with
distributed, multiplayer, networked systems like HubNet; Experience working on
research projects in an academic environment; Experience with open-source
software development and supporting the growth of an open-source community;
experience with unix system administration; Interest in education and an
understanding of secondary school math and science content.

Application information:

The Northwestern campus is in Evanston, Illinois on the Lake Michigan shore,
adjacent to Chicago and easily reachable by public transportation.

To apply, please contact Uri Wilensky, Director of the CCL, at the following
email address: ccl-developer-job@ccl.northwestern.edu

Please put “Developer Job” in the subject line. Please include a PDF version
of your resume and links to any relevant development projects you feel
illustrate your abilities.

------
eiphany06
FULLTIME/MANAGER HIRE- Slice -
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public)
\- Palo Alto, CA

COMPLETE LIST OF OPPORTUNITIES (FULLTIME/INTERNSHIP/CONTRACTOR):
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public)

Slice, a well-funded startup in CA, is a wonderful place to work and grow as
an entrepreneur, marketing director, business analyst, engineer, data analyst
and statistics scientist. You will be surrounded by brilliant, compassionate
team members. This is an inspirational place to evolve as an entrepreneur and
programmer, and the elite level of leadership among the founders, who are also
professors at Stanford Graduate School of Business, is unparalleled. The
networking and mentorship opportunities are amazing when immersed in this
environment. Happy to chat. Resumes/Linkedin/GitHub/project pages/portfolios
to hannahft [at] stanfordalumni.org. We will consider candidates who will
relocate to CA or require Visa sponsorship!

Director of Mobile Marketing
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/954](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/954)

Location Palo Alto, CA 94301, United States

Employment Type: Full Time

Qualification: Degree or above

Experience: Manager

What's the job:

We’re looking for an experienced, rock star marketer to spearhead our mobile
marketing efforts and drive massive growth for our mobile products. The right
person lives and breathes marketing analytics, and has proven results running
mobile or online user acquisition campaigns. Typical tasks might include
initiating and executing mobile marketing campaigns, assessing the ROI of
marketing campaign spend, or analyzing the quality of customers we acquire
from different channels.

What are the responsibilities:

Initiate and execute mobile marketing campaigns across various mobile
advertising channels and partnerships Manage relationships and operations with
multiple mobile ad agencies Identify and define in-app features to drive
growth Work with product teams to ensure our products have the reporting
capabilities to track marketing campaign performance Measure ROI of marketing
campaigns and quantify the value of mobile users Comprehensive ownership of
analysis of business and marketing metrics for mobile user acquisition and
engagement Collaborate closely with product teams to define product marketing
strategy: app store creative, viral, social, and retention features
Aggressively collect, analyze, and respond to data related to the performance
of our mobile apps What are the skills & requirements:

3-5 years of experience executing and analyzing mobile or online marketing
campaigns Deep understanding of ROI, user profitability, user attribution,
CPC, CPI Strong analytical skills, with a proficiency in Excel Experience with
Android and iOS marketing, especially on Fiksu, Facebook, Millenial, etc.
Knowledge of SQL BA / BS required Anything else?

Previous experience at a consumer internet company (big plus!) You like to
shop online and you don't mind getting reimbursed to buy more stuff! Appetite
for detail Collaborative personality and team player Takes initiative and gets
things done Self starter, problem solver Who we are:

Founded by proven entrepreneurs out of Stanford, Slice is a consumer internet
company based in downtown Palo Alto that is venture backed by Lightspeed, DCM,
Eric Schmidt and other top Valley investors.

We're a bright and talented team that's chock-full of consumer internet
experience with a passion for delighting our users through amazing product
experiences and thoughtful customer service.

Oh and we LOVE to have fun!

What we do:

Slice is solving a very big and important problem: we're changing the way that
people interact with the stuff they buy AFTER they buy it. And we're doing
this by tackling it at the source of where people get their electronic
receipts: the email inbox.

We're using email data to create fun and useful consumer applications and
experiences. Our popular flagship app for iOS and Android provides an easy way
for consumers to manage & track all of their purchases and even save money
with price drop alerts.

Why we're cool:

Well our users certainly think we are (check out the reviews on the app
stores). But the media love us as well!

We've been named one of 7 "Startups to Watch" by Inc. Magazine, and to
Entrepreneur Magazine's list of 100 Brilliant Companies.

We've also gotten tons of shoutouts from the press and media such as the NBC's
Today Show, Real Simple, CNN, and Lifehacker just to name a few.

------
eiphany06
Sr. Software Engineer - Core Systems FULLTIME - Palo Alto, CA

SEE ALL OTHER OPPORTUNITIES (FULLTIME/ETC):
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public)

SENIOR ENGINEER:
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/222](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/222)

Slice, a well-funded startup in CA, is a wonderful place to work and grow as
an entrepreneur, engineer, designer, data scientist, and statistics scientist.
You will be surrounded by brilliant, compassionate team members. This is an
inspirational place to evolve as an entrepreneur and programmer, and the elite
level of leadership among the founders, who are also professors at Stanford
Graduate School of Business, is unparalleled. The networking and mentorship
opportunities are amazing when immersed in this environment.
Resumes/Linkedin/GitHub/project pages/portfolios to hannahft [at]
stanfordalumni.org AND PLEASE CC Sean [at] slice.com AND Conal [at] slice.com.
We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in California.

What's the job:

We are seeking a senior server engineer to design and develop software
components and systems for our high volume, distributed infrastructure backing
our consumer Internet applications running in the cloud.

Responsibilities:

Design and develop core software components and systems in support of our
suite of Web and Mobile applications. Code using Java. Conduct design and code
reviews. Analyze and improve efficiency, scalability, and stability of various
system resources. Work closely with other engineers to define elegant software
solutions, with a particular eye for performance and scalability.
Requirements:

BS or MS Computer Science or related field. A solid foundation in computer
science and robust software design including distributed systems, algorithms,
data structures, multi-threaded and object oriented programming. Expert
knowledge developing and debugging in Java. Experience with a high traffic web
applications with particular focus on performance and scale. Experience with
cloud based code deployment such as Amazon Web Services (EC2) preferred.
Experience with both SQL and/or NoSQL data stores - e.g. MySQL, MongoDB,
Cassandra preferred. Experience with information extraction, natural language
processing and machine learning is a major plus. Experience with rapid
iteration development methodologies. Excellent written and verbal
communication skills. Enthusiasm for working hard and having fun in a dynamic
startup environment. Who we are:

Founded by proven entrepreneurs out of Stanford, Slice is a consumer internet
company based in downtown Palo Alto that is venture backed by Lightspeed, DCM,
Eric Schmidt and other top Valley investors.

We're a bright and talented team that's chock-full of consumer internet
experience with a passion for delighting our users through amazing product
experiences and thoughtful customer service.

Oh and we LOVE to have fun!

What we do:

Slice is solving a very big and important problem: we're changing the way that
people interact with the stuff they buy AFTER they buy it. And we're doing
this by tackling it at the source of where people get their electronic
receipts: the email inbox.

We're using email data to create fun and useful consumer applications and
experiences. Our popular flagship app for iOS and Android provides an easy way
for consumers to manage & track all of their purchases and even save money
with price drop alerts.

Why we're cool:

Well our users certainly think we are (check out the reviews on the app
stores). But the media love us as well!

We've been named one of 7 "Startups to Watch" by Inc. Magazine, and to
Entrepreneur Magazine's list of 100 Brilliant Companies.

We've also gotten tons of shoutouts from the press and media such as the NBC's
Today Show, Real Simple, CNN, and Lifehacker just to name a few.

------
aguynamedben
San Francisco. Full-time.

I'm the hiring manager, please email me directly at ben@firstround.com if
you're interested.

First Round Capital is building an in-house engineering team to work in
venture capital. We’ve funded companies like Square, Uber, Airware, Planet
Labs, Warby Parker and Hotel Tonight in their infancy and worked alongside
them to help them succeed. We're looking for a full-stack engineer who’s
interested in building products that help startups win.

You'd be working on First Round's internal software platform that connects
founders, CEOs, and startup leaders every day. Building a new, successful
company requires unique information, so we’re digitizing that knowledge and
making it available to our community. It’s not an odd-job position (although
versatility is appreciated), but a role on a small engineering team that is
proud, organized, and lean. You’d make a huge impact.

This is a rare opportunity to ship interesting features while getting a peek
into how VCs and startups work. If you want to start a company one day, this
is your chance for the ultimate education in all things startup.

Requirements:

\- Inspired, interested in startups, venture capital, and learning.

\- Enjoy attending community events. We have a lot of them.

\- Versatile skill-set. You can jump between layers of stack, do it all and
ship.

Technical Requirements:

\- 1-8 years of experience (flexible)

\- Web frameworks such as Rails, Django, or similar

\- Deep knowledge of either Ruby or Python and associated tools

\- RDBMS/SQL experience

\- JavaScript/HTML/CSS best practices

\- Basic unit testing skills

\- Basic ops skills

\- Git skills

Nice to have but not required:

\- Rails expert - Capybara, RSpec, ActiveRecord, Bundler, Gemfiles, 3rd party
libraries, etc.

\- Specific love for making things pretty on the front-end

\- Experience customizing Twitter Bootstrap

\- AngularJS or other JavaScript experience

\- Experience with Redis, ElasticSearch, collective intelligence, or data
organization

\- Experience at a startup, dev shop, or any small company

Our stack is simple and nimble: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Heroku. Most of it
is unit tested and has Selenium tests. We focus on the unsolved problems and
the information side of building startups.

This position is full-time, salaried, and located in San Francisco near
downtown. For more information please contact ben@firstround.com.

About First Round Capital

First Round Capital isn't just an early-stage venture capital firm, it's a
vibrant network of technology companies changing the way people live. Whether
it's paying with Square or moving around your city with Uber, First Round
companies touch hundreds of millions of lives. First Round is changing venture
capital by providing its companies with the tools and resources they need to
succeed. This includes the First Round Review, the first blog of its kind,
delivering insights from tech luminaries on company building, design, strategy
and more in an effort to help entrepreneurs build better companies. It also
includes First Round’s Knowledge Program, which holds 70 events a year,
ranging from 15-person CEO dinners to 200-person CTO Summits. With 2 events
held a week, content is constantly being created and shared within the
community.

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) — San Francisco (SOMA),
CA - Full Time

Looking for Full Stack Developers

APPLY HERE: [http://tint.theresumator.com/apply/Fykxyr/Full-Stack-Web-
Eng...](http://tint.theresumator.com/apply/Fykxyr/Full-Stack-Web-
Engineer.html?source=hacker+news)

Tint's mission is to help organizations drive deeper relationships with their
customers through social media. We are a group of 8 engineers and customer
happiness heroes with a profitable, sustainable business and a great working
environment.

In February 2013, we made $493.93. Last month (April 2014), we made
$227,301.18.

Simply put, we have too many customers, and too few quick minds.

Join us on this incredible journey to become a market leader in the social
media display and aggregation space. We have plenty of interesting engineering
challenges to conquer and relationships to nurture with big brands with
endless opportunity for personal growth along the way. Some of the tech we
work with: MySQL, Redis, PHP, Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js

\-----------------------

For more details

• on the positions: [http://tint.theresumator.com/apply/Fykxyr/Full-Stack-Web-
Eng...](http://tint.theresumator.com/apply/Fykxyr/Full-Stack-Web-
Engineer.html?source=hacker+news)

• on Tint company culture:
[http://www.tintup.com/about](http://www.tintup.com/about)

• on our incredible journey: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-
review-2013/](http://www.tintup.com/blog/tint-year-in-review-2013/)

• on a few of our customers:
[http://www.tintup.com/clients](http://www.tintup.com/clients)

\-----------------------

Benefits (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• Profit Sharing - We split 20% of all revenue made over 100k and distribute
it evenly among the team.

• Team Transparency - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates.

• Personal Autonomy / Consensus Driven Culture - We foster consensus-driven
rather than top-down decision making when it comes to important business
decisions. From what features to build next to what furniture to buy for the
office, we believe it's the fairest way of making decisions.

• Customer Driven Culture - We're very in-tune with our customers and they
love us. For example, we decide what features to build based on surveys we
send directly to customers. Check out this one (
[http://bit.ly/1fc73kh](http://bit.ly/1fc73kh) ) that we sent out last year to
decide what we would build this past quarter.

• Personal Development Stipend - A monthly stipend designed for self-
improvement. Whether it's books, yoga classes, or a fitness tracker, we want
our teammates to improve themselves.

• Catered Lunch Everyday - Yum!

APPLY HERE: [http://tint.theresumator.com/apply/Fykxyr/Full-Stack-Web-
Eng...](http://tint.theresumator.com/apply/Fykxyr/Full-Stack-Web-
Engineer.html?source=hacker+news)

------
jttam
Senior Devtools Engineer Engineering | Boston, MA, United States

Fiksu is the leading provider of mobile app marketing products that help app
and game marketers reach their user acquisition goals. The company’s patent-
pending Programmatic Mobile Demand Platform applies intelligent technology to
proprietary big data to master ALL the challenges of mobile advertising -
including tracking, optimization, media buying and integration. Additionally,
Fiksu offers FreeMyApps®, the world’s largest app discovery platform where
users are rewarded.

Fiksu is a 200+ person company headquartered in Boston with offices in
Northampton, MA, San Francisco, London, Helsinki, Singapore, Seoul and Tokyo.
Voted Boston's Best Places to Work in 2013, Fiksu offers competitive salary,
equity and benefits. By joining Fiksu you would not only directly impact the
success of our business but also help to shape the mobile landscape of the
future.

Are you a developer who doesn’t feel comfortable with their responsibility
ending at the code? Are you a systems administrator who prefers coding their
way out of a problem?

Job Specifications

Spend 30% of your time developing automation and tools to support 50+
developers and thousands of nodes processing billions of transactions a day.

Spend 30% of your time digging deeply into the infrastructure and remediating
problems around availability, reliability, scalability, and efficiency.

Spend 30% of your time growing the platform through researching and
implementing the best services and tools.

Job Qualifications

Either experience in Linux systems administration with a desire to increase
your knowledge of development or experience as a developer with a desire to
learn the best practices of systems automation.

Knowledge of the modern stack including the utilization of external caching,
load balancers, internal caching, queuing, webservers, SQL and/or NoSQL
databases, and cloud services.

Familiar with an automation framework such as Chef, Puppet, Ansible, or
otherwise.

Worked with AWS and their APIs or equivalent (such as OpenStack or
CloudStack.)

Experience with Ruby and/or Java (but other languages work, too.)

A desire to teach developers about new tools, technologies, and methods for
improving their throughput.

Job Benefits:

Fiksu engineering embodies the cultural movement known as devops. Developers
release their own code, manage their own monitoring and alerting, and are the
first line of support to triage their software.

Intelligence and dedication are valued at every level in Fiksu, and this
fosters a community of curious learners willing to share their knowledge and
collaborate on solutions.

Great benefits including: casual dress code, flexible schedules, weekly
company lunch, Fiksu Bar, competitive medical & vision benefits, gym
discounts, Zipcar discounts, 401K plan, and more!

Join the startup that BBJ voted #1 Best Place to Work!

Fiksu is unable to provide sponsorship for H1B Visas at this time.

------
johnurbanik
Poptip ([http://poptip.com](http://poptip.com) / jobs@poptip.com) -- NYC
(Gramercy/Flatiron) -- FULL TIME -- Engineering / Design / Sales -- (In the
process of becoming H1B friendly)

OPEN POSITIONS

\--- Engineering ---

Engineer, Product Engineer, Streaming Data Engineer, NLP Engineer,
Infrastructure Engineer, API Engineer, Mobile Engineer

\--- Design---

Product Designer

\--- Business/Sales ---

Account Executive, Inside Sales Dev Manager, Account Manager

-

TL;DR: Social data, machine learning, NLP, real time / streaming data
processing. Mostly Go stack. SaaS products that Fortune 500 companies and huge
organizations love and gladly pay for. More at
[https://poptip.com/careers](https://poptip.com/careers)

-

Poptip is an information discovery and modern market research company focused
on social conversation analysis. We focus on two products; a social polling
product that has powered events like Time Person of the Year voting and a
market research SaaS platform that allows brands to get deep insights on any
topic by analyzing social conversation.

\- We have a proven revenue model (with clients like CNN, Budweiser, L'Oreal,
and the NFL) and are growing rapidly.

\- Our stack includes Go, Node.JS, AngularJS, Redis, DynamoDB, Postgres,
Kafka, CoreOS, and Vagrant, as well as some internal versions of other systems
(like scalable websockets as a service).

\- We apply natural language processing and machine learning techniques to
real-time streams of millions of social posts to wrangle actionable insights
out the data.

Engineers:

We value the ability to communicate ideas clearly. You should be able to write
well, speak your mind, and take feedback with humility. Engineers drive
product decisions just as much as any other member of the team.

Designers:

Poptip was founded and is led by a designer. Unlike many B2B SaaS companies,
an exceptional customer experience has been the heart of this company’s
success since inception. As a member of the design team, you would hold a high
level of responsibility by leading the development of new products, visual
standards, and features.

Business/Sales:

We have been selling our products from the beginning. Customers rely on
Poptip's suite of products on a daily basis to help drive their businesses
forward. Our sales team exists to help businesses better understand consumers
and maintain two-way relationships with them. We are building a world class
sales team with opportunities in sales, account management, and sales
development.

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month (on your
own dime, sorry) and work incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've
done Thailand, Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. Where do
you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)). We
are excited to hear from you!

------
jgoldsmith
DoorDash (YC S13) - Palo Alto, CA - hiring engineers and operations managers
to build the future of on-demand logistics.

We're creating a platform to connect small businesses with consumers for the
next generation of local delivery. Unlike other local logistics companies, we
operate a full stack delivery service: by partnering with merchants, hiring
our own drivers, and building our own logistics software, we are able to
control the entire delivery experience to make it more efficient for everyone.

Our team is looking to grow with talented people who want to build much more
than just a food delivery company. We help small businesses grow, give
underemployed people meaningful work, and offer affordable convenience to
consumers. I'm happy to answer any of your questions: jonathan@doordash.com.

We're hiring for all jobs listed here:
[https://www.doordash.com/jobs](https://www.doordash.com/jobs). DoorDash is
growing very quickly and we'd love to have you join us!

Engineering:

* Front-end Engineer - build intuitive user experiences by interfacing with our APIs and using your framework of choice

* Software Engineer - create predictive models to efficiently assign drivers to orders and build out our backend systems

* iOS/Android Developer - bring our products for consumers, merchants, and drivers to mobile

* Designer - work with all DoorDash teams to work on any part of the visual delivery experience, including print materials, marketing campaigns, and web UI/UX

Operations:

* Operations support - join our elite ops team to delight customers by any means necessary and support drivers while they deliver

* Partnerships launcher - bring DoorDash into new markets across the country by creating the launch playbook to partner with local merchants

* Merchant account manager - support small businesses across the country as they grow and partner with DoorDash delivery

* Operations manager - build and scale out a world class driver workforce that's excited about delivering happiness to our customers

* Delivery driver - work full-time or part-time delivery happiness (and food!) to delight our customers.

What you'll get:

* Free lunch, dinner, snacks and drinks

* Health, Dental and Vision covered 100%

* Unlimited free deliveries via DoorDash!

* Competitive salary and equity packages

* Flexible hours. We're an active team that loves to get outside every day

* Open vacation policy

* Free on-demand magic tricks from our in-house magician

------
alexbrynza
Senior Quality Software Engineer, Seattle WA, EMC Isilon
_________________________________Send me an InMail on LinkedIn. (Alex Brynza)

Isilon Storage Division of EMC2 is seeking an experienced Senior Software
Quality Engineer (SQE) to join our Certification Test team. This role will
directly impact the improvement of the quality of released code to our
customers. In this position, you will leverage your coding and automation
skills to ensure that the final product is adhering to the engineering and
design specifications and product requirements. The Certification team is
responsible for running and automating system and product level tests, filing
defects, assisting in root cause analysis of defects, driving the resolution
of defects, monitoring regression test case runs and lists, and assuming the
role of the customer. To that point, you will be directly responsible in
helping to prevent issues from reaching our customers.

Career paths in the Isilon Storage Division are paved by those who believe
they have the ability to make a difference. Engineers in our company are not
confined into a very narrow set of responsibilities. The opportunity to
innovate presents itself daily as you complete your assigned tasks, such as
writing and running test plans, test cases, and automation. It is this drive
to innovate, to do the right thing, that will encourage you to do whatever it
takes to further engineering as a whole, the company, and your career. She/he
should be passionate, self-motivated, analytical, and detail-oriented, and
ready to become a key contributor. Key words: Scale-out Storage, NAS, Cluster,
SMB/NFS, OneFS File System, Quota, Dedupe, Snapshot, Storage Management

Primary Responsibilities: • Responsible for defining system tests and test
plans based on requirements and technical specifications • Expected to
influence other SQEs toward the style of iterative test automation and
development • Uses internal test harnesses to write and exercise automation
following the automation SDLC for all automation produced • Responsible for
improving product testability and designing for test. • Serves as the team
lead for several functional or system areas. Responsible for the execution of
team and individual test plans on schedule. • Debug and analyze test results
to verify functionality and recommend corrective action in the case of failure
• Isolate, reproduce and track bugs and verify bug fixes • Write test
automation in Python and Perl • Maintain tests and code in source control •
Own features or areas of the product certification and complete all aspects of
the QA process on those areas- system integration and product certification •
Design and execute tests including performance benchmarking, stress,
Longevity, Regression and BVT • Work closely with developers on defect
resolution • Fully competent in the design, implementation, and maintenance of
a test environment, including necessary equipment, configuration, and software
• Provide solutions for a wide range of complex problems • Independently
determines and develops approach to solutions, under limited direction • Build
and maintain testing tools, website and wiki Job Qualifications: • BS in
Computer Science, related degree or equivalent experience • Minimum 5-10 years
of experience in testing software, preferably in a cross platform environment
(Windows, Unix) • Influence the improvement of the automation framework and
test infrastructure through the automation SDLC process • Experience
logging/resolving defect issues using a tracking system (like Bugzilla,
Testopia) and source control like SVN preferable • Strong Unix/Linux
knowledge. Windows system administration skills a plus. • Solid experience
with one or more of the following programming languages: C++, Python, Perl,
sh/bash scripting, Java or C. • Familiarity with building open-source
applications; (e.g. make, configure, automate). • Experience troubleshooting
issues in large complex networks and systems including storage. • Strong
ability to quickly learn new technology and new products. • Ability to work in
a demanding environment while ensuring the highest quality of work. • Able to
work independently or part of a team under pressure and against deadlines. •
Strong written and verbal communication skills. • Impacts product delivery
dates by executing all responsibilities within schedule and developing
strategies to improve test time • Is a clear cross-functional leader and well
respected.

------
alexbrynza
Technical Manager, Software Engineering - EMC Isilon Seattle, WA
_____________________________________________ Send me an InMail on LinkedIn.
(Alex Brynza)

GENERAL SUMMARY Data is the stick we use to promote change, the success we
bring to the market is the carrot! This job is about being able to make the
hard decisions from a tactical and strategic perspective. In Post Release
Engineering, we support the front line and the backend. Managing this team
requires knowledge of code to assist in architecture decisions and reviews, an
interest in the market, to help prioritize the tactical work and promote long
term strategic returns, and the desire to have a seat at the table when the
big decisions are made. This is not a job around quick band-aids and calming
the customer, this is a job around getting ahead of the curve and pushing
code, process, and policy to bring relief. I’m looking for a planner, not a
mechanic! Your days will be a combination of helping understand and prioritize
customer issues and product vulnerabilities and contributing to the overall
growth and robustness of the organization from a tool, employee growth, and
product point of view. You’ll interact with product management, global
support, core engineering, and customers, to bring our product to a broader
and increasingly demanding market. Accurate information is our food,
intelligent code is our aim, delighted customers is our measure of success. No
whiners, wallflowers, or cowards….decisions are made by those who show up!

PRINCIPAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES Prioritize and organize incoming issues
into short term tactical mitigations and long term strategic development
plans.

Review code and architecture for improvements, optimizations, or better
diagnosis of the system

Engage and grow your team to provide quick returns on product issues and
develop tools to increasingly improve our service to the customer

Advocate for the team and customer across the entire organization.

Grow and mentor the team Responsible for collecting data and assembling it
into trends, weaknesses, and possible growth opportunities

Setting roadmap with measures for success in Post Release Engineering then
execute to it

Collaborate with the management team to provide a cohesive and scalable post
release engineering story.

SKILLS

Coding skills: able to review code both architecturally and technically

Analytical skills: must be a lover of data, able to assemble a picture,
coalesce an accurate vision of the field out of the nuance of customer input.

Communication skills: must be willing to advocate, prioritize, and push
back…politely

Interpersonal skills: help grow the team, not just technically, but on soft
skills and political understandings

Understanding of business environment, help know the market, set the
priorities

Presentation skills: able to present a roadmap, a simple fix, or an endemic
problem…clearly, concisely, and with purpose

Conflict resolution skills: able to work between teams, contribute to unity
across organizations.

Mentoring/Coaching skills

------
BlinkSoftware
Salt Lake City, UT: [http://blinkss.com](http://blinkss.com) Blink is looking
for a senior web developer to join our development team. We're focused on
cutting-edge development and creating custom web, mobile, desktop, and server
applications. The majority of our web development consists of PHP and MySQL
backends with lots of Javascript thrown in and responsive HTML frontends. We
also write a lot of REST APIs to work with the native iOS and Android
applications we create.

We have active projects on a number of different platforms which gives our
developers opportunities to grow and use different technologies. Oftentimes,
our projects involve multi-tiered architecture and we work together to build
the server, API, website, and mobile solutions. We're very interested in
bringing someone onto the team who is passionate about specific platforms and
can bring their expertise to our problem solving toolkit. We’re focused on web
and mobile development and do everything from: large, custom admins for
running various businesses, responsive front-ends interacting with real-time
Node.JS backends, native iOS and Android apps for live video streaming, games,
and touch screen kiosks.

Skills & Requirements:

 _Strong programming capabilities and experience_ Web development experience
using LAMP _Expert Javascript skills and ability to create single page and
multi page web applications_ Expert PHP skills _Understanding of Node.js and
Socket.io_ Good understanding of MVC architecture _Mobile development
experience on iOS and Android is a plus_ Front-End web experience is a plus
(pixel perfect specifically HTML/CSS/JS) _Ability to setup responsive HTML
/CSS a plus _Friendly, works well with others, ability to work on different
types of projects

We're project and task based at Blink and enjoy a very casual work
environment. We offer medical, dental, and vision plans, a flexible and
generous vacation policy, and a great place to code with a team, discuss
projects, and meet new clients with interesting problems to solve. A few
examples of recent projects we've worked on at Blink: _BYUtv iPhone and iPad
apps_ Deseret News iPhone and Android applications _Touch-Screen Kiosk for
Primary Children’s Hospital_ E Commerce site for Descente Clothing

We have a very laid back environment at Blink and because of the large
portfolio of projects we work on our developers get to try new things and work
on a large variety of technologies. We're excited about the new projects we
have coming in and are looking forward to making you a vital part of the team.

Apply online at [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/55123/senior-web-
devel...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/55123/senior-web-developer-
blink-software-inc) or send an email to info@blinkss.com

------
sikakkar
San Francisco, CA - Front Row is hiring a generalist web engineer to join our
high-growth, high-impact education startup. Email jobs@frontrowed.com

The business Front Row makes educational applications for students, teachers
and principals that help them make data-driven decisions. As of today, more
than a hundred thousand students have signed-up for Front Row and used it to
receive custom-tailored guidance in their learning. Thousands of teachers use
Front Row every day to save hours of time and make sure their students are
growing at the fastest rate achievable. Front Row active users have been
growing 100% a month for the past 6 months.

Front Row is successfully venture-funded and on the road to profitability.

As one of our very first engineers, you will be part of a team of developers
who are passionate about their vocation, take pride in their craft and who
push each other to grow as professionals. You will strive for pragmatism and
80/20 in your work. You will be using tools that provide you with the most
leverage and make you most effective. By working really smart, you will
produce more than the average developer ever will, but without the crazy
hours.

We love generalists who can quickly bring themselves up to speed with any
technology we’re using: you will have the chance to learn a lot, and fast too.
You will receive continuous support and mentorship on your journey to
achieving mastery. We do however expect you not to need to be hand-held and
rely on others for your own growth. You will have full autonomy over your
work.

You must not be a drama queen, nor a brilliant jerk: your development chops
alone will not cut it. You will work in an effective team that plans, executes
and reflects together. Because we’re a small team, everything you create will
go into production and be used by hundreds of thousands of students. You will
never do unimportant work: every contribution will make a clear and tangible
impact on the company’s trajectory. Your personal success will be directly
aligned with that of the company.

Most importantly, your work will have purpose: Front Row is a mission-driven
company that takes pride in making a significant impact in the lives of
thousands of students.

Tools Front Row is a polyglot combination of multiple web applications, mobile
apps and asset generation tools. The front-end uses Backbone.js, several
plugins and grunt.js for automation. The backend is predominantly made of
Clojure-based app talking to PostgreSQL. Our tooling is a mix of Ruby scripts
and Haskell apps. Operations relies on Ansible and Vagrant, with AWS for
hosting.

Nice-to-haves You have worked at a startup before You have worked in small and
effective Agile/XP teams before You have delivered working software to large
numbers of users before You are fluent in functional programming You have a
strong understanding of full-stack development, and are comfortable jumping
from the front-end back to the DB if need be.

Front Row - our mission

It's a sad reality that students from poorer families perform worse in school
than students from wealthier families. Part of this reason has to do with home
environment and absentee parents, but much of it has to do with inferior
resources and less experienced teachers. The worst part of this problem is
that if a student falls behind in any grade, they will forever be behind in
every grade. So even if the probability of falling behind in 3rd grade is low
(it isn't), the probability of falling behind in 3rd grade or 4th grade or 5th
grade (and so on) is really high.

That's the core problem Front Row solves - it doesn't let students fall
behind. And if they fall behind, it catches them up really quickly. And it
does this even if the teacher isn't very good (although better teachers always
help). Now, the probability of falling behind in any given grade is
irrelevant, because it will never compound. The student who would have been
the most at risk will instead be up to speed, and therefore far more
motivated.

Email jobs@frontrowed.com to tell us a bit about yourself if you would like to
apply.

------
tom_scrace
London: Farringdon. On-site only.

Timetric ([https://timetric.com](https://timetric.com)) is looking for
python/django/javascript/devops engineers to help us build the best data
visualization platform available anywhere.

We're a small, motivated team. We use git, code reviews and a one-click
deploy/rollback system so that we can rapidly iterate and ship code without
constantly breaking everything.

We're backed by a solid sales team who know how to get users for our products
(and pay the bills!)

We want smart, interesting people with a passion for making usable systems.

\-------------------------

We are recruiting for two specific roles:

1\. Data Visualization Engineer: JavaScript

We want you to help us make our data visualization tools better, faster, and
bring them to a wider audience.

You need to have:

    
    
        JavaScript experience. With or without jQuery.
        Knowledge of MVC / MVVM frameworks (e.g. Backbone).
        Understanding of HTML/CSS (especially recent standards development).
        Used to working with git (or mercurial).
    

And it would be really great if you also had some of:

    
    
        Python/Django experience.
        Comfortable working in a Linux environment.
        Numerical/scientific/mathematical background.
    

and if you've published or contributed to any open-source software, then tell
us about it!

\--------------------

2\. Python/Django developer

We’re looking for Python developers to build our data visualization and
publication platform. We develop in Python/Django and JavaScript, so any JS
experience is a huge plus.

You’ll work across the whole stack. We don’t expect you to know everything you
need to do before you start, but you'll learn fast.

You need to have:

    
    
        Python experience.
        Comfortable working in a Linux environment.
        Used to working with git (or mercurial).
    

And it would be really great if you also had some of:

    
    
        Django experience.
        Understanding of HTML/CSS (especially recent standards development).
        JavaScript experience.
        Numerical/scientific/mathematical background.
        Understanding of AI/ML techniques.
    

and if you've published or contributed to any open-source software, then tell
us about it!

There are job descriptions at
[http://timetric.com/about/jobs/](http://timetric.com/about/jobs/) \- or just
email us at jobs@timetric.com

~~~
adw
Your jobs page is 404ing. Also; tell Toby Andrew said hi.

~~~
tom_scrace
Thanks! He says hi back.

The real link is:

[https://timetric.com/about/careers/](https://timetric.com/about/careers/)

but HN won't let me edit my post! Annoying.

~~~
tom_scrace
The original link now works.

Sorry everybody!

------
capkutay
WebAction - Palo Alto, CA (relocation and remote are both possibilities)

jobs@webaction.com

Front-End Engineer at WebAction

“As far as the customer is concerned, the interface is the product”. - Jef
Raskin, Designer of the Macintosh

As a Front-end Engineer at WebAction, you will work on creating a real-time
interface to the world’s most valuable data. WebAction is a real-time big data
platform that bridges the gap between users and terabytes/petabytes of
diverse, fast moving, and physically disparate data. We do this by offering
high-speed acquisition of log data, distributed in-memory processing and
caching, and real-time querying of stored data in one platform. As a result,
it takes our customers less than a week to create real-time data driven
applications that would normally take weeks to months of development effort
with other products. Our unique solution is validated by our paying customers
with use cases unmet by other big data products. You will be working at our
headquarters in Downtown Palo Alto, just a block away from University Avenue.
Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans with a track record of innovation
and success, we are also backed by some of the most respected names in Silicon
Valley. We are also well funded, including a recent $11 million funding round
led by a private equity firm with a $15 billion fund.

===================================

Responsibilities may include:

-Work on an interface to help users explore vast amounts of real-time data with a simple drag and drop interface

-Implementing beautiful and robust dashboards in d3.js

-Collaborating both with designers and backend engineers to turn product requirements and wireframes into fully functional, efficient, and easy-to-use front-end components that surface the power of our platform

-Contribute ideas and define new ways of interacting with data with our innovative platform

===================================

About You:

-Strong knowledge of Javascript, CSS, HTML, and jQuery

-Enthusiasm for working in a startup environment

-Experience with Backbone.js or other front-end MV* frameworks

===================================

Nice to haves

-An interest in the type of scalable systems you hear about at Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc.

-You’re interested in telling stories and revealing anomalies through data visualization

-Concentration in Human Computer Interaction

===================================

Life at WebAction:

-You are walking distance to all that University Avenue has to offer in sunny Palo Alto.

-Perks and discounts at various businesses including airlines, hotels, gyms, restaurants, and many others

-Our kitchen is stocked with free snacks and drinks at all times

-We host Friday happy hours, get-togethers, and cater meals to our office patio

-You are entitled to excellent benefits, a competitive Silicon Valley salary, and generous equity.

===================================

Not a frontend engineer? We're also hiring java developers who love
distributed systems (think storm, ZMQ, HBase/cassandra), big data application
developers who want to dive into predictive analytics, and also marketing
candidates.

===================================

You can reach us at jobs@webaction.com

------
cmb2874
Fonality Inc. - Culver City, CA

iOS Engineer

Come Work for a Leader in Unified Communications Software!

Fonality is a well-funded Communications Software-as-a-Service (SaaS) company
that provides unified phone systems and applications for growing businesses.
We are a team of 250+ engineers, support professionals, operations and finance
experts, sales reps and marketers who work together to delight our clients and
have a little fun.

We are looking for an iOS Engineer for our growing Engineering team in Culver
City. This person will be responsible for development and design of Fonality’s
UI architecture and interface for our next generation iOS applications. The
candidate will participate in design sessions, work closely with product &
other non-technical staff, perform heads down development, work with QA on
test plans, and create necessary documentation.

At Fonality we know developers fear hate the dreaded hour long application
process so we have made things easy on you. Our online application is one page
and will take no more than 5 minutes. Your resume will go directly to someone
on our recruiting team rather than be sorted for keywords.

What we’re looking for:

A candidate comfortable with front-end web application development in HTML,
xHTML, JavaScript, CSS, VTL, AJAX, XML, XSLT or a similar environment
Experience in iOS application architecture environment consisting of code
review, project scoping and debugging Someone who has shipped applications to
the iPhone App store Familiar with other mobile application development
technologies a plus but not required.

[http://fonality.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&a=det...](http://fonality.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrderID=3741363)

Manager, IT Systems Administration – Los Angeles, CA

Come Work for a Leader in Communications Software!

Fonality is a well-funded Communications Software-as-a-Service (SaaS) company.
We provide VoIP phone system services which outperform brand-name, enterprise-
level solutions for a fraction of the price. We’re looking for creative people
with world-class skills who thrive in an energetic setting and are passionate
about their lives and their work.

We are seeking a Manager of IT Systems Administration who’s primary
responsibility will be to ensure a high degree of operational stability by
effectively managing hardware, software, phone, and basic network support to
the entire user community including remote workers. Operational stability is
established by ensuring restoral procedures are maintained and tested.
Production management procedures are needed to address any service disruption
from a defect to a disaster. This position ensures that a high level of end
user satisfaction is maintained by providing operational stability. The IT
System Administration manager works with Director, IT to develop standards,
policies and procedures.

Responsibilities:

(30%) Coordinate and act as gate keeper for all system related projects to
ensure a standard configuration. Areas of focus include, but not limited to:
Windows, Active Directory, linux, VoIP, software update solution, Anti-Virus,
portals etc. (30%) Hands on Implementation and project manage IT systems
projects including: Corporate moves, account provisioning, standardize desktop
images, software update infrastructure, file management and office automation
including email. (20%) Lead specification, procurement and deployment of IT
system services. Hands-on system administration and maintenance of IT services
including the: users, groups, queues, directory structures, rights and
security etc. (10%) Troubleshoot problems, respond to the needs of the users
concerning access to resources including onboarding and off boarding processes
(10%) the following: Remain abreast of changes in industry standards and
practices, keeping management informed of changes that have potential impact
on company information technology resources Train end users on new
technologies and upgrades Complete special projects and priorities as
assigned. Performs other duties as assigned.

Preferred Skills and Experience:

Four-year college degree, or equivalent level of experience. Four or more
years of experience managing IT systems related projects. Must have experience
Windows server installations, technology evaluations and system management
practices Three years of general IT management/supervisory experience
including managing sub-contractor relationships for technology-driven
projects. Two years of Disaster Recovery and Project Management experience is
preferred Excellent Communication skills (Written, Verbal, and Presentation)
with ability to sell concepts and ideas to a diverse range of internal and
external customers MCSE or equivelant certification preferred Project
Management certification, or equivalent preferred Proven ability to lead,
direct and supervise vendors. Experience in outsourcing technology processes
and then managing the performance of a third party Ability to see the big
picture and how the impacts of change and/or a catastrophic event could affect
the goals of the company 24x7 On Call Availability expected

[http://fonality.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&a=det...](http://fonality.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrderID=3697956)

QA Engineer - Culver City, CA

Come Work for a Leader in Communications Software!

Fonality is a Communications Software-as-a-Service (SaaS) company based in
Dallas, Texas. We provide VoIP phone system services which outperform brand-
name, enterprise-level solutions for a fraction of the price. We’re looking
for creative people with world-class skills who thrive in an energetic setting
and are passionate about their lives and their work.

We are seeking a QA Engineer in our Culver City office. This person will be
responsible for supporting test lab setup, documentation, execution and
management of QA test plans and cases, tools, and best practices in a way that
will produce high-quality, secure applications/software that will meet
functional requirements. The ideal candidate will provide both preventative
actions to avoid similar future problems, and to make recommendations on
corrective actions to resolve existing product and customer problems.

Responsibilities:

Build/own the appropriate QA environment and integration systems testing
Define test plans and test specifications for functional, integration and
regression testing, hands-on execution of test cases, and reporting product
failures of all Fonality products Follow project milestones Provide guidance
and expertise to QA team on testing methodologies and techniques for use in
their daily activities. Provide guidance and support on troubleshooting
production issues. Report status and team updates back to the Director of
Quality Assurance in the US

Preferred Skills and Experience:

Five plus years of experience in a Quality Assurance or related field Two plus
experience with software quality assurance and testing methodologies Two plus
years of team lead/management experience preferred Familiarity with
internet/web development tools (PHP, browsers, JavaScript) Hands-on experience
in building test automation frameworks for complex enterprise applications
Ability to perform all aspects of QA including functional testing, test
planning, defect reporting, release management, and effective communication of
status throughout the process. Excellent analytical and troubleshooting
skills. Outstanding communication skills and attention to detail. Organized
and reliable, able to efficiently manage multiple tasks.

[http://fonality.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&a=det...](http://fonality.catsone.com/careers/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrderID=3714648)

------
krg
TechEmpower - Los Angeles area, California (El Segundo, near LAX)

You may recognize us from the Web Framework Benchmarks that have been
discussed on HN periodically:
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/)
(Look for Round 9 to be published later today!)

Here's the job:

TechEmpower, a small custom software development firm located in El Segundo,
seeks developers with good object-oriented experience, preferably in Java,
JavaScript, Python, and/or Ruby. We specialize in web application development
but look for well-rounded application developers. If you are a solid
programmer and a team player, this is an opportunity for you. Even if you
don't have experience with everything listed in this ad, we offer excellent
learning opportunities for those who are eager to expand their skill sets. Job
Responsibilities

Working in small development teams, programmers participate in the
architecture, design, and implementation of primarily Java, JavaScript,
Python, C#, Ruby, and PHP code to meet client requirements for robust, high-
performance, and secure sites and applications. Developers get exposure to
several client projects and a variety of technologies over time. Job
Qualifications

In addition to overall programming capability, candidates must have experience
working on collaborative development teams and very strong communication
skills. While we employ and enjoy the company of extroverts and introverts
alike, we reiterate that the ability to communicate clearly is a must-have for
our technical staff. That means writing professional e-mails and interpreting
the nuances of clients' requirements by asking good questions, for example.

We work hard to estimate projects accurately so that schedules are reasonable
and developers work a normal amount of hours per week. We rely on developers
to contribute to those estimates and provide feedback as a project goes along
to keep things on track.

Ideal candidates will have experience building all facets of software systems
including the data model, business logic, and front-end. 3+ years of object-
oriented design and development in Java, JavaScript, Python, or Ruby is
desired. On the front-end, HTML 5 and CSS experience is required.

Knowledge of some or all of the following specific tools and technologies is a
plus:

    
    
        Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, C#, Ruby, PHP
        Tools: Continuous Integration (Jenkins, Hudson, etc.), static code analysis (Sonar, etc.), Eclipse, IntelliJ, Ant, Maven
        Web: vert.x, Play, Spring, Django, Rails, node.js, JSP, Servlets, jQuery, etc.
        Mobile: iOS, Android, PhoneGap, jQuery Mobile or similar
        Hosting: AWS (EC2, RDS, etc.), cloud servers, Linux configuration, application servers (Resin, etc.)
        Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), MySQL, Postgres, MS SQL Server, Oracle, NoSQL (CouchDB, MongoDB, Cassandra, etc.) 
    

We like technical people who are not afraid to have strong opinions about
technology but simultaneously keep an open mind and are flexible enough to
work with whatever technology the task at hand requires.

That said, we're mostly looking for great developers who are great to work
with. If you don't have experience with everything listed above (and who
does?) but are still a solid developer eager to learn new things, you might be
a great fit here.

Please apply here:
[http://jobs.techempower.com/hn](http://jobs.techempower.com/hn)

------
eiphany06
iOS SOFTWARE ENGINEER - INTERN/CONTRACT, THEN FULLTIME/HIRE - Palo Alto, CA

SEE LIST OF OPPORTUNITIES (FULLTIME/INTERN):
[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public)

Slice, a well-funded startup in CA, is a wonderful place to work and grow as
an entrepreneur, engineer, designer, data scientist, and statistics scientist.
You will be surrounded by brilliant, compassionate team members. This is an
inspirational place to evolve as an entrepreneur and programmer, and the elite
level of leadership among the founders, who are also professors at Stanford
Graduate School of Business, is unparalleled. The networking and mentorship
opportunities are amazing when immersed in this environment.
Resumes/Linkedin/GitHub/project pages/portfolios to hannahft [at]
stanfordalumni.org AND PLEASE CC Sean [at] slice.com. We will consider
candidates who need a VISA to work in California.

[https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/1003](https://slice.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/1003)

Employment Type: Contracted

Qualification: Degree or above

Experience: Mid-Level

What's the job:

We're looking for a rockstar iOS engineer to come aboard on a short-term
contract or internship basis to help with our iOS development efforts for both
phone and tablet. You will be working closely with the product and design
teams to define the best user experience, with a keen eye for mobile UI design
and best practices for the iOS platform.

Note that there is a possibility that this role could morph into a full-time
position, but at the very least, we'd like to offer equity as part of the
contact/internship compensation package.

Requirements:

Completion of or currently worknig towards BS or MS Computer Science or
related field. Mastery of Objective C and the iOS SDK. Passion for the iOS
platform and applications. 1+ year iOS application development experience.
Have actively worked on and deployed highly rated consumer-facing iOS phone
and/or iPad apps. A solid foundation in computer science and robust software
design including algorithms, data structures, multi-threaded and object
oriented programming, design patterns. Experience building mobile consumer
applications with an eye for clean, robust and performant code. Comfortable
with rapid iteration development methodologies and processes. Strong
communication and documentation skills. Pluses:

Background/experience with other mobile platforms such as Android, Windows
Phone. Experience with Java server technologies, MySQL. Previous startup
experience and/or strong enthusiasm to work in a dynamic startup environment.
Big online shopper and you don't mind getting reimbursed to buy more stuff!
Ability to code in the presence of flying ping-pong balls. Who we are:

Founded by proven entrepreneurs out of Stanford, Slice is a consumer internet
company based in downtown Palo Alto that is venture backed by Lightspeed, DCM,
Eric Schmidt and other top Valley investors.

We're a bright and talented team that's chock-full of consumer internet
experience with a passion for delighting our users through amazing product
experiences and thoughtful customer service.

Oh and we LOVE to have fun!

What we do:

Slice is solving a very big and important problem: we're changing the way that
people interact with the stuff they buy AFTER they buy it. And we're doing
this by tackling it at the source of where people get their electronic
receipts: the email inbox.

We're using email data to create fun and useful consumer applications and
experiences. Our popular flagship app for iOS and Android provides an easy way
for consumers to manage & track all of their purchases and even save money
with price drop alerts.

Why we're cool:

Well our users certainly think we are (check out the reviews on the app
stores). But the media love us as well!

We've been named one of 7 "Startups to Watch" by Inc. Magazine, and to
Entrepreneur Magazine's list of 100 Brilliant Companies.

We've also gotten tons of shoutouts from the press and media such as the NBC's
Today Show, Real Simple, CNN, and Lifehacker just to name a few.

------
stuartleigh
onefinestay - javascript application developer - London, UK

# who are we?

There’s a new way to stay in a city. onefinestay is a trusted service for
hosts to flexibly share their homes while they’re out of town. We give guests
the best bits of a boutique hotel stay inside some of the most distinctive
homes around.

# why does onefinestay need developers?

As well as continuously improving www.onefinestay.com we’re building a whole
bevy of tools to support the very real, very logistical business that depends
on technology, from mobile tools to scheduling systems. Here’s a snapshot of
some of the things we're currently working on, will be working on soon, or
maybe just finished.

Updating the entire online pre-stay experience for guests (we call it, online
check-in)

Launched a brand new online magazine with custom cms called The Edition

Developed an authentication and staff management system to handle our ever-
growing team

Completely revamping the entire site to support mobile devices (40% of our
traffic comes from iOS)

# who do we want?

We're looking for someone who can question the status quo, bring new ideas to
the table, see the full potential of a new feature (and push it to
realisation), or if necessary tone down something that is getting out of hand.
Everyone on the team is a fullstack developer, to some degree. But our django
heavy application is moving more and more to the client in order to keep our
interfaces as usable as possible. We'd like you to have some experience with
server-side code in a production environment, but if yours isn’t in python or
django, don't worry, there’ll be plenty of time to learn. With that in mind,
we’re looking for:

High-level ability in HTML/CSS (SASS)

MVC style application development with javascript (backbone, underscore,
react)

Some experience with server side frameworks (django, RoR, express)

Ability to work with our product team to develop high quality user experience

Strong knowledge of web standards and cross-browser compatibility

There's a bunch of other stuff that will go a long way to get us excited:

Experience with source control (git, mercurial)

Experience with agile development methodologies

Comfortable working with pre-processors such as browserify, React's jsx format

Experience with CI and automated testing (jenkins, jasmine)

# what we can offer you?

Competitive salaries

Stock options

A social work environment filled to the brim with talented developers

Your choice of dev environment (on the penthouse floor of our sweet new
offices)

Time to expand and grow your skills

------
adambratt
★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★

Benzinga -- is getting massive amounts of new traffic and we need a Drupal
developer, a front end dev, and a Django dev to help us handle all the new
visitors either REMOTE or local full-time in Detroit, MI.

    
    
       Quick Stats
          ★ Customers include TD Ameritrade, Microsoft, Yahoo
          ★ 20 million+ monthly readers
          ★ 1000s of subscribers to our private Marketfy investor communities
          ★ Accelerated growth rate
    

We're a financial media company, a poor man's - lest we say everyday man's -
Bloomberg competitor, and a financial product SaaS all forged together into a
powerful trident that is attacking the high seas of Wall Street in a
relentless pursuit of transparency.

And conquer we shall! We've grown 100% quarter over quarter all last year and
another 100% just in the last month. Our team has surged to 30+ people and the
waves of revenue washed together to form a rushing roar with just one of our
products going from nothing to $200k/month in under a year.

Being a media company we find our way into all kinds of cool stuff. Our office
is furnished with things like a $3000 high-end bed that was sent to us to
review. We got to talk to and get pictures with Warren Buffett and Lloyd
Blankfein (CEO of Goldman Sachs) when they came to Detroit.

But, you interject, finance is one of the toughest startup seas to sail upon!
The old boys club runs an ironclad ship with no visible decks for boarding.
Avast! We've built a battering ram of a business in just a few short years
that has pummeled its way deep into the heart of Wall Street. Old Ironsides
has warmed itself to Benzinga and once a taste the thirst cannot be quenched.

We've recently became Microsoft's premier finance partner alongside 3 other
companies, all worth over a billion dollars and established for years. As of
this Christmas we were installed by default on 500 million desktops and
tablets via Windows 8 Finance. No download necessary. That's right mateys,
we're in the source code.

And if you happen to trade or invest yourself you'll find us inside almost all
of the major brokerages in the US.

So, where do you fit in this rigging, you swashbuckling scalawag? Well, our
team is crazy ambitious, motivated, and experienced with shaking shit up. If
you know your tech, and want on deck this is the place to do it. Your exact
technical background and language of choice doesn't matter as much as your
motivation and your ability to adapt quickly.

We are a young team and we're especially looking for sailors who've got some
salt in their whiskers who can help us scale from millions to hundreds of
millions.

Why be a ninja when you can be a pirate? This ship is forging a new course,
send an email to dev-us@benzinga.com to board!

------
nlake44
Santa Barbara, CA. AppScale Systems. We work on the open source implementation
of Google App Engine.
[http://www.appscale.com/careers](http://www.appscale.com/careers)

------
findwork
Disclaimer: Forgive me for posting here. I just want to turn this monthly job
posting thing into an everyday thing (same high-quality jobs, same amazing
talent pool). If you're interested, read on. Otherwise ignore this post.

====== Pitch: ======

Do you enjoy and look forward to the monthly HN job posting?

Do you (as an employer) normally find great talent through HN?

Do you wish that you didn't have to wait an entire month and could have access
to the best jobs(employees) and the most talented network(employers) all the
time and at any time?

If you answered YES to all three of these questions, then visit the link below
and share your details:

=======================================

[https://www.surveymoz.com/s/109791NPJFT](https://www.surveymoz.com/s/109791NPJFT)

=======================================

While you're there, invite some friends too and help grow an organic network
of the most talented individuals seeking out the best jobs.

You will find me promoting this idea on HN only. This has been validated by
numerous employers pointing out that HN users represent a very strong pool of
talented individuals.

~~~
tomp
Thanks but no thanks. Don't post this any more please.

